# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion - August to Oct

## Jade

For August Episode Discussion which replaces the May to July Episode Discussion thread which can be found here.

----------


## Treacle

Awww I miss our long archive thread, can you edit your post jude and leave links to previous episode discussion threads so we know where we can find the old ones each time you make a new thread? Like you could put links to all the old ones...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Good idea...

----------


## Treacle

Yes, 3 month ones are sufficent enough. I loved our May-July thread but it really was getting too big. EastEnders is such a popular subject on this forum that things are always ticking over and that's why it needs improved stratergies of organisation than the other forums.

----------


## Treacle

Fab episode tonight...

----------


## Timalay

I had to laugh at Dot tonight with her winning the racing game.    :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I loved tonight's episode, I thought it was really good actually!   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

So now, Pauline go from me hating her guts during the Chloe storyline to her being one of my favourite characters tonight.

Liked Dot interacting with Lucy and Peter.

Good episode, and Shannis managed not to bore me for once.

Seemed grittier as well, with Mickey mentioning a twelve yr old asking for condoms (that is what he said isn't it, the sound was slightlty off) and Chrissie mentioning the guy pimping out girls he found in the bar. Not much, but it feels like they haven't really mentioned stuff like that recently, they seem to do it subtly and expect us to get what they're talking about.


ETA: The guy playing Darren was fantastic tonight! In fact, all the Millers were.

----------


## Treacle

It really was top of its game tonight with veteran characters Dot and Pauline.

----------


## Jade

Pauline was great tonight!! as was Dot.

Getting a bit fed up of Sharon and Dennis arguing (sorry guys!!)

----------


## Treacle

I think it's important they react differently to her wanting to find Den.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Funny when Dennis stormed out of the Fowlers' house!

----------


## Treacle

Pauline was really good tonight, she always does well when she's standing by her back yard gate casting her miserable face everywhere.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked it when she hugged Rosie near the end   :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Liking Ian and Jane getting more involved in things as well.  I think Ian is very under-rated.  Infact I may start and Ian Beal fan club!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

I'll join jude, he was really good tonight and summed it up well when he said "I think we're all in it for the long haul" there was quite a few of them there, Ian, the twins, Bobby, Jane, Pauline, Martin, Sonia, Dot, Jim, Sharon and Dennis. They weren't all parts of the family but they worked well as a unit in tonights episode.

----------


## Jade

> I'll join jude, he was really good tonight and summed it up well when he said "I think we're all in it for the long haul" there was quite a few of them there, Ian, the twins, Bobby, Jane, Pauline, Martin, Sonia, Dot, Jim, Sharon and Dennis. They weren't all parts of the family but they worked well as a unit in tonights episode.


Yea that was sweet.  And when Ian caught Janes eye I was like bless!! :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

Dot having a go on the computer too  :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

> Dot having a go on the computer too


That was scary!!! and she won!!!.

That forfit game made me laugh, when Jim said to Dot lets go home and try some of them out  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

:EEK!:  They were a good comedy element tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol! I love the looks Dot gives Jim!

----------


## Treacle

Dot is a legend, it's the way she just rolls her eyes and nods that head about, she's brill!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They were a good comedy element tonight.


That is the sort of amount of comedy that a soap should have, not a whole episode's worth like Corrie!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

LOL it was really was laughable. I've all but given up on it now...

----------


## pinkles14

Was a good episode of ee tonight but i have to say iam getting so fed up with sharon and dennis arguing all the time you can see both points of view but if dennis does not get his own way he walks out or goes mardy..

----------


## Princess

I thought it was really good - a lot better than that rubbish on Corrie. Pauline was really likeable for a change and Dot was hilarious!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I thought it was really good - a lot better than that rubbish on Corrie. Pauline was really likeable for a change and Dot was hilarious!


I agree!

----------


## hayzie

i thought tonights episode was amazing, this is how it should be all the time! it had everything, drama, action and a bit of comedy but not too much like corrie, it was brill! apart from the fact that dennis really annoyed me, he always goes off in a strop which is irritating, and the looks he was giving sharon in ians house! talk about if looks could kill! there was no need for that! lol apart from that it was a fabulous episode! im so proud of EE at the moment!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Superblue

I think Dennis had every right to be cross with Sharon. She keeps going behind his back and seems to have no understanding of Dennis' feelings. How could she possibly expect Dennis to sit down and talk to Den after everything he has done?

----------


## parkerman

Well, I think we all agree Eastenders was much better tonight.

Could it have something to do with the fact that there was no Alfie, Little Mo or Kat anywhere in sight?

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL, that's probably the reason why Parkerman!

----------


## chance

was it not filled with demi and leo? i didnt watch it cus i was so bored last week and thought it was gonna be filled with demi and leo tonight,or there familys

----------


## Chris_2k11

There was no sign of Demi & Leo Chance! You should have watched it, it was a good episode!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## chance

once again i forgot i got sky+ i could have taped it and if they would have popped up i could have forwarded it.grrrr im goin to have to get used to it!

----------


## Treacle

> once again i forgot i got sky+ i could have taped it and if they would have popped up i could have forwarded it.grrrr im goin to have to get used to it!


It was a really good episode, shame you missed it. It centred more around the Beale/Fowler clan.

----------


## Kim

I had to laugh when Sharon and Dennis started arguing and everyone could hear them over the 'Happy Birthday', next minute Dennis said that he wasn't in the party mood, barged out and Martin's cake was on the floor. Pity it wasn't Pauine's fruit bowl, she would have had something to say about that.

----------


## Princess

Let's hope tonight's episode is good as well!

----------


## kirsty_g

i no

----------


## parkerman

> Pity it wasn't Pauine's fruit bowl, she would have had something to say about that.


  :Lol:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh Chrissie's face at the end!   :Big Grin:  Classic!   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Dennis needs to stop backing down. I cannot remember a single argument they've had since they got back he hasn't backed down over.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Compromise is one thing, Sharon keeping his balls on the mantlepiece is another.

----------


## Jade

> Dennis needs to stop backing down. I cannot remember a single argument they've had since they got back he hasn't backed down over.  Compromise is one thing, Sharon keeping his balls on the mantlepiece is another.


lol!! but he does always go after her!, which is what she wants

----------


## hayzie

lol! that is true he always backs down in any argument, but im not complaining!  :Mad:  chrissies face, she always does that, shes like yeah haha im happy  :Big Grin:  then when their back is turned shes like  :Mad:  lol but it is really funny! another great episode tonight! loved everything!

----------


## angelblue

He loves her he want her to be happy   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Well what about Dennis? He obviously wasn't pleased to have Den at the wedding - he doesn't want him there and I don't blame him, and Sharon is on some pretty weird drugs if she honestly believes Den would ever give her away to Dennis.

I get that he wants her to be happy, but she doesn't seem to want the same for him, or even consider his feelings at all. It's all about her.

----------


## JustJodi

I hate to say this but Dennis is turning into a wimp.. he used to be one of the stronger men on the show, but hes just a wuss when it comes to Sharon,, Me thinks Jims advice has gone to Dennis head ! :Lol:  
I thought Minty and Emma were priceless,, Garry couldn't believe Minty pulled and he didn't  :Cheer:  

where is my banner ????????? :EEK!:

----------


## Linwood411

Even though Im totally in love with Minty & want him all to myself, I am SO thrilled he & Emma are getting it together. Lets hope there's lots more humourous and touching storylines to come for this lovely well-matched couple.  I wish it was me !!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

Why is dennis turning into a wimp because he backed down for the woman he loves like he said he would do anything for her and he is he putting his anger and hate and dissappointment an side for his dad for the woman he is marry i would say that is very big of him and quite sweet and just shows how considerate of her feelings he is and how much loves her   :Smile:

----------


## callummc

i'm just glad to see a 4th good episode in a row,for the first time since feb i'm looking forward to the next episode,maybe things are starting to improve,especially glad alfies going away 1 less reason to become bored while watching,hope he has a long holiday

----------


## Treacle

> i'm just glad to see a 4th good episode in a row,for the first time since feb i'm looking forward to the next episode,maybe things are starting to improve,especially glad alfies going away 1 less reason to become bored while watching,hope he has a long holiday


Nah things can never improve long term whilst we still have this Mofie saga. Thank god Alfie is out of the programme though!

Good episode Tuesday! Lovin' Emma I think she's a really bright character and I hope she sticks around for a while.

----------


## JustJodi

> Why is dennis turning into a wimp because he backed down for the woman he loves like he said he would do anything for her and he is he putting his anger and hate and dissappointment an side for his dad for the woman he is marry i would say that is very big of him and quite sweet and just shows how considerate of her feelings he is and how much loves her


*I liked Dennis better when he had a BACKBONE..ok granted hes in love with Sharon, but there is such things as COMPROMISE,, he could have said Den could be invited to the wedding ( umm errr I don't think he will show up  but any way...) but he was NOT GIVING HER AWAY.. that should have SATISFIED Sharon.. All this fighting and Sharon going behind his back talking to Pauline is not a good start for a good healthy marriage.. A good marriage is BASED ON TRUST. You say Dennis is putting aside his anger, hate, and disapointment ,,, can u imagine bottling up those 3 horrible emotions and letting it fester inside,, not good,, this is just my honest opinion and 2 euro cents worth on this *

----------


## Treacle

Dennis is blinded by his love for his sister though he just wants to be with her.

----------


## JustJodi

> Nah things can never improve long term whilst we still have this Mofie saga. Thank god Alfie is out of the programme though!
> 
> Good episode Tuesday! Lovin' Emma I think she's a really bright character and I hope she sticks around for a while.


*I think Emma is cute as a button, and BOYYYYYYY DID SHE GIVE MINTY ONE HECK OF A KISS !!!!! that look Dot had on her face was priceless, and ooooh loved it when Garry comes over to comfort his buddy and only to find out every thing is  okie dokie  .. loved it *

----------


## Treacle

There's a picture of them on Friday on the sofa and it looks like she's got no knickers on just a top and she's sitting on top of Minty in just his shirt lol  :EEK!:  It does look like a very realistic scene though although I doubt they are both naked from the waist down probably just the camera angle wanting you to think that. They're not having sex or anything just cuddling up on the sofa...

----------


## JustJodi

> There's a picture of them on Friday on the sofa and it looks like she's got no knickers on just a top and she's sitting on top of Minty in just his shirt lol  It does look like a very realistic scene though although I doubt they are both naked from the waist down probably just the camera angle wanting you to think that. They're not having sex or anything just cuddling up on the sofa...


*This will be cute !!!! Minty.. bless him, hes a sweetie..I wonder what Phil will make of this transformation of his favorite hench man LOL  *

----------


## JustJodi

> Dennis is blinded by his love for his sister though he just wants to be with her.


*Sister ?? are we talking about his half sister Vicki ??? Sharon isn't even Dens blood child,, or am I getting    as usual ????*

----------


## angelblue

> *I liked Dennis better when he had a BACKBONE..ok granted hes in love with Sharon, but there is such things as COMPROMISE,, he could have said Den could be invited to the wedding ( umm errr I don't think he will show up  but any way...) but he was NOT GIVING HER AWAY.. that should have SATISFIED Sharon.. All this fighting and Sharon going behind his back talking to Pauline is not a good start for a good healthy marriage.. A good marriage is BASED ON TRUST. You say Dennis is putting aside his anger, hate, and disapointment ,,, can u imagine bottling up those 3 horrible emotions and letting it fester inside,, not good,, this is just my honest opinion and 2 euro cents worth on this *


I totally agree with you justjodi i just didnt agree with him being a wimp apart from that it should be trust and compromise sharon cant alway get her way   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

> I totally agree with you justjodi i just didnt agree with him being a wimp apart from that it should be trust and compromise sharon cant alway get her way


Sharon has always been a diva though!

----------


## Babe14

Loved the fact that it looks as though Minty has got himself a girl for a change. How funny was that scene in Fargo's LOL
Dennis and Sharon are getting a bit boring, although I guess that this is just the build up to the "Big One".  Still love Dennis, he is my no2 Easties babe.

Pauline is getting better.

Jim and Dot classic.  Love the way Dennis is interacting with them.

----------


## Treacle

> *Sister ?? are we talking about his half sister Vicki ??? Sharon isn't even Dens blood child,, or am I getting   as usual ????*


I mean Sharon and I'm talking in theory...

----------


## Treacle

> Loved the fact that it looks as though Minty has got himself a girl for a change. How funny was that scene in Fargo's LOL
> Dennis and Sharon are getting a bit boring, although I guess that this is just the build up to the "Big One". Still love Dennis, he is my no2 Easties babe.
> 
> Pauline is getting better.
> 
> Jim and Dot classic. Love the way Dennis is interacting with them.


I don't think there's anything wrong with Pauline her character has remained consistent in personality since the eighties.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think there's anything wrong with Pauline her character has remained consistent in personality since the eighties.


Yes O.K. but there has been times when the character was boring.  Don't get me wrong I do like Pauline she is one of the long established characters and I like the fact that the charcter is being livened up a bit. I think that Pauline will be much happier in the future :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Everyone's face when they saw Minty and Emma kissing in the Vic.

----------


## Treacle

> Yes O.K. but there has been times when the character was boring. Don't get me wrong I do like Pauline she is one of the long established characters and I like the fact that the charcter is being livened up a bit. I think that Pauline will be much happier in the future


She has always had a certain spark she would still be an interfering cah but she liked a laugh but the Chloe storyline drained it right out of her.

----------


## Babe14

> Everyone's face when they saw Minty and Emma kissing in the Vic.


Namely Jim and Dot.  Did you see the way Dot nudged Jim LOL Jim's face was a piccy. Not as good as Gary's though when he came into the Vic and saw Minty leaning on the bar thinking that Minty had been blown out and then Emma coming out of the loo and kissing Minty!

----------


## phils little sister

im glad Minty has a love interest now, he deserves it god love him he couldnt believe his luck when she kissed him   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> She has always had a certain spark she would still be an interfering cah but she liked a laugh but the Chloe storyline drained it right out of her.


Although Pauline was out of order in the Chloe storyline it showed a softer side to her when she was with Chloe.  I liked the recent scenes at the Salsa night when Pauline got typsy and pulled the Salsa instructor, then when she got stuck into the sherry with a little help from Ian and Sharon.

Although Pauline annoys me with her interferring at the end of the day if she stopped doing that then she just wouldn't be Pauline.  She is quite funny at the same time when she's interferring and I just love the banter between her and the lovely D.

----------


## Babe14

> im glad Minty has a love interest now, he deserves it god love him he couldnt believe his luck when she kissed him


I know! I think he went into shock.  Aww his face.  Minty has really grown on me and I really like him now, especailly with Gary. Makes a nice change to see Minty get the girl and I hope it's for keeps of course with some drama along the way. :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Everyone's face when they saw Minty and Emma kissing in the Vic.


 
*Loved it... Dot with her mouth hanging open and Jim giving him a toast.. Loved it!!!!!!! I hope Emma sticks around a bit longer,, we needed a little boost from the normal humdrum stuff we have been getting as of late *

----------


## JustJodi

> I know! I think he went into shock. Aww his face. Minty has really grown on me and I really like him now, especailly with Gary. Makes a nice change to see Minty get the girl and I hope it's for keeps of course with some drama along the way.


*Wonder how Phil is gonna re act to this NEW MINTY??? Minty has shed his hench man coveralls  *

----------


## Treacle

> *Wonder how Phil is gonna re act to this NEW MINTY??? Minty has shed his hench man coveralls *


He's changed a lot since he first started but he's not a bad character really and he'll always be on hand to support Phil if he needs him.

----------


## BlackKat

Did Minty ever mention Phil's return? I remember he was stood outside the club when Phil was running around the Square, but I can't remember him being involved with it past that.

----------


## JustJodi

> He's changed a lot since he first started but he's not a bad character really and he'll always be on hand to support Phil if he needs him.


*Ok i agree with ya there, but Minty has become "softer" since Phil left.. dontcha think ???*

----------


## Babe14

> *Ok i agree with ya there, but Minty has become "softer" since Phil left.. dontcha think ???*


Definitely and I love the new Minty all soft and fluffy.  Minty will always be loyal to Phil but I just hope when phil returns he doesn't ruin things for Minty or drag him down.  Maybe Phil will start to mellow again, I do hope so as this is the Phil I liked.

----------


## Luna

Aaaawwww minty was brilliant last night i'm so glad they've put him with someone and i hope they dont ruin a prefectly good couple like they usually do

----------


## Treacle

> Aaaawwww minty was brilliant last night i'm so glad they've put him with someone and i hope they dont ruin a prefectly good couple like they usually do


I honestly don't know or think that Emma is in the show long term so I doubt there's going to be an happy ending but I'd like there to be.

----------


## Treacle

> *Ok i agree with ya there, but Minty has become "softer" since Phil left.. dontcha think ???*


Definately but I don't mind he's still got that tough edge somewhere and he'll help Phil if he ever needs it.

----------


## Treacle

> Definitely and I love the new Minty all soft and fluffy. Minty will always be loyal to Phil but I just hope when phil returns he doesn't ruin things for Minty or drag him down. Maybe Phil will start to mellow again, I do hope so as this is the Phil I liked.


Phil works best when people respect him and he's got a certain edge to him.

----------


## kirsty_g

good episode

----------


## Treacle

> good episode


Yes top notch without Mofie the show really is the best at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Phil works best when people respect him and he's got a certain edge to him.


You mean when he's being a thug?  I actually like Phil he is the only Mitchell I have time for and will be quite hapy to have back.  As for the rest don't bother coming back is what I say.

Phil's always had that certain edge to him and a certain amount of respect without the full on thuggery.

----------


## Treacle

> You mean when he's being a thug? I actually like Phil he is the only Mitchell I have time for and will be quite hapy to have back. As for the rest don't bother coming back is what I say.
> 
> Phil's always had that certain edge to him and a certain amount of respect without the full on thuggery.


No not necessarily when he's being a full-on thug just having an edge where people respect him.

----------


## Babe14

> No not necessarily when he's being a full-on thug just having an edge where people respect him.


O.K I agree with you, second time today I think LOL :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> O.K I agree with you, second time today I think LOL


It could become quite an habit!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Its not really good for the relationship, yes it keeps them together but if Dennis keeps on doing something that Sharon only wants, then it will kind of 'rock the boat'. If Sharon gets her way and Dennis dosen't, Dennis won't be happy. If they both agree on one thing and disagree on another its ok but they should understand Sharon can't always get what she wants...

----------


## Treacle

> Its not really good for the relationship, yes it keeps them together but if Dennis keeps on doing something that Sharon only wants, then it will kind of 'rock the boat'. If Sharon gets her way and Dennis dosen't, Dennis won't be happy. If they both agree on one thing and disagree on another its ok but they should understand Sharon can't always get what she wants...


Sharon is used to getting what she wants though as most adopted children are. She's a right old diva and is looking more like a washed up hooker by the episode...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree

----------


## BlackKat

> She's a right old diva and is looking more like a washed up hooker by the episode...


Lmao!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

These short skirts, that hair flying everywhere and that make-up and that black top that she had on  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

I hate her tiny skirts! They look like belts. Her hair looks nice when it's straight and loose, but I don't like it pulled back off her face.

----------


## chance

i havent been watching it,thought id give it a rest for a bit unless i get really bored.

----------


## Treacle

> i havent been watching it,thought id give it a rest for a bit unless i get really bored.


It's been really good recently of all the times to stop watching it has to be when the dreaded Mofie are out of it!

----------


## Alisha

I actually like her short skirts.

Letitia Dean has the legs for them.

Its her hair and fake tan thats is getting worser by the episode.

----------


## JustJodi

> I actually like her short skirts.
> 
> Letitia Dean has the legs for them.
> 
> Its her hair and fake tan thats is getting worser by the episode.


*I agree about her HAIR EXTENSIONS,, its getting too much,, the fake tan is horrible,, makes her look PLASTIC,, *

----------


## Kim

lol

----------


## hayzie

> She's a right old diva and is looking more like a washed up hooker by the episode...


  :Lol:  ouch! lol! its true though, sometimes it gets too much, like the fake tan for example for God's sake woman just leave the tan alone! she looks much better when she doesnt try so hard. and the hair extensions are getting worse aswell what are we going to do? lol why has she even got hair extensions, does anyone know? what is her hair like naturally without them?

----------


## Treacle

> I actually like her short skirts.
> 
> Letitia Dean has the legs for them.
> 
> Its her hair and fake tan thats is getting worser by the episode.


She looks like an old tart!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don't blame her! It's the wardrobe department's fault!

----------


## Alisha

> She looks like an old tart!


no she doesn't. Those knee high boots and skirts compliment her. Women in thier thirties to wear them. Kat does. Its not as if her long legs don't carry them off.

However her overdone tan and big hair doesn't help and complete the image if you get what I mean.

----------


## Treacle

> no she doesn't. Those knee high boots and skirts compliment her. Women in thier thirties to wear them. Kat does. Its not as if her long legs don't carry them off.
> 
> However her overdone tan and big hair doesn't help and complete the image if you get what I mean.


If she wore pants though or a longer skirt then the hair and make-up and that black top wouldn't look so bad. The skirt didn't help her she just looked like a total tramp IMHO.

----------


## BlackKat

Kat's clothes and makeup don't do anything for her either. I hate the black floaty top she has with the silvery sleeves. She looks awful in it.

----------


## chance

chrissie dresses like those women in the westerns,her hair the clothes,she just needs a bonnet and shed be well away.some clothes kat wears do her no favours what so ever figure wise

----------


## Treacle

> chrissie dresses like those women in the westerns,her hair the clothes,she just needs a bonnet and shed be well away.some clothes kat wears do her no favours what so ever figure wise


Kat has to squeeze into outragous items of clothing though because well that's just Kat isn't it?

----------


## Treacle

I love the way Chrissie dresses she has some really stylish suits etc...

----------


## Chris_2k11

Come on everyone! You all know Pat Butcher's the best dressed on the show! LOL!   :Rotfl:  Oh those earrings, they're just the best!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Come on everyone! You all know Pat Butcher's the best dressed on the show! LOL!  Oh those earrings, they're just the best!


Lmao and her 18 manner tent knickers, they're like a big bed sheet, she skitters in them and then hangs them on the washing line and somebody pipes up "S##t the bed Pat?"

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I enjoyed it... I thought Dot would have passed her driving test today!! Sharon and Chrissie fights are hot!! Sonia had a good plan up her sleeves lol taking Patricks money ha ha!!

----------


## Treacle

Good episode tonight as always  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ohh Shazza, he's under the same roof as you!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  About 3 steps away from you!  :Lol:  Anyway, quite a good episode tonight, but how bright red did Keith's face go when he was shouting at that bloke!  :EEK!:  lol  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Ohh Shazza, he's under the same roof as you!  About 3 steps away from you!  Anyway, quite a good episode tonight, but how bright red did Keith's face go when he was shouting at that bloke!  lol


Keith definately rivalled Phil Mitchell tonight with that beetroot face!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Keith definately rivalled Phil Mitchell tonight with that beetroot face!


I don't understand how the actor manages to do it though...

----------


## BlackKat

Sharon is becoming scarily obsessed with Den -- won't hear a bad word about him, desperate to find him, seems to spend every waking moment thinking about him...


I'm enjoying the Miller storyline -- although I feel that may change when we actually have to see Demi and Leo onscreen.

----------


## Treacle

> Sharon is becoming scarily obsessed with Den -- won't hear a bad word about him, desperate to find him, seems to spend every waking moment thinking about him...
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the Miller storyline -- although I feel that may change when we actually have to see Demi and Leo onscreen.


I think that's on Monday.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think that's on Monday.


Urg. I'm liking it from the parents point of view, but once I have to hear Leo monotone "I luv ya Dems," I'll just want it over as fast as possible.

----------


## Alisha

I don't think Sharon is obsessed with Den. She just wants him at the wedding and with it only three weeks away; she needs to track him down fast. After all they were close. However, after what he put her through, god knows why! It's not as if he will change now. She is in denial big time. I did enjoy the scenes between Chrissie and Sharon today. Chrissie is really feeling the heat!

The millers were my personal highlight though. They are a great bunch on actors and its nice to see them central to this storyline. They stole the show tonight.

----------


## Abi

Keith was really impressive tonight. He's a very good actor

----------


## Treacle

Anyways it was easily the best soap tonight  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Ohh Shazza, he's under the same roof as you!  About 3 steps away from you!  Anyway, quite a good episode tonight, but how bright red did Keith's face go when he was shouting at that bloke!  lol


Yeah lol no need to go all the way to Spain my dear  :Rotfl:  Keith's face idd go red as a rose didn't it  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Angry:  <------ Keith!!

----------


## Treacle

Got a Sarah Phelps episode coming up as well next week so we'll all be looking forward to that!

----------


## hayzie

tonights episode was great it think! when sharon wouldnt stop whinging about bloody den i was thinking, 'just slap her chrissie!' i just wanted somoeone to shut her up, shes really annoying me at the moment. anyways hopefully that will all be over soon  :Smile:   keef did go bright red didnt he?! he is so stupid though, why did he blab all that infront on the paper man, lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Got a Sarah Phelps episode coming up as well next week so we'll all be looking forward to that!


Oooh Goodie!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> tonights episode was great it think! when sharon wouldnt stop whinging about bloody den i was thinking, 'just slap her chrissie!' i just wanted somoeone to shut her up, shes really annoying me at the moment. anyways hopefully that will all be over soon  keef did go bright red didnt he?! he is so stupid though, why did he blab all that infront on the paper man, lol.


Keith was angry and he wasn't thinking straight  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Liked Chrissie being nice to Rosie -- shows she's not a complete heartless bitch, despite seemingly heading down that way.

----------


## Treacle

> Liked Chrissie being nice to Rosie -- shows she's not a complete heartless bitch, despite seemingly heading down that way.


I don't quite know what they're doing with Chrissies character. She started out remorseful and I don't think she was that bad but now she's a complete out and out villain! Oh well I suppose it's more exciting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

Chrissie is a strange charcter, but very very entertaining

----------


## Treacle

> Chrissie is a strange charcter, but very very entertaining


Yes she's very entertaining  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Chrissie is a very very good character on EastEnders.

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't quite know what they're doing with Chrissies character. She started out remorseful and I don't think she was that bad but now she's a complete out and out villain! Oh well I suppose it's more exciting



I don't know either. Sometimes she's okay, and it seems she is sorry and just wants to get Sharon and Dennis to go away to get the heat off her back - that it's nothing against them personally. Then others she's completely heartless, getting in evil minions (Amanda), sitting making bitchy comments and faces behind everyoneâs back and delivering soliloquies to the cellar floor. It's bizarre.

----------


## Abi

They're really going to miss her once shes gone. I hope she get a brill send off though, do her some justice

----------


## Treacle

> They're really going to miss her once shes gone. I hope she get a brill send off though, do her some justice


Well they survived for 18 years before she arrived so I'm sure they'll manage OK without her although she has been a fantastic character.

----------


## Jade

As regards to Chrissie, I think survival instinct kicked in and she realised that if she's going to come out on top she has to up her game

----------


## littlemo

> They're really going to miss her once shes gone. I hope she get a brill send off though, do her some justice


Me too, I really don't want her to get away with it though. I want her to have an ending which brings justice, soaps should be moral and I think it's wrong for EE to continue down the route of having murderers getting away it. That being said writers 'leave Dennis alone I love him', I may be a hyprocrite but I don't care lol. 

I believe Sharon and Dennis should have the Vic, and the money Den had should be split between the married couple and Vicki, I don't think she should be allowed to have anything.

----------


## Treacle

> Me too, I really don't want her to get away with it though. I want her to have an ending which brings justice, soaps should be moral and I think it's wrong for EE to continue down the route of having murderers getting away it. That being said writers 'leave Dennis alone I love him', I may be a hyprocrite but I don't care lol. 
> 
> I believe Sharon and Dennis should have the Vic, and the money Den had should be split between the married couple and Vicki, I don't think she should be allowed to have anything.


I want the Mitchells back in the Vic where they belong!

----------


## parkerman

It's the Watts who belong in the Vic.

----------


## Keating's babe

I reckon that the Mitchells will be back in the QV before too long.   :Cheer:

----------


## Abi

It's so obvious that they will find a way. Peggy aint going to be the other side of hte bar for that long, i can see it now

----------


## Treacle

> It's the Watts who belong in the Vic.


Yeah back in the eighties the Rickmans don't belong in the Vic though  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

I certainly don't want them Mitchells back in the Vic. They are past thier sell by date, especially pantomine character Peggy sho should never come back. Bommer!

I would like to see Sharon run the Vic and Dennis keep the bookies.

----------


## Treacle

> I certainly don't want them Mitchells back in the Vic. They are past thier sell by date, especially pantomine character Peggy sho should never come back. Bommer!
> 
> I would like to see Sharon run the Vic and Dennis keep the bookies.


Peggy is not panto she is just a little OTT!

The Vic needs plenty of drama Alisha and Sharon on her own couldn't come up with the goods. It's a family pub Sharon only worked when she owned half of it with the Mitchells and when she ran it with Grant. The Watts were the original and the best but now it's a Mitchell pub and always should be! It wouldn't work as a Rickman pub because that's something new and not what the viewing public are used to. It's Watts/Mitchell etc and occasionally we've had other owners or part owners etc but it's mainly a Watts or Mitchell pub and as there's going to be no Watts left apart from Chrissie who is leaving then that automatically leaves the pub to be a Mitchell pub again.

----------


## BlackKat

I kinda like the idea of the Mitchell's owning it, but having a manager like Alfie was -- although not a character like Alfie please. Not just as we're getting rid of the original. But, yeah, a new character as manager.

----------


## Alisha

[QUOTE=Walford Queen]Peggy is not panto she is just a little OTT!

It wouldn't work as a Rickman pub because that's something new and not what the viewing public are used to. QUOTE]

Not neccassarily. Sometimes new is good. Out with old in with the new and they are taking a step backwards with them behind the bar.

Maybe Sharon and Dennis could run it. They are a new fresh couple and thats what the bar needs. Alfie he was new - a character who held no connection the square but he worked. Also when Sharon ran it in 2001 on her own, it worked.

Even if its not Sharon and Dennis running it then fair enough -but I donât want the Mitchellâs behind the bar, particularly loud mouth Peggy who is good for nothing but shout and give people ear aches.

The Mitchellâs as far as Iâm concerned are old and have had their day. Peggy is panto all over imho. I'm not looking forward to her returning at all. It no surprise that she in carry on films.   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

[QUOTE=Alisha]


> Peggy is not panto she is just a little OTT!
> 
> It wouldn't work as a Rickman pub because that's something new and not what the viewing public are used to. QUOTE]
> 
> Not neccassarily. Sometimes new is good. Out with old in with the new and they are taking a step backwards with them behind the bar.
> 
> Maybe Sharon and Dennis could run it. They are a new fresh couple and thats what the bar needs. Alfie he was new - a character who held no connection the square but he worked. Also when Sharon ran it in 2001 on her own, it worked.
> 
> Even if its not Sharon and Dennis running it then fair enough -but I donât want the Mitchellâs behind the bar, particularly loud mouth Peggy who is good for nothing but shout and give people ear aches.
> ...


IMHO Sharon and Dennis wouldn't work running the pub and I can see them trying to recreate Den and Angie even more if that pair end up running the pub. The Mitchells need to own the pub they are the modern day Vic owners it's their pub!

----------


## Alisha

[QUOTE=Walford Queen]


> IMHO Sharon and Dennis wouldn't work and I can see them trying to recreate Den and Angie even more if that pair end up running the pub. The Mitchells need to own the pub they are the modern day Vic owners it's their pub!


Sharon and Dennis will never be a re-creation Den and Angie. It just wouldnât wash given the individual personas of the characters. The only thing that all four characters have in common is that they are out spoken. Other than that, they are different. Sharon and Dennis have potential on their own and being quite fiery and hot tempered is in their nature. This is driven from the type of characters that they are. This has nothing do with their former ancestors. It all depends on how the script writers go about portrayed them aswell. Slapping and rows are in their characters -not Dennis having his affairs and letting Sharon drink herself to an early grave.

The Mitchellâs are so and so. I'm not too fussed about Grant and Phil. Itâs just Peggy. If they want to run the Vic then shall be it but to me itâs one big step backwards and not a good idea. However I will wait for it to be screened before I reserve any more judgement.

----------


## Treacle

[QUOTE=Alisha]


> Sharon and Dennis will never be a re-creation Den and Angie. It just wouldnât wash given the individual personas of the characters. The only thing that all four characters have in common is that they are out spoken. Other than that, they are different. Sharon and Dennis have potential on their own and being quite fiery and hot tempered is in their nature. This is driven from the type of characters that they are. This has nothing do with their former ancestors. It all depends on how the script writers go about portrayed them aswell. Slapping and rows are in their characters -not Dennis having his affairs and letting Sharon drink herself to an early grave.
> 
> The Mitchellâs are so and so. I'm not too fussed about Grant and Phil. Itâs just Peggy. If they want to run the Vic then shall be it but to me itâs one big step backwards and not a good idea. However I will wait for it to be screened before I reserve any more judgement.


The Mitchells are popular characters in the show and to be honest if they don't have the pub then they can't really work although they may do but I can't see what they're going to do without the Vic and they're so popular that they need to stay in the programme!

----------


## parkerman

How about bringing back Frank and let Frank and Pat run the Queen Vic again???

----------


## shannisrules

that was a good episode i liked when it showed leo and demi at the end also i thought rosie (dont know the actresess name) played fantastic scened tonighnt especially when she was crying

----------


## BlackKat

Yay no Sharon for a week!   :Cheer:  Sorry, but she's really beginning to annoy me.

Fantastic acting from the Millers tonight.

----------


## Treacle

Good acting from the Millers tonight  :Smile:  Rosie was excellent when she was on the phone to Demi I really felt what she was going through.

That arguement between Trisha and Rosie was so funny though!  :Lol: 

Lovin' Chrissie she really is a bitch now when she was looking in the mirror and putting her fake cry on I was laughing my head off.
When she grabbed hold of Sharon's arm at the end I thought she was going to drag her upstairs and whack her over the head with an heavy object!

Really good and consistent writing tonight and still no Mofie to mess everything up!

Oh yeah and nice to see Demi and Leo  :Big Grin: 

Half an hour well spent after an hour wasted prior to this watching ITV1.

----------


## hayzie

tonight was another great episode, the millers were good tonight,especially rosie! all acting was brilliant and was it just me who nearly p***** meself laughing at chrissies face when she was 'crying'. when she was looking in the mirror i seriously thought she was really crying and i thought, 'awww why is she crying bless', then her face just changed and i couldnt stop bloody laughing! oh my god she is such a wonderful actress and soooo funny!  :Big Grin:  

but i got a bit confused at the end when chrissie grabbed sharons arm, i was thinking 'what was so bad about that' cause its not as if she really hurt her or anything but sharon was like shocked at her, maybe she did really hurt her who knows :unsure: lol!

----------


## Treacle

> tonight was another great episode, the millers were good tonight,especially rosie! all acting was brilliant and was it just me who nearly p***** meself laughing at chrissies face when she was 'crying'. when she was looking in the mirror i seriously thought she was really crying and i thought, 'awww why is she crying bless', then her face just changed and i couldnt stop bloody laughing! oh my god she is such a wonderful actress and soooo funny!  
> 
> but i got a bit confused at the end when chrissie grabbed sharons arm, i was thinking 'what was so bad about that' cause its not as if she really hurt her or anything but sharon was like shocked at her, maybe she did really hurt her who knows :unsure: lol!


She had a tight grip on Sharon's arm  :Smile: 

I too was peeing myself at Chrissie she really is a legend  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> She had a tight grip on Sharon's arm 
> 
> I too was peeing myself at Chrissie she really is a legend


Yes Chrissie was funny in that clip. And the way she grabbed Sharon's arm it seemed like she really wanted to kill Sharon. It's good stuff!

----------


## Alisha

I was laughing at that for ages. The mirror scenes was classic. Well done  :Rotfl:  

Great performances from the millers, in particualr Rosie.

I love Sharon to bits but she has been annoying me over the past week with her determination to find Den. I hope she comes back with her brain intact.

Maybe the death of Den will be the one thing to toughen her up and take some direction in her life.

----------


## Kim

> that was a good episode i liked when it showed leo and demi at the end also i thought rosie (dont know the actresess name) played fantastic scened tonighnt especially when she was crying


Gerry Cowper plays Rosie.

----------


## hayzie

yeah i thought maybe she was hurting her, cause chrissie did look a bit violent then! sharon maybe thought, oh no she is capable of killing me! lol not really! lol it was funny when she was like literally begging her not to go.

----------


## Treacle

The highlight has to be Chrissie putting on a fake cry in the mirror though at first I thought it was genuine!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

I thought Chrissie was hilarious in last nights episode! I thought she was very good and im very sad she's going

----------


## Treacle

> I thought Chrissie was hilarious in last nights episode! I thought she was very good and im very sad she's going


Me too  :Mad:

----------


## shannisrules

when is she leaving?

----------


## hayzie

i thought she was genuinly crying aswell, i felt sorry for her at first then realised she wasnt lol! i am going to be very very very sad she is going i just hope she comes back...and soon!

----------


## hayzie

erm i've just noticed it says money by my number of posts what does that mean?! im scared

----------


## JustJodi

> erm i've just noticed it says money by my number of posts what does that mean?! im scared


means u got some moola  :Cheer:

----------


## hayzie

but i dont understand  :Crying:  what money have i got and where is it? lol!

----------


## hayzie

oh dont worry lol i've just saw the petz thingy, but im still a bit confused though...

----------


## hannah-mj

lots of people are confused by this lol!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Just take a look in the General Discuusion Forum  :Big Grin:  Now back to topic guys... Thanks.

----------


## Treacle

> when is she leaving?


Chrissie will be leaving in November  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*So she will be leaving before Kat and Alfie ... wonder if she will be running off to Spain or off to jail in hand cuffs,, should be an interesting exit for her ..*

----------


## Kim

This is the General discussion forum, people may not want to know who is leaving and when.

----------


## JustJodi

> This is the General discussion forum, people may not want to know who is leaving and when.


*Just picking up from some one elses answers,, on this thread.*

----------


## shannisrules

oh sorry i forgot

----------


## parkerman

Just seen the Omnibus Edition. A great week for Eastenders when you see it altogether like that; the drama of Chrissie & Sharon; the heartache and tragedy of the Millers tigether with the humour of Garry & Minty and Dot's driving test all worked together so well. Then throw in Ian and Jane and the "baby" and it was a classic week.

And you know what, no Moons or Slaters in sight (apart from a couple of brief appearances from Charlie)....perhaps the producer and scriptwriters could learn from that coincidence!

----------


## JustJodi

> Just seen the Omnibus Edition. A great week for Eastenders when you see it altogether like that; the drama of Chrissie & Sharon; the heartache and tragedy of the Millers tigether with the humour of Garry & Minty and Dot's driving test all worked together so well. Then throw in Ian and Jane and the "baby" and it was a classic week.
> 
> And you know what, no Moons or Slaters in sight (apart from a couple of brief appearances from Charlie)....perhaps the producer and scriptwriters could learn from that coincidence!


*actually last week was a good week,, and u know i think if the producers and script writers would join this forum and just lurk about and read how all us EE fans feel about the show,, they could turn it around and make it the best show on BBC..cos we all have such brilliant ideas and stories,, *

----------


## hayzie

yeah i think they should look on here to see what the fans think are good storylines, then they might do some good storylines that we all love!

----------


## hannah-mj

> yeah i think they should look on here to see what the fans think are good storylines, then they might do some good storylines that we all love!


yeah i agree!
i think (what i saw of..) this week was really good , eastenders is getting a lot better i reckon  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

it is getting a lot better and im not just saying that cause i love it, it really is getting better. but even if ee was the biggest load of crap on tv i would still watch it religiously, but it is getting better like the good old days!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah I agree there hayzie!!

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i think they should look on here to see what the fans think are good storylines, then they might do some good storylines that we all love!


 
*that is what i have been saying since i got hooked on this forum ..if these stubborn writers would just sit down and read all the past posts on our discussions on each current episode  boy would they learn something from us !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't U all agree ????*

----------


## hayzie

> Yeah I agree there hayzie!!


thanks!!! glad someone does! lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

> *that is what i have been saying since i got hooked on this forum ..if these stubborn writers would just sit down and read all the past posts on our discussions on each current episode  boy would they learn something from us !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't U all agree ????*


yes i agree! if they did they would really know then what we want to see and there wouldnt be so many people moaning about stupid storylines! hmm how could we get them to look at these boards?   :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> yes i agree! if they did they would really know then what we want to see and there wouldnt be so many people moaning about stupid storylines! hmm how could we get them to look at these boards?


*I think some one said they had already forwarded the link to the forum to BBC or to the EE PR office or sumthin,, guess if we all band together and e mail the link to the BBC office.. they will be forced to open up the link and look at it  whatcha think ????????? *

----------


## BlackKat

They probably have to be careful what they pick up from fansites -- if they got an idea for a storyline from one of them, then whoever thought it up might be able to sue for plagiarism -- a lot of authors and tv producers avoid message boards and fanfiction completely just in case there's the coincidence of storylines being the same.

----------


## JustJodi

> They probably have to be careful what they pick up from fansites -- if they got an idea for a storyline from one of them, then whoever thought it up might be able to sue for plagiarism -- a lot of authors and tv producers avoid message boards and fanfiction completely just in case there's the coincidence of storylines being the same.


*Ok granted that is true about plagiarism, however there is also a stipulation that can not be ignored is a copyright to the story.If it  gets "used" by some TV producer or whoever.. they can't sue them unless the story,poem,song,speech whatever had a copyright attached to it, It has to be bought or donated by the owner of the copyrighted item, Dunno if this applies in the UK  but it applies in the States...*

----------


## BlackKat

> *Ok granted that is true about plagiarism, however there is also a stipulation that can not be ignored is a copyright to the story.If it  gets "used" by some TV producer or whoever.. they can't sue them unless the story,poem,song,speech whatever had a copyright attached to it, It has to be bought or donated by the owner of the copyrighted item, Dunno if this applies in the UK  but it applies in the States...*


Nope, I'm pretty sure you don't have to buy it -- all that registering it does makes it easier to prove that it was yours originally, but you have copyright over everything you say/type/write. A lot of TV producers have said they won't read fans ideas or scripts because they'd be at risk.

----------


## JustJodi

> Nope, I'm pretty sure you don't have to buy it -- all that registering it does makes it easier to prove that it was yours originally, but you have copyright over everything you say/type/write. A lot of TV producers have said they won't read fans ideas or scripts because they'd be at risk.


*Phfft  nothing in life is free .. any way u know what i mean *

----------


## angelblue

I felt so sorry for demi and leo you could just see leo wants to do the right thing its so sweet awwww

I thought it was very good acting from the miller family   :Smile:  

it is obvious dennis is missing sharon   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

I thought it was an alright eppy   :Clap:

----------


## Treacle

Nice to see Amanda again tonight  :Smile: 

Not a bad episode but it could have been better I still don't like Leo though it was a bit stupid to be honest but there was lots of good stuff in the episode to balance it all out. The acting from 'Gerry Cowper' who plays Rosie Miller has been amazing recently and she deserves to win an award!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah your right WQ i think this storyline has shown what a great actress she is she has been great in this storyline   :Clap:

----------


## BlackKat

Still don't like Leo. Still love Amanda. Got worried when she started apologising, but that lasted all of two seconds before she bitched again so all was good.

Great acting from the Millers -- also impressed with Joe Swash, who I must admit I've never really rated, or his character, but I think Mickey has really shone, as have all the family.

I don't think Minty and Emma are going to last much longer -- they wouldn't have made it obvious she was lying about why she had to go if she was alright.

----------


## chance

didnt bother to watch again! omg this will be my second week ee free!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> didnt bother to watch again! omg this will be my second week ee free!


  :EEK!:   lol!

----------


## shannisrules

2 weeks without eastenders how could you manage

----------


## Torrie

Reckon I'm gonna need shares in Kleenex by the end of the week, lol! How fab are the Millers at the minute?! Gerry Cowper is particularly brilliant as Rosie, but when Mickey was in the cafe worrying about never seeing his baby sister again, I was filling up!

----------


## JustJodi

> Reckon I'm gonna need shares in Kleenex by the end of the week, lol! How fab are the Millers at the minute?! Gerry Cowper is particularly brilliant as Rosie, but when Mickey was in the cafe worrying about never seeing his baby sister again, I was filling up!


*Gerry has been an actress for a long time, she did a few episodes of  ONLY FOOLS AND HORSES.. she played Triggers niece..she really shined tonight,, so did Mickey,, he was terrific,, Pauline was actually NICE,,* 
*This is gonna be one rough week !!!!!*

----------


## Charmed

I know,The drugs storyline has begun and before I know it,I'll be in floods of tears!

----------


## JustJodi

*Leo obviously has done this before,, right now he appears to be THINKING about it,, and wants to provide for Demi and the baby,, but as we all know dealing drugs is not a way to earn a living  sad.. it is all gonna end up in tears,, I was crying alongside with Rosie cos as a mom I can feel her pain,, she was good at that *

----------


## Torrie

The Millers are just so believable as a family - all the little hugs and kisses and being there for each other. Even when they were getting stressed and yelling at each other, it was natural under the circumstances and you could really see that it all came from worry over Demi and Aleesha.

----------


## JustJodi

> The Millers are just so believable as a family - all the little hugs and kisses and being there for each other. Even when they were getting stressed and yelling at each other, it was natural under the circumstances and you could really see that it all came from worry over Demi and Aleesha.


*I actually have been paying closer attention to the Miller family since this Demi and Leo fiasco started ( when they were gonna split em up ) Rosie and Mickey and Darren were the only ones that impressed me ..Keith is still not winning any brownie points from  me,, *

----------


## hannah-mj

tonight was brilliant , i was nearly crying! leo is soo sweet you can tell he wants to do the right thing. when his 'mate' was giving him the drugs i was shouting at the telly ''dont take 'em , dont take 'em!'' lol i got dead carried away in it hehe!

----------


## lilnick

> *Gerry has been an actress for a long time, she did a few episodes of  ONLY FOOLS AND HORSES.. she played Triggers niece..she really shined tonight,, so did Mickey,, he was terrific,, Pauline was actually NICE,,* 
> *This is gonna be one rough week !!!!!*


If you saw old EE on UK Gold yesterday you would have seen her in it. She also played one of Janines punter's ( Matt) mum before she secured the role of Rosie!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I didn't really like yesterday's episode much but the millers were good at acting exception of Keith. I agree with justjodi no brownie points for him.. I can see the drug storyline is starting...oh...oh..

----------


## Treacle

I thought we could have been spared the Gus/Mickey thing in the caf  :Big Grin:  They're hardly two of my favourite characters I've tried giving Mickey a chance but I'm bored of him now and Gus  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

Is Gus even still a main character? It seems like Tracy's in more episodes than he is.

I think Keith's an okay actor -- it's just the character isn't falling apart and crying like the rest of them are, so we haven't been able to see him do scenes like that.

----------


## Treacle

> Is Gus even still a main character? It seems like Tracy's in more episodes than he is.
> 
> I think Keith's an okay actor -- it's just the character isn't falling apart and crying like the rest of them are, so we haven't been able to see him do scenes like that.


I don't rate the character of Keith. I'm sure David is a good actor but he's not showing his full potential either  :Smile:

----------


## chance

i dont know how you manage to sit through the boring millers.all to there own i suppose!   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I would say Gus is still a main character they've used him a little bit more but he's still boring *yawn* I can remember when he was always in it and him and Juley were trying to get him into the records book!!!

----------


## Treacle

> i dont know how you manage to sit through the boring millers.all to there own i suppose!


They've been good recently there's been some amazing acting if not the best acting in about two years in any soap from the actress who plays Rosie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't want Gus to be around more, I'm just wondering why they don't just cut their losses and axe him. I mean, they've axed better characters before because they have nowhere else to go, why not him?

----------


## Treacle

> I don't want Gus to be around more, I'm just wondering why they don't just cut their losses and axe him. I mean, they've axed better characters before because they have nowhere else to go, why not him?


I think Louise Berridge got him signed up on another contract (1 year I think) so when that's finally up I think he'll be booted but I thought it would have been up by now!

----------


## angelblue

I just saw the clip for tonights espisode it looks really good  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> I just saw the clip for tonights espisode it looks really good


I've just watched that too I didn't like it but I'm sure it'll be another good episode. I want to see Demi take Aleesha to Pauline  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i want to see that to i want to see how they cope without her   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeah i want to see that to i want to see how they cope without her


I want to see if they come face to face and I want to see what Pauline says to her as well!

----------


## JustJodi

> I want to see if they come face to face and I want to see what Pauline says to her as well!


*looks like one hell of an episode.. i am sure after viewing the clip..there is alot more to it.. I am with u on this WQ..can't wait to see what Pauline has to say to her .......*

----------


## Treacle

The only thing I'm dreading now is Mofie taking centre stage again!

----------


## angelblue

I think that has taken an back seat for now but i did see them mentioned in the up and coming espisode from the spoilers i read 

But hopefully with the wedding and among other things molfie wont be centre stage again   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Alfie is coming back soon though it's only taken a backseat because the character is on holiday! I bet it will become centre stage again atleast for a little while we've got this whole "decision" thing coming up  :Mad:

----------


## angelblue

Oh please what is with this decision making think i bet it going to be like the zoe/dennis/sharon were he came back picked zoe and went back to sharon he will pick the safe option and go back to his true love and then they will leave it the same thing all the time   :Wal2l:

----------


## Treacle

I can't wait for the rivetting Mofie storyline to be imposed upon us again *rolls eyes*

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't wait for the rivetting Mofie storyline to be imposed upon us again *rolls eyes*


*ohhh  goody goody another painful story line with those 3     *

----------


## angelblue

Be brave people it will be over soon   :Angel:

----------


## Jojo

Not soon enough for me!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Not soon enough for me!!!


*nor me either... its been stretched out too lonnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg*

----------


## BlackKat

So the point of this Minty/Emma stuff was...what exactly?

Am getting bored of Ian and Jane -- especially as she keeps making comments about sacrifices etc. Having a kid you don't want to is a pretty big sacrifice. He's explain why he doesn't want another one, I found it pretty reasonable, so if she wants kids that much she should find someone who wants them as well, not just go into a strop and expect him to back down.   :Angry:  

Leo once again manages to suck the life out of every scene he's in. I can't feel any sympathy for him and Demi at all - every scene they're in I just think of them as stupid kids - they've been living in a squat for a week yet they still think they're going to be able to get a nice flat??? Whatever. Plus all this "Now I have a reason to wake up in the mornings," was just vomit-inducing.

I like how the Den storyline is ticking over nicely though.

----------


## Charmed

I think Leo was being sweet when he said that,I was nearly in Tears watching them struggle with things tonight.In fact the kinda remind me of two friends of mine....

----------


## feelingyellow

liked leo and demi tonight, and was glad aleesha was finally going home, she looks so ill.
i don't get why minty and emma split up, if she didn't fancy him - why did she sleep with him? it's not like he's got money or something.
the beales and aikido is really starting to get on my nerves.

----------


## angelblue

I think he trying to do the right by them but he doesnt know how to i thought it was sweet   :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

> So the point of this Minty/Emma stuff was...what exactly?
> 
> Leo once again manages to suck the life out of every scene he's in. I can't feel any sympathy for him and Demi at all - every scene they're in I just think of them as stupid kids - they've been living in a squat for a week yet they still think they're going to be able to get a nice flat??? 
> 
> I like how the Den storyline is ticking over nicely though.


The Minty/Emma stuff was pointless, that couldn't have been any less thought out. The stupid kids thing though, I think that's the point of the Leo/Demi storyline, they're really naive saying they think they're going to get a nice flat and 'be a proper family'. I suppose they're trying to make us feel sorry for them for being so blind, and this will therefore make the death of Leo, a relatively un-estalished character, more touching for viewers. The Den storyline is on a back-burner now against the Millers, but it's back in full swing next week though, and I for one can't wait!

Was it just me, or did the scences tonight seem really short and moving at a quick pace? I almost couldn't keep up!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*I see Demi and Leo as stupid little kids trying to play house..I am glad the baby is in Paulines hands  at least the baby gets a chance ..*
*Leo did not win any acting points this evening..it was all about POOR ME..LOOSER ME ( gee ya think) Dems should have left him..but he was laying the guilt on pretty thick......*

*I knew Dennis was gonna play detective big time.. Chrissie wasn't calm enuff for Dennis.. she got all huffy and defensive.. that will only make Dennis lean on her more...Hes not stupid he knows shes HIDING SOMETHING.. * 

*Hmmmmmmm girls  did u notice something ?????? Turns out Garry and Minty are bigger gossips than  Dot    Seems like they know more about the comings and goings of Walford than Dot does for once LOL*

*Hmm wonder if we will ever know why Emma dumped poor Minty ????* 

*I am also getting tired of the Ian and Jane farce..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*
*All in all this evenings episode was OK..*

----------


## BlackKat

> The Minty/Emma stuff was pointless, that couldn't have been any less thought out. The stupid kids thing though, I think that's the point of the Leo/Demi storyline, they're really naive saying they think they're going to get a nice flat and 'be a proper family'. I suppose they're trying to make us feel sorry for them for being so blind, and this will therefore make the death of Leo, a relatively un-estalished character, more touching for viewers. The Den storyline is on a back-burner now against the Millers, but it's back in full swing next week though, and I for one can't wait!
> 
> Was it just me, or did the scences tonight seem really short and moving at a quick pace? I almost couldn't keep up!
> 
> Katie


I think it's having the opposite effect on me -- I cannot feel sympathetic towards people who have no one to blame but themselves -- I guess it's one of my faults. I suppose with Leo, you can sort of say he doesn't have a decent home to go to, but Demi has but she won't. So all I can think is "It's your own stupid fault." She should have gone home with Pauline.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it's having the opposite effect on me -- I cannot feel sympathetic towards people who have no one to blame but themselves -- I guess it's one of my faults. I suppose with Leo, you can sort of say he doesn't have a decent home to go to, but Demi has but she won't. So all I can think is "It's your own stupid fault." She should have gone home with Pauline.


*Same here i felt very little sympathy for those STUPID kids.. Leo just went around with a whipped puppy look,,,and as BK says  ITS YOUR OWN STUPID FAULT !!!*

----------


## Blondie

> I think it's having the opposite effect on me -- I cannot feel sympathetic towards people who have no one to blame but themselves -- I guess it's one of my faults. I suppose with Leo, you can sort of say he doesn't have a decent home to go to, but Demi has but she won't. So all I can think is "It's your own stupid fault." She should have gone home with Pauline.


I agree entirely, it's having the complete opposite effect, but I think that was what they were aiming for - the sympathy vote.

Garry and Minty, it would appear they know a hell of a lot about the goings on in the square! Very random to have them informing Dennis, it should have been Dot.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I liked that it was Garry and Minty to let that slip -- it very naturally came into the conversation. I can't think of a reason Dot would have to mention that, so if she'd told Dennis it could have come across as forced for the sake of the storyline.

----------


## Blondie

Oh I agree it fell into conversation nicely, but I mean in gossip terms, Dot should have had the joy of spreading that one  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh I agree it fell into conversation nicely, but I mean in gossip terms, Dot should have had the joy of spreading that one  
> 
> Katie


*Me thinks we haven't heard the end of this from our lovely Dot.. she will not be out done.. *

----------


## Layne

I loved the whole thing between dennis, garry and dennis!! I thought it was great!
A women Posessed!!  :Rotfl:  

and dennis is looking as gorge as ever!

----------


## parkerman

Is that really the end of the Emma/Minty storyline? Surely there must be something else? Otherwise it's as pointless as Shirley and her cat.
The problem Ian and Jane have is that there is no compromise. I mean, you either have a baby or you don't. As the old saying goes, you can't be a little bit pregnant. So one of them has to give in if they want to stay together. 
Demi and Leo. Hmmm. It's a good storyline. But Leo, oh dear, oh dear. Even if you wanted to feel sympathy with him you couldn't. The Miller family as a whole though I think are doing really well. I've liked David Spinx since he first came in as Keith and as for Gerry Cowper, she's amazing.
Dennis and Chrissie looks explosive. Can't wait for that to develop.
All looking good...at least it is if you can forget that Alfie will be back fairly soon. Incidentally, now that Alfie's not there to distract her, why doesn't Kat put a bit of pressure of her own on Chrissie and Sam?

----------


## hannah-mj

tonight was good -gonna miss leo  :Sad:

----------


## Treacle

Good episode last night  :Cheer:  

Loved the Ian and Pauline shouting across "Bridge Street" scene  :Big Grin: 

Lovin' Minty & Garry and the tissues  :Big Grin: 

Lovin' Pauline  :Big Grin: 

Yet more fab acting from Gerry Cowper who plays Rosie and Chrissie was on top form as per usual and Tracy-Ann was brilliant!

The Den storyline seemed to come to a standstill and it was like groundhog day but it's really picking up pace now  :Big Grin:  All in all a fantastic episode and one I rate 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

Poor Minty.... he never has much luck, does he!  It all seemed a bit sudden though that she dumped him just like that.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*shakes head* Minty, Minty, Minty... why?!
Poor Minty!! Awww lol, Emma's acting isn't THAT good is it when she just walked of starigth after she said I just relaised I don't fancy you.. god..

I liked it when Ian fell and he complained after and lucy said something about defence and harmony or something and he said "Who told you that?" and Lucy went "You.." lmao!!

It was great that Dems & Leo truned to Pauline  :Big Grin:  I was happy to see that  :Big Grin: 

Great episode, I enjoyed  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Yeah it was sweet them turning to pauline   :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

Im actually liking the current storyline with Demi & Leo it brought a tear to my eye which is quite unlike me

----------


## CrazyLea

ive missed ee all week so i'll have to wait til sunday to watch it now

----------


## hayzie

:EEK!:  how could you miss ee all week?! lol i need to watch the omnibus aswell i missed something but i cant remember what exactly...  :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

> how could you miss ee all week?! lol i need to watch the omnibus aswell i missed something but i cant remember what exactly...


i always do that!!!

----------


## hannah-mj

> Im actually liking the current storyline with Demi & Leo it brought a tear to my eye which is quite unlike me


same here!

----------


## Charmed

Yeah.It was really sad,when I went on the phone to my friend after watching it he was like,'Are you ok?Whats wrong?' 

It was funny last nght though when Minty was sobbing his heart out over the film,and Garry was passing him the tissues.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol it was

----------


## JustJodi

> lol it was


*too bad Emma and Mintys "romance" was so SHORT..I was enjoying it cos Garry always thought he was a hottie and could pull.. Loved seeing the frustration on his mug...*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Noooooooooooooo  :Crying:  Leo I like you.. loads  :Crying:

----------


## hannah-mj

Oh No! i cant believe mickey and Darren where soooo close to leo , oh no i really dont want this story to go the way it is oh no , im nearly crying!

----------


## Charmed

:Crying:  It was so sad,watching him excited and happy,and then how he reacted when he saw Demi   :Crying: .Really can't wait for EE tomorrow.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I can wait for EE..  :Crying: . I was hoping Demi would take the smack as soon as he walked in or soemthing.. when I saw Leo's face with happiness.. Demi they want us..both of us..

----------


## BlackKat

Bye Leo!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Honestly, I was more interested in Pauline, Sonia and Jane's conversation - love Pauline, she rocks   :Cheer: 

Demi and Leo just bored me. But Leo's mate was cute. Apart from the scenes with Leo's parents, the other Miller scenes just seem to be repeating what we've seen before.

----------


## Treacle

That was so bad  :Lol:  

I hate "Lemi" it's like a poor school play I can't wait until it's finally over tomorrow! 

The rest was good though as per usual  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

awww he was so exited! i cant belive it , its so sad!

----------


## CrazyLea

aw bless lol  :Stick Out Tongue:     tonights was good. im looking forward to tomorrows i reckon it will be well good. and better than tonights

----------


## Chris_2k11

The scenes in Pauline's kitchen were such a yawn!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

How did Demi know what to do with the heroin anyway -- she didn't even know what it did, and any "say no to drugs" school visit can you tell what Leo's mate did, so...

----------


## hannah-mj

> The scenes in Pauline's kitchen were such a yawn!


i agree!

----------


## Treacle

> The scenes in Pauline's kitchen were such a yawn!


I thought they were the best bits of the whole episode. Pauline and Sonia are established characters discussing Ian another established character and Jane was just on top form as per usual and fast becoming an established character!

----------


## hannah-mj

> How did Demi know what to do with the heroin anyway -- she didn't even know what it did, and any "say no to drugs" school visit can you tell what Leo's mate did, so...


Well...im only 13 and i would have known what to do , we see it on the school video thingys lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

im 16. i wouldnt know what to do with heroin. cannabis maybe but not heroin.

----------


## hannah-mj

we watched lots of videos about heroin and cocaine and its a  bit silly really because they are supposed to be telling you not to do drugs but really they are showing you what to do with them , silly.

----------


## Treacle

You get taught these things in school nowadays although we all know Demi hardly goes to school!

----------


## BlackKat

> I thought they were the best bits of the whole episode. Pauline and Sonia are established characters discussing Ian another established character and Jane was just on top form as per usual and fast becoming an established character!



 :Lol:  I thought they were the best bits as well.

I think Demi should die - who cares if Leo does, we've known him all of 5 minutes. If Demi died it'd be proper Romeo and Juliet instead of some half-arsed "We don't have the guts to kill her as well," plus we'd see the Miller parents reaction.

Anyone else get the feeling that all the storylines these few weeks are just filler until everything kicks off with Den, at which point no one apart from the people involved will get a look in.

----------


## BlackKat

> we watched lots of videos about heroin and cocaine and its a  bit silly really because they are supposed to be telling you not to do drugs but really they are showing you what to do with them , silly.


For our sixthform conference we got a lady who came in and talked about prostitution, who gave us a price list for prostitutes in town. And the teachers told us stories about times they've got drunk and thrown up in their sleep. And then in afternoon we build bridges. It was the weirdest three days of my school life.

----------


## Treacle

> I thought they were the best bits as well.
> 
> I think Demi should die - who cares if Leo does, we've known him all of 5 minutes. If Demi died it'd be proper Romeo and Juliet instead of some half-arsed "We don't have the guts to kill her as well," plus we'd see the Miller parents reaction.
> 
> Anyone else get the feeling that all the storylines these few weeks are just filler until everything kicks off with Den, at which point no one apart from the people involved will get a look in.


I think they only opted for this storyline as a closure to the whole Leo thing!

----------


## hannah-mj

> For our sixthform conference we got a lady who came in and talked about prostitution, who gave us a price list for prostitutes in town. And the teachers told us stories about times they've got drunk and thrown up in their sleep. And then in afternoon we build bridges. It was the weirdest three days of my school life.


lol sonds fun..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> For our sixthform conference we got a lady who came in and talked about prostitution, who gave us a price list for prostitutes in town. And the teachers told us stories about times they've got drunk and thrown up in their sleep. And then in afternoon we build bridges. It was the weirdest three days of my school life.


We never had anything like that back in my day  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

It should have been so much more powerful tonight but I can just take the "Lemi" runaway storyline or leave it.

It's not as bad as Mofie though!

----------


## CrazyLea

never have anything like that in my school

----------


## BlackKat

It was just plain odd. "Now we're not going to tell you not to drink at all, because I'm sure many of you do. Even though you're underage. But anyway, I've been drunk many times, Mr Smith's being drunk many times. Many times we've been drunk together. But that's another story."

The prostitute lady was just gross - talking about people injecting heroin into their groin, and people's arms going septic from injecting too much.   :Sick:  She also told us where all the prostitutes generally do business. It was crazy.

----------


## BlackKat

> It should have been so much more powerful tonight but I can just take the "Lemi" runaway storyline or leave it.
> 
> It's not as bad as Mofie!


It seemed to me like they were trying to hard to be powerful and gritty. "Oo, look it's a druggy squat. Aren't you all shocked?" Er...no.

----------


## Treacle

> It seemed to me like they were trying to hard to be powerful and gritty. "Oo, look it's a druggy squat. Aren't you all shocked?" Er...no.


I wish it was more real with the dialogue the thing that lets it down for me is all this "We can get a room" and "We can live a happy life" nonsense. Perrrlease these are two kids on the run with the police looking for them!

----------


## BlackKat

Also noticed tonight...two clogged sinks -- Something in the drains? ;) I love all these subtle hints.

----------


## hannah-mj

> Also noticed tonight...two clogged sinks -- Something in the drains? ;) I love all these subtle hints.


i noticed that too lol

----------


## Treacle

Yes it's all coming along nicely  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Why does Leo take the overdose anyway? It's called a pulse, dear, I'm sure even you know how to check one.

----------


## hannah-mj

> Why does Leo take the overdose anyway? It's called a pulse, dear, I'm sure even you know how to check one.


yeh lol i was thinking the same thing but i suppose its just one of those 'at the moment' things , he probably just doesnt think?  :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

> Why does Leo take the overdose anyway? It's called a pulse, dear, I'm sure even you know how to check one.


He probably doesn't check her over properly. The same reason Sam never found a pulse on Den when she grabbed his wrist after Zoe had knocked him onto the floor probably not thinking straight or looking properly and he probably thought the worst  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

> I wish it was more real with the dialogue the thing that lets it down for me is all this "We can get a room" and "We can live a happy life" nonsense. Perrrlease these are two kids on the run with the police looking for them!


thats what confused me the most tonight, that crazy girl going on a bout she said he said something, really weird that was! i wasnt shocked by the squat so i dont know what i was suppose to feel for them really. cause no offence but im finding it hard to feel sorry for demi and leo at the moment.

----------


## hayzie

> He probably doesn't check her over properly. The same reason Sam never found a pulse on Den when she grabbed his wrist after Zoe had knocked him onto the floor probably not thinking straight or looking properly and he probably thought the worst


that was what i thought when he found her. he just assumed she was dead without even checking her properly, silly boy! its a shame though for demi, i hope she will be ok after. 

oooh and the drains! wonder what could be coming up? *wink wink* it is coming together nicely i think, not too much in ya face but giving us hints im loving it!

----------


## Treacle

It's been giving us hints with the water blockages for ages  :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

i know yeah i cant wait now till it finnaly happens, its not long now!

----------


## hannah-mj

> i know yeah i cant wait now till it finnaly happens, its not long now!


what actually happens? (sorry if i sound thick lol) , i have an idea but not quite sure , thanx  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> what actually happens? (sorry if i sound thick lol) , i have an idea but not quite sure , thanx


I don't know yet I don't think we will find out the proper details until nearer the time  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> I don't know yet I don't think we will find out the proper details until nearer the time


ok thanx  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

well i cant say what happens cause this is in the general thread but if you check on the spoilers im sure you will find out what you want there  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> well i cant say what happens cause this is in the general thread but if you check on the spoilers im sure you will find out what you want there


thanx i'll have a look  :Smile:

----------


## Charmed

> that was what i thought when he found her. he just assumed she was dead without even checking her properly, silly boy!


I agree,it was stupid,but he was probably too shocked to think straight.

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree,it was stupid,but he was probably too shocked to think straight.


*I agree he was pretty stupid..but if he was holding her close he would have felt or heard her heart beat...stupid stupid dumb dumb !!!*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Last nights episode was very sad I think, especailly when Leo just missed Darren and Micky.

----------


## Kim

I thought it was sad too, especially the ending.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, I felt a knot in my throat, so heaven knows what I am going to be like tonight?

----------


## Kim

The shops have probably been running out of tissue supplies because it's going to be so sad.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh no, I better get down to Tesco asap!

----------


## Treacle

> well i cant say what happens cause this is in the general thread but if you check on the spoilers im sure you will find out what you want there


I only know what happens I don't know how it happens though  :Smile:  I don't think anybody does yet they're keeping this one under wraps.

----------


## Treacle

I think it'll be sad but I still don't like "Lemi"  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> Last nights episode was very sad I think, especailly when Leo just missed Darren and Micky.


yes i was like ''leo just look there!'' but it probably woudnt have mattered because demi would have already took the drugs  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> Last nights episode was very sad I think, especailly when Leo just missed Darren and Micky.


*This is what I call a missed exit for Leo , means that if the writers had let Leo see Darren and Micky  then the ending of the story line would have changed ...Poor Leo's meal consisted of dirty french fries.. what do u call them in UK  chips ????*

----------


## JustJodi

> I know, I felt a knot in my throat, so heaven knows what I am going to be like tonight?


*Yea its gonna be a sad one tonight for sure !!!!!*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep its chips here it means fries don't it and chips mean crisps!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I won't be able to cry!! I wish I could though!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

That's the first time i've ever seen Jane & Chrissie talk tonight!   :Ponder:  lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Tears!! Im actually crying!! I cried the bit as soon as Trisha said Noooooooooo and onwards... Oh Leo  :Heart:

----------


## hayzie

awww that was so sad!  :Crying:  but how leo just fell on the floor was a bit stupid! but still good episode! looking forward to next weeks episodes!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Now I have to but a brave face on and watch BB ending!!

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, my god, how naff was that?

When Leo had the stupid dream, or going towards the light, or whatever that was, I was just rolling my eyes.

The conversation between Trisha and Keith was done well I thought, but the rest...just crap.


The other storylines in the background were okay though -- liked Dennis' idea of he'd say to Den "so naff off and die,"   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I cried, not at Leo dying but at the respose his mum had to it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

You really hate Leo don't you lol

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

I cant believe he died , that was so sad

----------


## CrazyLea

the fact leo died had no effect on me but the way like demi, rosie and leos mum was made me feel for them. i thought tonights episode was going to be better than it actually was aswell

----------


## angelblue

I know what you me spicyspy the minute she noooooo i was crying and when he had a flash back of demi and alessha i was crying my eyes 

i thought that was really moving espisode not surprising Sarah phelps wrote this espisode brilliant   :Crying:

----------


## Jade

I thought Leo's mum was great!!!

Ian and Jane are trying for a baby!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I cried, not at Leo dying but at the respose his mum had to it


That was the most gripping bit.. I cried at that.. when I saw Leo dead I was like  :EEK!:  though..

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> That was the most gripping bit.. I cried at that.. when I saw Leo dead I was like  though..


I am glad I had a tissue to hand :Crying:  

I was shocked by the ending, so sad.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I am glad I had a tissue to hand 
> 
> I was shocked by the ending, so sad.


I thought I wouldn't cry and didn't have a tissue!! Tears just started pouring out of my eyes as soon as Trisha came on in break down!!

----------


## hayzie

trisha was great tonight, and demi and keef! but ray is just annoying! it was sad when he had the little flashback thingy! bless!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

The flashback.. that ruined the episode!! I thought this was reality!!

----------


## BlackKat

> You really hate Leo don't you lol


Yeah, but that's not why I thought it was bad. If it was Demi dying and having visions of Leo I'd have had the same response. It was done badly -- it was cheesy. There are good ways to have a death scene, and that wasn't one of them.

And that doctor..."14. What a waste." Seriously, watch out for the anvil.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I thought I wouldn't cry and didn't have a tissue!! Tears just started pouring out of my eyes as soon as Trisha came on in break down!!


Same here! My husband could not understand it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What's the anvil?? Sorry Im not good at finding the deep meaning of things lol

----------


## BlackKat

> What's the anvil?? Sorry Im not good at finding the deep meaning of things lol


Heavy or unsubtle writing. Where it's the equivalent of having anvil dropped on you -- bludgeoning you over the head with the deeper meaning, and the parallels and the tragedy because apparently the viewer isn't intelligent enough to get that 14 is too young to die, so we need dialogue shoved in to inform us of this fact.

----------


## Amz84

> Tears!! Im actually crying!! I cried the bit as soon as Trisha said Noooooooooo and onwards... Oh Leo


same here, my mom and nan were also crying.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It was so sad

----------


## Charmed

Omg!That was sadder than I thought!I'm still crying.  :Crying:  

It was really touching,especially when Trisha told Ray she was leaving him and taking Leo.

Just after the doctor said,"Fourteen,what a waste." the doorball rang,it was someone seling kitchens,I could've killed them!  :Angry:

----------


## Amz84

I bet!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I cried, not at Leo dying but at the respose his mum had to it


Yeah, that bit was really emotional.

----------


## xCharliex

OMG i balled my eyes out, not cried with just tears but cried with emotion, that was so so sad! I dont think ive cried that much since Tiffany died, that was awful, dead proud of the writers from that episode and of Demi, Leo, Leo's mum, Keith and Rosy. They acted fantastically, that was just so sad, i nearly had to switch over. Find it really hard to watch drug related deaths, its to close to home. But it was a fab ep

----------


## angelblue

I notice Sarah Phelps wrote that espisode and she is always good  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh, my god, how naff was that?
> 
> When Leo had the stupid dream, or going towards the light, or whatever that was, I was just rolling my eyes.
> 
> The conversation between Trisha and Keith was done well I thought, but the rest...just crap.
> 
> 
> The other storylines in the background were okay though -- liked Dennis' idea of he'd say to Den "so naff off and die,"


 
*All the phones ringing in Walford...i thought also  Keith and Trisha were pretty good... wanted to smash Rays face in ( gawd hes like a bull dog and won't let go )*
*Hmm little did Dennis know that his old man is buried right in the ground of his beloved Vic..*
*What did u guys think when Chrissie said SHE OWNED THE VIC now ????  *

----------


## hayzie

i was like  :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:  what?! lol! why did she tell dennis though?

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

iv never cryed so much! i started to cry when demi did and was calling for help and, well, i couldnt stop after that :Crying:  ! it was all just so sad! this was a fabulous episoide! i loved it, well apart from leo dieing and to me it didnt seem as if the doctor really cared. anyways i just no i will cry again at his funeral -if he has one that is i dont no i just guessed!- everyones acting was brilliant! they're all wonderful!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> i was like   what?! lol! why did she tell dennis though?


*Hayzie I hope Dennis asks to see all the paper work to prove Chrissie is the sole owner of the Vic...*
*Amanda is in deep dog doo doo  if this forgery is found out !!!!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> OMG i balled my eyes out, not cried with just tears but cried with emotion, that was so so sad! I dont think ive cried that much since Tiffany died, that was awful, dead proud of the writers from that episode and of Demi, Leo, Leo's mum, Keith and Rosy. They acted fantastically, that was just so sad, i nearly had to switch over. Find it really hard to watch drug related deaths, its to close to home. But it was a fab ep


*But didn't u wanna Beat the snot outta Ray ???  But it was a well acted episode  tonight ( especially the parents )*

----------


## xCharliex

> *But didn't u wanna Beat the snot outta Ray ???  But it was a well acted episode  tonight ( especially the parents )*


Yeah i know what you mean, but to me he looked to whacked out on drink, im wondering maybe we will see a different side to him if he appears in any more episodes

----------


## callummc

The writig was excellent tonight,it just shows us just how good the actors can be when thev'e got a decent script

----------


## Treacle

It was okay I suppose I really felt sorry for Leo's mum!

----------


## Johnny Allen

That was one of the most emotional episodes I have seen, great acting from all involved.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeap, I agree with you  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> It was okay I suppose I really felt sorry for Leo's mum!


*Yea every mothers night mare !!!! Being a mom myself I can only imagine what it is like to loose a child !!! But I agree with u Trisha did a bang up job and so did Keith and Rosie (we have seen what she can do so she kept it up )*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

That's why I cried, in reponse to Tricia's reaction to the news. It was so so sad.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah i know what you mean, but to me he looked to whacked out on drink, im wondering maybe we will see a different side to him if he appears in any more episodes


*We can hope.. but the EE writers have to give him something to work with before we can see another side of him..If he has a "soul" he will change.. cos his wife is gonna leave him  he just lost his son ( only child ?? )*
*So we will have to see *

----------


## Joanne

Must admit I wasn't really looking forward to this storyline as I'm not a fan of the Millers, but I thought the last 2 episodes were really powerful and emotional and, at times quite harrowing. I had tears in my eyes last night.

Only thing I would query - would Demi know what to do with heroin? You saw her getting tinfoil and a lighter - I wouldn't know how to do it "properly".

----------


## JustJodi

> Must admit I wasn't really looking forward to this storyline as I'm not a fan of the Millers, but I thought the last 2 episodes were really powerful and emotional and, at times quite harrowing. I had tears in my eyes last night.
> 
> Only thing I would query - would Demi know what to do with heroin? You saw her getting tinfoil and a lighter - I wouldn't know how to do it "properly".


*Maybe cos Papa Miller watched so many of those documentaries and she picked up on how to do it ? ??Or she saw how it was done on the estate ???*

----------


## Layne

I think last nights eppi was a very powerful one, i cried!
And well done to all the actor/tresses involved they all did superb!

----------


## feelingyellow

I liked tonight's episode, and actually thought Leo's little flashback was good, it was sweet, made me cry   :Crying:  
the only bit i did not like, was when the doctor gave up of him like he couldn't be bothered! i think leo still had every chance of living and what should have happened is, they started using the breathing thing and then the doctor says 'we gonna lose him, switch off the life machine' instead of whatever he said.

----------


## BlackKat

> the only bit i did not like, was when the doctor gave up of him like he couldn't be bothered! i think leo still had every chance of living and what should have happened is, they started using the breathing thing and then the doctor says 'we gonna lose him, switch off the life machine' instead of whatever he said.


The doctor can't care -- if the doctors have a personal involvement with every drugged up kids that comes through the doors they'd end up on drugs themselves. Leo was flatlined, he wasn't breathing on his own before that anyway, and they did their best to revive him.

----------


## hannah-mj

last nights eppi was great , i cried (slightly as my dad was with me so i didnt much lol) . the acting from everyone was great and very powerful , even my dad did find it a bit upsetting because leos mums reaction reminded hinm of someone , someone in my family xx

----------


## JustJodi

> The doctor can't care -- if the doctors have a personal involvement with every drugged up kids that comes through the doors they'd end up on drugs themselves. Leo was flatlined, he wasn't breathing on his own before that anyway, and they did their best to revive him.


*My daughter in law is an A&E nurse/sister  she says if some one can not be revived then it has to be mutal agreement to stop.. plus the brain was no longer recieving oxygen..Leo could have suffered irrepairable brain damage due to his brain being starved from oxygen.. so the doctor has to remain unattached or he will become as nuts as some of the parents in the waiting room,, If you are allowed to spend the day observing what goes on in A&E  you all would know there are some cases that can be saved and others that can not,, its just how life is,, unfair ...*

----------


## Jade

Lost of build up to things in this episode, enjoyed it

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i enjoyed that eppy to  :Thumbsup:  

That ring well nice   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I quite liked Naomi on a first impression basis -- seems relatively normal, and was quite naturally introduced.

Very glad we only heard about Ian's little adventure at the hospital - was not looking forward to that, but it was quite amusing.

----------


## Jade

> I quite liked Naomi on a first impression basis -- seems relatively normal, and was quite naturally introduced.
> 
> Very glad we only heard about Ian's little adventure at the hospital - was not looking forward to that, but it was quite amusing.


i was a bit worried about how much we were going to see, phew!

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah was a nice ring lol. good eppy too

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

How many rings has Sharon got now  :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

I hope they do something decent with this Naomi we shall soon see!

I didn't know she was coming in tonight I thought it was later on in the week. It's a new blank canvas so let's see what they do with her. She looks nice and bubbly so good first impressions so far but I haven't really seen enough of her to judge.

----------


## Charmed

Tonight I really felt sorry for Dot and Leo's Mum.

----------


## Treacle

Lovin' Dot as per usual  :Big Grin:  June Brown is the best actress in any soap by miles  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

And the Miller's joined the ranks of the other EastEnder families with the declaration "She's a Miller." *sigh*   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> And the Miller's joined the ranks of the other EastEnder families with the declaration "She's a Miller." *sigh*


Yeah, and Ian to Lucy last week  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Lovin' Dot as per usual  June Brown is the best actress in any soap by miles


Lol yeah but her face when she drives  :EEK!:  is quite funny lol. How on earth did she crash by looking at Jim and Naomi?!  :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> And the Miller's joined the ranks of the other EastEnder families with the declaration "She's a Miller." *sigh*


It's verging on ridiculous but it's a tradition they have.

----------


## Treacle

> Lol yeah but her face when she drives  is quite funny lol. How on earth did she crash by looking at Jim and Naomi?!


She drove into the tree  :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> And the Miller's joined the ranks of the other EastEnder families with the declaration "She's a Miller." *sigh*


I know!

dot was great! And Naomi seems nice!
Dennis was good, he kept pushing chrissie!
I think Chrissie was great tonight, she really is starting to ose it isn't she (well again!) i love her, tracy-ann is great!

Chrissise and Dot were the best tonight!

----------


## BlackKat

Naomi's got a profile on the site -- they've got her family up there, wonder if they're going to feature or if they just felt like being creative.

----------


## parkerman

They have a great NHS down Walford way. Ian decides on Friday he wants his vasectomy reversed and he has an appointment on Monday. Wish we could get that sort of service here!

----------


## hazey

ah poor Dot and it looked like she was going to pass. enjoyed tonights episode.

----------


## chance

didnt watch again,im going to have to try to get back in to it again

----------


## JustJodi

> How many rings has Sharon got now


one real diamond
one fake diamond
and a wedding band yet to come..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

> didnt watch again,im going to have to try to get back in to it again


Of all the times not to watch you have to pick the time when the dreadful Mofie are off-screen  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I love her description:

Naomi's a committed nurse, but outside working hours, Florence Nightingale she ain't! She has a wild streak and she isn't afraid to tell it how it is.

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought it was a good episode tonight...Pauline is good for something isn't she..I thought it was so sweet seeing Trisha with her grand baby ..*
*Ian is a mess isn't he LOL Oh dot Dot Dot..u once again jumped the gun presuming Jim was messin around with a young thing behind her back.. that woman !!!! gotta luv her...*
*Chrissie is now offically getting on my nerves !!!!!!!!!!*
*I feel bad now for the Millers..I just knew that some one or something was going to go wrong.. yup the social services   Ok its good they are checking things out but gee whiz !!!*

----------


## Treacle

> *I thought it was a good episode tonight...Pauline is good for something isn't she..I thought it was so sweet seeing Trisha with her grand baby ..*
> *Ian is a mess isn't he LOL Oh dot Dot Dot..u once again jumped the gun presuming Jim was messin around with a young thing behind her back.. that woman !!!! gotta luv her...*
> *Chrissie is now offically getting on my nerves !!!!!!!!!!*
> *I feel bad now for the Millers..I just knew that some one or something was going to go wrong.. yup the social services  Ok its good they are checking things out but gee whiz !!!*


I agree about Chrissie but I still like her presence she has so much energy  :Smile:

----------


## chance

ive never liked chrissie shes always grated on me

----------


## Treacle

> ive never liked chrissie shes always grated on me


Awww she's a legend  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> ive never liked chrissie shes always grated on me


*Chance  good seeing u posting again ..hormones still kicking ya ???? Like I said before I loved Chrissie when she first came on the show.. but as of late shes getting on my nerves...mind u TAO is a good actress but the character .............sighhhhhh*

----------


## hannah-mj

tonights eppi was good , dont really has much else to say lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Naomi has been introduced in a subtle manner as well so I have a feeling she could turn out to be a really good character.

----------


## JustJodi

> Naomi has been introduced in a subtle manner as well so I have a feeling she could turn out to be a really good character.


*We need a new person in town..Naomi may fit the bill*

----------


## Treacle

> *We need a new person in town..Naomi may fit the bill*


I hope she does  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope she does


*WQ  u are up late ..  but so am I... got a nasty case of insomina  *

----------


## Treacle

> *WQ u are up late .. but so am I... got a nasty case of insomina *


You're in America aren't you so it's not late over there? 

Anyways I'm always up late at the moment due to my pregnancy it's very uncomfortable this time more so than ever so I can't really lie down without having to get up again due to the uncomfortableness.

----------


## JustJodi

> You're in America aren't you so it's not late over there? 
> 
> Anyways I'm always up late at the moment due to my pregnancy it's very uncomfortable this time more so than ever so I can't really lie down without having to get up again due to the uncomfortableness.


*oh my gosh I am an AMERICAN LIVING IN HOLLAND ( across the pond from u folks )* 
*I remember when I was pregnant, I couldn't get comfortable no matter how hard I tried ..So I can really understand ..if u are up for a chat I'll be happy to meet ya in the chat room *

----------


## Treacle

> *oh my gosh I am an AMERICAN LIVING IN HOLLAND ( across the pond from u folks )* 
> *I remember when I was pregnant, I couldn't get comfortable no matter how hard I tried ..So I can really understand ..if u are up for a chat I'll be happy to meet ya in the chat room *


I don't really go in the chatroom but I'm on the board and I banter a lot in the Hello! thread in introductions  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't really go in the chatroom but I'm on the board and I banter a lot in the Hello! thread in introductions


*Where ??? lemme look *

----------


## Treacle

> *Where ??? lemme look *


It's in introductions it's called Hello! It's like a banter thread for people to say hello etc and to check how everybody is and to have random mini conversations. It's a popular home for many forumers and familiar territory.

----------


## Treacle

Noticed Ian on his mobile phone in the hospital infront of a sign that said "No mobile phones allowed"  :Big Grin: 

And eurgh @ Jane saying "Did you think of me?" when she was asking about Ian doing the "deed" so he could provide a sperm sample  :Sick:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh my god!! Sam Mitchell!! How dare she does that!! Oscar preformance it certinaly is, she's going down!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Eeeeeeeh! Sneaky Chrissie!  :Big Grin:  *tut! tut!*  :Nono:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Noticed Ian on his mobile phone in the hospital infront of a sign that said "No mobile phones allowed" 
> 
> And eurgh @ Jane saying "Did you think of me?" when she was asking about Ian doing the "deed" so he could provide a sperm sample


Lol was it now!!
Yeah I was like  :EEK!:  Wrong question Jane!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Eeeeeeeh! Sneaky Chrissie!  *tut tut*


lol yeah tut tut  :Stick Out Tongue:  Did you see her eyes!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol yeah tut tut  Did you see her eyes!!


LOL yeah!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Rach33

Chrissie is fabbie and Sharon is going loopie 
The last look Chrissie had was brilliant she really is thinking on her feet now I would try and feel sorry for Sam but it's a waste of energy so I won't she's had it coming

----------


## Rach33

> lol yeah tut tut  Did you see her eyes!!


I know it was slightly creepy

----------


## angelblue

I thought eppy was really good love the scene at the end with chrissie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I would try and feel sorry for Sam but it's a waste of energy so I won't she's had it coming


Yep I agree there!!

----------


## BlackKat

EastEnders -- keeping social services in business since 1985.

How many characters is it that have been in care homes or had abusive families? Sometimes it's okay and adds the necessary background to a character, but I don't see that it adds anything or tells us anything new about Keith - it just seemed shoved in there.


Hee, I have so much love for Chrissie - who cares about Sam?   :Stick Out Tongue:  Sharon managed for one episode yesterday not to annoy me - knew it was too good to be true.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Im suprised EE didn't show Leo's funeral  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bryan

> EastEnders -- keeping social services in business since 1985.
> 
> How many characters is it that have been in care homes or had abusive families? Sometimes it's okay and adds the necessary background to a character, but I don't see that it adds anything or tells us anything new about Keith - it just seemed shoved in there.
> 
> 
> Hee, I have so much love for Chrissie - who cares about Sam?   Sharon managed for one episode yesterday not to annoy me - knew it was too good to be true.


i think all that rot with keith was a waste of time, and coulda been used for loe's funeral

----------


## BlackKat

> Im suprised EE didn't show Leo's funeral


I was glad they didn't. Yep, I hate Leo that much, I didn't even want to see his poxy funeral.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Great episode by EE nearly as good as chrissies oscar performance at the end. Sharon though is far to tanned and her hair extensions are not good they are Far too Long.

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the scenes between Keith and Darren - I don't know why, but I always like their scenes. Liked the scene at the beginning as well with Darren looking after Aleesha.

----------


## Treacle

Loved tonights episode.

Things are really hotting up, I think Naomi is a good addition  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

> I was glad they didn't. Yep, I hate Leo that much, I didn't even want to see his poxy funeral.



Agreed it would have been a waste of valuable screen time

----------


## Bryan

> Loved tonights episode.
> 
> Things are really hotting up, I think Naomi is a good addition


shes a lot like Yasmin Green from FA

----------


## BlackKat

> Loved tonights episode.
> 
> Things are really hotting up, I think Naomi is a good addition



I agree, I like Naomi as well. Also like the way that she's not in it all the time even though she's new. Even though I like Jake and Danny, that was a problem with their introduction -- looks like they've learnt from that which is good.

----------


## Katy

Chrissies comment to the police saying Dot would give an honest account of Den. I found that very funny.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

> Chrissies comment to the police saying Dot would give an honest account of Den. I found that very funny.


yeh Dot helped Chrissie without realising it!!

I love Chrissie and all, but does any one esle find it slightly confusing i mean, she didn't tell dennis about his so called 'night of return', sam then told denni she wasn't the last to see him, garry and minty told dennis about chrissie and sam seeing him on his last night, Chrissie then admits it, then when sharon is bugging her to tell her things she comes out and says it was sam?

Great eppi though loved it! Stacey and Kat were good to!And yeh i like Naomi!

----------


## Katy

i agree it is confusing. I just watch it now. Staceys face was great she looked so happy when they said she could go to the party.

----------


## chance

> Im suprised EE didn't show Leo's funeral


thanks heavens,he wasnt a big enough character or in it long enough for them to do it i dont think

----------


## Jade

I maybe imagening things but I detect a bond forming with Stacy and Kat, its quite sweet!

----------


## [email protected]

> Staceys face was great she looked so happy when they said she could go to the party.


yer i think kat might get a soft spot for stacey, i hope they become close cos after all they are so much alike arnt they lol well i think they are

Was bit dissapointed they dint show leos funeral but still cool eppy

----------


## Katy

there are really alike. I cant wait for stacey to be reunited with Ruby. That will complete the character.

----------


## chance

> I maybe imagening things but I detect a bond forming with Stacy and Kat, its quite sweet!


better then the usual fight  fight fight in ee

----------


## CrazyLea

stacey was cool tonight. id thought they'd show leos funeral. but aw well. chrissie was good. so it was a pretty alright eppy

----------


## Jade

> better then the usual fight fight fight in ee


Yea Sharon was at it again tonight, she's wearing a bit thin on me at the moment

----------


## JustJodi

> Eeeeeeeh! Sneaky Chrissie!  *tut! tut!*


*But did u catch the expression on Dennis face ?? total disbelief*

----------


## BlackKat

Congrats on turning blue justjodi   :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Congrats on turning blue justjodi


Oh I hadn't noticed!

Congratulations justjodi  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> better then the usual fight fight fight in ee


Fighting is good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hannah-mj

good eppi last night. aww i think stacey looked dead cute lol when kat told her she could go to the party  :Big Grin:  i cant wait til ruby gets back , hopefully there will be more of satcey  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

God sam very nervous  :Smile:  hehe

----------


## true.moon

lol
dennis' face with that stripper!!
 :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

todays episode was brillaint, well wrfitten, superb

what a cliffhnager

good police interview with sam, funny with the old women vchatting about sex etc..., funny with dennis and the stripper, a nice shock to see alfie turn up! jonny punching ian! dennis announcement! it was just superb!

----------


## true.moon

i didnt see it
i did see the bit with the stripper though 
 :Lol:

----------


## hannah-mj

tonights eppi was fab! really good , Dennis looks very good  :Big Grin:  , really really good tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

what was the end

----------


## baileya

I loved the bit in the vic with the male stripper and dennis lol

----------


## CrazyLea

aww how sweet and FIT was dennis tonight  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wub:  it was funny with the stripper.
the sam stuff was pretty good too. i though tonights eppy was well good   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im watching it again at 10, I didn't really watch it properly, too busy talking to someone on msn, lol.

----------


## true.moon

at 10?
what channel?

----------


## Treacle

Fab episode tonight.

Lovin' the sarky comments!!!

Big Mo to Pauline: "You haven't cracked a smile since I moved here"  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> at 10?
> what channel?


BBC3

----------


## Treacle

Alfie came back though :mad;

I would like to think him deciding to choose neither of the sisters will be the end of this ridiculous storyline but no doubt there's more to come!
Still he didn't turn up until the end of the eppy and he didn't have much to say and he didn't have any scenes with Little Mo so he wasn't going to ruin the episode for me  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> Alfie came back though :mad;
> 
> I would like to think him deciding to choose neither of the sisters will be the end of this ridiculous storyline but no doubt there's more to come!
> Still he didn't turn up until the end of the eppy and he didn't have much to say and he didn't have any scenes with Little Mo so he wasn't going to ruin the episode for me


*WAs it just me or has Dennis started to open up alot to Jim ??? what happened to our fit BAD boy ??? Has he gone "soft" ??? * 

*I still do not know why Sam had to be questioned at police station, I really wanted to smack Chrissie..acting all pitiful and at the same time looking guilty as hell,,and Shmoozing up to Sharon.. * 

*A question: Did any one see how Kat was watching this whole fiasco ??* 

*I loved every thing thatt went on in the hen party,, and looks like the  stripper should have gone to the girls instead of the boys...Hmmm I wonder how come Sonia wasn't invited ???  Figured she would be invited..since she is a Fowler by marriage , oh well*
*All in all  I thought the whole episode was good.*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im watching it on BBC3, just noticed Sharon's wearing that tarty skirt again!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

i thought it suited her lol

----------


## JustJodi

> i thought it suited her lol


At the risk of making BB upset,, I will agree with Birks,, the skirt did not suit her,, it would have looked better on Stacey.. she needs to dress her own age shes not in her teens any more or early 20's..I have seen her dress alot better..but again this is EE  what can I say :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

> *WAs it just me or has Dennis started to open up alot to Jim ??? what happened to our fit BAD boy ??? Has he gone "soft" ??? * 
> 
> *I still do not know why Sam had to be questioned at police station, I really wanted to smack Chrissie..acting all pitiful and at the same time looking guilty as hell,,and Shmoozing up to Sharon.. * 
> 
> *A question: Did any one see how Kat was watching this whole fiasco ??* 
> 
> *I loved every thing thatt went on in the hen party,, and looks like the stripper should have gone to the girls instead of the boys...Hmmm I wonder how come Sonia wasn't invited ???  Figured she would be invited..since she is a Fowler by marriage , oh well*
> *All in all I thought the whole episode was good.*


They probably have turned Dennis soft  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

Sharon is dressing like a tart a lot recently!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> Sharon is dressing like a tart a lot recently!


*shes a pretty woman, she doesn't need all the tarting up,, she can afford to loose some of those hair extensions,, u can see the set hair dresser messing with those fake locks( in that link I sent u )*

----------


## Treacle

> *shes a pretty woman, she doesn't need all the tarting up,, she can afford to loose some of those hair extensions,, u can see the set hair dresser messing with those fake locks( in that link I sent u )*


Her hair is awful!

----------


## Alisha

Her hair is getting OTT. I liked it all up on Mondayâs episode though. It does seem to take a life of its own though. The make up artists should also do something about that tan! I canât keep up with its every changing tone.

As for her clothes, I don't see nothing wrong with it. I suppose I'm in the minority when I say she suits the skirt. So what if she is in her thirties? You don't have to be a teenager to wear them. Plenty of woman in middle age woman do. I think she gets away with them because she has great legs. Come winter and she'll have her trousers back on anyway.

As for the episode, I really liked it. Dennis is a police hat -yum! I thought the scene with the stripper was so funny.

Dennis has turned soft lately but thatâs the power of love I suppose.  :Wub:  However I thought it was great that he was a bit moody tonight and blanked out Johnny. I hope they have a feud. At least ee kept some continuity there and not let them get friendly. That would have been ridiculous. However having said that, a lot of things were inconsistent âlike Sam and Kat being at the hen night. Why are they there when nether have a great relationship with Sharon? Sam was responsible for burning down Sharonâs club, losing her insurance and almost killing her sister in the process and Kat offered Sharon a stand up fight in the street a few weeks ago! These stupid things are ruining ee imo. No consistency whatâs so ever! 

Sam in the police station was good. She totally made herself look guilty. I liked the stares between Kat and Chrissie too. I felt sorry for Sharon when she was harping on about what a great mate Chrissie was. I can see the fall out already. I hope ee have the ultimate smack down between the pair. That would be fun to watch and should make for some interesting TV.

----------


## Treacle

> Her hair is getting OTT. I liked it all up on Mondayâs episode though. It does seem to take a life of its own though. The make up artists should also do something about that tan! I canât keep up with its every changing tone.
> 
> As for her clothes, I don't see nothing wrong with it. I suppose I'm in the minority when I say she suits the skirt. So what if she is in her thirties? You don't have to be a teenager to wear them. Plenty of woman in middle age woman do. I think she gets away with them because she has great legs. Come winter and she'll have her trousers back on anyway.
> 
> As for the episode, I really liked it. Dennis is a police hat -yum! I thought the scene with the stripper was so funny.
> 
> Dennis has turned soft lately but thatâs the power of love I suppose.  However I thought it was great that he was a bit moody tonight and blanked out Johnny. I hope they have a feud. At least ee kept some continuity there and not let them get friendly. That would have been ridiculous. However having said that, a lot of things were inconsistent âlike Sam and Kat being at the hen night. Why are they there when nether have a great relationship with Sharon? Sam was responsible for burning down Sharonâs club, losing her insurance and almost killing her sister in the process and Kat offered Sharon a stand up fight in the street a few weeks ago! These stupid things are ruining ee imo. No consistency whatâs so ever! 
> 
> Sam in the police station was good. She totally made herself look guilty. I liked the stares between Kat and Chrissie too. I felt sorry for Sharon when she was harping on about what a great mate Chrissie was. I can see the fall out already. I hope ee have the ultimate smack down between the pair. That would be fun to watch and should make for some interesting TV.


Kat probably went to the hen night because she loves a good party and in the end she realised Sharon wasn't quite so guilty over the Dennis stuff once she knew the truth about Dennis leaving Zoe.
As for Sam though there's really bad blood between her and Sharon so I did wonder why she turned up but it's not been referred to for ages. I doubt they were trying to make up the numbers this time because they had enough people to use so I just think it was a plot device to bring Chrissie, Sam and Sharon together at the end  :Smile: 
Continuity isn't their strongest point at the moment either.

As for Sharon I don't have a problem with the short skirts although she could be percieved as being a tart but it's that orange tan it's getting really bad and the hair extensions just aren't complimenting it!

----------


## JustJodi

*The tan and all that horrible OTT hair is making her look like a barbie doll too artifical... she looked fine before she took off to the states ... this is just MHO.. *

----------


## Flozza

KIm Medcalf's acting was really good lastnight, she acted like a child in the police station:"Yepp" but it was really really really good well done ee hopefully the ratings will go up. i can't wait for tonight hehehe a big fight yayay

----------


## JustJodi

> KIm Medcalf's acting was really good lastnight, she acted like a child in the police station:"Yepp" but it was really really really good well done ee hopefully the ratings will go up. i can't wait for tonight hehehe a big fight yayay


she was quite "child like" but boy mention her brothers,, eyebrows rode up,,, Andy Hunter.. eye brows hit her hairline,, whoo,, that cop was good,, he really had her squirming,, ohhh yessssssss CAT FIGHT !!!!! Chrissie is gonna reallllllllly get it .. now that Sam knows that Den was supposed to have SIGNED OVER the Vic to her, whooo yessssss bring it on  :Cheer:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flozza

i no i'm really excited yay

----------


## kckinsmcg

> He loves her he want her to be happy


It doesn't mean he has to turn into a doormat to please her.  In a relationship there needs to be compromise, but not from one side only, all the time.  Remember he is the big-time hard man, killer, yet he crumbles everytime Sharon makes a decision.  Love is love, but if you love someone you also wouldn't want them to lose all back bone and just become your lap dog.  Where's the fire and passion with a shih-tzu for a husband?  I hope soon he says no about something, anything, stands his ground and Sharon gives in because of her love for him.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *shes a pretty woman, she doesn't need all the tarting up,, she can afford to loose some of those hair extensions,, u can see the set hair dresser messing with those fake locks( in that link I sent u )*


You're right.  I think Sharon is one of the prettiest women on TV, but she is getting very pudgy lately.  Has anyone else noticed that?

----------


## kckinsmcg

As for her clothes, I don't see nothing wrong with it. I suppose I'm in the minority when I say she suits the skirt. So what if she is in her thirties? You don't have to be a teenager to wear them. Plenty of woman in middle age woman do. I think she gets away with them because she has great legs. Come winter and she'll have her trousers back on anyway.

I agree with that, Alisha.  It is nice to see that she has legs.  All she ever wears are those horrible trousers and blazers, a look that went out in the early '90s.  Yes it is classic, but not every day, especially since she does not work in an office or anything.  Shouldn't a club owner or a barmaid dress a little more hip?  She doesn't need to go the whole belly shirts and low riser road, but something bright and younger looking.  She was in serious danger of becoming a dowdy old woman before her time.

----------


## JustJodi

> You're right. I think Sharon is one of the prettiest women on TV, but she is getting very pudgy lately. Has anyone else noticed that?


 
*maybe that is why i think she shouldnt wear that jeans type skirt,, it makes her look HEAVY ???*

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *maybe that is why i think she shouldnt wear that jeans type skirt,, it makes her look HEAVY ???*


I haven't seen the episode yet with that particular skirt, I'm a month behind.  I just know from the recent ones I have watched here that she always seems to dress in boxy black suits.  Since she came back from the states she looks a little brighter, but definitely a lot heavier.  They may be trying to make her look happy through her clothes!  After all in real life, she would be a little too matronly for someone as fine as Dennis.  Maybe they are trying to close the gap so to speak!  :Smile:

----------


## Sooz15

I noticed something about last nights episode.

When Chrissie went round to Sams at the beginning she was on the phone and she had a bottle of nail varnish in her had. She got up to answer the door and she had *slippers on*.

When she had been talking to Chrissie about the police she looked down at her feet and said "and I've smudged me nail varnish." SHE HAD SLIPPERS ON!!

 :Ponder:

----------


## Alisha

> *maybe that is why i think she shouldnt wear that jeans type skirt,, it makes her look HEAVY ???*


see thats where I differ.

i thought she looked more heavy in that blazer. Sharon is broard from the top and wearing a boxy type blazer only made her look more widder.

Where as a skirt isn't too bad because its Sharon's bottom half that is more slim. IF she was wearing low cup bellytops and the skirt then I would agree but a skirt isn't too bad on her. The only objection I have with the denim skirt is that its a little too short. Mabe an inch longer would be perfect.

Sharons dress sense now or what it was last year -I know which one I prefer.

----------


## Flozza

> I noticed something about last nights episode.
> 
> When Chrissie went round to Sams at the beginning she was on the phone and she had a bottle of nail varnish in her had. She got up to answer the door and she had *slippers on*.
> 
> When she had been talking to Chrissie about the police she looked down at her feet and said "and I've smudged me nail varnish." SHE HAD SLIPPERS ON!!


i thought she was painting her fingernails but i may be wrong, but she was also on the phone so she was jugglin alot of things good old sam hehe

----------


## Sooz15

Yeah it might have been her fingers, funny though.

----------


## JustJodi

> i thought she was painting her fingernails but i may be wrong, but she was also on the phone so she was jugglin alot of things good old sam hehe


*Ahhhhh Sam is multi tasking *

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lmao!!! That fight was jokes!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

tonights eppy was good i liked it. loving the fight with chrissie and sam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## angelblue

I thought that eppy was good i liked the fight sam is playing right into chrissie hands?

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Sam/Chrissie stuff was good, the rest was ok I suppose, nothing special though.

----------


## angelblue

I nearly cringed when i saw the molfie storyline crop up it look it was going to be all about them    :EEK!:

----------


## baileya

good eppie tonight apart from little mo! she has gone dreadful now. Loved sam in the vic.

----------


## Treacle

As soon as I saw Mofie I knew it was going to be a nightmare  :Smile: 

Great fight!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

tonight was good , not too pleased about 'having' to watch the molfie but oh well ... i'll get over it  :Big Grin:  the rest was fine .... :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

> good eppie tonight apart from little mo! she has gone dreadful now. Loved sam in the vic.


i disagree. i love little mo even if her storyline with alfie is becoming boring.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> As soon as I say Mofie I knew it was going to be a nightmare 
> 
> Great fight!


Agree 100%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sam reminded me of Zoe in tonight's episode!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> As soon as I say Mofie I knew it was going to be a nightmare 
> 
> Great fight!


*Alfie has NO BACK BONE,, Sam didn't get a solid punch in,, whats with the hair pulling LOL I thought at least some one would have a split bloody lip and a black eye,, guess not  * 
*Kat looked cute this evening,, she didn't dress like a hooker .*
*Ahhhhhh Paulines Salsa buddy is back , sooooooo this new guy Joe seems to be smitten with Pauline *

----------


## angelblue

I am actually loving chrissie at the moment but i am actually feeling very sorry for sam at the say time she is cracking up big time 

I am also really feeling sorry for sharon and dennis at the moment because they think chrissie is a true friend well sharon thinks so any way i am just waiting for the truth comes  what will this mean for all 3 in the end 

 :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> i disagree. i love little mo even if her storyline with alfie is becoming boring.


She's always involved in Mofie she hasn't got anything else going on so for the time being she's unbearable  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I love the way they introduced "Joe Macer" it was another subtle entrance!

I loved the scenario at the Brannings with Dot buying Naomi the night gown  :Lol: 

Mofie was as bad as ever, they always have those meetings in the park  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Angry:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I love the way they introduced "Joe Macer" it was another subtle entrance!


Yeah, I agree!! His face when he saw Big Mo!!  :Rotfl:  Now is there anyone else left to come  :Ponder:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> She's always involved in Mofie she hasn't got anything else going on so for the time being she's unbearable


She sure is unbearable  :Rotfl:

----------


## Flozza

i feel really sorry for sam, i can't wait until peggy comes back hehe

----------


## Layne

Don't you think people will be suspicous that chrissie and sam fighted for no reason and then chrissie took her outside?!?!?

i mean one minute they hate each other the next there best friends and now there fighting???

Another thing Sam was going on about how chrissie couldn't afford to pay sam, why didn't chrissie just tell sam that she didn't own the Vic then, maybe she could say it was a late transaction???

----------


## parkerman

Sam should know Chrissie doesn't own the Vic. The story that she has been telling is that Den handed it over to her the night he came back, but Sam knows he didn't come back that night....If only Sam wasn't so thick, eh?

----------


## Layne

> Sam should know Chrissie doesn't own the Vic. The story that she has been telling is that Den handed it over to her the night he came back, but Sam knows he didn't come back that night....If only Sam wasn't so thick, eh?


oh yeh!!! There is a point!

----------


## Treacle

> Don't you think people will be suspicous that chrissie and sam fighted for no reason and then chrissie took her outside?!?!?
> 
> i mean one minute they hate each other the next there best friends and now there fighting???
> 
> Another thing Sam was going on about how chrissie couldn't afford to pay sam, why didn't chrissie just tell sam that she didn't own the Vic then, maybe she could say it was a late transaction???


Sam would just think Chrissie has owned the full pub since Den's death  :Smile: 

If Chrissie tells her otherwise, why should Sam trust her word?

----------


## Treacle

Chrissie was playing with fire last night, Sam could easily have told the full pub the truth about Chrissie being a murderer.

----------


## Jojo

I was a little bit disappointed with the "fight" though - there wasn't even a slap or anything - just the hair pulling really...

----------


## Layne

> Chrissie was playing with fire last night, Sam could easily have told the full pub the truth about Chrissie being a murderer.



Yeh but i think sam believes Chrissie when she says that if she is going down Sam is going with her??

But it was a bit risky!

----------


## Jojo

> Chrissie was playing with fire last night, Sam could easily have told the full pub the truth about Chrissie being a murderer.


I think Sam realised that no-one would believe her though, cause the way everyone was looking at her and the amount that she had had to drink, I don't think many would have believed it...

----------


## Treacle

> I was a little bit disappointed with the "fight" though - there wasn't even a slap or anything - just the hair pulling really...


Sam was like a little pitbull. I don't think it was meant to be a fight as such I think it was just meant to be Sam going mental with Chrissie which they handled quite well I thought.

----------


## Treacle

> I think Sam realised that no-one would believe her though, cause the way everyone was looking at her and the amount that she had had to drink, I don't think many would have believed it...


At the moment Den is nowhere to be seen so I think Sharon would have given it a second thought  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Yeh but i think sam believes Chrissie when she says that if she is going down Sam is going with her??
> 
> But it was a bit risky!


If Sam goes down, she won't go down for as long as Chrissie. 

If I was Sam I would feel it would be worth going down for a few years to see Chrissie locked up on a life sentence!

----------


## JustJodi

> If Sam goes down, she won't go down for as long as Chrissie. 
> 
> If I was Sam I would feel it would be worth going down for a few years to see Chrissie locked up on a life sentence!


Sam would not go down for long any way.. 6 months to a year,.,, personally I would love to see Chrissie dragged off in hand cuffs.. shes mean !!!

----------


## hayzie

just watching the omnibus, as i always do lol! and did anyone else notice when sharon found out that chrissie owns all the vic, when she went to hug her, it looked like she was going to kill her first then she hugged her and i was like what?! lol anyways...

----------


## JustJodi

> just watching the omnibus, as i always do lol! and did anyone else notice when sharon found out that chrissie owns all the vic, when she went to hug her, it looked like she was going to kill her first then she hugged her and i was like what?! lol anyways...


*I figure Sharon will get Chrisse eventually, and wonder why she had wasted all her time singing praises what a great buddy Chrissie was *

----------


## hayzie

:Lol:  thats true, shes always saying what a great mate she is, yeah right!

----------


## JustJodi

> thats true, shes always saying what a great mate she is, yeah right!


 
*would be a bad thing to happen to Chrissie to ask to see the signed deed.. and then swipe it from her and take it to a professional hand writing anaylis   if any one is REALLY loosing it it isnt Sam its Chrissie.. she is gonna come apart in seams soon  *

----------


## parkerman

> Sam would not go down for long any way.. 6 months to a year,.,, personally I would love to see Chrissie dragged off in hand cuffs.. shes mean !!!


Accessory before and after the murder; conspiracy to murder; assault. A lot more than 6 months to a year I think.

----------


## hayzie

just re-watched fridays episode, the fight between sam and chrissie was so good! lol! and when chrissie pushed sam out of the vic and held her arms out like, 'what come on then, lets fight!' lol i was like wooo! i thought that was really good and the whole hair pulling thing was great, chrissie was like 'aaaaaaaah get off!' jumping up and down. how dare she pull those beautiful curls!

----------


## JustJodi

> Accessory before and after the murder; conspiracy to murder; assault. A lot more than 6 months to a year I think.


*there is alot more to this... if she cooperates with the law and spills the beans( she better be a grass  to save her  ), and she has no priors  she will get a reduced sentence ( but that is in the states .. so I do not know how it works in the UK )*

----------


## parkerman

It doesn't work quite the same in the UK. We don't do deals in the way you do in the States. However, it is true that the court would tend to be more lenient on someone who had turned "Queen's Evidence" as it is called.

----------


## JustJodi

> It doesn't work quite the same in the UK. We don't do deals in the way you do in the States. However, it is true that the court would tend to be more lenient on someone who had turned "Queen's Evidence" as it is called.


*Same rules apply in the states,, so I presume we are about the same in that instance.. however Soap opera law is quite different LOL..they do not have Judge John Deed *

----------


## baileya

good episode tonight especially the bits with rosie and dot!

----------


## JustJodi

> good episode tonight especially the bits with rosie and dot!


 
*Yea that was good, the part with Rosie and Dot,, Demi will come around, she is a bit "shell shocked".. She didn't want much to do with the baby did she* 
*I really think that Chrissie is going to be sorry she said "thats our little secret" ...Sam has had enough of Chrissie manipulating her,, its only a matter of time..and boy is Sharon going to be sorry that she thought Chrissie was HER BEST MATE !!!!!!!!*

----------


## xXxJessxXx

yeah, god what will sharon say when she finds out. lol not onnly is her dad dead but her 'new best friend' murdered him, then burried him under their home and kept quiet about it all lying to her face. lol she's not gonna be happy.

it was great scenes between Rosie and Dot tonight. i felt so sorry for her. she obviously understands what Demi's going though like she told keith Demi was bottling it up but thats exactly what she'd been doing. 

I felt sorry for Demi as well, she must be devestated, i dont think she'll be ok for a while, a long time infact, the way she pulled away from rosie was sad after the conversation she'd had wiht dot baout it and how Demi was always the well behaved of rosie's four children and how she was her 'little angel' now she doesnt even want to know.

----------


## JustJodi

*Demi is going thru the stages of grief.. right now she is in deep denial.. she has to come to acceptance before she can recover from all of this,, or she will go MENTAL.. if any one is to be pitied it is Aleesha,, Demi is going to distance herself from the baby.. thats how i see it .. people deal with grief differently here is a good description of how some people handle grief (sorry if it is long but it is interesting)*



The five stages of grief are: 



1-Denial-"this can't be happening to me", looking for the former spouse in familia places, or if it is death, setting the table for the person or acting as if they are still in living there. No crying. Not accepting or even acknowledging the loss. 



2-Anger-"why me?", feelings of wanting to fight back or get even with spouse of divorce, for death, anger at the deceased, blaming them for leaving. 



3-Bargaining-bargaining often takes place before the loss. Attempting to make deals with the spouse who is leaving, or attempting to make deals with God to stop or change the loss. Begging, wishing, praying for them to come back. 



4-Depression-overwhelming feelings of hopelessness, frustration, bitterness, self pity, mourning loss of person as well as the hopes, dreams and plans for the future. Feeling lack of control, feeling numb. Perhaps feeling suicidal. 

5-Acceptance-there is a difference between resignation and acceptance. You have to accept the loss, not just try to bear it quietly. Realization that it takes two to make or break a marriage. Realization that the person is gone (in death) that it is not their fault, they didn't leave you on purpose. (even in cases of suicide, often the deceased person, was not in their right frame of mind) Finding the good that can come out of the pain of loss, finding comfort and healing. Our goals turn toward personal growth. Stay with fond memories of person.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Out of those i think she'll be feeling depression and Denial. although i dont think her denial will be that strong as i think she knows he's dead and she wont continue as though nothing has happend, i dont think she'll continue to think he is stilla live. she will just bottle it  up and not shar her emotions, just sit in silence and day dream, she'll just be in deep shock and she will blame her self and others around her.

----------


## feelingyellow

it was a great episode last night, loved the rosie and dot scenes, now we know a bit about rosie's past and a bit about keith's. i liked how demi was silent, even with her own daughter. i think she will probably go through the five stages of greif, i hope it's done over at least 6 months instead of just a couple of weeks or something because then it wouldn't be realistic.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I think the past episodes concerning the Millers where really bringing tears to my eyes. Even the reaction of Leo's mum where really giving me goosbumps. It is time time for some serious drama instead of Chrissie shouting at Sharon shouting at Sam and so on. And please get on with this Alfie and Little Mo and Kat triangel it is getting boring.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think the past episodes concerning the Millers where really bringing tears to my eyes. Even the reaction of Leo's mum where really giving me goosbumps. It is time time for some serious drama instead of Chrissie shouting at Sharon shouting at Sam and so on. And please get on with this Alfie and Little Mo and Kat triangel it is getting boring.


*I know alot of us did not care much for the Millers when they first hit Walford, but one thing is for sure they are a strong family unit..*
*I think most of us have HAD IT with the whole childish triangle ...Mo Kat and Alfie ( who thinks he is still 18  not 40) He has got to choose one or NONE..* 
*I am looking forward seeing the look on Sharons face when she finds out what a " great mate" Chrissie has been.....*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> *I know alot of us did not care much for the Millers when they first hit Walford, but one thing is for sure they are a strong family unit..*
> *I think most of us have HAD IT with the whole childish triangle ...Mo Kat and Alfie ( who thinks he is still 18  not 40) He has got to choose one or NONE..* 
> *I am looking forward seeing the look on Sharons face when she finds out what a " great mate" Chrissie has been.....*


I think that the storylines with the Millers are good because the way that they react seems to be how you might react if it happened in real life. Somehow, it is easy to relate to their characters.
And did I hear mention of some sort of triangle?...I think I must have blocked it out of my mind because I'm so tired of hearing about it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

But the new character Naomi must be a fun girl, she looks very bubbly, but why at the Brannings?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> But the new character Naomi must be a fun girl, she looks very bubbly, but why at the Brannings?


She is a friend of Sonia's and had nowhere to stay so the Branning's took her in.

----------


## JustJodi

> But the new character Naomi must be a fun girl, she looks very bubbly, but why at the Brannings?


*Naomi needed a place to live,, until she could find her own place, so Jim offered Sonias old room,, *

----------


## Dutchgirl

I wonder where they are taking her storyline.

----------


## hannah-mj

wowwee loved eastenders tonight (rubys back!   :Cheer:  ) 
loved ruby and stacey tonight  :Big Grin:  xx

----------


## *Emz*

Loved tonights ep, but just not all the Alfie stuff...its getting really annoying now!

And Stacey called Sharon and Dennis freaks!   :Nono:

----------


## hannah-mj

> And Stacey called Sharon and Dennis freaks!


i like shannis but i found it funny though  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Loved tonights ep, but just not all the Alfie stuff...its getting really annoying now!
> 
> And Stacey called Sharon and Dennis freaks!



yeh loved tonight, and yeh WAY too much alfie/kat/little Mo tonight!

Billy running scared from Dennis hehe!!! 
And well Dennis angry   :Wub:  

Chrissie was fab again as per usual, Tracy-ann is putting on a fab show!!! 

Does sam wanna gie the game away even more
to billy 'i can't tell you, i can't tell anyone!'

----------


## hannah-mj

> And well Dennis angry


 all i can say is    :Love:   :Wub:   :Heart:   :Wub:   :Love:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Look how happy Alfie and Kat look... and then look at Molfie  :EEK!:  Horrible...

Glad to see Ruby back in town  :Thumbsup: 

Sam and Billy fight lol... " Fine " " Fine! .... Billy!! " - Kids ey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Poor Martin lol.. Naomi.. let the guy talk!! Bless  :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

> all i can say is


You said it! xxx

----------


## Layne

> Sam and Billy fight lol... " Fine " " Fine! .... Billy!! " - Kids ey 
> :


yeh   :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Why did they have to bring Ruby back?, she's so lifeless and wooden. Mind you great to see more Lacey Turner

----------


## JustJodi

> Why did they have to bring Ruby back?, she's so lifeless and wooden. Mind you great to see more Lacey Turner


*Why ?? Cos the EE executives CAN...do what they darn well please.. never mind what us viewers want ????*

----------


## Rach33

awwww don't you just love Chrissie being evil she just keeps gettting better and better roll on next week that should be wicked tooo

----------


## baileya

good episode tonight. Kat and Alfie just go together and Alfie should just dump Little Mo she is annoying! Great to see Ruby and Stacey and Tina was good aswell tonight. Why does Jessie Wallace have to leave and not Kacey Ainsworth?

Mondays ep: 9/10
Tuesdays ep: 7.5/10
overall:16.5/20 average: 8.25 

Im hoping for at least and average of 9 next week!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> good episode tonight. Kat and Alfie just go together and Alfie should just dump Little Mo she is annoying! Great to see Ruby and Stacey and Tina was good aswell tonight. Why does Jessie Wallace have to leave and not Kacey Ainsworth?
> 
> Mondays ep: 9/10
> Tuesdays ep: 7.5/10
> overall:16.5/20 average: 8.25 
> 
> Im hoping for at least and average of 9 next week!!!!


*for once Kat did not beg... she showed maturity for a change !!! Mo is ANNOYING.. the whole story line is annoying..Alfie is acting like a school boy rather than a 40 yr old man I was more ticked off with how he jumped on Nana,,,cos all she was doing was trying to make him see he HAS TO make a decison rather than stringing them both along* 
*I was also glad to see Tina.. shes a good solid character ...*
*Sam is really trapped in a corner !!! Should be interesting to see how the rest of the week UNFOLDS and next week  *

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

poor sam, she is gonna crack hehehe . i reckon she's going to tell Billy eventually, they are so sweet "Fine, Fine" Kim and Perry where very good tonight !!!

----------


## Layne

> awwww don't you just love Chrissie being evil she just keeps gettting better and better roll on next week that should be wicked tooo



i do!!!!!!Next week will be fab watching! x

----------


## Layne

And i think Dennis is already getting Suspicous of chrissie!!! and the fact that sam was like 'but dennis you don't understand chrissie blah blah' i think dennis may believe sam a bit!

----------


## JustJodi

> And i think Dennis is already getting Suspicous of chrissie!!! and the fact that sam was like 'but dennis you don't understand chrissie blah blah' i think dennis may believe sam a bit!


*Dennis will have it eating the back of his head. . and wait till the light bulb turns on.. when Den is found ....*

----------


## kirsty_g

lol

----------


## JustJodi

> lol


*there is going to be some really good episodes coming up,, and I hope I get to see the most of them !!!!*

----------


## ***Virgo***

same here

----------


## BlackKat

Jesus, they're just exam results. I didn't even get my results in an envelope, so they should count themselves lucky. It's always annoys me when they do scenes of "I can't open it. You open it. No, don't open it. No, open it." I can't remember one person being like that at my school. (Possibly because of the aforementioned lack of an envelope, lol)

----------


## BlackKat

I like Joe though - him and Pauline were cute.   :Wub:

----------


## hayzie

i never had an envelope either!  :Angry:  stupid dam school! glad i've left now! lol todays episode was quite rubbish mainly because of molfie, not just them though it was the AMOUNT of them we saw. i mean ok i can handle 2 minutes of them but Jesus that was just too much!

----------


## BlackKat

I got my GCSE results on a piece of paper. And I had to walk there, and it was up-hill both ways.

My AS results were in an envelope though - but they made you calculate the scores and work out the grades yourselves, because apparently typing "You got an A, go you," or "You failed miserably," is too much hard work. Or even "A," or "U."

----------


## JustJodi

> Jesus, they're just exam results. I didn't even get my results in an envelope, so they should count themselves lucky. It's always annoys me when they do scenes of "I can't open it. You open it. No, don't open it. No, open it." I can't remember one person being like that at my school. (Possibly because of the aforementioned lack of an envelope, lol)


"lets have another cuppa tea ??? " gee whiz she aced the damn exams... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   the scenes were horribly BORING..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> i never had an envelope either!  stupid dam school! glad i've left now! lol todays episode was quite rubbish mainly because of molfie, not just them though it was the AMOUNT of them we saw. i mean ok i can handle 2 minutes of them but Jesus that was just too much!


*My partner got up and left the room when Alfie went into the park!!!! since when do people lay around in that little park area ??? IThe whole episode was RUBBUSH... but I thought Joe was adorable... Pauline just lit up being around him    but it was cute*

----------


## BlackKat

By the end of it I wanted Ruby to have failed miserably. Not because I hate her (I don't) but just because it would be something different from the usual "Oh my god, what if I've failed, I'll just dither about for half an hour with an envelope any normal person would have torn open in about two seconds."

Also, this year Ruby has had to deal with her mother and sister dying. She left school, started a new school, went there for about a month, left that school and went back to her old one. I'm not saying she'd have definitely failed, but is it really plausible that she'd have managed to get five A*, five As and one B. Just once I wish they would throw in "You did fine in most of them, but totally sucked in Maths."

----------


## kayla05

I know i didn't understand how she did so well with all what she's been through!

----------


## hannah-mj

i really like ruby , im glad she did well  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i like her aswell, but with everthing she's been through i'm suprised she got the grades she did, but im glad she passed, she deserved it!

----------


## hannah-mj

> Yeah i like her aswell, but with everthing she's been through i'm suprised she got the grades she did, but im glad she passed, she deserved it!


yeah , i think shes just a clever kid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayla05

I hope they come up with something so she can stay in eastenders.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

> I hope they come up with something so she can stay in eastenders.


Me too i really like her  ( :Searchme:  no idea why though) x

----------


## Flozza

Don't you just want billy to turn round and give sam a hug. she looked awfull, poor sam. hopefully they will make up :-(

----------


## JustJodi

> Don't you just want billy to turn round and give sam a hug. she looked awfull, poor sam. hopefully they will make up :-(


*Sam is bottling things up. she needs to unload them on Billy,, like telling him what happend and why she isn't MAD !!!!!  *

----------


## Flozza

i no ;-(

----------


## Flozza

i really hopes she tells him - its gotta help

----------


## JustJodi

> i really hopes she tells him - its gotta help


*have a feeling she is going to "try" to handle every thing on her own, cos she thinks every one thinks she is MAD,, so she goes out to prove it ???? poor thing,,*

----------


## Abi

Yeah, i think the same as Jodi

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Great epi. today!! Kat did well  :Big Grin:  I hated Demi for the way she was actng but we can't blame her for her feelings now can we..

----------


## [email protected]

hiya, EE was well good tonight, kat and sam were good at the end

I think Sam is a right good actress, shes played this storyline well good.

Go kim medcalf !!! LOL

----------


## Abi

yeah it was an alrite episode actually. This Kalfie/Molfie thing is getting really annoying though

----------


## Flozza

> hiya, EE was well good tonight, kat and sam were good at the end
> 
> I think Sam is a right good actress, shes played this storyline well good.
> 
> Go kim medcalf !!! LOL


I no she was fantastic, wow wee xxxx Kim Medcalf is just getting better and better xxxxx i can't wait till monday xxxxx

----------


## Princess

EE was good tonight but it will be even better on Monday! 

Kim Medcalf is doing a fab job as Sam!

----------


## Abi

I loved the Sam story, it was just the kalfie and molfie stuff that let the episode down for me

----------


## Princess

> I loved the Sam story, it was just the kalfie and molfie stuff that let the episode down for me


Me too. I can't wait to the see the street party! I thought it would be on for an hour on Monday but I think its just a normal half hour.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

yeah Same was great werent she! I loved her, lol, i feel so sorry for her, becuse she cant just tell them whay that evil chrissie has done. 

Alfie/Kat/Little mo thing did let it down didnt it. its soooooooo boring. 

i felt really sorry for Demi tonight, gonna be a long road to recovery! lol. street party will be good so will the whole of mondays i think. as long as no alfie.kat/mo in it!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

Hi, Sharon dear, if Den was here he would not want the wedding to be bigger and better. He would want it to be much, much smaller. As in non-existant.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hannah-mj

oh no! i missed it by the sounds of it it was good though well done EE! x

----------


## ?????

HI how are you all? aint been in here for ages, so i thought i pop in. tonights eppy was actually quite good. i thought i never hear my self say this let alone think it but i actually felt sorry for sam. the poor girl is going mad! but as always molfie/kalfie thing let it down. for fork sake alfie you muppet just make your mind up and put a end to this yawn fest.   :Lol:  

also i was just thinking earlier about how empty eastenders will be soon. with kat,alfie,chrissie, nigel,sharon,johnny, tina, sam all going.  I STILL CANT BELIEVE NIGEL IS GOING. I MEAN WHAT IS THE POINT IN EVEN WATCHING ANYMORE.   :Crying:

----------


## hannah-mj

> also i was just thinking earlier about how empty eastenders will be soon. with kat,alfie,chrissie, nigel,sharon,johnny, tina, sam all going.


 i dont like it that they are all leaving i thinks its silly really  :Sad:

----------


## kayla05

Tonight's episode was great! cant wait for next week's!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Great acting tonight, Sam was brilliant, like Billy was saying you could mistake it by thinking that she is going insane. But instead.....wow.   :Wal2l:

----------


## hazey

I agree kim played a storm tonight,she is going so out of her tree,I can't wait till monday to see her finally flip.

----------


## JustJodi

*Sam is wigging out now,, but it all will come clear when old STINKY is un earthed !!!!*
*Did u guys NOTICE.. that SHARON was a bit more ORANGE than usual today,,she needs to stop playing with the fake tan stuff...*
*Also did u notice Stacey is getting a bit more chummy with Kat ???*

----------


## Rach33

Sharon has so been tangoed at the moment but other than that Kim is fabbie at the moment as is the ever brilliant Tracy-Ann 

And only ONE week to go YAY Friday the 2nd of September whooooooo (Sorry)

----------


## JustJodi

> Sharon has so been tangoed at the moment but other than that Kim is fabbie at the moment as is the ever brilliant Tracy-Ann 
> 
> And only ONE week to go YAY Friday the 2nd of September whooooooo (Sorry)


 
*ohhhh what happens on the 2nd (u can send me a PM  )  cuz I wanna be home in time to watch it LOL*

----------


## crazygirl

what happens on the 2nd

----------


## JustJodi

> what happens on the 2nd


*thats what I wanna know too  *

----------


## BlackKat

Just PMed you Jodi.   :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

What happens on the 2nd?

----------


## BlackKat

Highlight here --> Jake comes back. Info from Chris Parker on This Morning. <--

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Clever!!

----------


## Layne

> Clever!!


Very!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flozza

yay woooooooooo hooooooooooooo hehe

----------


## ***Virgo***

:Thumbsup:  Cool!!!

----------


## baileya

mmmmmmmmmmm I wonder what happened to Danny. Isnt it annoying that people just turn in for big weeks like this one just to see den be dug up? Ah well im looking forward to seeing us absolute trash corrie in the ratings!!!!!

----------


## Layne

> Ah well im looking forward to seeing us absolute trash corrie in the ratings!!!!!


Yeh i no! Mee too, i mean my mum and dad are gonna watch all this week and they hate EE! just because they need to know whats happeneing and its such a big storyline! x

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I'm suprised they never done them adverts like when Den went down... anyways can't wait for today's episode  :Big Grin:  Its going to be class!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm suprised they never done them adverts like when Den went down... anyways can't wait for today's episode  Its going to be class!!


*Adverts ?????  What adverts ???? I am gonna nail my hubbys behind to the couch so he watches it with me, he was asking me the other day if I thought they were ever gonna find old Den. ..he doesn't want to know what happens *

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I'm suprised they never done them adverts like when Den went down... anyways can't wait for today's episode  Its going to be class!!


I was expecting some of those adverts too, just to build it up a bit more!!

----------


## Luna

Yeah i remember the adverts they used to do .....wonder why  :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> I'm suprised they never done them adverts like when Den went down... anyways can't wait for today's episode  Its going to be class!!


Those adverts were great, i think though also that was like the 20th anniversary so maybe that is why they ain't done any!
So looking forward to tonight!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Those adverts were great, i think though also that was like the 20th anniversary so maybe that is why they ain't done any!
> So looking forward to tonight!


They did ones at Christmas too, about Sharon/Dennis/Zoe but I suppose that was a special occasion too!

----------


## JustJodi

*TV adverts cost alot of money.. maybe they do not think STINKY DEN and SHARON AND DENNIS wedding is a big occassion   No matter, this evening is going to be something !!!!!!! We all should go to the chat area and discuss the episode LOL*

----------


## BlackKat

They wouldn't have to pay, would they? Cos it's the BBC advertising their own program on their own channel - like they do when there's gonna be a film on or for any other program.   :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Ponder:  I think that "everybody talking about" it is free advertisement

----------


## JustJodi

> I think that "everybody talking about" it is free advertisement


 :Sad:  * I GOTTA STOP THINKING AMERICAN,, WHERE EVERY THING ADVERTISED  COSTS BIG BUCKS   But still any advertising has to cost money for the network ( ie  BBC )*

----------


## BlackKat

> * I GOTTA STOP THINKING AMERICAN,, WHERE EVERY THING ADVERTISED  COSTS BIG BUCKS   But still any advertising has to cost money for the network ( ie  BBC )*


I think it would only cost to make the advert -- and if they made it up entirely of clips, from past episodes and the episode coming up, it wouldn't be very hard or costly.

----------


## Luna

> * I GOTTA STOP THINKING AMERICAN,, WHERE EVERY THING ADVERTISED  COSTS BIG BUCKS   But still any advertising has to cost money for the network ( ie  BBC )*


The only thing it costs is us!!!!

----------


## Layne

> They did ones at Christmas too, about Sharon/Dennis/Zoe but I suppose that was a special occasion too!



oh i didn't see any of them oh well!

----------


## ***Virgo***

I hope they get the ratings they deserve!!! hope they beat corrie..well they better!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope they get the ratings they deserve!!! hope they beat corrie..well they better!!!


*I have never watched Corrie so I will be watching EE and the ratings tonight and this week alone will put EE thru the roof *

----------


## Luna

I watch both, well kind of, if shelly comes ont he screen i have to get uo and walk away. Eastenders will do really well this week....lets just hope they deserve it

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *I have never watched Corrie so I will be watching EE and the ratings tonight and this week alone will put EE thru the roof *


Yeap, I think the ratings will be very high!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeap, I think the ratings will be very high!


 :Ponder:  *DISCOVERING THE BRIDES DADDY IN A GRAVE UNDER A PUB HE RAN FOR YEARS... TOWN BULLY'S SISTER ARRESTED FOR SUSPECION OF MURDERING THE DADDY... YEP thats the stuff ratings are made of *

----------


## Katy

definatly i reckon eastenders ratings will be really high this week. There has been such a bukild up people are bound to watch it.

----------


## ***Virgo***

And all the magazines..

----------


## ***Virgo***

Do you think the cast of eastenders will be watching it? lol!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ooooo only 4 and half hours to go till it all kicks off!! 

Yes ino im sad but hey theres only 4 n half hours to go!!!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Don't worry ive been counting the hours down too!! it takes so long for it to come but so quick once its happened..

----------


## JustJodi

> Don't worry ive been counting the hours down too!! it takes so long for it to come but so quick once its happened..


*will be interesting to see what every one posts after tonight !!!!*

----------


## ***Virgo***

yep,that should be interesting!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yeah i hope its not an anticlimax!! Im gutted i mnight miss the 8pm episode so might have to wait untill 10 plus im away tuesday -friday so going to miss tuesdays and thursdays ep! I picked such a bad week to go away lol

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i hope its not an anticlimax!! Im gutted i mnight miss the 8pm episode so might have to wait untill 10 plus im away tuesday -friday so going to miss tuesdays and thursdays ep! I picked such a bad week to go away lol


*Sam Sam Sam  your planning is rubbish   U gotta get your act together   well u will read all the posts .. and hopefully u catch it at 10p.m.... *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *DISCOVERING THE BRIDES DADDY IN A GRAVE UNDER A PUB HE RAN FOR YEARS... TOWN BULLY'S SISTER ARRESTED FOR SUSPECION OF MURDERING THE DADDY... YEP thats the stuff ratings are made of *


Lol! It better be :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> *Sam Sam Sam  your planning is rubbish   U gotta get your act together   well u will read all the posts .. and hopefully u catch it at 10p.m.... *


Lol ino but my friends dont watch EE n they booked it how inconsiderate of them to make me go away his week!! lol

Ino ill be speeding back to try and catch it 8 as it just wont be the same at 10

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhh twenty minutes to go I haven't been this excited since Chrissie killed Den I don't think oh no last time was when Zoe made her announcement how funny was that 

anyway back on subject It's da wedding yippee (well for us not for Sharon and Dennis)

----------


## ?????

:Lol:  


> ohhhhh twenty minutes to go I haven't been this excited since Chrissie killed Den I don't think oh no last time was when Zoe made her announcement how funny was that 
> 
> anyway back on subject It's da wedding yippee (well for us not for Sharon and Dennis)



ONLY 10 MORE MIN TO GO... TILL WE SEE THE KING OF WALFORD RISE AGAIN!!!!! its funny how he always seems to find a way to get in the way of shannis even from the grave.    :Lol:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> ONLY 10 MORE MIN TO GO... TILL WE SEE THE KING OF WALFORD RISE AGAIN!!!!! its funny how he always seems to find a way to get in the way of shannis even from the grave.


Scary though! :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

That Sam's a strong girl...

----------


## Luna

That has to be one of the best episodes ever Kim Medcalf deserves an award for that one

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Rotfl:  Wow Sam went bananas, great stuff.....
Like Paulines hat.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> That Sam's a strong girl...


Until the booze wears off. Excellent acting though! :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That episode was classic!! "But its my wedding day..." Oh well Sharon but I do feel for you xx Sam looked like a compleate nutcase and was one... poor Tracey!! Dennis... looking good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xCharliex

Kim Medcalf was fantastic tonight! Brilliant episode, never would have though that would happen to poor Tracey though

----------


## BlackKat

That was amazing!   :Cheer:  Even Alfie managed to be alright for once.

Loved the classical music played as Sam was digging up the grave, really added to the atmosphere. And Sharon and Dennis talking dirty made me giggle.   :Lol:

----------


## pinkles14

What a brilliant eppy of eastenders sam played a really good part
her eyes made he look so evil

----------


## crazygirl

sam she has completly lost the plot, poor sam, what an episode,
poor tracey omg it was mad

----------


## Luna

Yeah i was suprised with the tracey thing too

loved the sorry about you nose, i'll make it up to you...buy you a drink or something  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Crying:  Oops,The board nearly collapsed there,

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

lol yeah BlackKat!! Dirrty talking suits them  :Stick Out Tongue:  Tut tut on Sharon teasing poor Dennis  :Rotfl:  Sam and her lines were mainly jokes.. like Luna said the one about buying a drink and the other one about getting a reward!!

----------


## hannah-mj

OMG how good was EE tonight , it was fab! kim medcalf deserves and award for that!
i couldnt take my eyes off the screen it was brilliant , just brilliant!
 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## sarahwelford

the best line was i might even get a reward

----------


## hannah-mj

sam was funnny tonight! Dennis was looking fiiiiinnee!!!
poor tracey! 
sam ''gotcha......''

----------


## lollymay

that was really good acting by the person that plays Sam michell. Especially the drunken walk bit. They didn't show much of Den's body though.

----------


## baileya

wow!!!!!! What an episode!!!!!!! Honestly I think that is the best timed and most thrilling episode for the last 10 years!!!!!! Kim medcalf was absolutley amazing. Bring on tomorrow. Bring on 10 oclock. I think we will see record ratings for eastenders at 10 tonight.

Episode rating:-

10/10 absolutley great.

----------


## Luna

lol liked the bit when she finally got through to him "hello den"  :Lol:

----------


## hannah-mj

> the best line was i might even get a reward


sam about chrissie '' your not such a smart a*se now are you''
hehe

----------


## emma_strange

It was a good ep but it wasnt as good as I thought it would be

----------


## sarahwelford

i think it was brilliant and i think the next few episodes are going to get better cannot wait

----------


## Dutchgirl

Duh!!!

----------


## Luna

> It was a good ep but it wasnt as good as I thought it would be


I was expecting it to be a real let down with all the hype but i was wrong best episode in  a long while.

Well done eastenders for not letting us fans down  :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i think it was brilliant and i think the next few episodes are going to get better cannot wait


Me neither, it was brill.

----------


## hannah-mj

> I was expecting it to be a real let down with all the hype but i was wrong best episode in  a long while


I agree with you Totally! it was fab! x

----------


## hazey

I really enjoyed tonights eppisode,the happy couple giggling in the car,pauline being mother hen, but best of all was sam she did so well, she looked really evil and demeted, I did find the swinging the axe thing a bit far fetched though, she must be a very strong woman. They are amazingly heavy to throw around, I  know have done it. all in all a good episode, wander what the ratings will be ?

----------


## Flozza

omg that was amazing. Kim Medcalf was absoulutely fantastic  :Clap:

----------


## Tamzi

10/10 for that episode I loved every moment. Kim Medcalf was amazing, she really looked liked she lost it. Tracey got a few lines given her more of a role. Nigel Harman portrayed Dennis and his nerves very well. Nice to see the eatend street party. That beat corrie hands down. Bravo and I cant wait till tomorrow.
xxx

----------


## ***Virgo***

How good was that eppy???

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It was a great episode! :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

More than great!!! fantastic!! Brilliant!!!

----------


## SarahWakefield

Yep Tonights Episode Was Really Really Good! When Chrissie Saw Sam I Bet She Though Oh No Whats She Done! Roll On Tomorrow Is All I Can Say!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Den get's taken out of the vic in a coffin tomorrow.

----------


## ***Virgo***

Yep its gonna be really good!!! Looking forward to this week!

----------


## Rach33

What can I say Sarah Phelps has excelled herself once again with a fantastic scripts and brilliant lines 
Kim Medcalf was absolutely amazing through out and Nigel Harman was also brilliant can't wait for tomorrow 

10/10 all round what with fine performances, excellent dialogue and a wedding it looks like Eastenders is back on top (though it always was top to me) 

Roll on NTA awards for EE Tracy-Ann should defo scoop something 

Poor Dennis though his worst nightmare came true Den appeared at the wedding

----------


## Flozza

who do we write to , to say that we think Kim Medcalf and Tracy-Ann deserve an award. Kim Medcalf really does deserve one her acting over the last couple of weeks has just been sensational xxxx

----------


## Luna

dont think the awards for these episodes will be until next year....could be wrong though

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Omg how good was it 2nyte!! Im kicking myself for having to going away and having to wait till friday to see em all!

Chrissie was great tonight but the real star of 2nyte was Sam Kim Medcalf was amazing whod of thought it when she first joined!!! That face she pulled with the smirk classic she was great to night!!!

----------


## [email protected]

eastenders was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loving sam shes great

Loved the bit at the end where she sed Got ya !!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Flozza

Kim's Gonna go out with a bang hehehe can't wait till tomorrow

----------


## [email protected]

she is int she lovin sam hope she comes back in the future

----------


## ***Virgo***

i wonder what the ratings for that eppy will be.hmmm...

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

when does sam actually leave isit at the end of next week???? and isit quite a long time before Chrisse??

----------


## Rach33

No both Kim and Tracy-Ann leave in november

----------


## BlackKat

> when does sam actually leave isit at the end of next week???? and isit quite a long time before Chrisse??



Both Sam and Chrissie leave in November.  :Smile: 


edit: ^ beat me to it, lol.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ooooo thats good we still have alot of them to see!They both must finish filming soon then!!

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

tonights eppi was really good!..Sam was good

----------


## Rach33

I know it's only like only seven to nine weeks until Tracy-Ann will be gone (OH NO I've gone and depressed my self now)

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ill be in mourning for chrisse think il have to tape all these episodes so i can watch them when shes gone

----------


## Rach33

I've loads from when she first started I've just started watching them again I'm planning a Chrissie weekend with my best mate before she leaves

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awwww your lucky lol!!! Chrisse is definatly ueen of walford! 

But im going to miss Sam to! She was amazing tnight!!

----------


## Rach33

I won't miss Sam if I'm honest but I will enjoy her exit and Kim has been excellent well both Kim and Tracy-Ann

----------


## Dutchgirl

I wonder if Kim Medcalf was in Fame Acadamy whilst  filming these episode? She did put on great performances on both.  :Clap:

----------


## JustJodi

> That has to be one of the best episodes ever Kim Medcalf deserves an award for that one


*HELLO DEN .....omg that was priceless .... she was so calm when the cops cuffed her !!!! Kudos to Ms Medcalf !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> I wonder if Kim Medcalf was in Fame Acadamy whilst filming these episode? She did put on great performances on both.


*I do not think so,, but she did a DAMN GOOD JOB this evening,, *

----------


## Dannifin88

Her face when Tracy opened the door was magical

----------


## Debs

oh no disaster!!! i missed tonoght episode. please can you feel me in on what happened!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Her face when Tracy opened the door was magical


*Awwww tracey got to do a lil bit of acting tonight and got a punch in the nose for her problems,, U gotta admit Sam was pretty skunked,, and said HELLO DEN,, My husband was about to take a drink of his coffee,, and said omg  they found old Den ( I dont tell him any thing about the spoilers or the piccies,, cuz he doesnt wanna know LOL )*
*tut tut Sharon just u wait til u find out what all the commotion is about !!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> oh no disaster!!! i missed tonoght episode. please can you feel me in on what happened!!!


*Debs u missed it ?????? good lord woman... it was superb !!!!! *

----------


## chance

no wonder tracy barely gets to speak what terrible acting

----------


## JustJodi

> no wonder tracy barely gets to speak what terrible acting


*Tracy reminds me of Charlie Dimcock on GROUND FORCE  lol*

----------


## sarahwelford

i was wondering how do you get the photos ike for next weeks episode and stuff like the jake pic of him with chrissy

----------


## spoilerfan

kim metcalf was brill in the ep.when i first heard that sam was leaving i was kinda glad cuz i found the wayshe let andy treat really annoying, but she really made up for it!pity there wasnt more shannis wedding stuff,i mean they had time to show dots poem but not the wedding vows? dennis' face wen jim mentioned the rings and all sams one-liners were classics though!but what about chrissie saying she gave den a watch with"forever"on it, sharon gave dennisd same ting 4 xmas, hope he doesnt share his father's fate!street party was a class idea, but wen alfie got up to dj it reminded me of those cheesy xmas party specials!

----------


## Sooz15

Have to say Sarah Phelps did a cracking job again, what a blinding episode.   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

How good was Kim at playing Sam. She was amazing. I laughed so much at the end when she said out the back of the police car to chrissie 
"gottcha" It was such great episode i cannot wait for tonight.

----------


## ***Virgo***

I cant wait for tonights eppy.i hope it is gpnna be as good as last nights!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> That episode was classic!! "But its my wedding day..." Oh well Sharon but I do feel for you


Was she actually suprised! I mean she would be hearing they found a body but i mean did she think it would all run smoothly for it, its albert square they live in. that never happens!

----------


## gazzer

it was a fantastic episode... the cheek of Mo telling Sam to keep out of the square... the mitchells are there longer than the slaters.

I wonder what Peggy will do to Kat when she finds out that she knows Same didnt kill Den

the only let down was the fact Alfie was in it and little Mo spoke.. i cringe every time i hear her voice.

----------


## Dutchgirl

It looks like Sam really thinks that she can put everything right with this act, she truly beleives that everything will be ok now. Poor cow. They even confronted her last week with Andies deatch, the police did not do that when he was actually killed did they? :Confused:

----------


## Johnny Allen

That was an ace episode, well done to Eastenders cast and crew, that was EE at its best last night.

God Sam reminded me of Jack Nicholson in The Shining

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Wow! Last night's episode was really good!!  :Cheer:  
There was just something in Sam's eyes that made her look possessed or something. She honestly thinks that what she has done will let her off the hook but she just showed that she knew where Den's body was! How freaky was it when she was singing along to the song playing outside, while checking that all the doors were locked! Kim Medcalf is doing an amazing job and she definitely deserves some awards for these past few weeks!
The wedding was sweet too, with Pauline being grumpy as usual!
Can't wait for tonight, its gonna be good!!  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

hehehe did you notice that when the police tried to get her out of the vic they Said : Miss Mitchell, Miss Mitchell. but when pc monaghan was outside the flat Sam was called Mrs Hunter-which is she he. can't wait till tonight, nearly missed it yesterday got back from the beach at 19:56 heheheh

----------


## Flozza

hehehe did you notice that when the police tried to get her out of the vic they Said : Miss Mitchell, Miss Mitchell. but when pc monaghan was outside the flat Sam was called Mrs Hunter-which is she he. can't wait till tonight, nearly missed it yesterday got back from the beach at 19:56 hehehehe

----------


## Abbie

> Wow! Last night's episode was really good!!  
> There was just something in Sam's eyes that made her look possessed or something. She honestly thinks that what she has done will let her off the hook but she just showed that she knew where Den's body was! How freaky was it when she was singing along to the song playing outside, while checking that all the doors were locked! Kim Medcalf is doing an amazing job and she definitely deserves some awards for these past few weeks!
> The wedding was sweet too, with Pauline being grumpy as usual!
> Can't wait for tonight, its gonna be good!!


awwwww i loved yesterdays eppy too it was great :P

----------


## Flozza

hehehe it was brill the best for a long time

----------


## ***Virgo***

I hope they get really high ratings!!! They deserve them!!!

----------


## Abbie

> I hope they get really high ratings!!! They deserve them!!!


i know

----------


## tammyy2j

Last night episode was brillant, Kim Medcalf really deserves an award she was awesome. The only thing i didn't like was Sharon and Chrissie's outfits. I know Kat and Chrissie lie to keep Zoe out of it and keep Chrissie clear but surely Kat will tell the truth at some point. I feel sorry for Sam i want Chrissie to get caught. Has it been confirmed that Sam will die? I heard rumours on different websites but nothing confirmed. I would like to see the Mitchells get back the pub.

----------


## Layne

> Last night episode was brillant, Kim Medcalf really deserves an award she was awesome..



She was wasn't she!? And over the nest few days i think Tracy-ann will be extra fab too! x

----------


## Jojo

I thought Kim Metcalfe was brilliant last night - its just a shame that the writers have waited until now to show her with some real Mitchell blood in her.  The amount of times she's rolled over and taken whats been thrown at her - its about time she hit back, and what a way to do it!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I thought Kim Metcalfe was brilliant last night - its just a shame that the writers have waited until now to show her with some real Mitchell blood in her. The amount of times she's rolled over and taken whats been thrown at her - its about time she hit back, and what a way to do it!!!


Yes, she was great, I would have liked to have seen her more like that in the past.

----------


## hannah-mj

i cant wait for tonight it was really good last night , but im not getting too exited incase its a let down  :Smile:  xxx

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't wait, either.

----------


## BlackKat

I think tonight will be better actually, because it will be everyone reacting to it. -- It feels so great now that Den's finally been found, and the storyline can really get going.   :Cheer:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

We will see him getting carted out of the vic :Cheer:

----------


## hannah-mj

i hope we get to see lots of him not just his leg , that would freaky!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They probably wont show anymore of the body

----------


## Luna

i dont think they will if they showed anymore they probably would have had to ask him to come back and play dead

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol! True. I think the next thing we see is him in a coffin being taken out of the Vic

----------


## JustJodi

> i was wondering how do you get the photos ike for next weeks episode and stuff like the jake pic of him with chrissy


try this one Sarah... http://www.rexfeatures.com/cgi-bin/r2show0?k=eastenders
 :Love:

----------


## JustJodi

> i cant wait for tonight it was really good last night , but im not getting too exited incase its a let down  xxx


*Me too.. I really hope they show a little more of his body ... my hubby said they will probably ID him by his jacket,, I said that was thrown out the window and Rosie gave it to Keith.. right ?????*

----------


## Luna

> *Me too.. I really hope they show a little more of his body ... my hubby said they will probably ID him by his jacket,, I said that was thrown out the window and Rosie gave it to Keith.. right ?????*


Yeah i think it was well atleast one of his jackets was. Wasn't he wearing the brown one when he was killed

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah i think it was well atleast one of his jackets was. Wasn't he wearing the brown one when he was killed


*then I am not gonna make any bets with my old man about which jacket Den had on,, but wasnt it freaky... HELLO DEN .. whoaaaaaaaa  LOL*

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah i think it was well atleast one of his jackets was. Wasn't he wearing the brown one when he was killed


No, he was wearing a suit, with a blue shirt, no tie. (Just checked the clip)   :Smile:

----------


## Emma-Lou

Last night was a great eppisode heard loads ofpeople talking about it today.Tonights should be just as good or mabye even better.

----------


## Bryan

hey folks it looks like we're on our way to number 1 soap status once more, last night was the turning point and from now on its gonna kick some serious ass!

----------


## Luna

> hey folks it looks like we're on our way to number 1 soap status once more, last night was the turning point and from now on its gonna kick some serious ass!


Yup i agree and i think they deserve it..and i was worried they were going to let us down lol

----------


## Bryan

> Yup i agree and i think they deserve it..and i was worried they were going to let us down lol


they've worked long and hard to build up this, a few bad producers rruined the show and instead of rushing it with small menaingless storylines like corrie does it has built itself a strong foundation and started to supply top qulaity storylines

----------


## Abi

Lets just hope they keep it up...

----------


## leanne27

OH MY GOD! i hate chrissie, sooooo much, i feel so sorry for poor sam, she was the only one who done nothing wrong, she never even touched the doggy doorstop. And i loved it last night when sam said "Gotcha!" to chrissie it was so funny to see chrissies face. And now the storyline that i REALLY want to see is chissie be found out by the whole of the square, hopefully that will happen when peggy comes back in 2 weeks she might prove chrissie for what she really is- EVIL!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

in 2 weeks i thought she comes back next monday? at the moment i want to flush ians head down a toilet just like phil did haha

----------


## Dutchgirl

Dennis knows, he just kept on looking at Chrissie, when he said someoene has beaten me to killing Den!!!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i no i feel so sorry for sharon but it will be a wedding to remember

----------


## Tamzi

A pretty good episode. Not as fab as yesterday but bettee tham most. I liked how we were flicking between all the conversations that were linked. I don't think Dennis knows, he's just thinking. I mean how could Chrissie not know her husband had been buried in the vic. Sharon's faint was a bit fake I think. 9/10
xxx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> A pretty good episode. Not as fab as yesterday but bettee tham most. I liked how we were flicking between all the conversations that were linked. I don't think Dennis knows, he's just thinking. I mean how could Chrissie not know her husband had been buried in the vic. Sharon's faint was a bit fake I think. 9/10
> xxx


I agree with all.. if you think Dens body was under there yeah... and Chrissie is the one who cemented the bit there yeah... so it will automatically point to Chrissie!!

----------


## BlackKat

I thought it was better than yesterdays -- I loved the flicking between conversations.


I love that sarky police officer as well  :Lol:  I thought Sharon's faint was a bit fake as well.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Dennis knows, he just kept on looking at Chrissie, when he said someoene has beaten me to killing Den!!!


I know i was like whats that all about. is Dennis become sicic (Cant spell) all of a sudden. though i do think his guess that it was Dens body was half that he was convinced he'd turn up and ruin it, and the other half was hope!lol. not to mention it was his pub so it did have a link, and the fact he'd been missing for ages. 

Dunno why he looked at Chrissie though, it is kind of strange though if your living in a pub and dont realise that someone has burried your husband underneath it! lol.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

another thing... when Chrissie said to Sharon ' dont look' and sharon obviously then looks... how does she know its Den by seeing a black coffin? Or does she just think oh my god its true there's a body under our pub i'm gonna faint.

----------


## BlackKat

I think Sharon was kinda in denial a bit about it being Den -- she knew it was Den, but didn't want to admit it.

----------


## hayzie

yeah she was in denial, trying to be happy by cutting the cake etc...lol she did nt just decide to faint on the spot, she was in denial, thinking 'no its not den' then she saw the coffin and realised 'oh my god actually it is him or it could be him' then fainted!  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

I thought it was a great eppy tonight all the characters i like were centre stage and their all leaving   :Sad:

----------


## Blondie

> I thought it was better than yesterdays -- I loved the flicking between conversations.


I thought the same thing, better than yesterdays! Loved Chrissie's sheer panic at the beginning, gasping for breath, wide eyes, fantastic! And her legging it over to Sam's to plant evidence, so cunning, she's such a smart lady! Dennis is so suspcious though, the looks he kept giving her. The different conversations was brilliant as well. Really enjoyed the whole epsiode, such a shame we have to wait until Thursday!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## pinkles14

wow another fantastic eppy from ee.
Iam so pleased eastenders did not let us down

----------


## hannah-mj

Tonight was fab!
loved chrissie running around planting evidence , loved the flicking through conversartions , loved dennis  :Big Grin:  still looking fit in his suit , loved kat and staceys chat , (i know ive forgot loadz but....)
i loved everything basically!

----------


## angelblue

I loved sharon being indenial i thought it was a nice touch pauline going on an about the mitchells 

Loved dennis one liners loved dennis being suspicious of chrissie i also really liked kat and stacey nice bond their shame kat leaving and i thought chrissie was great to   :Clap:  

Roll on thursday sarah phelps is brilliant aswell i am never disappointed with her eppies   :Cheer:  


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

trust pauline to go on about the mitchells who else whouold really i felt so sorry for sharon

----------


## angelblue

I know the more and more i watch the more i feel i dont want any of them to leave  :Sad:

----------


## emma_strange

Good ep. Way better than last night. But I really dont like Sam. I felt so sorry for Sharron though. And it was kinda ironic how Dennis had to carry her in when she found out, because after all, it was their wedding day, hes meant to carry her over the threshold or whatever.

----------


## hannah-mj

i wasnt bothered about jessie wallace leaving intil now im likeing the bonding going on between her and stacey x

----------


## BlackKat

I loved the way all the little details over the past few months have been brought back in -- like Sam not going into the cellar when she was working there, Stacey seeing Zoe at Scarlets that night, Chrissie having the keys to Sam's flat from when the lock was changed after the burglary. All neatly woven in together.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hannah-mj

> I loved the way all the little details over the past few months have been brought back in -- like Sam not going into the cellar when she was working there, Stacey seeing Zoe at Scarlets that night, Chrissie having the keys to Sam's flat from when the lock was changed after the burglary. All neatly woven in together.


Thats what i loved i think that was really brilliant , i also think that although the sharon/dennis/zoe stuff was boring without it these past few eppis wouldnt have been the same xx

----------


## crazygirl

> I loved the way all the little details over the past few months have been brought back in -- like Sam not going into the cellar when she was working there, Stacey seeing Zoe at Scarlets that night, Chrissie having the keys to Sam's flat from when the lock was changed after the burglary. All neatly woven in together.


it was very far fetched, i didnt like tonights episode

----------


## Flozza

realy? i loved it. Kim Medcalf is fantastic hehe pure class

----------


## leanne27

i actually started laughing when sharon fainted, as much as i felt sory for her, she like wavered on the spot and then she just tumbled which was so obviously fake but still funny lol, ian was classic as ever, a body had been found and he was worried about the cake he had made!

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Clap:  Nigel Harman must be very strong, she din't look very light to me, his acting was really loving. Very persuasive

----------


## angelblue

Did anyone else feel sorry for dennis he was so cute trying to help sharon and she just throw it back in face he look so hurt awwww bless   :Wub:  

I know she is upset but she needs dennis i hope she apologise or shows him an  sign that she needs him and makes it up to him and consider he must be hurting to and not be selfish   :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought this evening was great..!!!!! Kim Medcalf still sticks out in my mind she is showing her true acting skills, she was terrific,, Guys was it just me,, but weren't we told that Sam tore up Chrissies passport too, guess not cos it appeared to be intact ..CHEERS to Dennis,,he was the back bone of this evenings episode( and had to have a strong back.. cos Sharon didnt look like a feather weight )*
*EE has proven to us that it can give us a good story.. now lets just see if they can stick to the theme... DANG NO EE TOMORROW    *

----------


## jason_beech

wow cant belive sharon married dennis and i only found out yesterday been living under a rock or some call it spain

----------


## Behemoth

Tonight's episode was amazing and the direction, with quick cuts between the different interviews was great. Let's hope Eastenders starts picking up now that the Den murder is out in the open.

----------


## Debs

loved tonights episode but i have to say that sharons acting is getting worse and she is so brown looks dirty!!

----------


## jason_beech

i didnt know if she knew den was dead or not the whole episode she looked depressed but she might of won orange make up award 2005 beating last years winner kat

----------


## JustJodi

> i didnt know if she knew den was dead or not the whole episode she looked depressed but she might of won orange make up award 2005 beating last years winner kat


*a few weeks ago one of the magazines called her TERRA COTTA SHARON ..NASTY NASTY color..Chrissies dress did not do a thing for her... not at all ...I thought pauline and dot looked better to be honest  *

----------


## JustJodi

> Tonight's episode was amazing and the direction, with quick cuts between the different interviews was great. Let's hope Eastenders starts picking up now that the Den murder is out in the open.


*rob i agree the interviews were terrific.. now if EE can just hold on to this and see it is working,, whoaaaaa we are gonna be verrrrrrry IMPATIENT till Thurs*

----------


## jason_beech

terra cotta sharon good one she should be in the o.c after eastenders shes orange enogh to be named queen but we love lettia dean really  :Rotfl:

----------


## leanne27

i caught a glimpse of haron when she was in paulines kitchen and i dont know if its the llights or somehting but she looked liek she had been tangoed, i think letitia dean is really petty but with her orange skin and her manly dress that i think made her look a bit too stocky, dennis was straining to carry her.

----------


## jason_beech

hahahahaha youve been tangoed hahahaha nice one yeah i can see dennis having back problems being married to sharon lets hope he likes tango but i think if dennis leaves eastenders he will go to corrie i hear they have a foot massager well lets hope he knows how to fix backs

----------


## leanne27

lol, poor letitia dean i hope she never sees message boards like this lol

----------


## leanne27

but then it serves her right for coming back then leaving, coming back then leaving, eastenders producers must really value sharon or they wouldnt put up with her constant indefinate stays with the show.

----------


## jason_beech

no we love her really but what would ee be like without shaz well they would get more ratings but......                                          (joke)
letita is a great actress just annoys me with her constant breaks

----------


## JustJodi

> lol, poor letitia dean i hope she never sees message boards like this lol


*Might give her an idea what the viewers think of her.. maybe the next time she returns she wont be so terra cotta ??????*

----------


## angelblue

I dont think its her fault   :Ponder:

----------


## jason_beech

yeah we're being harsh on 'tish' lets blame make up

----------


## Layne

Last nights eppi was good! Dennis is starting to get suspicious of Chrissie, but there are two things 

1. Why chrissie told sharon not to look, i mean whenever someone says that you look don't you, werid!

2. Chrissie has had to lie for about 6 mopnths about her husband, when she killed him she was upset and she missed him,but she has had to grieve secretly, now they found his body, she can finally let out all her emotions, and i mean she didn't seem that upset, well i know she knows hes dead,but if she is gonna try covering her tracks she should at least act a litle more upset!!!


I loved the way they like cut between the interviews!!
now we only have to wait till thursday, how are we gonna do it?

----------


## Luna

i missed most of it cause a friends decided to call about five minutes after it started.

Going to watch it just now  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> i missed most of it cause a friends decided to call about five minutes after it started.
> 
> Going to watch it just now


*Luna my dear,, next time tell your buddies to call back in 30 min.. I told my old man to SHUT UP until it was over..but that was ok cos he totally got into this epi,, *

----------


## JustJodi

> Last nights eppi was good! Dennis is starting to get suspicious of Chrissie, but there are two things 
> 
> 1. Why chrissie told sharon not to look, i mean whenever someone says that you look don't you, werid!
> 
> 2. Chrissie has had to lie for about 6 mopnths about her husband, when she killed him she was upset and she missed him,but she has had to grieve secretly, now they found his body, she can finally let out all her emotions, and i mean she didn't seem that upset, well i know she knows hes dead,but if she is gonna try covering her tracks she should at least act a litle more upset!!!
> 
> 
> I loved the way they like cut between the interviews!!
> now we only have to wait till thursday, how are we gonna do it?


*Chrissie was acting upset.. cause she was seeing the prison doors slamming on her face !!!!! She is just UPSET things are NOT going her way in all this,,,*
*Dennis was superb.. sorry Sharon fans,, she was just not convincing enuff.. BTW  she was in denial for all of 10 seconds until she saw the coffin brought out !!!!*
*Those two kids were like what Keith said  LITTLE GHOULS ..*

*FLD  what are we gonna do until tomorrow????,,, POST UP A STORM... *

----------


## BlackKat

I didn't like the scenes between Kat and Stacey, well I thought they were good scenes and well acted, but I didn't see it as a nice, bonding scene -- Kat was manipulating Stacey into keeping secrets, lying to the police if necessary, working on the fact that Stacey wants to be part of the family, and all to protect Princess Zoe.   :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

> Last nights eppi was good! Dennis is starting to get suspicious of Chrissie, but there are two things 
> 
> 1. Why chrissie told sharon not to look, i mean whenever someone says that you look don't you, werid!
> 
> 2. Chrissie has had to lie for about 6 mopnths about her husband, when she killed him she was upset and she missed him,but she has had to grieve secretly, now they found his body, she can finally let out all her emotions, and i mean she didn't seem that upset, well i know she knows hes dead,but if she is gonna try covering her tracks she should at least act a litle more upset!!!


1. Chrisssie told Sharon not to look because they were bringing out her dad's body in a coffin. It's a natural thing to say, even if it does mean the person is likely to look. I can't see anything wrong in that.

2. I thought she did seem very upset, she acted that part well, especially when she collapsed by the bins. 

As everyone says a great episode. Now just keep it up, Eastenders!

----------


## Babe14

Brill epi.  One things bugging me though and that is the smell of a dead body lingures and gets into everything.  Clothes, furniture etc.  So the whole of the Vic will have to be fumigated surely?  Also it is really hard to get rid of the smell outof clothes and off of yourself no matter how many times you shower.

I'm glad that it looks as though Sam is going down for murder, she is becoming very annoying and if she had just kept stum then no one would of been none the wiser.

It's going to be interesting to see if D does actually grieve in the end, looks as though Sharon will be taking most of her anger out on him.

I'm glad that everything is finally coming out in the open because now it will mean that Chrissie can let all that bottled up emotion out.

----------


## Flozza

yea but sam doesn't deserve to go down fot it she's innocent, kim medcalf is playing the part fantasticly

----------


## Babe14

> yea but sam doesn't deserve to go down fot it she's innocent, kim medcalf is playing the part fantasticly


Kim Medcalf is brill and has been ever since she took over the part.  I agree but Sam has brought everything on herself by no just getting on with things and becoming obsessed instead.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Did anyone else feel sorry for dennis he was so cute trying to help sharon and she just throw it back in face he look so hurt awwww bless  
> 
> I know she is upset but she needs dennis i hope she apologise or shows him an sign that she needs him and makes it up to him and consider he must be hurting to and not be selfish


 

No., I think he understands how much she loved her father, he always puts up a strong front, but he really does it to protect Sharon, he really really loves her, would be nice to Phil return and see his reaction on the news that Sharon married Dennis. (because Dennis really decked him in the Queen Vic at one stage) :Clap:

----------


## angelblue

Dutch girl i think you are right dennis really loves sharon more than anything he would do anything for her   :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> No., I think he understands how much she loved her father, he always puts up a strong front, but he really does it to protect Sharon, he really really loves her, would be nice to Phil return and see his reaction on the news that Sharon married Dennis. (because Dennis really decked him in the Queen Vic at one stage)


*Not only did Dennis deck Phil ( wait a min wasn't it the other way around)  but Dennis and Stinky Den grassed him up for the robbery and got him sent up river. Not sure if Phil cares who Sharon marries .. even tho they parted good friends when he left ( umm wasnt Sharon on one of her 6 month "vacations" when he was sent to the pokey ???? ) Either way its gonna be great.. I hope I get to see Phil and Grant before I take off on vacation ( 4 weeks with out EE     )*

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Stick Out Tongue:  You can always stay up to date with the boards of course

----------


## JustJodi

> You can always stay up to date with the boards of course


*Good thing in the states we can go to public libraries and use their computers and check e mail,, my dutch hubby will want his daily fix of the Dutch newspapers on line,, so we usually sit there for 30-40 min going thru stuff,, then get in the car and head off to parts un known,, will have to check the board every day we are gone.. *

----------


## Dutchgirl

We could make a special thread for you, with fast news,

----------


## JustJodi

> We could make a special thread for you, with fast news,


What fun  :Angel:

----------


## JustJodi

> Kim Medcalf is brill and has been ever since she took over the part. I agree but Sam has brought everything on herself by no just getting on with things and becoming obsessed instead.


 
*Awww Babe... if Kim is leaving Walford, let her go out with a BANG !!! Her character has picked up and she is running with it,, and so far shes been absolutely great.. Some one said  she  had that look that JACK NICHOLSON had when he did the part  in THE SHINING,, oooooh * 
*But one thing I noticed,,, Sam is at peace with herself now that she has FESSED UP.. and dug up ol stinky  Confession is good for the soul  time will tell just how much she ACTUALLY confesses,, my guess is she is going to crucify Chrissie one way or the other*

----------


## brenda1971

I did feel a little sorry for sam as she was the only one who did not kill den but she still went along with it.I still think that chrissie will get away with it

----------


## callummc

the last 2 episodes have been great,but what happens next,its the end of the watts show,which i like,and the start of the mitchell show which i'm not looking forward to at all

----------


## Behemoth

Den has been rotting underground for months, which would have sealed the smell. When the police dug him up, his body was only around for a while, so the smell would have cleared.

----------


## JustJodi

> Den has been rotting underground for months, which would have sealed the smell. When the police dug him up, his body was only around for a while, so the smell would have cleared.


*Rob ... but u saw that Sam was gagging a bit ,, and the cops were too when they found her in the cellar ....*

----------


## JustJodi

> I did feel a little sorry for sam as she was the only one who did not kill den but she still went along with it.I still think that chrissie will get away with it


*Brenda i think u mean that Sam didn't have a go at Dens head like princess zoe and Chrissie did,, thats true,, but she also is an accessory to his murder and withholding info,, but if she CONFESSES AND COOPERATES with the cops  she may "get off lightly".. we shall see,, all good things come to those who WAIT,, even tho we have to wait one more day *

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Crying:  I know it is doing my head in, waiting untill it's thursday evening. OMG Maybe watch other things ont the telly!!!! But what!

----------


## JustJodi

> I know it is doing my head in, waiting untill it's thursday evening. OMG Maybe watch other things ont the telly!!!! But what!


*Guess I will either start bringing down luggage for our trip.. or pop in a DVD and watch a movie.. dunno cos the tv listing on WED is BLEAK *

----------


## tammyy2j

Did anyone else notice the way Dennis keep looking at Chrissie do you think he knows she did it or thinks she did it.

----------


## JustJodi

> Did anyone else notice the way Dennis keep looking at Chrissie do you think he knows she did it or thinks she did it.


 
*As I said before  I think the LIGHT BULB will go off in his head and start linking certain things hes heard or heard from Chrissie and Sam and from Sharon too,,   I think our Dennis has sort of got it all figured out,, give him a few and he is gonna say  BY GEORGE I GOT IT !!!!!!*

----------


## parkerman

> Guess I will either start bringing down luggage for our trip.. or pop in a DVD and watch a movie.. dunno cos the tv listing on WED is BLEAK



There's always Shelley and Charlie....Oh, yes I see what you mean. Bleak!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> There's always Shelley and Charlie....Oh, yes I see what you mean. Bleak!!!


*Ok  I bite.. who is Shelly and Charlie ?????   *

----------


## parkerman

Coronation Street is on on Wednesdays...

----------


## JustJodi

> Coronation Street is on on Wednesdays...


*Thanks Parkerman... I can't get that on our cable ..only can get BBC1 and BBC2  here in Holland  ,, *

----------


## parkerman

That's your good fortune!

----------


## RealityGap

> There's always Shelley and Charlie....Oh, yes I see what you mean. Bleak!!!


LOL -  :Rotfl:  so funny!!

----------


## RealityGap

> That's your good fortune!


I can see you share my love for Corrie at the minute parkerman! :Bow:

----------


## RealityGap

SORRY!! Got off topic there - totally agree that Dennis has begun to work it out....smart lad our Dennis

Sam was so ace......she rocks just now!!

----------


## Babe14

> I can see you share my love for Corrie at the minute parkerman!


and mine..

----------


## Babe14

I think D is piecing the bits together. Especially as he said " Someone got there first" and looked straight at Chrissie. I'm loving D's wit. Even though Sam is annoying me it is a fantastic exit for her and Kim is still brill. Chrissie will flee the square and start up a new life with help from a friend :Smile:

----------


## kayla05

Yep Dennis is working it out! Loving the episodes this week, Mondays episode was brilliant!

----------


## Dutchgirl

I posted it Yesterday, Dennis doesn't trust Chrissie at all, He said "looks like someone else allready has beaten me in killing Den". I hope he will confront her in a cool suave way, he Knows Chrissie did it, how I do not know, maybe he pieced it together, because Chrissie couldn't stop all the excuses she made to steer Sharon in the wrong directions.

----------


## Bad Wolf

eastenders is genius this week, so funny at the same time as being so dramatic!

chrissie seeing the door stop looking at her!!!  genius

----------


## JustJodi

> eastenders is genius this week, so funny at the same time as being so dramatic!
> 
> chrissie seeing the door stop looking at her!!! genius


*Loved it.. not only was the door stop looking at her but it was smack dab in the middle of the door way !!!!!!! Dang that was like u said sheere genius !!!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> I posted it Yesterday, Dennis doesn't trust Chrissie at all, He said "looks like someone else allready has beaten me in killing Den". I hope he will confront her in a cool suave way, he Knows Chrissie did it, how I do not know, maybe he pieced it together, because Chrissie couldn't stop all the excuses she made to steer Sharon in the wrong directions.


*Yea u are right DD.. he did say that,, its only a matter of time he goes toe to toe with her  whahooooooooo*

----------


## hannah-mj

EE is just fab at the min , yes and Dennis is being a boy isnt he?!

----------


## parkerman

> I posted it Yesterday, Dennis doesn't trust Chrissie at all, He said "looks like someone else allready has beaten me in killing Den".


Well they had! It doesn't mean it was Chrissie or that he thinks it was Chrissie. He was just stating a fact.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Well they had! It doesn't mean it was Chrissie or that he thinks it was Chrissie. He was just stating a fact.


Yeah he stated it as a fact but he looked right at Chrissie whilst saying it. But it could be just me seeing things. :Angel:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah he stated it as a fact but he looked right at Chrissie whilst saying it. But it could be just me seeing things.


I think your right, I saw it too. People trying to comfort Chrissie as she put on the water works, and then Dennis looks at her as if to say your not fooling me! Maybe that's not what the writers were trying to acheive, but good writers don't tend to do these things by accident.  I think they were trying to show us that Dennis suspected her from the off.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thats what I think, and Chrissie is so freaked out with her covering up and giving other people the run around that she could break into tears at any rate. Good acting though by Tracy Ann

----------


## Amz84

Yeah dennis knows its chrissie for definate!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Thats what I think, and Chrissie is so freaked out with her covering up and giving other people the run around that she could break into tears at any rate. Good acting though by Tracy Ann


*Hmmmmmmm does any one know when the funeral is and when Peggy dumps Chrissie in with Den ????*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *Hmmmmmmm does any one know when the funeral is and when Peggy dumps Chrissie in with Den ????*


Isn't this a spoiler.. tut tut...

----------


## Emma-Lou

Thought Monday and Tuesady episodes have been great and i am sure tonight will be just as good and i can't wait.

----------


## JustJodi

> Isn't this a spoiler.. tut tut...


 :Ponder:  I *guess it could be???,, dunno???  didnt think it was  because  it has been discussed here or at least I thought it was...oh well I am sure every one is willing to forgive me ,,, *

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well  :Nono:  Foei as we say in The Netherlands, but only 37 minutes untill the next episode.........

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Wal2l:  Oh dear I was mistaken its only 1 minute

----------


## Debs

oh my goodness am watching ee and just want to say that sam has suddenly become a very good actress!! where on earth has that come???

----------


## hannah-mj

she is really good at the moment isnt she shes fab!
i got her autograph today lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> she is really good at the moment isnt she shes fab!
> i got her autograph today lol


 
seems a shame she is leaving now why didnt she show us what she could do a long time ago

----------


## hannah-mj

> seems a shame she is leaving now why didnt she show us what she could do a long time ago


yeah thats what i think! oh well its too late now really isnt it  :Smile: 
EE was very good tonight i really like this storyline its fab!!

----------


## Debs

yeah i like this can you believe chrissie!!! poor sam

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow, that was a brilliant ending tonight. Dennis knows what is true!!!!!

----------


## hannah-mj

i really wasnt expecting chrissie to be arrested it really shocked me lol i knew it would happen just not then xx

----------


## Debs

> Wow, that was a brilliant ending tonight. Dennis knows what is true!!!!!


 
yeah he does dosent he, but why isnt he saying something???

----------


## Debs

> i really wasnt expecting chrissie to be arrested it really shocked me lol i knew it would happen just not then xx


id seen it in a magazine so i knew it was coming but will she manange to fool the police???

----------


## hannah-mj

> id seen it in a magazine so i knew it was coming but will she manange to fool the police???


hmm i kinda hope so , ya see i like chrissie and dont want her to get arrested but when i see sam desperately trying to prove her innocence (sp?) i really feel for her!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i really wasnt expecting chrissie to be arrested it really shocked me lol i knew it would happen just not then xx


Same here!! Btw did you see how Stace really wanted to help...

----------


## Layne

One thing to sum up that episode 'Bloody Brilliant'!!
I mean this week has been superb, but i think tonights eppi was great, i mean Dennis is so onto Chrissie, is that woman going to tell any more lies!!!
I'm actually getting confused over what actually is the truth!!!!
Loved the interveiw, DCI Riccick is great!
I like how Stacey helped, i knew she would but i'm sitting there watching saying'god where is stacey come on'!!
I didn't realise that Kat told Big mo, so now i guess the Slaters have on over on Chrissie, but then again, one word from chrissie and zoe could go down!
And Chrissie getting arrested too, again i knew it was going to happen just not then!
xxx

----------


## Dutchgirl

> yeah he does dosent he, but why isnt he saying something???


I think he' s glad that Den is dead and he knows that Sharon cannot face up to reality, so he keeps stum about Chrissie. :Angel:

----------


## ?????

i couldn't help but smile all the through tonights episode. IT WAS BRILLIANT! did anyone notice how dennis was showing his happiness by wearing that colourful t-shirt.(well, cant say i blame him, the old man put him through hell) lol. and CHRISSIE, can that women ever stop telling lies. every time she opens her mouth is like 'here we go, another load of bull'. and poor sam, things arent getin better for her are they thanks to the slaters. 'oh no we musnt get our innocent zoe in to all this'

----------


## BlackKat

Damn Chrissie is a good liar -- _I_ almost believed her,   :Lol:  Tied in with the fact that Sam is trying to keep Zoe out of it, make Chrissie look extra evil, and is a very bad liar anyway, I can see why the police are going after Sam instead.

I want Sam to go down anyway -- purely because I like Chrissie, and I don't like Sam.   :Lol:  

Fantastic episode -- nice to see Ruby, but I'm wondering what Johnny thinks about all this, he doesn't usually like things messing up in "his" neighbourhood...oh, wait, that was pre-Wuss Johnny. Carry on.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

> Damn Chrissie is a good liar -- _I_ almost believed her,   Tied in with the fact that Sam is trying to keep Zoe out of it, make Chrissie look extra evil, and is a very bad liar anyway, I can see why the police are going after Sam instead.
> 
> I want Sam to go down anyway -- purely because I like Chrissie, and I don't like Sam.   
> 
> Fantastic episode -- nice to see Ruby, but I'm wondering what Johnny thinks about all this, he doesn't usually like things messing up in "his" neighbourhood...oh, wait, that was pre-Wuss Johnny. Carry on.


yeh i know what you mean, i did almost believe her, maybe i did   :Searchme:  

and yeh i can see why the police have gone after sam too! That girls need to get her story straight!!! But one thing the way sam was saying about den's body not fitting and how chrissie had to push it down were they lies or the truth?

And yeh sam to go down! I LOVE CHRISSIE!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

I missed the first few minutes -- was this a new day after the wedding, or the same one? It looked like a new one, but Chrissie was wearing the same clothes - surely she could have found some from somewhere.   :Searchme:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I missed the first few minutes


Me too  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

> I missed the first few minutes -- was this a new day after the wedding, or the same one? It looked like a new one, but Chrissie was wearing the same clothes - surely she could have found some from somewhere.


its the next day! Urmm i missed the first bit two, but on tuesday the police man said they'd interview sam tomorrow morning, and by that they obviously meant today!

----------


## ?????

it was the next morning, everyone else changed except for chrissie - i think its because she couldn't get into the vic and etc, so she proberly didn't bother to get changed - maybe she liked the horrible dress. suited the cunning bitch if you ask me.

----------


## jason_beech

first zoe then chrrisse do you like anybody?no offence

----------


## ?????

> first zoe then chrrisse do you like anybody?no offence



Jason, how lovely to hear from you again. and what do you mean i don't like chrissie ' - i love chrissie, just didn't like dress thats all.  :Lol:  as for zoe- please don't get me started on her. (i proberly get another warning or an alert or whatever they given me now)

----------


## jason_beech

sorry i thought you disliked chrissie for a bit thought id say zoe for the crack hahaha  rememebered how much you liked her but i wont open up those bad feelings you have again lol

----------


## JustJodi

> it was the next morning, everyone else changed except for chrissie - i think its because she couldn't get into the vic and etc, so she proberly didn't bother to get changed - maybe she liked the horrible dress. suited the cunning bitch if you ask me.


*I really did  not like her dress either, it did ABSOLUTELY nothing for her.. she could have pulled something off a rack at the stalls.. then I remembered no one was allowed to open up..*

----------


## angelblue

Hi i thought tonight eppy was excellent i am liked the way sharon and dennis were getting suspicous of chrissie but then couldnt believe sharon fell for it hook line and skiner i think she is in to much  but i dont think dennis did 

I also liked sam and stacey but it is really annoying me the way they trying to cover up for zoe she played a part to  

I really want to see the emotional side of it all now how sharon deals with it and dennis when he walked off he looked like he was going to cry bless i hope at some point  sharon reaches out to him and they can really talk about their feeling and dens death be their for eachother 

I think dennis suspects but wont say anything to sharon because i think he thinks sharon cant handle it i really hope sharon realises soon i hope this make sharon and dennis stronger 

 :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Chrissie Watts continues her reign of Walford and long may she remain who cares what she did she's fabbie 

The episode was superb roll on tomorrow love is in the air awwwwwww

----------


## sarahwelford

does it go of when jake comes back or do we get to see them together

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought tonight was pretty good too..Sam is going to have to get things straight..She did a good job flubbing things..but she is also suffering a big fat hang over too !!!*
*Bless Billy's lil heart being confused as ever.. I always thought he was a bit on the thick side.. like Pat told him, be what you always wanted to be  A MITCHELL,,*
*Dennis obviously doesn't believe a word Chrissie was saying,, she couldnt keep her story straight.. and trying to get Sharon on her side AGAIN.. Sharon is a blasted fool.. but again I can see where her "grief" is controlling her a bit, but wait until Sharon finds out exactly what sort of MATE Ms Chrissie is..*
*Tomorrow should be interesting,,,*

----------


## feelingyellow

boy is Stacey gonna be in trouble when they find out she gave a false alibi, it may have worked for zoe but she won't be able to make it work for chrissie. good epi, sam was excellent, she has really shown her real talent over the last few months  :Smile:  sharon - no brains, no brains at all. dennis, so cute the way he uses his 'thinking' expression! chrissie's dress was as good as what pauline wore for aleesha's christening.

----------


## parkerman

I can't help thinking it was a bad move by Stacey to give Chrissie an alibi. Once Sam learns about it she'll have no alternative but to bring Zoe in to the whole thing. She's kept her out so far, but when it appears she'll be left to take the rap on her own, well...

By the way, that dress was awful!

----------


## ?????

why have i got an Alert?? and what does the money bit mean???

----------


## littlemo

I thought last nights epsiode was the best of the week so far! I loved all the interaction with Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis, and although Sharon finally came round to Chrissie's way of thinking, she didn't seem like a push over. Sharon really layed into Chrissie, it wasn't just Dennis who was suspicious. And when they finally find out the truth, there'll be hell to pay. 

I think Chrissie is a good liar when it comes to dealing with the law, and everybody else, but she's crap at it when she's lying to Dennis and Sharon. That credit card fraud, what a rubbish excuse! Card fraud commited against your husband, isn't exactly the crime of the century! I think a missing persons investigation takes priority don't you?! What she's saying doesn't make any sense, how can she think that she'll get away with it. And who else thinks it looks suspicious that a Slater would give both Zoe and Chrissie an alibi.

----------


## Flozza

poor sam. Kim Medcalf is doing so well

----------


## Emma-Lou

> Chrissie Watts continues her reign of Walford and long may she remain who cares what she did she's fabbie 
> 
> The episode was superb roll on tomorrow love is in the air awwwwwww


I totally agree Chrissie may have done a bad thing but i still think she is great and hope she gets away with it,can you imagine what the look on Sam's face will be like if she does.All my friends have turned against Chrissie and wonder why i still like her and i dont know,i do agree her dress does nothing for her.I cant wait until tonights episode to see how Chrissie gets out this.  :Cheer:

----------


## RealityGap

> poor sam. Kim Medcalf is doing so well


she really is playing a storm - well done Kim :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow, another superb episode, Chrissie could not believe she got away with Murder....


Sharon does really need to put on eyeliner, her eyes looked small, yuck  :Sick:

----------


## Layne

Another Brilliant Episode!!!!
Kim Medcalf and Tracy-Ann are Fantastic! Seriuosly both of them were great!!!


Yey jakey is back!!!! Stacey is great aswell, love the bond her and Kat have

And dennis and sharon too, I like how he ain't bothered about it! And well i think he is still suspicous of chrissie!
xxx

----------


## Layne

And i'm glad Chrissie is free, and sam went down! haha,

----------


## Luna

lol dot and the "They've arrested Betty"  :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I love the relationshop between Kat and Stacey now!! They are great together!!

Jake's back woohoo but not the best entrance I say!!

Its amazing of Dennis like knows everything.. wow... physic  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I absoloutly love Sam's acting.. Chrissie looked a bit shocked that they belived her!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> lol dot and the "They've arrested Betty"


lol yeah!! That was funny  :Rotfl:  I was like what no!! They arrested the stoned Betty  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was so funny when dot said as bettys been aressted
i was killing my self laughing

----------


## Dutchgirl

> it was so funny when dot said as bettys been aressted
> i was killing my self laughing


And then pauline rolling her eyes as usual, it is good they keep funny moments .

----------


## Luna

To be honest i thought the dot thing was the only good thing about tonights episode

Honestly if i heard it was Chrissie that killed him, he was my dad and i loved him, he died thinking i hated him or just stick to your story stace one more time  :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

"It was Chrissieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" Oh, Sam, dear, nobody cares. Boo hoo.

Jake's back, Jake's back! I assume he either read about it in the papers or Alfie phoned and told him -- if Alfie phoned him I forgive Alfie for everything, including Moflie/Kalfie, because he brought Jake back.   :Wub:  

"They've arrested Betty." I could see that line coming a mile off, yet it still had me in hysterics. I think it was the delivery.

----------


## squillyfer

I know you could just tell thats what she was going to say but it was still hillarious

----------


## BlackKat

That female police officer is evil -- look at the eyes! She's dead inside! I like the guy though -- Riddick, is it?

----------


## sarahwelford

i was crying of laughter so funny

----------


## Luna

> That female police officer is evil -- look at the eyes! She's dead inside! I like the guy though -- Riddick, is it?


Yeah she was in casualty at one point and played a hard b*tch there too

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah she was in casualty at one point and played a hard b*tch there too


Thats where I know her from, thanks that was killing me!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> "It was Chrissieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" Oh, Sam, dear, nobody cares. Boo hoo.
> 
> "They've arrested Betty." I could see that line coming a mile off, yet it still had me in hysterics. I think it was the delivery.


Poor Same aye, i never liked her whhen she was like a mitchel and trying to hget up everyones nose, but now i feel sorry for her. she's all laone and no one beleives her true story. oh well life goes on...

i could so totally see that coming fomr Dot. i mean pauline did say 'they've taken my dog' what was dot supposed to think, i mean she wouldnt really think the door stop would she. lol i know i wouldnt, bt how daft lol arresting Betty, yeah she saw it all from sat in the corner. lol

----------


## littlemo

> And dennis and sharon too, I like how he ain't bothered about it! And well i think he is still suspicous of chrissie!
> xxx


He's definetely suspicious of Chrissie, and I think he has it in him to care about Den, he's just not letting himself. If Dennis didn't care he wouldn't be bothered about Chrissie getting off with murder.

----------


## pinkles14

Another good eppy from eastenders
Dennis is starting to realise that things dont add up and that sam carnt of done it all
on her own...

the bit where dot thought that betty the dog  had been arrested was funny..

----------


## angelblue

I really enjoyed tonight eppy loved the sharon and dennis scenes i liked the way sharon try to get dennis to talk about his feeling i am glad she is not pushing him an away they need eachother i am also glad he is suspicious of chrissie sharon is feeling gulity 

I thought dot and pauline were funny also sam and chrissie were great as will chrissie very good liar and sam falling an apart and staceys is worried an about the consquence of her lie   :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

Kim Medcalf really really does deserve an award. "It was Chrissieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  e" duf duf duf duf duf duf duf

----------


## SarahWakefield

I didnt know jake was coming back this week never said anything in the tv mag you get with the sun! did they keep it a secret or something or am i just really slow lol!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Chrisse and Sam where great tnight!!!!!!!!!!!! Chrisse n jake reunited yay!!!!!!!!!

The women police women played laura meadowns in the bill!!!!!

----------


## hannah-mj

Missed first half but rest was sooo good god its fab!
kim medcalf is brill! woooo jake and chrissie re-united!
hehe see chrissies face when she was hugging jake she didnt look suspicious atall! hmmm ....yeah right!

----------


## Emma-Lou

I thought it was a great eppisode i totlayy forget Jake wascoming back tonight so it was great to see him.Great acting from Kim and Tracy-Ann

----------


## BlackKat

I loved how Dennis was saying about how he didn't buy Chrissie's act, that he didn't think Sam was capable of murdering Den, that she couldn't have done it on her own etc, all good points, and Sharon's returning argument was "She gave me earrings!"

I think perhaps Sharon left her brain in America.

----------


## Abbie

> I didnt know jake was coming back this week never said anything in the tv mag you get with the sun! did they keep it a secret or something or am i just really slow lol!


i never knew he was coming back this week either but it was a nice surprise lol

----------


## Abbie

> I loved how Dennis was saying about how he didn't buy Chrissie's act, that he didn't think Sam was capable of murdering Den, that she couldn't have done it on her own etc, all good points, and Sharon's returning argument was "She gave me earrings!"
> 
> I think perhaps Sharon left her brain in America.


lol yer

----------


## emma_strange

Sooo glad Jake is back, him and Chrissie are meant. But wonder what happened to Danny

----------


## ?????

POOR SAM!  i actually feel sorry for her, Mmm her tiny brain and sense has landed her in trouble again.  dont know why she couldn't just tell the truth from the start, maybe then they would have believed her.

----------


## Abi

Yeah i agree, i felt sorry for her as well. The writters have really made this story affective, so a round of appluse to them i say. Hopefully they can keep it up, as this is a sensational storyline.

----------


## Rach33

Tried again to feel sorry for Sam but again I couldn't be bothered I've only just watched EE today as I went out last night and got a little bit drunk 

It was worth the wait after all Jakey's back yay and Chrissie seemed to have a lie for everything I have a feeling she's had all her lines prepared just in case either Sam or Zoe revealed the truth and she to me will always be the Queen of Walford and long may she reign 

Dennis made me laugh with some of his lines and the way he told Sharon he was glad he was dead who wouldn't be 

Top week from EE 11/10 for the whole week

----------


## JustJodi

> Sooo glad Jake is back, him and Chrissie are meant. But wonder what happened to Danny


 
*I am sure we will hear something about Danny eventually,, I am more curious how Johnny is going to react when he sees Jake in Walford*

----------


## littlemo

> Tried again to feel sorry for Sam but again I couldn't be bothered I've only just watched EE today as I went out last night and got a little bit drunk 
> 
> It was worth the wait after all Jakey's back yay and Chrissie seemed to have a lie for everything I have a feeling she's had all her lines prepared just in case either Sam or Zoe revealed the truth and she to me will always be the Queen of Walford and long may she reign 
> 
> Dennis made me laugh with some of his lines and the way he told Sharon he was glad he was dead who wouldn't be 
> 
> Top week from EE 11/10 for the whole week


Dennis makes me laugh too! He'll make a joke out of anything. I think it's his way of coping. 

I really don't like Chrissie, I  hate her manipulatve ways. The way she is using Sharon's feelings to convince her she's innocent, is the lowest of the low. And I feel sorry for Sam too. I want Chrissie to get her commupence.

----------


## JustJodi

> I loved how Dennis was saying about how he didn't buy Chrissie's act, that he didn't think Sam was capable of murdering Den, that she couldn't have done it on her own etc, all good points, and Sharon's returning argument was "She gave me earrings!"
> 
> I think perhaps Sharon left her brain in America.


*Sharon was a real air head in that epi.. more so than normal,, so what if she got earrings from Chrissie   big whoo...Did Den actually give her those earrings ????*
*Sam bless her teeny tiny brain,, she kept flubbing her story,,*
*Dennis ahhhhh he gets me so excited*

----------


## [email protected]

it was a right good eppy werent it.

Dot made me laugh, when pauline sed they've taken my dog, and dot sed what theyv'e arrested betty!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

cant wait 4 mondays ep

----------


## JustJodi

> it was a right good eppy werent it.
> 
> Dot made me laugh, when pauline sed they've taken my dog, and dot sed what theyv'e arrested betty!   
> 
> cant wait 4 mondays ep


*that was a classic moment between Dot and Pauline,, those two can be hilarous,, I also love watching Dennis and Dot and Jim and Pauline for some reason they play off together  really well *

----------


## Debs

Watched the omnibus today as i missed fridays. good to see jake back didnt realise he was actually back yet thought it was next week!

chrissie is such a cow, but what a fab liar

and sharon!!!!!! well she is doing my head in, she really is a dumb blond!!! roll on tomorrows episode

----------


## JustJodi

> Watched the omnibus today as i missed fridays. good to see jake back didnt realise he was actually back yet thought it was next week!
> 
> chrissie is such a cow, but what a fab liar
> 
> and sharon!!!!!! well she is doing my head in, she really is a dumb blond!!! roll on tomorrows episode


*Sharon played the dumb blonde to the hilt didn't she  " Chrissie gave me earrings "  * 
*I think Dennis had enuff too when he walked off*
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emma_strange

> *Sharon played the dumb blonde to the hilt didn't she  " Chrissie gave me earrings "  * 
> *I think Dennis had enuff too when he walked off*


I think he's just gunna try and prove Chrissie killed Den now!

----------


## Debs

> *Sharon played the dumb blonde to the hilt didn't she " Chrissie gave me earrings " * 
> *I think Dennis had enuff too when he walked off*


 
he was probably thinking th same as us jodi!! OH MY GOD ive married a really dumb one here!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Can we say Blond?

----------


## littlemo

> I think he's just gunna try and prove Chrissie killed Den now!


Do you think eventually Dennis will team up with the Mitchells to get Chrissie put away? I know the famillies aren't the best of friends, but he could see it as the only option. 

Once Dennis reveals his feelings to Sharon, and comes to terms with his father's death, maybe he will feel the need to have Den's killer brought to justice.

----------


## littlemo

> he was probably thinking th same as us jodi!! OH MY GOD ive married a really dumb one here!!


You may have a point, although Dennis knew what she was like before he married her. I don't think it's really a case of Sharon being dumb, it's just that she likes to think the best of people. Like Dot said a short time ago, 'she's got a constant heart, which can either be a good thing or a bad thing'. In the case of Chrissie it's a bad thing. Sharon is being manipulated by Chrissie because her feelings for her family are so strong. It's allowing her to be blinded.

----------


## JustJodi

> Do you think eventually Dennis will team up with the Mitchells to get Chrissie put away? I know the famillies aren't the best of friends, but he could see it as the only option. 
> 
> Once Dennis reveals his feelings to Sharon, and comes to terms with his father's death, maybe he will feel the need to have Den's killer brought to justice.


*I have a hard time imagining Dennis working alongside PHIL after all it was Den who got him thrown INSIDE,,*
*Sharon is annoying the heck out of me right now,, so quite frankly I can under stand  Dennis NOT SMILING any more *

----------


## JustJodi

> Can we say Blond?


YEP YOU SURE CAN SAY BLONDE !!!!!!!! lol  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> *I have a hard time imagining Dennis working alongside PHIL after all it was Den who got him thrown INSIDE,,*
> *Sharon is annoying the heck out of me right now,, so quite frankly I can under stand  Dennis NOT SMILING any more *


I know the Watts are responsible for putting Phil in prison, but personal issues don't usually get in the way of 'business'. And they both want the same thing. Or maybe Dennis doesn't want Chrissie put away, i'm not sure how he feels at the moment. 

I don't think any of the Watts are smiling, a member of their family is dead. It might please a lot of people, but I think grieving helps with closure.

----------


## Gabby

Sharon is really annoyin me too, she certainly is acting like a real blonde.And i noticed that dennis never seems to have a smile on his face anymore , she must really wind him up!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol a real blonde.. they the ones who come in the blonde jokes jokes!! He can see through Chrissie that Dennis can!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Sharon is really annoyin me too, she certainly is acting like a real blonde.And i noticed that dennis never seems to have a smile on his face anymore , she must really wind him up!!!


*Sharon is ANNOYING,, Dennis used to smile alot before all this rubbish happened and hes seeing a side of Sharon I do not think he likes, but every person has a BREAKING POINT,, and Sharon is going to drive Dennis away,, like he said to Jim  that even with Den dead he was still controlling things,, ( Sharon )*

----------


## JustJodi

*Dennis is able to see Chrissie for who she is cos he is not as PERSONALLY involved with Den like the "girls" are,, Wonder if Chrissie is finally gonna take that dreadful rag off and change,, I mean after all jakie is back *

----------


## RealityGap

Kat asked Alfie to marry her and he said NO!!! URGH!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Kat asked Alfie to marry her and he said NO!!! URGH!!


Don't worry.. Im sure Alfie will see the right way soon!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *Wonder if Chrissie is finally gonna take that dreadful rag off and change,, I mean after all jakie is back *


Chrissie's changed!! Never saw her in jeans before  :EEK!: !!

----------


## Abi

Its amazing!!!

----------


## baileya

enjoyed tonights ep nice episode to start the week. Liked the way Keith didnt pick Aleesha up and Demi smiling when she finally did. Great acting from Perry tonight enjoyed his scene in the pub where he smashed the glass.

Monday: 8.5/10

----------


## Abi

The billy stuff was alright, but the rest was pretty average

----------


## hayley

I was getting annoyed with sharon in tonights episode! Chrissie looked really pretty in jeans and the top! And her and jake were really sweet! Poor Kat!  :Sad:

----------


## RealityGap

> enjoyed tonights ep nice episode to start the week. Liked the way Keith didnt pick Aleesha up and Demi smiling when she finally did. Great acting from Perry tonight enjoyed his scene in the pub where he smashed the glass.
> 
> Monday: 8.5/10


it was a great scene with Aleesha and Demi  :Heart:

----------


## kelly05

The wee baby who plays Aleesha is soooo cute!!! That was a nice heartwarming story in the middle of all the doom and gloom!!
Poor Sam.. thought she was getting bail, and then at the last minute, her hopes are quashed! I really like the way Billy really goes out of his way to support Sam. I mean what has she ever done for him? I also heard that when Peggy comes back, she wants nothing to do with Billy... Why? He has been the only one to look out for Sam in ages... He doesn't get the credit he deserves!
Hated the bit at the end.. Poor Kat.. Lets hope this storyline is nearing the end..

----------


## baileya

Just looking at the tv guide and for thursdays it says one of those classical episodes that eastenders produces. Im really looking forward to the rest of this weeks episodes and I thaught that was a good start.

----------


## RealityGap

> Just looking at the tv guide and for thursdays it says one of those classical episodes that eastenders produces. Im really looking forward to the rest of this weeks episodes and I thaught that was a good start.


looking forwards to this week - well actually this month looks good  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Kat asked Alfie to marry her and he said NO!!! URGH!!


 :EEK!:  *I know,, I was so sure he would break down and say YES!!! man hes an idiot, but then again I am beyond caring .. let him hook up with Pat or Pauline .. don't care*

----------


## JustJodi

> Chrissie's changed!! Never saw her in jeans before !!


*she must have HAD to go SHOPPING ( probably on her dead husbands credit cards ),, to get a change of clothes,,Billy has tried his best to do right by Sam, I was amazed that Pat tried to help,, shes a good woman..*
*Keith did the right thing this evening,, forced Demi into action,, was good seeing her smile again and Darren too,, that lil baby is so cute ( alot cuter than FREDDIE)*
*Do NOT get me started on the stupid triangle,, i left the room to do the dishes when those two came on,,*
*Glad Jake is back, and glad he went to see Johnny ..*

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

wish there was a bit more Chrisse and jake! But i agree she did look really nice in the jeans n top combo she looked more casual which was good to see!! Billy stuff was good and like stacy n kat relationship

----------


## parkerman

I thought the bail story was a bit unreal. Â£25,000 for a murderer. He would have needed something nearer to Â£250,000 even if bail was agreed.
For God's sake Alfie. It's Kat NOT Mo!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought the bail story was a bit unreal. Â£25,000 for a murderer. He would have needed something nearer to Â£250,000 even if bail was agreed.
> For God's sake Alfie. It's Kat NOT Mo!!!


 *Hmmm I wonder if they had offered more would she have been bailed ????* 
*Alfie is a prat !!!!!*

----------


## CrazyLea

yesterdays eppi was alright nothing special  :Big Grin:  sharon is also annoying me!

----------


## hazey

I thought the bit with Pauline offering Chrissie to go and have a lay down at her place a bit silly, Pauline was like ..oh come on dear lets go and you can have a nice lay down. She's not ill. Chrissie had been staying in a hotel with Jake I am sure she did get some sleep...

----------


## kayla05

Roll on Thursday when peggy returns, that will be un-missable!

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought the bit with Pauline offering Chrissie to go and have a lay down at her place a bit silly, Pauline was like ..oh come on dear lets go and you can have a nice lay down. She's not ill. Chrissie had been staying in a hotel with Jake I am sure she did get some sleep...


*Sleep ??? are u sure *

----------


## BlackKat

> *Sleep ??? are u sure *


I don't think anything actually happened at the hotel. Jake wants to take things slow and give her some space.

----------


## Layne

> I don't think anything actually happened at the hotel. Jake wants to take things slow and give her some space.



Until Thursday obviously!!! x

----------


## hannah-mj

i like tonights eppi 
Stacey seems really sweet at the min lol
Sharon i sooo annoying god i dont like her! at the moment any way!
Dot passed yay!
Dennis looked grrrreat when he was getting *kinda* angry with jake!

 think it was good tonight what do you all think? xxx

----------


## Dutchgirl

I really liked Kats reply to Stacey when Stacey said that Zoe was as "stuck up cow". She genuinly likes her and is worried for her. 
And please make a decision Alfie!!!!!!!!!!!! Do not torment Kat anymore I like her.

----------


## hannah-mj

> I really liked Kats reply to Stacey when Stacey said that Zoe was as "stuck up cow". She genuinly likes her and is worried for her.


 I realy like watching the scenes with kat and stacey in they are really good to watch  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Now that Dennis has decided to play detective, perhaps he can solve the "Who murdered Jack Dalton" riddle.....

----------


## Layne

Not being harsh but why on earth would Jack darlton come up now it was like 2 years ago!
I don't hink dennis is gonna get done for it not now!
anyway!

Tonights eppi was fab! But its annoying one minute every is nice to chrissie the next they are all calling her a murderer, its all billy's fault!  :Thumbsdown: n:

Lots of Jake and Chrissie tonight which i liked, and i like how dennis is kinda onto chrissie,it keeps us hanging on,and does jake know??  :Searchme: 

Fab can't wait till thursday! x

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Dennis is such a hypercriet even if he suspects Chrissie as killing who is he to judge her when he has done exactly the same thing!

I like Billy but i wish he would stop trying to turn everyone against chrissie!!
I just hope everyone doesnt end up hating her in the weeks just before she leaves!

----------


## Gabby

Dot being extra confident was funny!

Ahh Dennis  :Wub:  Opps, sorry about that!

----------


## JustJodi

> Dot being extra confident was funny!
> 
> Ahh Dennis  Opps, sorry about that!


*I love Dot.. shes such fun !! Just watching Dennis and Jake interact was worth it.. those two both know their stuff,,*

----------


## chance

im hating jake wearing that leather jkt he looks like the gimp in pulp fiction

----------


## kelly05

> I realy like watching the scenes with kat and stacey in they are really good to watch


I agree with you.. Stacey is really shining at the minute as well. I think she really looks up to Kat.
Glad Kat is deciding to take some action...showing Alfie that she's not prepared to waste the rest of her life pining after him!! Can't wait to see the look on Little Mo's face when she finds out that Alfie is going to pick Kat over her. She is so annoying, with her granny clothes and her whiney voice. She reminds me of Frank Spencer more and more every day.Can't wait til Thursdays episode when Alfie finaaly realises it's Kat he loves... Been waiting for this since May!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree with you.. Stacey is really shining at the minute as well. I think she really looks up to Kat.
> Glad Kat is deciding to take some action...showing Alfie that she's not prepared to waste the rest of her life pining after him!! Can't wait to see the look on Little Mo's face when she finds out that Alfie is going to pick Kat over her. She is so annoying, with her granny clothes and her whiney voice. She reminds me of Frank Spencer more and more every day.Can't wait til Thursdays episode when Alfie finaaly realises it's Kat he loves... Been waiting for this since May!!!!


*What about her announcement in the Slater Kitchen she was gonna LEAVE FOR GOOD ?????*

----------


## sarahwelford

i thought she made the announcment in the vic in front of alfie

----------


## JustJodi

> i thought she made the announcment in the vic in front of alfie


*I need an INSTANT REPLAY on my TV    I am getting more confused by the day *

----------


## Luna

She did and then she made it again infront of alfie!!! i thought that was strange for her to do it twice

----------


## brenda1971

Well enjoyed last nite I am glad that Billy is onto chrissie as she cant get away with murder.Also even dennis is starting to come round now.

----------


## JustJodi

> She did and then she made it again infront of alfie!!! i thought that was strange for her to do it twice


*Thanks so much Luna,, I thought I was LOOSING my mind,, first time around  Alfie wasn't there,, 2nd time he was !!!*

----------


## Luna

> *Thanks so much Luna,, I thought I was LOOSING my mind,, first time around  Alfie wasn't there,, 2nd time he was !!!*


Yup thats right  :Lol:

----------


## chance

how many times in one episode can kat say 'darling'???!!!

----------


## Luna

> how many times in one episode can kat say 'darling'???!!!


Too many to count

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know is when it all comes out that chrissie did it will jake apologise to billy

----------


## Keating's babe

I can't see Jake apologising to Billy.

----------


## Luna

> What I want to know is when it all comes out that chrissie did it will jake apologise to billy


No chance  jake isn't that type of bloke

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i agree!

----------


## JustJodi

> how many times in one episode can kat say 'darling'???!!!


*Ummmmmmmm ONCE ???? *

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't see Jake apologising to Billy.


*Me either,,, and I doubt any one will apologize to poor Billy the invisable kid*

----------


## hannah-mj

haha sharon-->''You B*tch'' hehe caught!

----------


## kayla05

Lol, yep now sharon knows, Dennis isnt going to be happy, "ello sweethart, how r u" it was great to see peggy again even if it was only for 2 seconds! new it would end where she returned. cant wait for 2moros eppisode!

----------


## littlemo

It wasn't a great episode, but it all leads to the things coming up. Peggy's return, Sharon finding Jake and Chrissie in bed together and the whole Kat and Alfie thing. For the first time in ages we have a lot of storylines going on at once. It used to be very difficult to pick out one storyline going on in EE, now there's several, it's nice. 

Dennis hasn't been in it a lot lately. You'd think he'd be there stirring things with Chrissie, why hasn't he said anything to her?

We saw a more intimate side to Jake and Chrissie's relationship tonight. He seems to really care about her, maybe even love. And he made it obvious tonight that whatever she had done he would be there for her. Even if the thing she had done was murder her husband in cold blood.

----------


## kelly05

Agree with you........There are lots of things going on!!! Glad to see it, cos lately Eastenders has been known for relying on the one storyline!! Really loved the Kat and Alfie stuff...... It took me back  to the good old days!! Pity it's only going to last for like one more episode!! Ah well..we should enjoy it while we can!! Loved the Chrissie and Jake stuff as well. How ironic was Chrissie when she said "What have I done?" repeatedly? If only you knew Jake........
Can't wait til tomorrow night!!!

----------


## angelblue

Were was dennis come ee he is leaving soon   :Wub:  i want see more interaction with dennis sharon and chrissie and dot 

But good espisode i liked it when sharon called chrissie a bi***  :Cheer:

----------


## Charmed

Brill episode tonight.Good acting from the whole cast,especially Sharon,Chrissie,Jake,Kat and Alfie.Well done ee!If they keep it up they're ratings will go up for sure!

----------


## xCharliex

OMG how much was i laughing when Kat was singing "Tomorrow" on the back of that builders truck!!! Absolute classic, glad to see the old Kat back for a few minutes!

----------


## BlackKat

Who wrote tonight? Whoever it was they managed to make me like Alfie. And I thought that was never going to happen again. Was quite a shock to find myself enjoying his scenes.

Oh, Jakissie, my sweet adorable, murdering couple. (Well, he's an only accomplice I suppose). I love them, I really do.

I don't care about Sharon. Logically, I can see her side and why she is upset...but I just don't care. At all.

I don't think there was anything I didn't like tonight, everything seemed to flow together really well.   :Thumbsup:  Fantastic eppy.

----------


## Flozza

wow wee hehehe chrissie go caught hahaha. amazing again ee loved the parts with sam, billy and of course peggy at the end. i'm at a sleepover tomorrow so i'll ave to tape it hehehehehe fabbie dabbie doo !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hannah-mj

I forgot to say i loved this eppi! it was great EE is definately getting better!

----------


## Debs

Loved tonights episode.

Kat was very funny on the back fo taht lorry!!and at last her and alfie are back together, although i do  feel a bit sorry for little mo, im sure it wont last long though!

and peggy is back hooray, didnt she look fab!

----------


## parkerman

> Who wrote tonight?


Deborah Cook

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Lol i thought sharon was funny. 

"Chrissie!Chrissie you up 'ere?....... you bitch...."

Lol that was hallarious. especially me being a chrissie hater and not even too keen on the whole jake and chrissie. lol. 

good eppi tonight, still wish that this whole kat/alfie/mo thing was over but i do like kat and alfie and want them to betogether, but if alfie has to drag lil mo thorugh it and ruin both their lives then i'm not fussed! 

Good to see peggy back only i thought she'd make more of an entrance. wonder what she'll have to say about it all. 

had to laugh wiht dot and the hoover. 

"They can hardly arrest me for being drunk and incharge of a vacum cleaner!" lol

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i thought tonights eppi was good
Kat and Alfie are together! YAYAYAY!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

the dutchess is back! for good! hurray!

but what a cliffhanger!

i swear my "NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!" lasted longer than the drumbeats!   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Have to admit at the end I was a little "Woo! Peggy's back." And then I was like "WTF, I don't like even Peggy." It may have been an overflow from my "Woo! Great episode," high.   :Lol:  But I decided to give Peggy a fair chance tomorrow.

----------


## feelingyellow

good eppie, kat and alfie so sweet! jake, chrissie and sharon FAB! maybe sharon should learn not be such a gullible idiot! peggy being back makes me happy and sad, happy cos i wanna seee a catfight between her and chrissie, but sad cos i don't wanna here her trotting round the square yelling about the vic.

----------


## chance

> *Ummmmmmmm ONCE ???? *


i wish.more like 20 times!

----------


## chance

boring episode leading up to peggy right at the end,they always do this bore us with a load of drivel then have the person we want to see right at the end!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

great episode tnight the stuff the chrisse and jake stuff when they were lying in bed was sooo sweet he definatly loves her and was it my ears or did Chrissie say *Sh!t* after jake said your kidding just before Sharon walked in!! Peggys back, hmm im quite glad but still not sure.... Missing tomorrows ep as ata party so guess ill have to tape it!!

----------


## chance

how long is it going to be before we hear alfie muttering 'duchess' every 5 mins?

----------


## JustJodi

> the dutchess is back! for good! hurray!
> 
> but what a cliffhanger!
> 
> i swear my "NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!" lasted longer than the drumbeats!


*I was like  omg Peggy keeps finding Sam in strange situations,  she was dancing in a seedy club when Peggy dragged her back, now she is back to bail her butt outta da pokey,,,,,My partner was like WAS THAT IT *

----------


## JustJodi

*loved it when Sharon called Chrissie "You B**ch"...but Jake looked yummy ..Wonder how Chrissie is gonna handle this one ....*

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, one thing that bugged me:

Little Mo: I feel like I've swapped places with Kat.
Alfie: Well, you have.
Me: Ew.

Oh Alfie, and you were doing so well for the rest of the episode as well.   :Nono:

----------


## Babe14

I was bugged by the fact that they had Alfie running round the square AGAIN, that is just so stupid.

Sharon had no right to barge in one Chrissie and Jake like that, how rude.  Also in the beginning when Chrisse and Jakey where having a secret kiss and she "barged" in again and more or less demanded toknow what was going on.  I would of told her that it was none of her business, which it isn't. She is starting to act just like Den.  I can understand where she is coming from but she has no right to tell Chrissie what she can and cannot do, in HER OWN HOME.  Plus look at the way Den treated Chrissie.

Sharon was actually being the bitch not Chrissie, life unfortunately goes on, you have to move on and this is exactly what Chrissie is doing.

Molfie/Kalfie is just so boring and has out run itself.

Loved all the commical moment and scenes, especially Patrick/Jim/Charlie, Charlie/Big Mo and of course Jim/Dot. Everyone was hung over it was so funny.

Good stuff, everything is going in the right direction, well apart from a couple of things.

----------


## BlackKat

> Sharon had no right to barge in one Chrissie and Jake like that, how rude.  Also in the beginning when Chrisse and Jakey where having a secret kiss and she "barged" in again and more or less demanded toknow what was going on.  I would of told her that it was none of her business, which it isn't. She is starting to act just like Den.  I can understand where she is coming from but she has no right to tell Chrissie what she can and cannot do, in HER OWN HOME.  Plus look at the way Den treated Chrissie.


She bugged me at the beginning as well. "Jake just brought some crates in for me." "Why?" Shut up Sharon. Seriously. If Chrissie apologises to her I will scream.

----------


## chance

why are you all feeling sorry for chrissie? she killed sharons dad!

----------


## Luna

I dont think it's the point of feeling sorry for her it more of sharon is just getting on everyones nerves trying to run everyones lifes - If she doesn't agree with it then it's not right!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> why are you all feeling sorry for chrissie? she killed sharons dad!


Yeah, but Sharon doesn't know that. It's not like Sharon's being a controlling cow in order to get revenge, or make Chrissie feel guilty. It's just that everything has to be about Sharon, and if Sharon doesn't like it, everyone must roll over to make sure Princess is happy.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree with Babe14. Firstly about Alfie running round the Square just missing Kat. It's a very old tired and well-worn cliche in Eastenders now and they ought to give that scenario a long long rest.
Secondly, yes, I don't see anything wrong with Chrissie getting together with Jake. After what Den did to her, Zoe etc., why should she go in to life-long mourning. Sharon should recognise that Chrissie has to get on with her life and if Jake makes her happy that's up to her. I can't imagine, if it had been Chrissie who had been killed, that Den would have remained celibate for very long!

----------


## Jojo

I can sort of see both sides of it - Sharon is in denial about Den, she knows what he was really like, but feels like everyone should be grieving for him for ages and can't understand why Chrissie, whom Sharon thinks loved Den till he left, is not mourning like she is, and is enjoying the attentions of Jake.  I think Chrissie should be a little more tactful, although as was previously said, Sharon didn't have any right to go barging into Chrissies bedroom.

----------


## JustJodi

> why are you all feeling sorry for chrissie? she killed sharons dad!


*Really ..... ok granted  Chrissie isn't exactly the grieving widow that every one expected to see,, but gee whiz......ok ok i think i know why  every one is rallying around Chrissie cuz they want to see more SKIN on Jake   with out Chrissie we are all DEPRIVED  *

----------


## parkerman

Doesn't apply to me, justjodi. Now, more skin on Chrissie, that's a different matter.....

----------


## JustJodi

> Doesn't apply to me, justjodi. Now, more skin on Chrissie, that's a different matter.....


*Ok so both sexes were satisfied with the amount of skin we saw,, there ya go Parkerman... but remember dear, there are a few more women on the forum than men,, so no slight intended for the male members of the forum  *

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Even Dennis is sick of Sharons bossing thats why hes hiding!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Even Dennis is sick of Sharons bossing thats why hes hiding!!!!


*Nah she wasnt being bossy she was just being whiney and annoying,,and verrrrrry blonde,, sorry Sharon fans but shes starting to bug me too..Dennis will be back for YET another round of her whining .. What a way to start a marriage *

----------


## Debs

After watching last nights episode im disturbed by the amount of rather tanned people there are!! it cant be real tan!!

pat is loking extremely orange so is billy, and sharon well she just gets browner and browner. im now finding myself watching to see who is going to be 'tangoed' next

----------


## angelblue

I dont know why everyone is picking on sharon dont get me wrong chrissie is fanastic i love her character but i can see were sharon is coming from her dad hasnt even been buried yet and chrissie is going an around with another man with a great big grin on her face like butter wouldnt melt 

Sharon doesnt know chrissie killed her dad but i think chrissie is dancing on den grave she is isnt being very tactful in her behaviour and how she is handling the situation  in other peoples feelings afterall chrissie did love den 

Also i find it very wrong that chrissie want to take the key an away from sharon if she hadnt of forge the paper for the vic then ultimatley it would of been  sharon pub   :Smile:

----------


## Luna

But what people seems to be forgetting is that Chrissie and Jake where together before the body was found!!!! Sharon even helped them get together!!!

----------


## Debs

> But what people seems to be forgetting is that Chrissie and Jake where together before the body was found!!!! Sharon even helped them get together!!!


exactly and chrissie grieved him months ago when she killed and buried him

----------


## Debs

> exactly and chrissie grieved him months ago when she killed and buried him


 
and  chrissie was trying to hide it from sharon but sharon just burst in with out knocjking so it really is her own fault

----------


## Luna

> and  chrissie was trying to hide it from sharon but sharon just burst in with out knocjking so it really is her own fault


Exactly she was trying to spare her feelings by not letting her see that her and jake where still together!!! I think dennis needs to have a word in sharons ear about privicy!!!

----------


## Debs

> Exactly she was trying to spare her feelings by not letting her see that her and jake where still together!!! I think dennis needs to have a word in sharons ear about privicy!!!


wondor what sharon would say if pauline barged in to their room when they were having a bit!!!!!    :Rotfl:   probably just that horrid pout!!!!

----------


## Luna

lmao what was the line from the wedding kiss "he doesn't need to drag it out that long"

----------


## Debs

> lmao what was the line from the wedding kiss "he doesn't need to drag it out that long"


 
yeah it was LOL  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> I dont know why everyone is picking on sharon dont get me wrong chrissie is fanastic i love her character but i can see were sharon is coming from her dad hasnt even been buried yet and chrissie is going an around with another man with a great big grin on her face like butter wouldnt melt 
> 
> Sharon doesnt know chrissie killed her dad but i think chrissie is dancing on den grave she is isnt being very tactful in her behaviour and how she is handling the situation in other peoples feelings afterall chrissie did love den 
> 
> Also i find it very wrong that chrissie want to take the key an away from sharon if she hadnt of forge the paper for the vic then ultimatley it would of been sharon pub


*I agree with you  Angel,, I think Chrissie could have at least WAITED until Den was buried and waited just a bit longer after that too,, now if she wants people to forget that some one was  pointing the finger at her ( like Billy did )she should put on a different face and act like a grieving widow. Oh well....we will all see how things turn out in the next few days I am sure !!!!*

----------


## Luna

> *I agree with you  Angel,, I think Chrissie could have at least WAITED until Den was buried and waited just a bit longer after that too,, now if she wants people to forget that some one was  pointing the finger at her ( like Billy did )she should put on a different face and act like a grieving widow. Oh well....we will all see how things turn out in the next few days I am sure !!!!*


But as i said before she was seeing jake before all this happened and sharon was happy with it

----------


## JustJodi

> But as i said before she was seeing jake before all this happened and sharon was happy with it


*Luna my dad used to say  THAT WAS THEN,,,,, THIS IS NOW,, that was before she knew her dad was murdered,, so emotions change *

----------


## Luna

It's still not fair on chrissie though sharon cant just go about saying yes that's fine then as soon as something changes for her suddenly change her mind - as i have said if it's not right for her then it's not right for anybody

----------


## JustJodi

> It's still not fair on chrissie though sharon cant just go about saying yes that's fine then as soon as something changes for her suddenly change her mind - as i have said if it's not right for her then it's not right for anybody


*I don't think Sharon is ticked off cos Chrissie is boinking Jake  i think shes just ticked off cos things have changed ( her did is dead/murdered) and she expected a bit more from Chrissie ( ie  acting more like she is grieving over her dad ??) but I understand where u are coming from Luna *

----------


## angelblue

> It's still not fair on chrissie though sharon cant just go about saying yes that's fine then as soon as something changes for her suddenly change her mind - as i have said if it's not right for her then it's not right for anybody


Yes you are right sharon did give her blessing but that was before she knew her dad was dead she thought he run off with a from daggerham but now circumstances have changed the guy is dead

----------


## Luna

i understand where you are coming from too but sharon is really getting on my nerves at the moment yes ok her dad has been found dead/murdered but the world doesn't have to stop

----------


## BlackKat

What annoys me is it's not just Chrissie -- Sharon went off because Jim wanted champagne to celebrate Dot's driving test. I mean, what's that got to do with Den? It's a driving test for god sake -- was Dot supposed to rearrange it, or not celebrate her passing just so that Sharon could grieve in peace or something.

----------


## Luna

> What annoys me is it's not just Chrissie -- Sharon went off because Jim wanted champagne to celebrate Dot's driving test. I mean, what's that got to do with Den? It's a driving test for god sake -- was Dot supposed to rearrange it, or not celebrate her passing just so that Sharon could grieve in peace or something.


Exactly!!! That was a bit over the top!!!!

----------


## kelly05

can defenitely see both sides of the arguement.. But Chrisse isn't exactly doing herself any favours!!! It's not exactly the reaction you would expect from a woman whose husband has just been found murdered and buried under your pub!!! Don't forget how much Chrissie went on to Sharon about how much she loved Den, and that he had broken her heart!! Now Sharon is thinking that since Den had not in fact left Chrissie for another woman, then she should be showing some sort of emotion about the fact that he was dead the whole time! And that he was brutally murdered!! But what Chrisse does is jump into bed with Jake!!
I think that Jake is going to be the key in Chrissie's lies unravelling, since he is so close to her during the aftermath of Den's body being found!! He could also prove to be a key police witness, as they will be keen to know about Chrissie's actions and emotions at this time?

----------


## angelblue

> can defenitely see both sides of the arguement.. But Chrisse isn't exactly doing herself any favours!!! It's not exactly the reaction you would expect from a woman whose husband has just been found murdered and buried under your pub!!! Don't forget how much Chrissie went on to Sharon about how much she loved Den, and that he had broken her heart!! Now Sharon is thinking that since Den had not in fact left Chrissie for another woman, then she should be showing some sort of emotion about the fact that he was dead the whole time! And that he was brutally murdered!! But what Chrisse does is jump into bed with Jake!!
> I think that Jake is going to be the key in Chrissie's lies unravelling, since he is so close to her during the aftermath of Den's body being found!! He could also prove to be a key police witness, as they will be keen to know about Chrissie's actions and emotions at this time?


I agree chrissie is not doing any favours for herself i think she trending on thin ice at the moment

----------


## JustJodi

> Exactly!!! That was a bit over the top!!!!


*Sharon has been annoying me for some time now,, and yes that incident at the pub was just a bit too much *

----------


## dddMac1

wonder how chrissie will explain it to sharon about her and Jake.
good to see Peggy back

----------


## Katy

dont get me started on sharon at the moment. she makes me so angry. What is with the fake tan.

----------


## JustJodi

> good to see Peggy back


*WAS IT JUST ME OR DID U THINK THE PRISON MATRON WAS RATHER NICE TO SAM ???*

----------


## dddMac1

yea i think she was

----------


## JustJodi

> dont get me started on sharon at the moment. she makes me so angry. What is with the fake tan.


*i read some where they call her TERRA COTTA SHARON,,, Eastenders must have invested in a spray on tan machine, cos every one looks TANGO'ED.*
*PSSSSST  don't get me started on Sharon either, she annoys the heck outta me right now as well *

----------


## Katy

i thought she was.

----------


## Katy

terra cotter. Sharons face looks like it belongs on the youve been tangoed website. it looks like Everyone seems to have followed the kat moon look.

----------


## parkerman

> I think that Jake is going to be the key in Chrissie's lies unravelling, since he is so close to her during the aftermath of Den's body being found!! He could also prove to be a key police witness, as they will be keen to know about Chrissie's actions and emotions at this time?


Remind me. What was Jake doing the night Den was murdered....?

----------


## dddMac1

was he not with Andy?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *WAS IT JUST ME OR DID U THINK THE PRISON MATRON WAS RATHER NICE TO SAM ???*


 She was actually, I get the feeling that they are a bit of social workers as well, they also have to check and see if someone is suicidal. Don't they? :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> was he not with Andy?


Yeah he was there when Andy got pushed of the bridge.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's what I was getting at in response to Kelly05 saying "I think that Jake is going to be the key in Chrissie's lies unravelling, since he is so close to her during the aftermath of Den's body being found!! He could also prove to be a key police witness, as they will be keen to know about Chrissie's actions and emotions at this time?" 

Perhaps he won't want to talk too much about that night!

----------


## Abbie

> haha sharon-->''You B*tch'' hehe caught!


hehe i loved that bit

----------


## JustJodi

> hehe i loved that bit


*Now lets wait n see how things go this evening... and see how Chrissie tries to explain things " Sharon it isn't how it looks ??"    Sorry guys I couldn't resist*

----------


## CrazyLea

awwww as a little mo fan i felt so sorry for her tonight  :Sad:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> awwww as a little mo fan i felt so sorry for her tonight


I'm not really a Little Mo fan, but I still felt sorry for her.  :Sad:   And I'm still in shock that Alfie made a decision and actually carried it through!!

----------


## Debs

i did as well poor little mo!! but hooray for kat ndd alfie

and peggy was her usual self, far too nice to pat i thought

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

I am a kalfie fan but I do have to admit I feel sorry for little mo   :Crying:  

But I am quite happy that kalfie are back together!   :Thumbsup:   x x x x

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the Chrissie and Sharon scene -- yay for Chrissie for not apologising and calling Sharon on the barging into people's bedrooms, but she was comforting as well, and I think it was genuine.

I was so-so on Peggy. In hysterics when she was going on about how proud she was of Sam, when Sam was protesting that she didn't do anything. And then I sat back, thought about and decided the entire Mitchell family is bonkers.

I'm slowly coming around to Kalfie again, now the storyline is actually going somewhere. I still don't forgive the last few months of crap, but I thought their scenes were good.

Felt so sorry for Little Mo at the end, but at the same time kept wishing Kacey would tone it down a bit. Her voice was climbing higher and higher and she began to sound rather like a mouse. Oh, and Shane Richie kinda sucked in that scene. He looked halfway between bored and constipated.

Still love my Jakissie - so glad that after all the stopping and starting, and Danny messing things up, and then the two months apart, they're finally together.   :Wub:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I am a kalfie fan but I do have to admit I feel sorry for little mo   
> 
> But I am quite happy that kalfie are back together!    x x x x


yeah i agree. i like kat and alfie and was a huge fan before they got together the frst time round. lol. but now the novelty is wearing off a bit. i felt sorry for little mo she didnt really deserve that. unless you think that getting with your sisters husband while she is still with him and she is still married ot billy is a crime (Which i suppose it is pretty awful then yeah maybe she does deserve it.) BUt she's so sweet and caring. lol i'm glad this whole thing is coming to an end though becuase i enver agreed wiht it all. Kat belgons to alfie and mo belongs to billy, all this swapping husbands was boring and glad its over!

----------


## Abbie

> awwww as a little mo fan i felt so sorry for her tonight


 i know it was so sad but then billy at the ned i cant beilve ot hes going to go to kat

----------


## Abbie

i cant wait for the next couple of weeks though  :Big Grin: :P

----------


## littlemo

> awwww as a little mo fan i felt so sorry for her tonight


Yes I to like Little Mo. You could see how terribly upset and hurt she was when Alfie told her about Kat, and after everything she has been through, she doesn't deserve that.  Alfie treated her like crap. I like him but I don't think there's any excuse for what he did. Little Mo was pretty incredible to be as understanding as she was, putting Alfie and Kat's happiness before her own, it was totally unselfish. 

I felt sorry for Billy at the end, him and Little Mo had some really sweet scenes tonight. When we saw Mo standing up for Billy, and getting annoyed at Peggy for having a go at him, it was a reminder of how great they were as a couple. And I think Billy saw that, which made things even worse when he saw her and Alfie together. Can't wait for more dramatic episodes with Little Mo, Billy, Kat and Alfie.

----------


## angelblue

Were is dennis his wife is going through a difficult time and he is no were to be seen we should be seeing them supporting eachother   :Sad:

----------


## Superblue

> Were is dennis his wife is going through a difficult time and he is no were to be seen we should be seeing them supporting eachother



It's difficult for Dennis to support Sharon - he tried, but she knows he wanted Den dead and doesn't want to be comforted by someone who cannot possibly share her feelings.


I found the whole Chrissie telling Sharon that she and Jake will be there for her scene, absolutely ridiculous. Jake barely knows Shaon for God's sake. What was all that with him saying he knows how Sharon feels!!! What a shame the scriptwriters have decided to make Jake such a drippy nonentity, when he had so much potential. They seem to have done it with Johnny Allen as well. I wonder why?

----------


## angelblue

> It's difficult for Dennis to support Sharon - he tried, but she knows he wanted Den dead and doesn't want to be comforted by someone who cannot possibly share her feelings.
> 
> 
> I found the whole Chrissie telling Sharon that she and Jake will be there for her scene, absolutely ridiculous. Jake barely knows Shaon for God's sake. What was all that with him saying he knows how Sharon feels!!! What a shame the scriptwriters have decided to make Jake such a drippy nonentity, when he had so much potential. They seem to have done it with Johnny Allen as well. I wonder why?


I agree with what you said i wonder what dennis will say when he finds she threw the drink over peggy was just me or was that just classic scene i think sharon should confide in dennis about her feelings an about chrissie 

Anyway sharon dont need jake to help she has her husband for that   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Have Chrissie and Peggy met before i'm a bit confused?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

they carnt have done because i read in a magazine that peggy had never actually met den shed just heatrd alot about him

----------


## BlackKat

I think Peggy and Chrissie met when Peggy came back for Sam and Andy's wedding.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

oh yeah i fotgot about that!!! although peggy seemed to be lookin at chrissie as if she wasnt sure who she was

----------


## BlackKat

I think she was just worried because Peggy is Sam's mother, and will obviously throw a spanner in the works. Although it would be amusing if Peggy was stood there giving condolances etc and Chrissie was thinking "Who the hell is this?"

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm not really a Little Mo fan, but I still felt sorry for her.  And I'm still in shock that Alfie made a decision and actually carried it through!!


*I was shocked too ...I actually couldn't believe he followed thru,,  Now for Blabber Mouth Billy to tell Kat and throw a spanner in the works. *

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Lol that would be funny!! Its quite ironic how Peggy is apologising to Chrisse and offering condolances when its Chrisse whos managed to get her daughter locked up for summat she didnt do lol

----------


## JustJodi

> Lol that would be funny!! Its quite ironic how Peggy is apologising to Chrisse and offering condolances when its Chrisse whos managed to get her daughter locked up for summat she didnt do lol


*I don't really think that Sam has told her mom every thing yet,, other wise Peggy would have shoved Chrissies face in ...*

----------


## littlemo

> *I don't really think that Sam has told her mom every thing yet,, other wise Peggy would have shoved Chrissies face in ...*


No Sam hasn't told Peggy yet. Peggy is still thinking she is a true 'Mitchell' sorting out a Watts. It's a weird mother who wants a murderer for a daughter.

----------


## CrazyLea

that reminds me. that was nasty what peggy said to billy!!

----------


## littlemo

> that reminds me. that was nasty what peggy said to billy!!


Yes it was! It's typical of Peggy rushing in without knowing any of the facts. Like Little Mo said Peggy wasn't in Walford when everything crumbled around Sam's ears, she hasn't got the first clue what's gone on, Billy is worth 100 of her. And as for this big 'Mitchell' family they keep banging on about, it's nothing special. That being said I do love them, and I'm glad to have them back, but Billy is best out of it if that's the way he's going to be treated. 

I do feel sorry for Billy but watching his great scenes with Little Mo it seems he's still got his own family away from the Mitchells. He's got a wife who cares about him, and a son who he's growing to think of as his own. Even though they are separated, it doesn't stop them from being close, and that's really nice. Whereas before if Billy was cast out of the family (before he fell in love with Little Mo) he would have just been a loner, he now has somebody to turn to.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i had to laugh at sharons comment to Chrissie about her wreaking of sex and aftershave!!!

And Peggy was great i can just imagin her V sharon and her V Chrissie!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> that reminds me. that was nasty what peggy said to billy!!


 All he did for Sam and Phil. I'm sorry he is being shoved around again, story of his life. And Peggy wanted to be nasty with Pat as wel but just in time remembered that she wanted to stay with Pat, what a hypocrit thing to do. But its nice that Peggy is back she most defenitely causes fireworks when she's around. And where was Dennis??? :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

> All he did for Sam and Phil. I'm sorry he is being shoved around again, story of his life. And Peggy wanted to be nasty with Pat as wel but just in time remembered that she wanted to stay with Pat, what a hypocrit thing to do. But its nice that Peggy is back she most defenitely causes fireworks when she's around. And where was Dennis???


i was thinking the same where is he???? 

poor billy treated like rubbish again and he goes out of his way to help the blooming mitchell clan.

----------


## BlackKat

I want to know where Minty is -- he's Sam's friend, and isn't he in love with her or whatever. Has he even noticed she's been arrested?

----------


## ~Sooz~

> Have Chrissie and Peggy met before i'm a bit confused?


You know, I was thinking the same thing!!  Although I've just read back on this thread and yes I think she met her at Sam and Andy's wedding, that must be it!

----------


## ~Sooz~

I think the episodes lately have been brilliant though, am back to enjoying Easties, I was really put off it for a while with the little Mo/Alfie/Kat triangle but hopefully (for now anyway) its sorted until its time for them to go, but definitely the last couple of weeks have been excellent, its getting back to its old self!!    :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Hi sooz yeah i think they meet at the wedding peggy was really cruel to sharon i liked the drink throwing but were was dennis   :Smile:

----------


## ~Sooz~

I know, I did wonder, maybe at the bookies?  Sharon seems to be throwing herself into working at the Vic, perhaps its cos its a place she will always associate with her dad.   The drink throwing was great   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

I cant wait for his reaction maybe he will have a chat with peggy and tell her stop being so heartless to sharon i wonder what he will think of jake and chrissie   :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I cant wait for his reaction maybe he will have a chat with peggy and tell her stop being so heartless to sharon i wonder what he will think of jake and chrissie


What can he think ? I do not think he has an opinion, he's a guy they do not have opinions about other peoples relationships, do they?

----------


## ~Sooz~

Yes, of course they do, they just don't get as involved as women do!!  I could see Dennis and Peggy having a few run-ins and I hope he makes mincemeat of her!

----------


## angelblue

> What can he think ? I do not think he has an opinion, he's a guy they do not have opinions about other peoples relationships, do they?


What i mean he will be more suspicous then he already is and he will see sharon is upset and might even get sharon to see chrissie true colours   :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i can see dennis and grant having a runins rtahe than dennis and peggy i think peggys runin will mainly be with sharon n chrissie!!!

Dennis will think hes big enough to handle grant as he got one over on Phill but i bet heil soon realise that Grant is much superior than Phill

I wonder if Jonny will prove to be a match for grant, in terms of reputation he is but he seems to have mellowed a lot recently

----------


## ***Virgo***

jonny and dennis against grant and phil

----------


## Dutchgirl

> jonny and dennis against grant and phil


Only one problem, Johnny killed Andy, Dennis best friend.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Only one problem, Johnny killed Andy, Dennis best friend.


i don't think dennis knows this, so it wouldn't matter. have johnny and dennis ever actually talked before?

----------


## BlackKat

> i don't think dennis knows this, so it wouldn't matter. have johnny and dennis ever actually talked before?


They had quite a tense conversation just after Shannis returned -- well Johnny talked, Dennis just glared at him. Johnny also tried to get Dennis to leave the Vic when everyone was going off at him about Zoe, and Dennis told Johnny to make him.

----------


## feelingyellow

> They had quite a tense conversation just after Shannis returned -- well Johnny talked, Dennis just glared at him. Johnny also tried to get Dennis to leave the Vic when everyone was going off at him about Zoe, and Dennis told Johnny to make him.


Really? LOL! I can't remember anything!

----------


## ***Virgo***

oh yeh i remember.What from what i saw they didnt look that they would be friends,and at dennis's stag night jonny just walked out. But maybe when the mitchell brothers return jonny and dennis wont like them,so they might stick together! I dont know,the idea just came into my head!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

Maybe dennis needs to find out that Jonny killed Andy.
Maybe jake is confessing to chrissie what happened and Dennis overhears

----------


## JustJodi

> Only one problem, Johnny killed Andy, Dennis best friend.


*DG  I do not honestly think Andy was Dennis best friend,, but Andy knew alot about Dennis past.. but again I have known to be wrong about things,, what do u guys think ??????*

----------


## littlemo

> *DG  I do not honestly think Andy was Dennis best friend,, but Andy knew alot about Dennis past.. but again I have known to be wrong about things,, what do u guys think ??????*


Andy was Dennis's best friend, he was somebody from his past that understood a lot about him. Andy gave Dennis the bookies and Dennis was best man at his wedding. Also Andy has given Dennis money in the past when he has needed it. 

Dennis doesn't know about Johnny killing Andy, I thought he had an inkling when he first arrived, but it seemed to have been brushed under the carpet.  If Dennis knew I don't think he'd want to be friendly with him, but as he doesn't they may be a good pair to square up to the Mitchells.

----------


## hannah-mj

aww if anyone is watching it now , that lad on the bus with demi needs a slap! orr he is horrible!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yeah she does not deserve so much grieve.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> aww if anyone is watching it now , that lad on the bus with demi needs a slap! orr he is horrible!


i cant believe that! that someone could be so horrible to someone else infront of their face! humiliate them and embaress them and hurt them infornt of a buch of people. they obviously didnt know all the facts about what happened to her, and if they did thats even worse. to know what she had been through yet still say things.   :Angry:  its makes me so mad when i see things like this. 

i think Demi is a strong person but sometimes its all an act. deep down she is sensitive and weak. she can easily brush things off to a certain extent but i dont think she's strong enough deep down to deal with this upon what she's been through with loosing Leo etc.

----------


## angelblue

I thought that was a good eppy also did anyone else notice that sharon hair looked shorter or was that just me if so it suits her better anyway

----------


## xXxJessxXx

i didnt notice. i felt sorry for billy though... its over between alfie and mo now, he just doesnt see!   :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

I thought the conversation with Billy and Sam was nice, Billy is so sweet, I love him. Alfie and Little Mo's (supposed) relationship is effecting him badly. I wish Little Mo would come to her senses and get back with Billy, they are made for each other. 

Was it Alfie's idea to flaunt him and Kat's relationship in front of Mo's nose like that, that was really horrible.

----------


## kelly05

Where is Dennis? Iam getting desperate!!!!   :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> Where is Dennis? Iam getting desperate!!!!


I know, do you think Nigel went on holiday?

----------


## angelblue

> Where is Dennis? Iam getting desperate!!!!


I know were is he i really want to see him question chrissie and be their for sharon instead or we getting is jake trying to be super hero   :Crying:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Was it Alfie's idea to flaunt him and Kat's relationship in front of Mo's nose like that, that was really horrible.


dont think so. i think it was kats but obviously she has no idea about her husband being with her sister. i dont tink alfie is that mean... though saying tht he did play two sisters at the same time! lol, he did try to talk to her in the bar and on the way to the pub so i dont think it was intentional. good for mo sticking up for her self. 'not everythings about you alfie!' lol

----------


## xCharliex

Sam looked rather clean in tonights ep lol, i mean considering shes in prison you would expect her to look like cr*p like she was when she went a bit loopy!
Would have liked to have seen her and Billy give each other a hug, bless him he is so sweet! Was nice to see them get along though

Haha, i want a bar like Pat's, obviously a bit more smarter!

Poor lil Mo  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

> I thought the conversation with Billy and Sam was nice, Billy is so sweet, I love him. Alfie and Little Mo's (supposed) relationship is effecting him badly. I wish Little Mo would come to her senses and get back with Billy, they are made for each other. 
> 
> Was it Alfie's idea to flaunt him and Kat's relationship in front of Mo's nose like that, that was really horrible.


i dont reckon lil mo should get back with billy. she should fins someone knew! and yeah the convo between sam and billy was nice. 
i feel sorry for demi also!

----------


## angelblue

> dont think so. i think it was kats but obviously she has no idea about her husband being with her sister. i dont tink alfie is that mean... though saying tht he did play two sisters at the same time! lol, he did try to talk to her in the bar and on the way to the pub so i dont think it was intentional. good for mo sticking up for her self. 'not everythings about you alfie!' lol


I think it was big mo idea to have a get together   :Smile:

----------


## Emma-Lou

I thought it was quite a good episode tonight.Ifeltsosorry for Demi its cruel to bully someone whos been through as much as her.I agree the conversation between Billy and Sam was nice.I thoughtit was quite funny the way Peggy reacted to the cocktail bar.

----------


## Emma-Lou

I thought it was quite a good episode tonight.I felt so sorry for Demi its cruel to bully someone whos been through as much as her.I agree the conversation between Billy and Sam was nice.I thoughtit was quite funny the way Peggy reacted to the cocktail bar.

----------


## Emma-Lou

oops sorry about the double thread my computeris acting up

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Awww good episode tonight the billy n sam stuff was good!! Where the hell is dennis its soo unrealistic thatr hehasnt been seen at all to comfort sharon or pass comment on Chrisse and jake who were really sweet tonight working behind the bar togther!!

----------


## angelblue

I loved sharon line to chrissie - i have seen people grieve over budgie then you something like that anyway    :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought that was a good eppy also did anyone else notice that sharon hair looked shorter or was that just me if so it suits her better anyway


I think it looks shorter cos she has less hair extensions on... :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*I loved the scene between Pat and Peggy,, Pat has incredibly horrible taste in home deco,, but Pat should have just let Peggy  go to a Hotel,, Peggy couldn't resist saying  WHEN PHIL AND I .... and when she said My house.. Pat says  YOUR WHAT ??.. but both of them did an excellent job.*
*Not sure how I felt about the Slatter incident,, Alfie is still PLAYING with fire !!!!*

----------


## Flozza

did you notice that when sharon asked about the Kareoke jake said:

"It's only a Kareoke Kat" he was talkin to sharon hehe

great eppy though loved sam and billy. where did sam get her clean clothes from ???

----------


## CrazyLea

i thought he said that!!!!!! but i werent sure..

----------


## JustJodi

*Peggy is allowed to bring her daughter clothes.. and Sam can also do laundry if she has some money on account,, most prisons allow certain clothing brought in by family members,, of course not fancy stuff but like what Sam had on.. she is allowed to take a shower every day ( in most lock ups they are allowed.. )*

----------


## Debs

Loved pats cocktail bar!! may have to get me one of those  :Rotfl:  

sharon is annoying me.

and kat and alfie glad they together for now

----------


## littlemo

> dont think so. i think it was kats but obviously she has no idea about her husband being with her sister. i dont tink alfie is that mean... though saying tht he did play two sisters at the same time! lol, he did try to talk to her in the bar and on the way to the pub so i dont think it was intentional. good for mo sticking up for her self. 'not everythings about you alfie!' lol


Yes I do think Alfie cares about Little Mo's feelings, but he has made up his mind who he wants to be with, and Little Mo can either like it or lump it as far as he's concerned. Or that's how it seems to me. He definetely should have tried to talk himself out of the big celebration at the Vic. Is there anywhere Mo can go to get a bit of space. 

I can't remember if Little Mo told Alfie that she loved him, I think she did, in which case he is an even bigger moron. Don't get me wrong I like Alfie but he really needs to consider other people's feelings, and not be so selfish.

----------


## angelblue

> Yes I do think Alfie cares about Little Mo's feelings, but he has made up his mind who he wants to be with, and Little Mo can either like it or lump it as far as he's concerned. Or that's how it seems to me. He definetely should have tried to talk himself out of the big celebration at the Vic. Is there anywhere Mo can go to get a bit of space. 
> 
> I can't remember if Little Mo told Alfie that she loved him, I think she did, in which case he is an even bigger moron. Don't get me wrong I like Alfie but he really needs to consider other people's feelings, and not be so selfish.


I think littlemo was totally wrong to go after her sister husband and why would she when she already has an husband who adores her to bits but i also think that alfie thought he could have his cake and eat it

I feel sorry for billy and kat   :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I think littlemo was totally wrong to go after her sister husband and why would she when she already has an husband who adores her to bits but i also think that alfie thought he could have his cake and eat it
> 
> I feel sorry for billy and kat


It's not an easy situation for anyone, but Little Mo didn't intentionally think Alfie is Kat's husband so I have to have him, they were both feeling lonely and they sort comfort in each others arms. Alfie didn't think Kat was coming back, he realised it was over, and was even talking about getting divorced. Little Mo and Billy had issues which just couldn't be resolved at the time. Everything was falling apart for both Little Mo and Alfie.   

I really do feel desperately sorry for Billy, but like Little Mo said sometime back 'they've grown apart'. Maybe in time the feelings that Little Mo  once had for Billy will return, but it will probably take a lot of hard work to get their relationship back on track, and maybe Little Mo just can't face it.

----------


## hannah-mj

> sharon is annoying me.


 me to   :Angry:   i know i wouldnt but....i think she should get over it , yeah we know , 'dad's' dead!

good eppi last night not amazing but still very good , but obviously it wont be as good as , say the shannis wedding epi because that was amazing but this is still very good . 


-waffle over   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

Mo is doing my head in - it's not like her an alfie had greatest love story of all time!!!
She always knew there was a chance that him and kat would get back together...and they hadn't even told everyone that they were seeing each other so she must have known he wasn't 100% committed

----------


## Jojo

Kat and Alfie all the way - I'm sorry but I know little mo and Alfie sought solace in each other and it only started as friendship, but at the end of the day, they were both still married - the line should have been drawn.  Mo should have realised that things weren't going to go her way, when Alfie didn't tell anyone about the two of them.  He had numerous opportunities, and promised her how many times, but didn't go through with it.  Like as was said, Billy and Kat are the ones getting hurt here....

----------


## parkerman

> *Peggy is allowed to bring her daughter clothes.. and Sam can also do laundry if she has some money on account,, most prisons allow certain clothing brought in by family members,, of course not fancy stuff but like what Sam had on.. she is allowed to take a shower every day ( in most lock ups they are allowed.. )*


Having never been inside, I have to say I don't know too much about prison regulations but I would have thought the authorities would encourage prisoners staying clean. Also, Sam is on remand so she is entitled to certain privileges like her own clothes...as far as I understand.

One other thing...I think it is totally unrealistic the way Dennis has gone missing. I think it spoils the whole Chrissie/Sharon/etc. storyline.

----------


## Jojo

> .....One other thing...I think it is totally unrealistic the way Dennis has gone missing. I think it spoils the whole Chrissie/Sharon/etc. storyline.


Where has he gone anyway??!

----------


## parkerman

As far as I know he hasn't gone anywhere. Perhaps he's hiding in the bookie's.

----------


## Jojo

lol and who could blame him with the constant wingeing going on !! I think I'd hide out there too  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

:Cheer:   :Rotfl:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> Kat and Alfie all the way - I'm sorry but I know little mo and Alfie sought solace in each other and it only started as friendship, but at the end of the day, they were both still married - the line should have been drawn. Mo should have realised that things weren't going to go her way, when Alfie didn't tell anyone about the two of them. He had numerous opportunities, and promised her how many times, but didn't go through with it. Like as was said, Billy and Kat are the ones getting hurt here....


I have said it before and I am gonna say it again..both couples are still legally married, and IF they had been divorced,, then things would have been just a tad bit different,,and I agree with every thing JOJO said,,its cheating plain and simple !!!  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I have said it before and I am gonna say it again..both couples are still legally married, and IF they had been divorced,, then things would have been just a tad bit different,,and I agree with every thing JOJO said,,its cheating plain and simple !!!


So are you saying that if your wife leaves you, and you aren't able to get a divorce because you don't know where she is, you should just be single for the rest of your life. Kat was seeing somebody while she was away. Billy has also had a one night stand with Sasha. I don't think it's cheating if they were separated.

My parents have been seperated for 6 years, they are not divorced and they have both had relationships.

----------


## JustJodi

> So are you saying that if your wife leaves you, and you aren't able to get a divorce because you don't know where she is, you should just be single for the rest of your life. Kat was seeing somebody while she was away. Billy has also had a one night stand with Sasha. I don't think it's cheating if they were separated.
> 
> My parents have been seperated for 6 years, they are not divorced and they have both had relationships.


*sorry,, but as long as a couple is legally MARRIED,, they are still MARRIED.. divorces can be obtained if the spouse has left you for a certain amount of time,, common sense tells you  if they are not coming back,, look for ways to get out of it, sorry but i do not care what any one says, if you are married  u take a vow  FORSAKING ALL OTHERS,,  its just how it is..and this is my OPINION,,*

----------


## littlemo

> *sorry,, but as long as a couple is legally MARRIED,, they are still MARRIED.. divorces can be obtained if the spouse has left you for a certain amount of time,, common sense tells you  if they are not coming back,, look for ways to get out of it, sorry but i do not care what any one says, if you are married  u take a vow  FORSAKING ALL OTHERS,,  its just how it is..and this is my OPINION,,*


I respect your opinion, but I think (and I may be wrong) that you can only get a divorce with one person's consent if you've been separated for about 5 years. And obviously Alfie didn't know where Kat was so he wouldn't be able to get a divorce until amount of time passed. 

I think people should try and make a marraige work, but if they can't and they separate, they have the right to get on with the rest of their lives.  You can't just waste your life waiting for nothing, for all Alfie knew he could have been waiting forever.

----------


## Jojo

I agree with Alfie, but what about Little Mo, Billy how many doors down from the Slaters.  I agree you need to get on with your life, but your brother in law is something completely different especially in front of your hubby - but then I just don't think the pair of them make a good couple anyway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I agree with Alfie, but what about Little Mo, Billy how many doors down from the Slaters.  I agree you need to get on with your life, but your brother in law is something completely different especially in front of your hubby - but then I just don't think the pair of them make a good couple anyway!


I do feel sorry for Billy, he's so in love with Little Mo and she just doesn't feel the same about him, it's heartbreaking! But she can't make herself feel things she doesn't, can she?! I think Billy wants her to be happy, and if that means being without him, he will have to accept it eventually.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I think littlemo was totally wrong to go after her sister husband and why would she when she already has an husband who adores her to bits but i also think that alfie thought he could have his cake and eat it
> 
> I feel sorry for billy and kat


Yeah i agree, mo shouldnt have tried to get with alfie knowing he was married to Kat. no matter what happened between kat and alfie it doesnt give mo the right to go out with him, its just not somehting you if you really care aout your sister no matter how much you have feelings for her man, she was actually stupid to think it would all run smoothly!

Billy loves her so much and she just cant see how much she is hurting him. she should just stick with billy and leave alfie alone, but now if she's goes back to billy i think its unfair because of the way she treated him, i think billy is better off with out her. she's hurt him too many times before. i dont really have mush sympathy for her any more, its billy i feel for. he's fair better than aflie and wouldnt dream of cheating.

----------


## littlemo

> Billy loves her so much and she just cant see how much she is hurting him. she should just stick with billy and leave alfie alone, but now if she's goes back to billy i think its unfair because of the way she treated him, i think billy is better off with out her. she's hurt him too many times before. i dont really have mush sympathy for her any more, its billy i feel for. he's fair better than aflie and wouldnt dream of cheating.


Yes but to be fair most of the hurt Little Mo has caused Billy hasn't been her fault. First she was raped, she couldn't bare to have an abortion so she decided to have her son, I'm sure it was much harder for her than him. The attraction between Alfie and Little Mo came when Mo and Billy were having problems, Billy couldn't accept Freddie as his son, and it was hard for both of them. It probably isn't an excuse to start looking elsewhere, but she was looking for something easy and comfortable, Alfie provided something which Billy couldn't give her at the time. 

Again I feel very sorry for Billy, he's really hurting, it's not easy to see somebody you love go off with somebody else. And  your right Billy would never cheat on Little Mo, he loves her more than anything. It's such a sad situation.

----------


## hannah-mj

Good eppi tonight , nice to see some of Ruby and Stacey  :Smile:  
orrrr Billy! NO WAY DID HE JUST SAY THAT! orrrr  :EEK!: !

----------


## Chris_2k11

Alfie's face at the end! lmao!   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Billy's little speech went on for too long -- I was just like "just say it's Alfie and Little Mo, and shut up."

----------


## Abbie

tonights eppy was great

----------


## Luna

it was alright  - nothing brilliant

----------


## Abbie

> Billy's little speech went on for too long -- I was just like "just say it's Alfie and Little Mo, and shut up."


i know what you mena

----------


## Abbie

there faces were great though

----------


## Abbie

i dont know who i feel more sorry for

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Alfie's face at the end! lmao!


Lmao yeah!!  :Rotfl: !!

----------


## angelblue

Spicy what LMAO mean

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Means: Laugh My A** Off

----------


## kayla05

OMG! i know this has been said but there faces!! Lol, cant wait for thurs episode!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was good tonight

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Yes but to be fair most of the hurt Little Mo has caused Billy hasn't been her fault. First she was raped, she couldn't bare to have an abortion so she decided to have her son, I'm sure it was much harder for her than him. The attraction between Alfie and Little Mo came when Mo and Billy were having problems, Billy couldn't accept Freddie as his son, and it was hard for both of them. It probably isn't an excuse to start looking elsewhere, but she was looking for something easy and comfortable, Alfie provided something which Billy couldn't give her at the time. 
> 
> Again I feel very sorry for Billy, he's really hurting, it's not easy to see somebody you love go off with somebody else. And your right Billy would never cheat on Little Mo, he loves her more than anything. It's such a sad situation.


yea i do agree that maybe it wasnt little mo's fault that billy got hurt, it was just bad timing and bad happenings. it must be hard for anyone to come through what thye have. Billy is mostly blame too i supoose but again its not his fault, its the way he felt with freddie and everyhting so yeah neither are to blame really

----------


## Abbie

> OMG! i know this has been said but there faces!! Lol, cant wait for thurs episode!


i know

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> OMG! i know this has been said but there faces!! Lol, cant wait for thurs episode!


me neither. lol i dont even like the idea of mo and alfie, the whole thing is biring but tonight was great! lol Kat and alfie;s face was a picture. the whole time billy was going on he actually thought it was about him and Kat. lol what a joker! 

Billy was like 'so heres ot the happy couple Alfie....' kat was beaming the whole and time and so was alfie really, then he said 'And little mo!' lol and their faces just fell!

Lets see how alfie deals with this one then!

wonder if big mo'll stick to her word 'cant be angry with alfie for long can ya' they were her words. wonder whats she'll say now.

----------


## ***Virgo***

i thought tonights episode was good.I liked the chrissie and jake scenes..i would love it if my dad set up a v.i.p area in a club!!! lucky gurls!!!!!good ending!! their faces!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i thought tonights episode was good.I liked the chrissie and jake scenes..i would love it if my dad set up a v.i.p area in a club!!! lucky gurls!!!!!good ending!! their faces!!!


yeah me too, stacey was like oh i best be going then and jonny was like no this is for you as well. lol her face bless her. glad too see jonny realising he cant separte these too

----------


## littlemo

I loved the last bit when Billy got up and did his speech. You knew what was coming, he was getting more and more drunk. The tension was incredible. It was briliant!

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

tonights eppi was good..can't wait until thursday. Kat & Alfie were getting on so well now Billy's spoilt it!

----------


## CrazyLea

i quite enjoyed tonights episode. im looking forward to thursday  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

it was rubbish tonight,what i didnt get was how when billy was just about to reveal all at the end how come alfie looked so puzzled? little mo knew what was coming so how come alfie was so thick?

----------


## BlackKat

> so how come alfie was so thick?


This is the man that ran around London looking for a condom, and ran around the Square for an entire episode trying to be in two places at once, and you have to ask this question?   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> This is the man that ran around London looking for a condom, and ran around the Square for an entire episode trying to be in two places at once, and you have to ask this question?


  :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   your right, lol

----------


## chance

> This is the man that ran around London looking for a condom, and ran around the Square for an entire episode trying to be in two places at once, and you have to ask this question?


excellent point!  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> excellent point!



very very good point   :Lol: 

love chrissie and Jake tonight!jake is just perfect behond that bar! and i mean he needs a job, to pay for all them new clothes!!
But i hope this Kat/alfie/little mo thing stops soon, i'm nearly falling asleep!!
Can't kat and Alfie just be happy together and that will be the end no more finished!

----------


## littlemo

> it was rubbish tonight,what i didnt get was how when billy was just about to reveal all at the end how come alfie looked so puzzled? little mo knew what was coming so how come alfie was so thick?


Alfie thought Billy was talking about him and Kat, but your right he was an idiot. Billy would not get as drunk and upset as that if that was the case, he was obviously troubled. Although Billy was quite stupid thinking that the family would be so happy about Little Mo and Alfie's relationship. There were misunderstandings all over the place.

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the Billy thing was ridiculously contrived. "Oh, look, Mo's going on about how Alfie is back in the fold but she doesn't mention Kat's name." "Oh, look, Billy comes in _just_ as Kat goes out crying." I know it's the means to an end, but the end doesn't look particularly appealing to me, and the journey there was even worse.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

> Alfie thought Billy was talking about him and Kat, but your right he was an idiot. Billy would not get as drunk and upset as that if that was the case, he was obviously troubled. Although Billy was quite stupid thinking that the family would be so happy about Little Mo and Alfie's relationship. There were misunderstandings all over the place.


yeah i know alfie thought that but in real life you wouldnt,youd be aware of what was just about to be said knowing what he had done,guilty concience and all that it would always be at the back of your mind knowing billy might let it slip

----------


## chance

:Rotfl:  


> I thought the Billy thing was ridiculously contrived. "Oh, look, Mo's going on about how Alfie is back in the fold but she doesn't mention Kat's name." "Oh, look, Billy comes in _just_ as Kat goes out crying." I know it's the means to an end, but the end doesn't look particularly appealing to me, and the journey there was even worse.


  :Rotfl:   agreed

----------


## littlemo

> yeah i know alfie thought that but in real life you wouldnt,youd be aware of what was just about to be said knowing what he had done,guilty concience and all that it would always be at the back of your mind knowing billy might let it slip


Yes but Alfie didn't know Billy knew about him and Little Mo. Although I think when Billy said I saw you kissing, it should have given it away, because it wouldn't be such a big thing if he saw him and Kat kissing would it?

----------


## chance

yes he did know that billy knew about him and little mo as they had a fight over it that time

----------


## littlemo

> yes he did know that billy knew about him and little mo as they had a fight over it that time


Yes but Billy thought it had finished when Kat came back. He didn't know they were back together until last Friday, when he assumed they were kissing (but as we know he was breaking up with her).

----------


## chance

yeah i know but alfie still would have caught on that billy was just about to spill id of thought,little mo caught on and shes not the quickest of people

----------


## JustJodi

> yes he did know that billy knew about him and little mo as they had a fight over it that time


*Yea Billy walked in and caught them snoggin on the couch, he had a big old bunch of flowers for her and a big old teddy bear for Freddie.*

----------


## chance

> *Yea Billy walked in and caught them snoggin on the couch, he had a big old bunch of flowers for her and a big old teddy bear for Freddie.*


yeah i thought he did

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i thought he did


*I am pretty positive,, and I even asked my partner if he remembered, he said oh yea,, Billy was SHOCKED  and later socked Alf in the kisser *

----------


## chance

wish i could sock in him in the kisser,cant stand the guy,billy is much better!

----------


## parkerman

> I thought the Billy thing was ridiculously contrived. "Oh, look, Mo's going on about how Alfie is back in the fold but she doesn't mention Kat's name." "Oh, look, Billy comes in _just_ as Kat goes out crying." I know it's the means to an end, but the end doesn't look particularly appealing to me, and the journey there was even worse.


I agree. Also, why should everyone just take Billy's word for it? He was obviously pi...er, drunk and almost incoherent. It is also well-known that he is in a bit of a state over Sam. He's been thrown out of the Vic for being drunk and causing trouble. As everyone was celebrating Alfie and Kat getting back together why should they just assume straight away that Alfie is two-timing on Billy's word? I think I'd want a bit more proof before I was shocked at the revelation.

Altogether a contrived and unbelievable situation.

----------


## gazzer

I am so glad that Alfie is going to get his comeuppence... the character is a pointless drip.... should be good tomorrow.

----------


## JustJodi

> I am so glad that Alfie is going to get his comeuppence... the character is a pointless drip.... should be good tomorrow.


*and not a moment too soon !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## dddMac1

i feel really sorry for kat

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I am so glad that Alfie is going to get his comeuppence... the character is a pointless drip.... should be good tomorrow.


i agree, i used to like him but since all of this with mo and kat i dont like him no more... he's evil! how can he say he loves them both when he's just hurting them, if he loved them both that much he'd realise he isnt good enough for them & stay out of their lives. hope they both give him a slap!

----------


## littlemo

> Also, why should everyone just take Billy's word for it? He was obviously pi...er, drunk and almost incoherent. It is also well-known that he is in a bit of a state over Sam. He's been thrown out of the Vic for being drunk and causing trouble. As everyone was celebrating Alfie and Kat getting back together why should they just assume straight away that Alfie is two-timing on Billy's word? I think I'd want a bit more proof before I was shocked at the revelation.


Yes but Billy did seem very troubled. The reason Billy got drunk in the first place was because of Little Mo and Alfie. And often people are more honest when they are drunk. The way he was saying it, it didn't sound like he was making it up. He spoke about how he was told it was over, and then he found they'd got back together, and how great a couple they made and everything. And I think Kat has noticed something is wrong with Little Mo lately, her trying to get out of the celebration, and this mysterious man of hers. It probably all fitted into place.

----------


## ?????

i hope alfie what he deserves on thursdays eppy. what did he think..he could get away from the fact that he cheated both on lil mo and kat.

----------


## littlemo

Did you notice how many song references there were in last nights episode? There was Kat and Alfie doing the duet of Louis Armstrong's 'We've got all the time in the world', which I thought was very sweet. I loved the bit when Alfie's face lit up as he saw Kat singing, that did make me feel the love they had between them. 

And Billy's version of 'I will survive' by 'Aretha Franklin' which as well as being quite poignant was very funny. And his little speech where he mentioned 'Alfie'  by Cilla Black, 'What's it all about Alfie?' lol.

I can't remember what Patrick sung, but it was something I was singing along to. I thought it was good.

----------


## kayla05

i didn't recognise was patrick was singing i thought it was some kind of jamancian song or something Lol, it was a fun night though!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

EE is fantasic.. but Billy.. well I won't go there lol!! I just hate him for stopping and saying Little Mo.. I was nearly going to fall on my tredmill!! Its all ruined!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

at the begining of tonights episode i thought i was watching something else. didnt expect that begining

----------


## Chris_2k11

> at the begining of tonights episode i thought i was watching something else. didnt expect that begining


I know it was well weird wasn't it!   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmaoooo at Kat's impression of Little Mo!!   :Lol:

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha that impresstion of little mo kat done was hilarious

----------


## CrazyLea

i enjoyed tonights eppy. lol. the impression was nasty  :Stick Out Tongue:  but funny. i feel sorry for the pair of them now lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I thought I was early but then it was Kat and I was like.. Nooooo Im late!! Really different!!

Kat doing mousey impressions of Mo.. lmao!! I started laughing and couldn't stop!! She's a great actor that Kat is!!

Kalfie  :Big Grin:  That should have been an hour episode!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

That was good as usual! liked kats impression lmao!

----------


## [email protected]

> at the begining of tonights episode i thought i was watching something else. didnt expect that begining


Lol the beginning was fab.

----------


## xCharliex

I really hated Kat up until the last 5 mins of this ep, she was so out of order to Little Mo, i felt so sorry for her! Everyone treats Little Mo like a kid its so unfair! Personally after tonights episode id prefered Alfie to have picked Mo

----------


## baileya

great eppy tonight. I loved Jessie and Kaceys acting,brilliant! The beggining was a bit strange I thaught at first but then really effective. Loved the bit where Kat through Mo into the stairs. 10/10

----------


## hannah-mj

What happened at the begining? i missed it  :Sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Lovin ee tonight, begining was fab, it jumped stright into it lol.
Lovin kat and mo.
Kat was fab with her lil mo impression, i was proper laughing lol.

Felt sorry for em both at times lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

matrix

----------


## CrazyLea

> I really hated Kat up until the last 5 mins of this ep, she was so out of order to Little Mo, i felt so sorry for her! Everyone treats Little Mo like a kid its so unfair! Personally after tonights episode id prefered Alfie to have picked Mo


i agree! everyone takes little mo for granted aswell like. and kat was really mean to her. but i do feel sorry for kat aswell. but ifeel sorry for mo more  :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

i lllloooovveedd the beginning!! i was like "wooo.."it was weird..i thought i was imagining things at first!!!lol

----------


## xCharliex

> i agree! everyone takes little mo for granted aswell like. and kat was really mean to her. but i do feel sorry for kat aswell. but ifeel sorry for mo more


Yeah i felt sorry for Kat at the end but then Mo is right, Kat has to have everything, ie: Dr Trueman and all that stuff! Fair enought shes had it hard as well, but i think Mo's had it worse than any of them put together, she deserves someone really special now, ashame her and Billy didnt work out, he worships her

----------


## CrazyLea

> Yeah i felt sorry for Kat at the end but then Mo is right, Kat has to have everything, ie: Dr Trueman and all that stuff! Fair enought shes had it hard as well, but i think Mo's had it worse than any of them put together, she deserves someone really special now, ashame her and Billy didnt work out, he worships her


yeah with all the trevor stuff and the graham stuff. she does deserve someone miles better. and she should move on from alfie.. and even billy and find someone new who will treat her the way she deserves

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the beginning was crap -- you cannot have a big, dramatic, stylish scene like that when up until now the storyline has resembled a damp squid, and expect it to fit in.

Shane Richie cannot act. At all. It was almost painful to watch.

I liked some of the scenes with Kat and Little Mo, and others bored me.

Kinda meh about the whole thing to be honest.

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i thought tonights eppi was really good!..i loved the beginning! i felt really sorry for Kat..jessie and kacey were really good

----------


## angelblue

I thought it was good eppy

before it started i wonder what that guy was on when he try to put in the same league as sharongate it was good but not that good sharongate was pure class i was   :EEK!:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

The best episode for ages.

----------


## leanne27

that was an amazing episode! should go down in walfords history, they both better win awards for their performances, loved kats impression aswell, i actually started laughing even though it was meant to be serious! lol i was cheering kat on all the way, i feel so sorry for her, loved it when she dragged mo home lol its true i think mo does like to protect herself with her constant view of been innocent. i will be so sad when kat leaves, what will we do without her!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode, good acting, especially from Perry Fenwick who never gets the appreciation or praise he deserves.

----------


## littlemo

> Great episode, good acting, especially from Perry Fenwick who never gets the appreciation or praise he deserves.


Agree with you 100 percent! I love the character of Billy, he cares about Little Mo so much. It's such as shame they ended it. He is so intune with Little Mo it's incredible, everything he was saying about her tonight was spot on. I loved the way he had a go at Alfie too. I can see it from Alfie's side, but I definetely think the way he treated Little Mo was shameful.

----------


## littlemo

I thought tonight's episode was good, but I would have liked Kat, Alfie, Billy and Little Mo to be together arguing amongst themselves more. 

I really liked the way Billy stood up for Little Mo tonight, he really loves and understands her. Alfie should buck up his ideas, what he did to Little Mo was horrible, he made her fall in love with him, and then stole her happiness away.  

I do think Kat and Alfie belong together. I wasn't sure when she came back, but watching Tuesday night's episode, when they were singing along to the Karaoke together, they really seemed in love, and Alfie's eyes just lit up. I think he was just trying to talk himself out of loving Kat because of how much she hurt him before. And Little Mo was the easier choice at the time. 

I was surprised at Big Mo's comment tonight, 'just let Billy and Alfie talk it out amongst themselves', what happened to the interfering?!

----------


## sarahwelford

I think tonights episode was brilliant and it shows that kacey and jessie have still got the brilliant ability to pull of a episode to themselves

----------


## littlemo

> I think tonights episode was brilliant and it shows that kacey and jessie have still got the brilliant ability to pull of a episode to themselves


Yes they are both great actresses, and Perry Fenwick was great too. You can really tell that Billy's heart is broken. He loves Little Mo so much, it's devestating seeing him try and come to terms with losing his wife. I'm sure a lot of people can identify with it.

----------


## sarahwelford

yes he does not get near enough credit for his acting he was superb and here shane ritchie is getting all the best actor awards when clearly perry is better

----------


## callummc

i dont think any of them were that clever,if anyone was good tonight i'd have to say kacie ainsworth did o.k,but i wouldn't like to sit through that peticular episode again

----------


## sarahwelford

i would rather sit threw that than have sonia and martin and her new friend on the screen

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They were all brilliant tonight, you couldn't really fault any of them. (Well maybe Charlie and Derek's poor attempt at acting, this guy's needs a decent storyline, so we can actually see if he can act!)

----------


## gazzer

It was a great episode tonight... its just a pity that Billy didnt finish packing Afies bag so that the character could go out of Walford for ever.. Shane Richie just cannot act.

----------


## Luna

we didn't get it here because of the football  :Angry:  weill need to wait until sunday now

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah i felt sorry for Kat at the end but then Mo is right, Kat has to have everything, ie: Dr Trueman and all that stuff! Fair enought shes had it hard as well, but i think Mo's had it worse than any of them put together, she deserves someone really special now, ashame her and Billy didnt work out, he worships her


I agree Little Mo has had to hard but so has Kat. After everything Little Mo has been through what does she do go after her sister's husband who she knew was Kat's soulmate. So sorry i don't feel sorry for her. I agree with Kat when she said she could see Belinda or even Lynn do something like that but not Little Mo.

----------


## brenda1971

I thought it was a good episode.And I am glad that little mo stood up to kat

----------


## sarahwelford

i really wanted little mo to slap kat

----------


## brenda1971

I think that I would have slapped kat as well.

----------


## sarahwelford

she has took all her anger out on little mo is there any left for alfie

----------


## tasha_cfc

Last nights episode was brillant in my opinion i cnt wait for tonights

----------


## thetintinbloke

best episode in ages!! great writing and acting! fab!

----------


## Debs

brilliant yeah i agree it the best one i seen for a while

cant wait till tonights

----------


## Jojo

Sorry everyone but I am totally on Kat's side, and completely see why she went off on one like she did - the little mo impression was brilliant.  I thought it so funny when Mo was shouting the odds through the door but as soon as Kat opened the door, she went back to meek and mild and dont blame me type character - can't wait to see what Kat does to Alfie tonight..

----------


## Dutchgirl

The eppi of thursday was thrilling to watch, when Kat dropped the microphone just brill. And Mo saying did you think that hurt? When Kat slapped her. Wow great stuff can't wait for tonight. :Thumbsup:

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

that was brilliant the way the mic dropped and kat dragged Mo outside! Loved it when Kat did the impression of Mo
Holz x0x

----------


## Abbie

i missed yesterdays eppy what happend?

----------


## Flozza

yea top class again EE nice 1 10/10 deffo

----------


## feelingyellow

i think little mousey mo was good when she turned into big mouthy mo, but other then that i didn't like it very much.

----------


## Flozza

yea me 2

----------


## Flozza

p.s look on the ee website for details or you could catch it on sunday again heheh

----------


## leanne27

how can people say that last nights episode wasnt that good??? it was eastenders and jessie wallace at their best

----------


## Dutchgirl

> how can people say that last nights episode wasnt that good??? it was eastenders and jessie wallace at their best


I just love Jessie Wallace, I don't want her to leave, she is always good for fireworks. :Bow:

----------


## ?????

TOP CLASS EPPY OR WHAT! eastenders going technical i see. funniest episode in ages, kats expressions cracked me up so did the bit. kat:when....did....you....steal...my....husband...  lil mo: 20th may 9.30!

also when kat shouted 'so its been goin on for 9 months'... i was like-tell me about it

----------


## ?????

also the downside of the episode was alfie bleedin shane richie. terrible acting as per usual.

----------


## BlackKat

Dammit, I think that was the fastest sex scene ever. It lasted about half a minute, and then they were back in the living room. Jesus.

----------


## littlemo

> Dammit, I think that was the fastest sex scene ever. It lasted about half a minute, and then they were back in the living room. Jesus.


It definetely wasn't the big controversy we were all lead to believe it was going to me. That scene was in the press for ages. It was obvious what was going to happen, but it certainly wasn't post watershed stuff! there's more sex on Nickelodeon than there was on that! lol.

----------


## leanne27

not as good an episode as last nights but still good, i dont kow why everyone says shane ritchie is such a bad actor, i think he good, never as good as jessie but stil good.

----------


## Abbie

> how can people say that last nights episode wasnt that good??? it was eastenders and jessie wallace at their best


i missed it could you fill me in

----------


## littlemo

I have no sympathy for Alfie, and he keeps his loving feelings for Mo very well hidden. Tonight Kat was going on about how much she loved her sister, and how she couldn't break her heart by going back with Alfie, and Alfie was like it can all be sorted out, she'll get over it. I don't think he has the first idea how much effect he has had on Little Mo. He thinks he lives in fairlyland. That Mo can just go back with Billy like nothing every happened, and he can go back with Kat and they'll all live happily ever after. You don't get over loving somebody that easily, do you?! He's so stupid.

----------


## littlemo

> i missed it could you fill me in


Was it just last night's episode you missed, or tonight's as well? Last night started just after Billy had made the announcement in the Vic (that Little Mo and Alfie were a couple). 

The episode started in slow motion. It was quite weird. Billy dropped the microphone, Kat dragged Little Mo out by the hair and Kat continued pulling her across the street, until Mo broke free and ran to the house. Alfie got up to the microphone and pretended that Billy had been joking. Billy was still completely oblivious he had done anything wrong. Charlie was angry at Alfie. Then Billy fell into the table drunk and cut his head. Alfie then took Billy upstairs to tidy him up, and they talked. We also saw Little Mo and Kat talking too. 

Alfie told Billy that he had been seeing Little Mo and Kat at the same time, Billy was horrified, he backed Mo's corner all the way. It's clear he's still deeply in love with her. 

When Kat found out Little Mo and Alfie didn't sleep together she went into denial, thinking their relationship wasn't a big deal to Alfie, besides the fact that Little Mo explained, that she hadn't slept with anybody since she was raped, and that's why she didn't with Alfie.

She went onto tell Kat that her and Alfie were deeply in love. They had a big argument, at one point Kat pushed Little Mo onto the stairs. At the end Little Mo ran upstairs in tears, and Alfie came in and asked whether they could talk. Which is where tonights episode began.  

If you want to know anything else feel free to ask, I really got into last night's episode and tonights, very good acting.

----------


## Abbie

> Was it just last night's episode you missed, or tonight's as well? Last night started just after Billy had made the announcement in the Vic (that Little Mo and Alfie were a couple). 
> 
> The episode started in slow motion. It was quite weird. Billy dropped the microphone, Kat dragged Little Mo out by the hair and Kat continued pulling her across the street, until Mo broke free and ran to the house. Alfie got up to the microphone and pretended that Billy had been joking. Billy was still completely oblivious he had done anything wrong. Charlie was angry at Alfie. Then Billy fell into the table drunk and cut his head. Alfie then took Billy upstairs to tidy him up, and they talked. We also saw Little Mo and Kat talking too. 
> 
> Alfie told Billy that he had been seeing Little Mo and Kat at the same time, Billy was horrified, he backed Mo's corner all the way. It's clear he's still deeply in love with her. 
> 
> When Kat found out Little Mo and Alfie didn't sleep together she went into denial, thinking their relationship wasn't a big deal to Alfie, besides the fact that Little Mo explained, that she hadn't slept with anybody since she was raped, and that's why she didn't with Alfie.
> 
> She went onto tell Kat that her and Alfie were deeply in love. They had a big argument, at one point Kat pushed Little Mo onto the stairs. At the end Little Mo ran upstairs in tears, and Alfie came in and asked whether they could talk. Which is where tonights episode began.  
> ...


yer i missed tonights as well i am going to watch it on sunday but can you fill me in anywya?

----------


## littlemo

> yer i missed tonights as well i am going to watch it on sunday but can you fill me in anywya?


Sure. It was a 3 hander with Alfie, Kat and Little Mo. It was mostly Kat and Alfie talking about him and Little Mo's relationship. Kat and Alfie had sex on the kitchen table in between the talking, but it wasn't as controversial as the the press hyped it up to be, the scene lasted about a second.

It did seem like Alfie was talking Kat into getting back together with him, but in the end she realised that the love she had for her sister was more important than the love she felt for him, so she ended it.

----------


## Abbie

> Sure. It was a 3 hander with Alfie, Kat and Little Mo. It was mostly Kat and Alfie talking about him and Little Mo's relationship. Kat and Alfie had sex on the kitchen table in between the talking, but it wasn't as controversial as the the press hyped it up to be, the scene lasted about a second.
> 
> It did seem like Alfie was talking Kat into getting back together with him, but in the end she realised that the love she had for her sister was more important than the love she felt for him, so she ended it.


what they had sex on the table in between talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

i cant belive it

----------


## littlemo

> what they had sex on the table in between talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes they did. They both still love each other, but Kat can't hurt Little Mo.

----------


## BlackKat

> what they had sex on the table in between talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes. Very quickly.

----------


## Abbie

> Yes. Very quickly.


well thats werid

----------


## Abbie

> Yes they did. They both still love each other, but Kat can't hurt Little Mo.


wow i never thought that would happen

----------


## leanne27

why why why??? do people feel sotty for little mo, she is not a child, she is just what two years younger than kat? i know she has been hurt and teated badly by alfie, but she still knew that when kat left there was every chance that she would come back, she knew alfie and kat were soulmates, she sat there on the day of kat and alfies wedding and pleaded with kat to marry alfie because she knew that alfie was kat's "man in the moon" as kat says. Alfie saw little mo as kats softer side, as he said, she knew exactly what she was doing, and she has hurt so many people, kat is more forgiving than me i could never forgive mo after what she did, and just because one night mo hugged kat, kat is now throwing her marriage away! kat has ALWAYS been there for mo, when has mo been there for her?

----------


## Abbie

i dont feel sory for lil mo that much i feel sorry for kat

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> why why why??? do people feel sotty for little mo, she is not a child, she is just what two years younger than kat? i know she has been hurt and teated badly by alfie, but she still knew that when kat left there was every chance that she would come back, she knew alfie and kat were soulmates, she sat there on the day of kat and alfies wedding and pleaded with kat to marry alfie because she knew that alfie was kat's "man in the moon" as kat says. Alfie saw little mo as kats softer side, as he said, she knew exactly what she was doing, and she has hurt so many people, kat is more forgiving than me i could never forgive mo after what she did, and just because one night mo hugged kat, kat is now throwing her marriage away! kat has ALWAYS been there for mo, when has mo been there for her?


i agree with ya!..i feel really sorry for Kat! and i thought that eppi was really good!..

----------


## angelblue

> why why why??? do people feel sotty for little mo, she is not a child, she is just what two years younger than kat? i know she has been hurt and teated badly by alfie, but she still knew that when kat left there was every chance that she would come back, she knew alfie and kat were soulmates, she sat there on the day of kat and alfies wedding and pleaded with kat to marry alfie because she knew that alfie was kat's "man in the moon" as kat says. Alfie saw little mo as kats softer side, as he said, she knew exactly what she was doing, and she has hurt so many people, kat is more forgiving than me i could never forgive mo after what she did, and just because one night mo hugged kat, kat is now throwing her marriage away! kat has ALWAYS been there for mo, when has mo been there for her?


Thank god i found someone who agrees with me   :Bow:   what ever happened to little mo in her life that does not excuse her falling in love with her sister husband okay so alfie did push it but i always believe that people tend to have control and have the ability to say no little mo crossed the line and if she felt that guilty about her sister she would of never started to see alfie 

It annoyed me when she said i gave him up i was like he wasnt yours in the first place so kat left and little mo thought she was never coming back that is no excuse in my book?

----------


## Kim

[QUOTE=leanne27] she is not a child, she is just what two years younger than kat?QUOTE]

She is 27 and Kat is 35.

----------


## ♥Lovin Me 4 Me♥

Yeah, I dont like Mo much at all, I think that they are intent on getting people to hate her lol. However, after everything Kat said about her, I did feel a bit sorry for her. Did anyone else notice this epsiode was written by Tony Jordan?? I was wandering who wrote, the script was so great!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

This episode was so good, Kat turning down Alfie because she love Little Mo, it was beautifull. Men come and go, sisters are forever, so nice!! And Jessie Wallace excelled herself, well done!! :Bow:

----------


## Bad Wolf

thought it was really excellent- everyone involved (except maybe alfie- a bit wooden)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> thought it was really excellent- everyone involved (except maybe alfie- a bit wooden)


He can be so much better, he should have taken the opurtunity and turn this storyline into something great.

----------


## soapyclean

What man would not act wooden when getting a mouthful from his missus, he wanted it all to go back to the way it was. What person doesnt when caught out, as for Mo I felt sorry for her believing all Alfie's lies. As Kat said 'She got the Alfie Moon experience', Mo didnt want to get it on with Alfie but he insisted it was going to work.

Her only mistake was telling Billy it was over and not making sure Alfie had told Kat or when she found out he hadnt told Kat herself. As someone else said sisters are forever men come and go.

----------


## chance

she said 'darlin' about ten times again!!! arrrrrrrr!
also how come its always the 'alfie moon experiance' or 'your alfie moon' why dont they ever just use his first name they act as if he is actually famous.

----------


## soapyclean

It wasnt said as though he was famous it was a put down, she done it in the right tone of voice as well.

----------


## Dutchgirl

It was like she was spitting his name out. That reaction is normal after al this drewling of Molfie blÃ©h!!! :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> What man would not act wooden when getting a mouthful from his missus, he wanted it all to go back to the way it was. What person doesnt when caught out, as for Mo I felt sorry for her believing all Alfie's lies. As Kat said 'She got the Alfie Moon experience', Mo didnt want to get it on with Alfie but he insisted it was going to work.
> 
> Her only mistake was telling Billy it was over and not making sure Alfie had told Kat or when she found out he hadnt told Kat herself. As someone else said sisters are forever men come and go.


Your right! Family is the most important thing. I know Alfie didn't intentionally hurt Little Mo, but Kat and Billy are right about him keeping his options open by keeping them both. If he had a half a brain cell he would have realised you can't get over the love of your life that easily, and that Little Mo was the runner up. As he said last night, Little Mo was the 'soft Kat', so it's not true what Little Mo was saying about Alfie loving her for her, he loved her because of Kat. It was all lies.

----------


## leanne27

little mo will never be liked the way she was before all of this molfie, by me and a lot of others i presume, its because kat is such a likeable character, i dont think viewers will eb able to get over mo betraying kat, as that is all we will see now.

----------


## littlemo

> little mo will never be liked the way she was before all of this molfie, by me and a lot of others i presume, its because kat is such a likeable character, i dont think viewers will eb able to get over mo betraying kat, as that is all we will see now.


I can see it from both Kat and Little Mo's side. I agree Kat is a likeable character but so is Little Mo (well I like her anyway). There's more to Little Mo's character than what she's done, she made a mistake, she wishes more than anyone that it hadn't started, but what's done is done. Little mo isn't a spiteful person, sometimes things just happen.

----------


## ?????

a very well written episode i thought. jessie was brilliant as per usual, shane richie was just this thing' that was standing around and looking tearful and mutterin occasionally. im so glad he did't have too much to say.

did anyone else feel a bit emotional at end bit when kat was goin on about zoe and lil mo and how lil mo saved her. 

best lines of the eppy has to be:

kat - 'That's what you do when you split up, isn't it? You move in on the immediate family' 
Saves breaking in a new set of in-laws, dunnit? 

Where was Spencer when I needed him? 

it wasn't a kiss? then what were you doing, cleaning her teeth?

also i never kat was older than lil mo, little mo looks about 38.

----------


## angelblue

I love those quotes their great 

awww i thought it was sweet the way she put her sister first and is giving up her husband so her sis wont get hurt 

Little mo was annoying me though   :Angry:

----------


## squillyfer

Its all starting to annoy me now. Kat wants alfie but wont get with him. Lil' mo wants alfie but cant get with him and alfie still has no idea what he wants even after what seems like about three months of thinking about it

----------


## angelblue

it annoyed me when  little mo said i gave him up it was more like he dumped you love and i am surpised she even said i deserve him it like it your sister husband that it out of bonderies   :Smile:

----------


## Emma-Lou

I thouht it was a good episode i thoughtthe end bit wassad whenshe sayed Mo saved her.They were some great lines from Kat.

----------


## soapyclean

little mo thought she did deserve alfie because he had made her feel like they were possible, that was so unfair to mo because she had told him so many times that they shouldnt do it.

she knew that she had made a mistake and felt more a fool for believing alfie and his lies, and he made it sound so perfect. so glad he ends up alone  :Cheer:

----------


## Flozza

yea me too, it was fantastic i was numb, it was amazing, can't wait for monday xxx

----------


## Dutchgirl

> a very well written episode i thought. jessie was brilliant as per usual, shane richie was just this thing' that was standing around and looking tearful and mutterin occasionally. im so glad he did't have too much to say.
> 
> did anyone else feel a bit emotional at end bit when kat was goin on about zoe and lil mo and how lil mo saved her.


I actually shed a tear when she tucked into's lil Mo's bed. Superb acting. :Sad:

----------


## soapyclean

I know that was so sweet when she curled up next to mo, that was so heart warming and kacey and jesse were wonderful

----------


## kelly05

I really don't agree with all the negative comments that have been made about Shane Ritchie. I personally think he's fab, and I know that there must be loads of fans that agree with me, otherwise he simply wouldn't have all the awards that he has won!! I think that when he first came in to Eastenders he gave the show some much needed spark. There was so much enthusiasm about Alfie back then!! I think the scriptwriters have completely destroyed the character of Alfie. Infact I woud go as far to say that they completely made a mockery of all the adulation that his fans had for the loveable happy go lucky Alfie, by turning him in to this sad two timing love rat. kat and Alfie were the first couple in ages that the public had so much love for... I was completely hooked by them!! The writers simply used the scope they had with them to destroy their relationship completely... They just couldn't leave it alone. Fair enough Jessie had to go on maternity leave, but surely there were other ways around it!! Not only that but then they take Alfie out of the Vic on Christmas Day, and shove him on a market stall selling tat!! It was just never the same...
However I think that Shane has handled all the scenes he has been given really well, and I really think he has done a good job with Alfie throughout it all. I don't think he deserves all this criticism!!!

Sorry to go on... but really glad I got that off my chest!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is so good of the writers to show that characters are three dimensional, persons with personal bagage always react different to situations than one would originally think. Sensational stuff though. :Bow:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really don't agree with all the negative comments that have been made about Shane Ritchie. I personally think he's fab, and I know that there must be loads of fans that agree with me, otherwise he simply wouldn't have all the awards that he has won!! I think that when he first came in to Eastenders he gave the show some much needed spark. There was so much enthusiasm about Alfie back then!! I think the scriptwriters have completely destroyed the character of Alfie. Infact I woud go as far to say that they completely made a mockery of all the adulation that his fans had for the loveable happy go lucky Alfie, by turning him in to this sad two timing love rat. kat and Alfie were the first couple in ages that the public had so much love for... I was completely hooked by them!! The writers simply used the scope they had with them to destroy their relationship completely... They just couldn't leave it alone. Fair enough Jessie had to go on maternity leave, but surely there were other ways around it!! Not only that but then they take Alfie out of the Vic on Christmas Day, and shove him on a market stall selling tat!! It was just never the same...
> However I think that Shane has handled all the scenes he has been given really well, and I really think he has done a good job with Alfie throughout it all. I don't think he deserves all this criticism!!!
> 
> Sorry to go on... but really glad I got that off my chest!!!


I totally agree ever since he was thrown into the square, he and his leather coat, by the rail police he has been sparkling untill this ridiculous storyline. :Wal2l:

----------


## Dutchgirl

But it gave an edge to the series which is without a doubt a good one.

----------


## chance

> It wasnt said as though he was famous it was a put down, she done it in the right tone of voice as well.


shes always saying it though 'alfie moon' if it isnt her its someone else

----------


## hazey

So what happened to the oh we won't bother watching the 3 hander   :Rotfl:   glad I watched it in the end I thought Kate was brill she had some good lines, but thought Alfie looked like a fish, only opening his mouth here and there and crying.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> So what happened to the oh we won't bother watching the 3 hander  glad I watched it in the end I thought Kate was brill she had some good lines, but thought Alfie looked like a fish, only opening his mouth here and there and crying.


Don't you mean Kat, not Kate?!  Alfie only opened his mouth here and there, because Kat had the dialoge! Jessie brilliant, Kasey and Shane great.

----------


## leanne27

i agree with Dutchgirl, he has handled it all aswell as he could have done, i still continue with my hate campaign of little mo though! lol i also hated it when she said "i desreve him" and "i gave him up for you kat" how could she give up her sisters husband?? he wasnt hers in the first place he was maried to kat! and how does she deserve him, alfie and little mo have hurt so many people. What i think was the best bit though was kat dumped alfie because little mo hugged her when she was little! (as if that would happen) and then what exactly did alfie and little mo do that is so awful so that she cant get back with her husband- the man she loves, a kiss? and a few coffes together at alfies house, real let down for me, kat would not of been so angry with mo then forgiven her like that.

----------


## Flozza

yea hehe

----------


## Chris_2k11

All I have to say on tonight's episode is well done Billy!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Good episode tonight nice comedown after friday!! Chrisse was great again you could tell she had absolutlu no interest n the funeral at all!  Enjoyed the pEggy and Pat stuff as well!!

----------


## squillyfer

I think chrissie's really starting to struggle now. She's not as convincing as she was and even Jake being there isnt helping as much as it was she's really starting to feel the pressure. Peggy and Pat were ace!!LOL

----------


## hayley

Dennis was actually in it!!! 
Poor alfie!
Good acting all round today!

----------


## angelblue

I really enjoyed tonight eppy i really liked sharons hair it suited her better then those extensions  and nice to see dennis back and nice to see billy having an bit of backbone   :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

it was an ok episode. about time someone told peggy off!!

----------


## ?????

does anyone think that naomi is in love with sonia.

----------


## Debs

hmmm didnt enjoy tonight episode in fact i was nearly asleep!! 


mo still pathetic, peggy and pat were annoying me

and as for charlie!!  :Rotfl:   ooooooooooooohhhhhhh he really makes me scared! he so mean and menacing!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> does anyone think that naomi is in love with sonia.


 
yeah i think she may be!!

----------


## littlemo

> All I have to say on tonight's episode is well done Billy!


I do agree that Billy had every right to be angry with Little Mo, but I can't help feeling sorry for her, she's lost Alfie and now Billy. I'm not sure what to think about Billy washing his hands of Freddie, I really thought he was warming to the idea of being his father.  Billy's very hurt at the moment but I hope he will come round in time.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I do agree that Billy had every right to be angry with Little Mo, but I can't help feeling sorry for her, she's lost Alfie and now Billy. I'm not sure what to think about Billy washing his hands of Freddie, I really thought he was warming to the idea of being his father.  Billy's very hurt at the moment but I hope he will come round in time.


I meant Billy standing up to Peggy, not Mo, lol   :Smile:

----------


## chance

liking pat and peggys interaction.
good to see billy stand up for himself,mo just uses him when it suits her,remind me who freddie is again,hes never there!

----------


## littlemo

> liking pat and peggys interaction.
> good to see billy stand up for himself,mo just uses him when it suits her,remind me who freddie is again,hes never there!


It's easier for soaps to keep babies in the background, it saves hassle. But speaking from a characters point of view, I do think Little Mo does the best she can for Freddie, she works to get money for him, and luckily she's got family to babysit and things, so there's always somewhere he can go. Little Mo is supposed to be portrayed as being a good mother. 

I'm glad that Billy stood up for himself and his feelings, those shouldn't be dismissed.

----------


## chance

what i mean is when freedie isnt with mo where is he? kat and mo on stall,charlie in allotment,billy workin etc etc

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what i mean is when freedie isnt with mo where is he? kat and mo on stall,charlie in allotment,billy workin etc etc


Babysitter?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They've talked about the creche (sp?)

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

whats happened to Ians little baby Bobby??
I think he's been eaten!

----------


## dddMac1

glad to see billy tell peggy a few home truths

----------


## chance

> whats happened to Ians little baby Bobby??
> I think he's been eaten!


same as freddie

----------


## feelingyellow

billy was absoloutely brilliant! in your face mo!!   :Cheer:  pat and peggy were excellent! pat's bar makes me laugh! it's so weird!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Flozza

i no its so out of place hehehe, i love billy he really is trying his best. Where's sam :-(

----------


## ***Virgo***

billy was great!!

----------


## Emma-Lou

For once Billy stood up for himself which was great  :Cheer:  Pat and Peggy's chat was entertaing as well

----------


## [email protected]

eastenders was good 2nite, peggy is figuring out that chrissie has something to do with it!!!! yay

Poor nana, shes starting her illness noooo, does anyone know what illness it is that she gets?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Peggys Vs Chrisse was great! As much as i like Peggy im definatly rooting for Chrissie

----------


## hannah-mj

good epi tonight i think , aww bless demi them kids are evil! chrissie at the end  :EEK!: !
just good tonight yay!

----------


## baileya

Looks like ee is getting back on form now with another good episode. Demi and Rosie where great together tonight. Poor Nanna you could tell by her face that she is scared. Come on Peggy!!!!

8.5/10

----------


## Emma-Lou

Good episode i felt so sorry for nana,demi and rosie were great i agree.Peggy vs Chrissie i'm on Chrissie's side.

----------


## [email protected]

i love chrissie and peggy lol so i cant choose, but caNt wait till peggy
 finds out the truth!!!! yay lol

----------


## kelly05

[QUOTE=baileya]Looks like ee is getting back on form now with another good episode. Demi and Rosie where great together tonight. Poor Nanna you could tell by her face that she is scared. Come on Peggy!!!!

I don't think Eastenders is back to it's best yet...there is no continuity!! We had a great week last week, but so far this week, it has been dull and boring!! I bet lots more people watched Emmerdale, cos it was on for an hour, and it was the culmination of a major storyline. Eastenders never give us any hour long specials!!

----------


## hayley

awwwwwwwwwwwww poor nana! 

Go chrissie you can easily pull one over on peggy! 

Jakissie scenes were sweet!!

Cant wait for thursday!

----------


## hayley

where is kat?

After fridays fantastic eppie shes kind of just vanished!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> where is kat?
> 
> After fridays fantastic eppie shes kind of just vanished!!


She was mentionaed once yesterday, saying that she'd gone to the whole salers(sp?)
But i'm sure she'll be back soon.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Today was ace!! I see Nana Moon's illness is coming up  :Sad:  Did you see the way Billy and Peggy was onto Chrissie.. Watch out Chrissie!!

----------


## littlemo

> Today was ace!! I see Nana Moon's illness is coming up  Did you see the way Billy and Peggy was onto Chrissie.. Watch out Chrissie!!


Yes I'm glad that Billy and Peggy have made up. It's good that Peggy is now including him in things, and I can see that the Mitchell's are beginning to unite as a 'family'. 

Do you think Billy will find it difficult when he finds out about Stacey being Chrissie's alibi? If he continues down that road, Stacey and Zoe will be in deep trouble, and they are part of the Slaters and therefore part of Billy's family.

----------


## hayley

> She was mentionaed once yesterday, saying that she'd gone to the whole salers(sp?)
> But i'm sure she'll be back soon.


i hope so!

----------


## leanne27

i think bilyl will put his onw family first, as besides mo the slaters as a family have never been there for him, they only see things in black and white, when he makes one mistake no it can never be mo's fault it HAS  to be billys. and i think seen as he and mo are now seperated the slaters are not really where his loyalities will lie,.

----------


## sarahwelford

i think its bit unrealistic after what happened last week that kat and mo was not in a scene together

----------


## feelingyellow

that episode was fab last night, loved how peggy and billy have FINALLY made up and now are figuring chrissie out   :Cheer:  demi and rosie were absoloutely fab, hate those evil bullies  :Angry:

----------


## Debs

loved last nights ending with peggy and billy

and the start of Nanas illness storyline, im sad already

----------


## leanne27

i missed tuesdays ep, so is that all that happened? the peggy and billy stuff, nanna moon illness thing, and what happened with demi?

----------


## Kim

> i missed tuesdays ep, so is that all that happened? the peggy and billy stuff, nanna moon illness thing, and what happened with demi?


The Millers found 'Junkie Slag' daubed over their wall and were determined not to let Demi see it. They sent Mickey up the hardware store to get something to shift it, but when he didn't return in time, Rosie rushed to try and get something to cover it up... but Demi was over the road and saw what had been written about her. She rushed inside and later had a heart to heart with Rosie.

----------


## leanne27

ok thanks, i feel sorry and surprised at demi, she would never of taken drugs before, i know she was desperate but, she was pretty mature for her age and should of known tht takin drugs would help no one, only make matters worse. and has anbody noticed that it never took her that long to get over leo? he was meant to be the love of her life and she (to me) she hasnt showed a very good potrayel of someone who has lost her soulmate, i think stacey slater is a much better actress, demi always talks like she has her mouth full i think! lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That was ace episode!! More of my thoughts coming up later!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

One beautiful slap.

And Jim's Classic line "we should borrow Pauliene's door stop for that" Excellent, lol

----------


## littlemo

Yes the episode was o.k, but I knew what was going to happen so it took the fun out of it a bit for me. I just can't help myself from reading the spoilers. 

I'm glad Peggy is finally on Sam's side, it's about time! You'd think people would be suspicious after what Peggy said wouldn't you?! but it seems people are still going to be none the wiser. Why is everybody so dumb?

Everyone who has missed Kat this week must be happy to see her again. And what she said made a lot of sense, I think Chrissie did love Den, but she has turned into a villan, and justice has to served.

Poor Dennis, he really is going through a hard time isn't he?! I think it was right for Sharon to ask him not to come, because he has to be there because he wants too, not because he feels he has too.

----------


## hayley

That was excellent!!!
Jim line was great about paulines doorstop! -classic!!
I felt sorry for sharon and dennis in that eppie.
You could see jakes cogs working, about chrissie!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dot's duck returned!   :Cheer:

----------


## chance

i cant stand jake,pathetic little midget boy!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Chrissie just sort of rolled into the hole!   :Lol:  Lmao!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ah but was it intime to the duff duff's at the end, in the theme tune! lol

----------


## Flozza

hehehe ace eppy, everyone did fantasticly well. Kim Medcalf was fabbie yet again. btw what does Lmao mean ???? i donno hehehe well done EE

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hehehe ace eppy, everyone did fantasticly well. Kim Medcalf was fabbie yet again. btw what does Lmao mean ???? i donno hehehe well done EE


It means 'laughing my ar*e off'   :Big Grin:

----------


## Flozza

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i get in Lmao heheh i like it. i felt really sorry for sam, 
"the boys and dad just threw me around like a doll" it was good we saw into Sam's childhood i loved it xxxx well done Kim xxxxxx

----------


## matt1378

tonights episode was brill, managed to catch it on bbc3, so glad i did to see Peggy send Chrissie into the grave was great, Chrissie deserves it

----------


## sarahwelford

i thought that was good and jims line "maybe they should use your door stop"

I agree jake is fitting all the puzzle together she made it obvious today she was hiding some thing as she never looked at the coffin and kept rolling her head

----------


## matt1378

I think Jake has Chrissie sussed out, remember he said to Chrissie that she was saying things in her sleep?

----------


## angelblue

I dont know jake was really annoying me tonight 

But great eppy   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Jake annoys me everytime he's on the screen!

----------


## angelblue

> Jake annoys me everytime he's on the screen!


I dont know something special about tonight and of course peggy annoyed me she is so predictable   :Angel:

----------


## sarahwelford

i enjoyed tonights episode.
And jake has def clocked onto chrissie i mean she made it obvious not wanting to look at the coffin and stuff

----------


## Debs

oh that was so funny when peggy chucked her into the grave!!!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

then she started to have a panic attack

----------


## sarahwelford

imagine that happeneing at your husbands  funeral but then again its soap anything can happen

----------


## Debs

> imagine that happeneing at your husbands funeral but then again its soap anything can happen


 
yeah well i dont think ill be murdering my husband and framing a mate anytime in the future!!!! so no chance of that happening!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## brenda1971

I thought Peggy was brill last nite pushing chrissie in the grave.I was wondering when sam would tell her the truth about chrissie.

Also I am finding the sonia storyline boring what do other people think.

----------


## sarahwelford

i am also finding the sonia storyline boring who cares about nhs questionares

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that they had done the sonia storyline before with her putting her student friends before martin

----------


## sarahwelford

with the stalker woman you mean that tried to kill them

----------


## tasha_cfc

The end of last nights ep was gd

----------


## sarahwelford

yes i loved it peggy " chrissie watts murderer"

----------


## brenda1971

I loved when chrissie was panicking in the grave.

----------


## parkerman

> I thought that they had done the sonia storyline before with her putting her student friends before martin


I think this is about the third time this storyline has been done...or, at least it seems like it. Yawn.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It probably is, but it's not like it only happens once in really life, some things happen more than once in a life time. Admitedly not always to the same person!

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but this isn't real life, it's Eastenders!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, and?!?

----------


## brenda1971

They tend to only do storylines once

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, but there are many different way's a storyline can go, so it's good, so see a different way sometimes, if you know what i mean

----------


## brenda1971

I know but I still think that the sonia storyline is boring.They need to give naomi a story to sink her teeth into.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They need to get rid of her, i find her boring and her voice annoying, but thats just me i think!
Sonia needs a storyline, poor Natalie has been in the show for years and hardly get a word in, let alone a storyline. Yet all the newcomers or the same (high profile) characters get them.

----------


## parkerman

> Yeah, and?!?


It's supposed to be entertaining. Reality TV is for real life.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> It's supposed to be entertaining. Reality TV is for real life.


Find me a soap, that does repeat storyline's and have storyline's that are true to real life, if you want a dream soap, watch american soaps, where the storyline are so unreal it's laughable.

----------


## parkerman

No, I agree it should be true to life. But what I meant was that although things might repeat themselves over and over again in real life, soaps are supposed to entertain not just copy real life. The fact that this is the third time we've been round the Sonia and her friends neglecting Martin story I don't find very entertaining.

You may be right that there will be a new angle to this time - we'll have to wait and see. But I hope they get to it quickly!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I doubt it will get there quickly as you said this is Eastenders, but yes, we do need a new angle on things, anyway here's hoping!

----------


## Flozza

yea i know where you're cuming from

----------


## Jessie Wallace

If thats for me then thanks, someone who get's me! lol

----------


## kelly05

How gorge was Dennis in that suit???? Looking all broody........I can't imagine what it's going to be like watching EE without him!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i know i think dennis chrissie kat are going to be the people most missed

----------


## Flozza

and sam, kim medcalf is amazin

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh Dennis!!  :Wub:  Don't cry my sugar plum  :Crying:

----------


## Flozza

fab dabbie dozey again EE, yayay poor dennis, that was so sweet. They are all such good actors :-). Wow wee

----------


## Flozza

clap clap

----------


## angelblue

Dont even get me started that ending was heartbreaking but so well done i had an tear come down my face   :Crying:  

The scenes with sharon were great to great eppy welldone to everyone involved  :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

awww tonights eppy was really good! I think tonight made me relaise how much i will miss Nigel/Dennis when he leaves later this year. he#s such a loveable character and a great actor. 

it was goo to see his emotions tonight, that he was dealing with in his own way. He actually brought a tear to my eye. lol. shows that dennis isnt just the hard tough man that he makes out to be, he's actually a big softy! 

must be hard for him. At the end when he was upset like i've saidbefore i dont think he was upset thet fact that den died and they hated each other, not beacuse of all the things he did to him beacuse he would hate him and not want to grieve. but i think he was mainly upset beacuse for all of his life its been him and his abusive mother. he alwasy wanted a father to come and rescue him and he told vikci how he wanted to know his father nad bond wiht him. have father and son moments. i think seeing his grave etc means relaity has kicked in that his dream is now over. that den was his dad and his dreams were never really fulfiled. he can never get those dreams back nor the wishes he's longed for, for the times he wanted to spend with his father. 

i think its upsetting for him that his dad has died. not that his dad den died. just that his father died. i think he would feel the same having not met den. its still a father he's lost! its was really good to see him so emotional.

----------


## Flozza

well said, that was a top class eppy, i'm gonna miss dennis too :-(, its only just before they leave that you realise how much you take them for granted xxx

----------


## _lil_hunni

Im definately gonna miss dennis :Sad:  Hes a good character and I think hes really good looking but to be honest not such a good actor. I dont know whats gonna happen to eastenders, i dont want kat,dennis,sharon,chrissie 2 leave  :Sad:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> its only just before they leave that you realise how much you take them for granted xxx


yeah i agree. last year i would have thought he'd be around for ages, that we'd always be able to watch his little bits that i like about him, his tough and sensitive side, but know he's gonna be leaving in a few months its hit me we'll never see it aagin. 

He is a brilliant actor, he's won awards to prove that hasnt he? or was that just for sexiest!  :Wub:  lol. either way he's brill. will really mis Nigek and dennis not being on our screens.

----------


## Flozza

i no boo hoo

----------


## Debs

Tonights epsidoe was good cant beleive chrissie actually had the nerve to lie to sharon and dennis!

----------


## chance

good job ive got sky + that way i record it and just forward the bits with juley gus micky martin sonia garry minty etc zzzzz

----------


## chance

> Jake annoys me everytime he's on the screen!


someone who agrees with me ! yay!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> someone who agrees with me ! yay!


Lol, definatley.

----------


## chance

god knows how anyone finds the little shrimp boy attractive!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> god knows how anyone finds the little shrimp boy attractive!


lmao, well some people obviously do, but i'm yet to work out why!

----------


## chance

just cus he;s in ee and cus of his character,no one looked twice when he was that **** in the office

----------


## littlemo

> good job ive got sky + that way i record it and just forward the bits with juley gus micky martin sonia garry minty etc zzzzz


You can do that with a video recorder can't you?!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

There isn't really anyone that great in Eastenders at the monet, Dennis - Nigel is ok, cute at times, and similar for Alfie - Shane. No-one you can go Phwoar at really.

----------


## chance

> You can do that with a video recorder can't you?!


video recorder? thats sooooo 5 years ago! sky+ does so much more then a video recorder!

----------


## littlemo

> There isn't really anyone that great in Eastenders at the monet, Dennis - Nigel is ok, cute at times, and similar for Alfie - Shane. No-one you can go Phwoar at really.


I think Dennis is very attractive. And I know you can't put spoilers on here but I think most of us know who's coming into it later in the year, someone very attractive!

----------


## chance

> There isn't really anyone that great in Eastenders at the monet, Dennis - Nigel is ok, cute at times, and similar for Alfie - Shane. No-one you can go Phwoar at really.


dennis is ok from far away but tonight when the camera got close you could see he isnt all that...

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think Dennis is very attractive. And I know you can't put spoilers on here but I think most of us know who's coming into it later in the year, someone very attractive!


Huh, have i missed a spoiler some where?!?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> dennis is ok from far away but tonight when the camera got close you could see he isnt all that...


Exactly close up noooooo, further way ok. In a romantic scene not bad, when he smiles not bad, but don't put the camera too  close!

----------


## chance

> Huh, have i missed a spoiler some where?!?


whos joining thats attractive?

----------


## littlemo

> Huh, have i missed a spoiler some where?!?


Can clues be given? Somebody young, attractive and related to somebody on the square.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Post the spolier thread, then delete it?!?

----------


## chance

> Can clues be given? Somebody young, attractive and related to somebody on the square.


i cant think,tell tell

----------


## littlemo

> i cant think,tell tell


I'm going to start the thread on the spoiler section.

----------


## Debs

> Oh Dennis!!  Don't cry my sugar plum


 
oh god was i the only one completely unmoved by dennis outburst??? i laughed!"

he almost as god to watch when crying as ian beale is

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I'm going to start the thread on the spoiler section.


Ok, i'm watching for a new thread!

----------


## Flozza

heheheh 
patrick: this is gonna be goooooooooood hehe

----------


## ***Virgo***

> heheheh 
> patrick: this is gonna be goooooooooood hehe


Haha i was laughing at the part too!! it was the way he said it aswell!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

I have to say, with all this talk about the young(ish) characters, Dennis, Sharon, Sam, Chrissie, Kat etc. it always seems to be the old 'uns like Jim, Patrick, Dot and Pauline who steal the show. More oldies that's what we need!

----------


## feelingyellow

it was an ok episode, dennis crying at the end, awwwwww   :Wub:

----------


## sarahwelford

i felt sorry for him it must of been hard after everything he did to dennis and yet here dennis is crying at the grave suppose its true you only get one dad

----------


## Flozza

i no :-(

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He's so sweet when he cries!! Can't wait for next week!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Such a shame he is leaving, the only good looking guy on television!!!! :Crying:  
Episode was brill. :Bow:

----------


## kayla05

yeah i thoughtit was aswell, and when he cried! it was soooooo sweet! dont want him to go!

----------


## kelly05

Just as things were really hotting up on the square, Eastenders are now moving all the action to France!! I am so annoyed about this, and think they are doing this at the wrong time...  :Angry:  The show was just getting back to it's brilliant days, with Peggy and Chrissie playing blinders...And now we have to wait for a whole week to get back to this...  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## CrazyLea

omg soooo boring. i am so not looking forward to the rest of the week

----------


## xXxJessxXx

i enjoyed it. might just be me though. i think its been the best episode since sharons wedding day. glad to have a break form the square, a break from chrissie and a break from Kat/Alfie/Mo and the whole den thing. 

plus we got something good to look at all week   :Wub:

----------


## alkalinetrio

i really liked the episode! mintys singing cracked me up

----------


## ***Virgo***

I got quite bored by that episode.i'd rather it was back in albert square..I could only watch one eppy like that not the whole week

----------


## baileya

Reviewers made that episode out to be dire but I thaught it was good. Good bit of comedy and Minty and Garry make a funny couple. 8/10

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I got quite bored by that episode.i'd rather it was back in albert square..I could only watch one eppy like that not the whole week


i'm normamly like that. like when frank, peggy pat, roy etc went to spain and met sam. i found that boring, and when peggy went over for franks 'funeral' and like when ian went to where ever it was years ago for the eclipse and met cindys sister. i dont normally like these ones but i thought tonights was really good.

----------


## littlemo

> Reviewers made that episode out to be dire but I thaught it was good. Good bit of comedy and Minty and Garry make a funny couple. 8/10


I agree about Garry and Minty but I didn't like the episode very much. It wasn't like Eastenders at all. On the plus side I think Dawn Miller will be a welcome edition to the square, she seems like a much classier Kat, which is surprising because she comes from the same background as the rest of the Millers.  It's also quite interesting to see into the Miller's history.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Reviewers made that episode out to be dire but I thaught it was good. Good bit of comedy and Minty and Garry make a funny couple. 8/10


lol yeah it was wasnt it. like 'Shut ya bush' lol and about the horse and the wine. lol these two are quite funny. 

Poor Gus though, being called 'Pauline'. and them not remembering 
his birthday. lol

----------


## chance

minty and garry made the show tonight,felt sorry for gus,could have done wiothout juley and mickey but i guess thats the whole reason they are there,to introduce us to dawn.

----------


## BlackKat

I like Juley.   :Big Grin:  Thought he was the best bit of tonight.

Gus was boring, and his voice annoys me. It's just so...droney. I'm getting bored of Garry constantly warbling on about "birds" and thinking he's so fit and everything. Jesus, just give him a girlfriend and shut him up.

Dawn was alright, but I'm not really interested in this dad storyline.

Alright episode, but I'd prefer to be back in Walford. I think the timing for this week is completely off.

----------


## feelingyellow

Found it quite boring tonight. I liked Dawn though, 'So your spots have dried up then?'   :Rotfl:  She talks a lot like Demi.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Found it quite boring tonight. I liked Dawn though, 'So your spots have dried up then?'   She talks a lot like Demi.


lol. love too see the relationship between these too. they seem quite simualr in a way. both quite independent but deep down i think they are both sensitive. they both put on an act. havcnt seen a soft sensitive side to dawn yet but i think its there deep down. 

wonder if they will be close, all girly and giggly and can talk easily too each other, or will they have a distant relationship, Dawn dont get on with Keith and clearly hasnt been there for Demi like the rest of the millers have. this could put their relationship in danger. 

she seemed a little concerned when mickey was telling her about them all, but not enough to keep in contact or even visit at a time like that.

----------


## BlackKat

Does Dawn know about Demi and Leo? Mickey said that Demi had had "ups and downs," recently but didn't really say anything else.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Does Dawn know about Demi and Leo? Mickey said that Demi had had "ups and downs," recently but didn't really say anything else.


Thats what i was wondering. i mean i was thinking that Rosie would have called her and told her but if Dawn has been moving around a lot and they still thought she was in spain(Mickey said so when he got the letter) she might not have be easy to contact. i would have thought she would have come home to visit or something no matter what the relationship betwen her and demi is.  when mickey said the ups and downs you would have thought dawn would have asked more questions etc. the fact that she didnt and only asked about her when mickey mentioned the baby gives me the idea maybe she doesnt know. 

if she doesnt seems a little strange. and if she does it seems strange she didnt care a great deal.

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think she does know about it

----------


## feelingyellow

she probably doesn't know about the whole drug business, but she would know that demi got pregnant, and seems a little weird that she didn't come home when demi got pregnant, because she would have known she had and little sisters would normally talk to their bigger sisters about it.

----------


## hayley

I actually thought it was quite funny! But it was a silly time to put it!!
i felt so sorry for gus!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh what a fight!   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

**yawn**

boring episode  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Oooh what a fight!


  :Lol:  was pretty pathetic werent it. lol he's got the looks but not much else bless him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree Abi!  :Big Grin:   I'd like to book a flight straight back to Walford pleaseee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Bored now.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

i thought tonights was ok. i'm liking the scenes between Mickey, Dawn and Mike, some good interestign drama. but i think the ones between Minty, Garry, Gus and Juley are a little pointless. 

not sure about the comment Dawn made 'he looks like you' to mike.   :Lol:  but agrred with his answer 'he's a handsome little sod.' lol 

hopefully a little more interesting on thursday but i think its good to have a break fomr the square, annoying Chrissie and Kat/Alfie/Mo

----------


## mons_p

Yesterday was ok but enough is enough it's time to head back to walford

----------


## Flozza

yea i didn't really watch very much of it cause i got bored

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, and Gus -- listing off all the reasons of why you're boring and pointless, doesn't make it any less so.

Was the comment about how nobody notices him intentional?   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yesterday was ok but enough is enough it's time to head back to walford


Here here!   :Big Grin:  EastEnders + France =   :Banned:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

> Yesterday was ok but enough is enough it's time to head back to walford


 
yeah yesterday i enjoyed the change of scenery but to me it just seems a bit stretched out!

----------


## feelingyellow

Liked the scenes between Mickey and Mike and Dawn, but everything else was just boring *falls asleep*

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Liked the scenes between Mickey and Mike and Dawn, but everything else was just boring *falls asleep*


i agree. i feel we are know gtting to know mickey a little more. beofre his family arrives he was an poutsider a bit liek gus and juley, now he has a family he's more of a usual character and know we are egttin to know th history behind him and all of the millers. i think its a good story between him, dawn and their dad. 

i agree the rest is boring.

----------


## Florijo

I don't really like these episodes in France - the episodes when EE go abroad are always somewhat naff and they only really work with stronger characters. For example I loved the times when Grant and Phil went to Italy, Spain and France with some other characters. Not all the characters that went on these trips with Grant and Phil were great characters but the episodes were good because Grant and Phil were so strong as characters and the storyline and script was always generally good.

I think the problem with these episodes is that all the characters on the trip are weak and boring and the storyline and script is weak. I know these episodes are meant to be a entrance for Dawn and more backstory for the Millers but I'm sure they could have done this in a better way.

Also, I wish that EE would stop trying to do comedy like Corrie and other soaps. They just cannot do it and I think they should not have to. Every soap is different and there is nothing wrong with EE being a soap with less comedy, especially OTT comedy, than soaps like Corrie. EE has never been about OTT comedy, it has been subtle dark humor and one liners from Den, Dot and others. 

I am a big EE fan and I want EE back to where it should be and I think they will if they just stop the 'hilarious' over the top comedy attempts and stick to what they do best - great drama mixed in with light hearted moments and great one liners. 

Sorry about the long post, but I really don't like these episodes although Dawn seems alright, as long as a) she is nothing like Zoe Slater and b) does not become involved in a love triangle. I want her to be like Tiffany and Bianca, a strong female that knows what she wants.

xx Jo xx

----------


## CrazyLea

gawd these episodes are well boring. cant wait till we're back on the square. im falling asleep these days

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd have more fun watching Molfie! And that's saying something!   :EEK!:

----------


## chance

corrie have status quo in there soap,ee just play there music with jim carver singing along   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> gawd these episodes are well boring. cant wait till we're back on the square. im falling asleep these days


I agree with you, it's crap! Episodes abroad only work with great actors, there not too bad but when it's a bad storyline it brings out the worst in them. 

I'm not getting into Mike's character at all, how long ago was it that he left 'The Bill'? I haven't watched 'The Bill' for years properly, but I can't seem to see him as anything other than a policeman. This property developer thing is really dumb.

----------


## parkerman

> Dawn seems alright, as long as a) she  does not become involved in a love triangle. I want her to be like Bianca.
> xx Jo xx


Excuse me?

----------


## Florijo

> Excuse me?


I guess you are referring to the Dan/Carol/Bianca triangle. I meant that it would be great if Dawn was a strong, independent female like Bianca (which she was even before the love triangle), and a character that did more than just have boring love triangles like the ones with Zoe/Anthony/Kat, Dennis/Sharon/Zoe and Kat/Alfie/Little Mo. There has been far too many love triangle stories that just don't seem to work and just seem to happen for the sake of it and go on for ages. I think the best love triangles have always been ones with strong females (Bianca, Cindy, Carol and Sharon (the Phil and Grant love triangle) and when it is actually credible that it would happen.

Just remembered that there was also the Bianca/Ricky/Natalie triangle as well. Anyway, I just meant that it would be great if Dawn was strong and different to the likes of Spencer, Kelly, Vicki etc, who all seemed to be very boring and bland.

----------


## angelblue

> I guess you are referring to the Dan/Carol/Bianca triangle. I meant that it would be great if Dawn was a strong, independent female like Bianca (which she was even before the love triangle), and a character that did more than just have boring love triangles like the ones with Zoe/Anthony/Kat, Dennis/Sharon/Zoe and Kat/Alfie/Little Mo. There has been far too many love triangle stories that just don't seem to work and just seem to happen for the sake of it and go on for ages. I think the best love triangles have always been ones with strong females (Bianca, Cindy, Carol and Sharon (the Phil and Grant love triangle) and when it is actually credible that it would happen.
> 
> Just remembered that there was also the Bianca/Ricky/Natalie triangle as well.



Their have been lots of love triangle but ultimatley the best one ever was sharon gate pure class in my opinion and i did like the bianca/dan/carol  but the rest were tedious like sharon/dennis/zoe and molfie traingle zoe wasnt needed but i dont think dawn will go down that route i hope anyway   :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I hope not. Obviously it is likely that she will have a love interest but it would be great if Dawn had more to her life than a bloke. After Zoe and her Dennis obsession, it would be so boring.

----------


## angelblue

> I hope not. Obviously it is likely that she will have a love interest but it would be great if Dawn had more to her life than a bloke. After Zoe and her Dennis obsession, it would be so boring.


Yes let hope dawn doesnt turn out like zoe desperate obessed about an guy who obviously loves someone else and doesnt love her 

 :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> I guess you are referring to the Dan/Carol/Bianca triangle. I meant that it would be great if Dawn was a strong, independent female like Bianca (which she was even before the love triangle), and a character that did more than just have boring love triangles like the ones with Zoe/Anthony/Kat, Dennis/Sharon/Zoe and Kat/Alfie/Little Mo. There has been far too many love triangle stories that just don't seem to work and just seem to happen for the sake of it and go on for ages. I think the best love triangles have always been ones with strong females (Bianca, Cindy, Carol and Sharon (the Phil and Grant love triangle) and when it is actually credible that it would happen.
> 
> Just remembered that there was also the Bianca/Ricky/Natalie triangle as well. Anyway, I just meant that it would be great if Dawn was strong and different to the likes of Spencer, Kelly, Vicki etc, who all seemed to be very boring and bland.


Yes, I take your point. There's no denying Bianca was a strong character!

----------


## Keating's babe

> corrie have status quo in there soap,ee just play there music with jim carver singing along


PMSL.  :Rotfl:   :Lol:  

I am not enjoying the episodes in France and I'm finding them a little boring.   Why has Juley re-appeared in the show?  he was boring the first time around.  :Thumbsdown:  Are the France episodes supposed to be continuing all week?  It seems to be a big come-down from the last couple of weeks episodes with Kat and Alfie, and the return of Peggy.  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:  

I must say, it's nice to see the guy who played Jim Carver in the Bill in a baddie role for a a change.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well atleast it aint on tonight!   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

:Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Never thought I'd hear myself say that about EastEnders!   :Rotfl:

----------


## angelblue

> Never thought I'd hear myself say that about EastEnders!


Awwww babe dont worry i am sure it will be okay   :Smile:

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl: 

Birks!

----------


## ?????

CAN I JUST SAY WHAT UTTER RUBBISH EASTENDERS HAS BEEN THIS WEEK. THE LAST MONTH OR SO HAS BEEN EE AT ITS BEST AND THEN THIS WEEK IT JUST WEN ALL HORRIBLY WRONG!
i'm sorry if anyone actually enjoyed it i thought it was crap!

----------


## Alisha

> CAN I JUST SAY WHAT UTTER RUBBISH EASTENDERS HAS BEEN THIS WEEK. THE LAST MONTH OR SO HAS BEEN EE AT ITS BEST AND THEN THIS WEEK IT JUST WEN ALL HORRIBLY WRONG!
> i'm sorry if anyone actually enjoyed it i thought it was crap!


I totally agree. This weeks' episodes have been complete bile.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

> CAN I JUST SAY WHAT UTTER RUBBISH EASTENDERS HAS BEEN THIS WEEK. THE LAST MONTH OR SO HAS BEEN EE AT ITS BEST AND THEN THIS WEEK IT JUST WEN ALL HORRIBLY WRONG!
> i'm sorry if anyone actually enjoyed it i thought it was crap!


I'm just hoping that the France week was a one off mistake from KH and the others in charge of EE and will never be repeated again, ever, ever again   :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . EE abroad episodes have always been somewhat rubbish so I am not basing my judgement of EE's current form on this week. EE went from being unmissable TV in 2001 to missable TV in 2003/2004, so I expect it to take a while longer for it to hopefully return to the top.

----------


## angelblue

> I'm just hoping that the France week was a one off mistake from KH and the others in charge of EE and will never be repeated again, ever, ever again   . EE abroad episodes have always been somewhat rubbish so I am not basing my judgement of EE's current form on this week. EE went from being unmissable TV in 2001 to missable TV in 2003/2004, so I expect it to take a while longer for it to hopefully return to the top.


Babe KH left  months an ago so the france espisode were done by the producers who are in charge now Kate Harwood/John Yorke    :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

> Babe KH left  months an ago so the france espisode were done by the producers who are in charge now Kate Harwood/John Yorke


I know, I was referring to Kate Harwood. Is Kate Harwood KH2 then or what?   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think it's necessarily the episodes themselves -- just the fact that they're completely out of place. We're in the middle of such a huge storyline, and suddenly everything's put on hold for a week. It's ridiculous.

----------


## Florijo

I was thinking that they may have done this France week now so that they could film more scenes at Elstree so that the whole cast can have some time off at Xmas. The characters that are likely to feature heavily in the next few months episodes are going to be Chrissie, Dennis, Sharon, Kat and Alfie and I remember reading in the 20th birthday book on EE that they film more scenes, usually in a foreign location, in the run up Xmas so the cast can have a Xmas break.

I agree that the timing is stupid. I personally would have preferred some scenes in France and some in Walford to balance the episodes out more.

----------


## angelblue

Yeah but that covered they get two off at xmas dont they that why they flim 8 weeks an ahead for xmas

----------


## Keating's babe

> I agree that the timing is stupid. I personally would have preferred some scenes in France and some in Walford to balance the episodes out more.


Ditto.  They could have mixed it with some interaction with the square.  Instead of a week in France.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

> Ditto.  They could have mixed it with some interaction with the square.  Instead of a week in France.


Yeah, that would have been much better because otherwise it kind of feels like for this whole week nothing is happening in Walford and life as we know it in Albert Square has been put on freeze frame.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlackKat

Exactly. Peggy throws Chrissie into Den's grave, and then decides to take a week off.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that they would have shown the france episodes as Eastender specials.Like the one where peggy went looking for frank in spain.

----------


## Florijo

> I thought that they would have shown the france episodes as Eastender specials.Like the one where peggy went looking for frank in spain.


I thought those Spain episodes were shown as part of the regular episodes. They were when they were shown recently on UK Gold anyway   :Searchme: . Peggy in Spain was almost as bad as the losers in France. I don't know why the episodes are generally so bad when they go abroad. It is almost like the writers can't write decent episodes unless they are set in dreary Walford.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Yawn!!*  :Thumbsdown:   Im turning it over!

----------


## Florijo

> *Yawn!!*   Im turning it over!


Totally agree. I don't think I will watch on Friday.   :Thumbsdown:  

It's so boring and I am so disappointed as I really want EE to improve and this week has been so bad, I am starting to wonder if Louise Berridge sneaked back in through the back door at Elstree.   :EEK!:   :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

I still like Juley -- I hope he sticks around once they go back to Walford. I enjoyed his storyline this week.

The rest was kind of boring. Only one more episode to go though, thank god.

----------


## Katy

ive really liked the france episodes. Is dawn staying in it do we know.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> ive really liked the france episodes. Is dawn staying in it do we know.


Me too and yeah she is.

----------


## ?????

"i'm moving to France!"

duff duff duff... 

errrr do we actually care where minty ends up! defo the worst ending in a very long time. honestly what is the bleedin point of this week, if you want to do waste money and do something offset then please at least take some decent characters and make sure you have a good and well written script.   i knew this booze cruise week was gonna be rubbish But JUST HOW RUBBISH IS WAS GOING TO BE I DID NOT KNOW.

----------


## CrazyLea

yawn!!!!! thats the only word really to describe this weeks episodes!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yawn!!!!! thats the only word really to describe this weeks episodes!!


*Sleeps*   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Florijo

Juley is still there at the end of November at least, according to the EE webcam so I guess they want to make Juley and Gus more permenant cast members.

----------


## BlackKat

Eh, I can do without Gus. His acting really gets on my nerves.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## emma_strange

The france ones are boring. But I dont want Minty to stay, I like his character

----------


## emma_strange

> "i'm moving to France!"
> 
> duff duff duff... 
> 
> errrr do we actually care where minty ends up! defo the worst ending in a very long time. .


I care. I like Minty, I think hes a nice bloke, one of the only ones in EE, especially since Mark left. I genrally like his character

----------


## chance

oh its over,time to wake up now!

----------


## littlemo

> I care. I like Minty, I think hes a nice bloke, one of the only ones in EE, especially since Mark left. I genrally like his character


Minty is a nice guy. I suppose the thing with him is that we haven't really seen a bad side to him. There are loads of other guys I like in EE but you couldn't really say they were genuinely nice guys, because of the things they have done. 

I think Dennis is great, but because he's a murderer, and he's been in prison for GBH, he's not exactly a great role model is he lol. And Billy has been so lovely and kind to Little Mo, and I think he's great. But even he's got a history of violence. It's very difficult to pick out somebody who doesn't have a multiple personality disorder.  Mark tried to rape Lisa. People can change so easily.

----------


## Florijo

Minty was a bit nasty when we first saw him as Janine's landlord (that was Minty wasn't it?   :Confused:  ) but then he had one of those famous soap personality changes and became nice Minty, the Minty that once adored Sam but now seems to forget that she even exists   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Minty is a good character though but I think they should give him a girlfriend (a long term one) and make him interact with more characters than just Garry. I think him and Garry acting the 'Men Behaving Badly' routine is a bit annoying, for me anyway.

----------


## littlemo

> Minty was a bit nasty when we first saw him as Janine's landlord (that was Minty wasn't it?   ) but then he had one of those famous soap personality changes and became nice Minty, the Minty that once adored Sam but now seems to forget that she even exists  .
> 
> Minty is a good character though but I think they should give him a girlfriend (a long term one) and make him interact with more characters than just Garry. I think him and Garry acting the 'Men Behaving Badly' routine is a bit annoying, for me anyway.


Yes he was a bit nasty to Janine, but a landlord can't afford to be soft, can he?! and Janine wasn't exactly a law abiding citizen. When Phil had a word, he was quite decent to Laura.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yeah I suppose, in a strange kind of way Mike yesterday reminded me of the old Johnny Allen (theone who used to do dodgy deals) and of the old Den (the one who was married to Angie and used to care about his family before he became all twisted). I like Mike, he's a good addition though only temporary.

----------


## gazzer

these France episodes have been ok i feel but they could have done without Juleys ugly mug... that guy has to be one of the ugliest people in soap today... and as for the character saying 'Bruv' every time he speaks.. it gets really annoying

----------


## brenda1971

Is tonight the last night that they will be in france as i think that it is getting boring.

----------


## Florijo

> Is tonight the last night that they will be in france as i think that it is getting boring.


Yes, then it is back to Walford, the place where time has stood still for the last week.

----------


## brenda1971

I just hope that eastenders are going to have some good episodes coming up

----------


## hellsbells

hmmm, why did they have to pick such weak, uninteresting characters to take to france. Aren't Jules and gus meant to be leaving the show? Are these their amazing final scenes....?!?

----------


## Florijo

> hmmm, why did they have to pick such weak, uninteresting characters to take to france. Aren't Jules and gus meant to be leaving the show? Are these their amazing final scenes....?!?


It seems that TPTB at EE want to keep Juley around to see if he can be liked as KH2 may think that he could be an ok character if he had more to do and was toned down, which I think he has a little.   :Searchme:

----------


## dddMac1

thought Juley had left? there is two episodes for Scotland tonight cause we didn't see it last night

----------


## hellsbells

> It seems that TPTB at EE want to keep Juley around to see if he can be liked as KH2 may think that he could be an ok character if he had more to do and was toned down, which I think he has a little.


Juley is a rubbish character and an extremely irritating actor. I can't imagine anyone warming to him. I personally couldn't care less if he's suffering or has had a rough time. I have no empathy for him whatsoever. 
I always thought Gus had far more potential. Well, the actor who plays Gus anyway. There are much worse actors in EE who have been given far better storylines.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Please please please can we just get back to walford! I am sooooooo sick of the France stuff!!

----------


## Flozza

Me to its sooooooooooooooooo boring

----------


## Debs

> Please please please can we just get back to walford! I am sooooooo sick of the France stuff!!


 
Yeah please it is dull dull dull,

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah please it is dull dull dull,


dull








dull









and DULL!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

I'm quite liking Dawn. She seems cool and feisty and most important, it seems that she is not a whingeing, week crying mess like other Walford females of the past (Lisa Shaw   :Angry: , Laura Beale   :Angry: , Zoe Slater   :Angry:  etc)

I still hate the episodes but Minty is growing on me   :Wub: . He's a sweetie.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Possibly the most boringest week of episodes I have ever seen    :Big Grin:

----------


## Flozza

yea but it will all be okay on monday

----------


## squillyfer

The only thing that has got me through this weeks ee is the promise of greatness from next week

----------


## Florijo

Do you think that next year EE might go to Germany because of the world cup for a few episodes? I seem to remember them doing something in France in 1998.   :Searchme:

----------


## chance

thank god thats over!
back to boring ole walford now until the mitchells return then it should be good

----------


## Debs

well had eastenders on in background but didnt watch it!! couldnt be bothered to watch as it was still in france! 


did minty stay behind????

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well had eastenders on in background but didnt watch it!! couldnt be bothered to watch as it was still in france! 
> 
> 
> did minty stay behind????


No he didn't Debs   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> No he didn't Debs


 

shame! 


no i like minty so gald he didnt

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Dire episodes all week.  I thought all the recent stuff was bad, but this week made it all look like BAFTA standard.

I said to my wife that I wished that ferry sank with those five on it.  Then we could be spared from their dreadful acting forever (well OK maybe I'm a bit prejudgmental on Dawn so far, so I'll give her a lifejacket to escape).

I'm also fed up of all those camera shots of Kara's bum and cleavage.  Considering Dawn gets a boob job soon I think EE bosses are putting image over substance.      :Angry:

----------


## alan45

It was so bad this week I almost wanted the Ferrerias back.  Still its Britains top soap with the best male and sexiest male and the part-time panto queen

----------


## Richie_lecturer

True, how could I be so cruel.  I'm blind to the facts Alan.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree. Being an EastEnders fan I still have to admit it was absolutely awful this week.

----------


## parkerman

Has anyone seen today's Daily Mirror "We Love Telly" magazine?

The preview of this week's Eastenders starts, "After that debacle of the lads' trip to France last week, the passports of everybody living in Albert Square should be revoked so there isn't a repeat performance."

And so say all of us!

----------


## Florijo

> Has anyone seen today's Daily Mirror "We Love Telly" magazine?
> 
> The preview of this week's Eastenders starts, "After that debacle of the lads' trip to France last week, the passports of everybody living in Albert Square should be revoked so there isn't a repeat performance."
> 
> And so say all of us!


100 % agree! Please EE, don't ever, ever, ever repeat a week like this ever again. If EE want to go on location, I would rather they did more location shots around London, like they did when Leo and Demi ran away. 

I do like Dawn though but they could have found a way to introduce her without going to France. I also had a new found liking of Minty. I wish the writers would get him involved in the Den murder story. They could team Minty up with Billy and Peggy in helping Sam. Much better than him being wasted working in that garage all day.   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I second that.

----------


## feelingyellow

i third that (lol, does that make sense?)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It can if you want it to.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

lol, yay!

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

i 4th that lol
This week was the first week since Den was murdered that i have missed some f the episosdes because it was like sooooooooooo boring!! I only watched mondays and Fridays!
Holz x0x

----------


## ***Virgo***

i fifth that?

----------


## kelly05

> i 4th that lol
> This week was the first week since Den was murdered that i have missed some f the episosdes because it was like sooooooooooo boring!! I only watched mondays and Fridays!
> Holz x0x


I only watched Mondays episode.........and to be honest I didn't even mind that I missed the rest of the week. Just when Eastenders starts getting good again, they have to go and ruin it. It's like they don't actually want the ratings. It was an absolute disgrace that it was allowed to go ahead after all the great hype surrounding Den's body being found. The bosses should be ashamed of themselves!!

----------


## Florijo

> I only watched Mondays episode.........and to be honest I didn't even mind that I missed the rest of the week. Just when Eastenders starts getting good again, they have to go and ruin it. It's like they don't actually want the ratings. It was an absolute disgrace that it was allowed to go ahead after all the great hype surrounding Den's body being found. The bosses should be ashamed of themselves!!


Personally, I don't think that this weeks episodes should be taken as a judgement of the current quality of EE. Almost without exception, foreign location episodes of EE are rubbish. I remember when they went to Ireland. That was possibly the worst foreign trip EE have ever done yet that trip happened during the 1990's, at a time when EE was at its greatest.

Foreign trips in EE should be banned, unless the storyline is decent and the writing is sharp, dynamic and funny. And I mean funny as in subtle, funny one liners, not blatant 'This is a funny scene viewers, you should laugh now   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ' funny, which is slapstick, not what EE is about and, more importantly, not funny.   :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

So according to the BBC episode summary Minty was "alarmed to hear tales of alcholism and infidelity in the village."

What? He lives in Walford. Don't tell me he isn't used to it. "Well, this French village was really nice at first but apparently everyone sleeps around and drinks a lot, so I'd rather just go back to Walford where everyone sleeps around and drinks a lot but at least they do it in English."   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## squillyfer

It would have been better if it was different characters but you cant just ignore charcters for months stick them in a car together and pack them of to france with a halfhearted attempt at a storyline and expect it to work all it did was make those characters less likable that they already were

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Great episode tonight, was glued to the tv. Great acting from Stacey again.

----------


## CrazyLea

yup was very good. definatley better than last weeks boring episodeS!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fab episode tonight!   :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> yup was very good. definatley better than last weeks boring episodeS!


I didn't mind last weeks, but wasn't glued to tv, unlike tonight, excellent.  :Cheer:

----------


## _lil_hunni

excellent episode, fab acting from tracy ann oberman. I actually feel sorry for chrissie everyones against her :Sad:

----------


## squillyfer

that was great and chrissie is the best i feel so sorry for her well done ee we all feel sorry for a murderer lol

----------


## Debs

Quite a good one tonight, stacey was great and jake really knows she is lying now which is great, i dont really feeel sorry for chrissie anymore to be honest im a bit bored of her

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> that was great and chrissie is the best i feel so sorry for her well done ee we all feel sorry for a murderer lol


Lol, but yes that is worryingly true, i'm finding myself feeling sorry for a murderer!! Oh well!! lol

----------


## squillyfer

You just cant help it though she's so likable and she was married to den why wouldnt you feel sorry for her she's been through a lot

----------


## Layne

Fab eppi! Lacey and Tracy were fab!
And joel! God Brilliant! Can't wait for tomorrow!!! xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Well, I'm sure James Alexandrou was thrilled at coming into work just to film that exciting scene.

Maybe Martin needs to find a friend that isn't his wife or his mother.

----------


## chance

sp shrimp boy wants a answer huh out of poodle head...

----------


## Jade

Stacy was great!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Stacy was great!!!!


Yeah she was!   :Big Grin:  Has Kat done something to her hair by the way?? It looked a bit different   :Ponder:  lol

----------


## Jade

> Yeah she was!  Has Kat done something to her hair by the way?? It looked a bit different  lol


Yea it looked like she forgot to do it!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yea it looked like she forgot to do it!


Jade, be nice!! :Smile:   She looked great, and yes she's had a fringe bit cut, but the looks of it.

----------


## Jade

I thought her hair had seen better days myself!

Couldnt beleive the resemblance between Kat and Stacy when they were standing together, talk about mini me!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Well, I'm sure James Alexandrou was thrilled at coming into work just to film that exciting scene.
> 
> Maybe Martin needs to find a friend that isn't his wife or his mother.


Bless him and the whole 2 scene's he was in today!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey might be disgusted, but I think she will keep her end of the bargain, she's not a grass. Maybe she will get something out of Chrissie in return, she is taught by the best of them , namely, Kat!
And for Jake he would have understood if Chrissie hd told the truth, but now he loads her for lying to him.
Fab episode. :Clap:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I thought her hair had seen better days myself!
> 
> Couldnt beleive the resemblance between Kat and Stacy when they were standing together, talk about mini me!


 :Lol:  They are both great tho, but i like Kat more! Stacey was exellent tonight tho. Great scene with her and Chriisie, made a change to see her without Kat or Ruby!

----------


## littlemo

Yes excellent episode!! I was compelled to watch it on BBC3 as well, which I very rarely do these days.

Stacey and Chrissie's scene was fabulous. Peggy was her stubborn self as usual, great! She's never going to let Chrissie get away with it. And even though I knew generally what was going to happen, somehow it didn't spoil it, there was always something new to surprise me. I really can't wait until more of the Mitchells unite, even though Billy and Peggy are quite a good double act, it will be nice to see everybody together again.

----------


## Florijo

It was a good episode. 

1. Stacey rocks.   :Cheer:  Taking on Chrissie like that. You go girl!  :Cheer:  
2. Chrissie is going to crack. The scene between her and Peggy were great. I'm going to miss Chrissie when she leaves.   :Sad:  
3. Still liking Dawn. *Note to scriptwriters: Please don't give this girl the Walford Curse like you did to Alfie. She can still be fun and have great storylines.*
4. The Millers are fast becoming my favourite family. Darren as Ian's errand boy. LOL   :Lol:  
5. The togetherness and community sprit of Rosie's party did not feel contrived or forced to me and the characters were all interacting with each other well.

----------


## littlemo

Yes the Millers are becoming a major part of Eastenders. I'm not sure what to think about Dawn yet, but she does seem to bring some sparkle into the square. Everybody seems to be getting on with them, they are a nice family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I definitely like the Millers more than I used to   :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!
Yeah,i'm liking the Millers more an more too now,even though i always quite liked them.
Great episode,loved the scene with Stacey and Chrissie!!
Then end was good to with Jake and Chrissie!!
Am glad to be back in Walford i really missed it!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## chance

where are the millers getting all there money,not so long ago they were flat broke now they can afford to throw partys and give a few hundred nicker to dawn for a op they dont even know what for   :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

The "few hundred nicker" was raised from people paying for their drinks. Though your general point is right. They suddenly seem to have lifted themselves out of absolute poverty on Rosie's part time cleaning wages and Mickey's stall....a bit unlikely.

As for Dawn's first "squeeze", I'm thinking of applying for a part in Eastenders so it can be me....

----------


## Florijo

I think the problem of money is only highlighted in soaps when it is part of a storyline (i.e Rosie having to steal from the Minute Mart). When it is not part of a storyline, then characters have all the money in the world to throw parties and go on holiday. 

Its like when all the characters keep going to the pub all the time and then the next minute they complain that they are skint.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I know,it seems a bit weird,because when you're skint the first thing you spend you're money on isn't a party,you buy clothes,food,etc.
But it does seem to be like that with soaps,they seem to forget about money problems all of a sudden,but i did enjoy last night eppy with the party though!!

----------


## squillyfer

I know why would anyone even take money to a party i mean its not as if they need to get a taxi home they all live like next door so why would you even take money!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,it's all a bit weird,but there are these weird kinda things in EastEnders quite a lot,mistakes like it changing for light to dark outside every couple of Minutes!!
But still it's like my favourite tv-show EVER!!

----------


## littlemo

> The "few hundred nicker" was raised from people paying for their drinks. Though your general point is right. They suddenly seem to have lifted themselves out of absolute poverty on Rosie's part time cleaning wages and Mickey's stall....a bit unlikely.
> 
> As for Dawn's first "squeeze", I'm thinking of applying for a part in Eastenders so it can be me....


Yes the money was raised from people at the party, and the booze they had was brought back from France (duty free). Gus, Juley, Minty, Garry and Mickey probably all put money into it. As for Mickey's holiday, he had free accomodation, and didn't have to pay for petrol, all he had to do was fork out for the ferry and his keep (and he hardly left the house so it wouldn't have been much). And of course Mickey has a full time job to pay for himself.
I wouldn't think throwing a few sandwiches together would have been difficult, it was hardly the feeding of the 5,000, and it was Rosie's birthday, so it was a special occasion.

----------


## Charmed

Ahh...The Demi and Keith scene tonight was so sweet!

I still really miss Leo!

----------


## emma_strange

> Ahh...The Demi and Keith scene tonight was so sweet!
> 
> I still really miss Leo!


mee too!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another great episode!  :Cheer:   EastEnders is on a roll this week!   :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey has got some class, by shoving the money into Chrissies face :Bow:  like that. Jake is sweet and Demi had a real connection with her father. Good episode.
And Nana's illness and the way she gave the donut to Alfie. Shane Richie is always good with Hilda Braid. :Clap:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Dutchgirl.. you took the words right out of my mouth!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, enjoyed it again, glued to tv again! Really annoyed i'm out on Thursday now, so i'll have to record it!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Dutchgirl.. you took the words right out of my mouth!!


I thought it was bittersweet, with everything going on at the same time, all these storylines next to eachother.  :Sad:

----------


## Sherbs

"Another great episode!  EastEnders is on a roll this week!"
You think so????
I always watched EE as it was always so true to life.
But what hospital gives you a CT scan and then gives the results a few minutes later.
What a load of rubbish. 
Wonder how much Tony Blair paid the BBC to put that in.
No wonder so many watch Emmerdale now, its the only decent soap on the telly.

----------


## Dutchgirl

What a load of ******** :Angry:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Go back to the Emmerdale board then.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> No wonder so many watch Emmerdale now, its the only decent soap on the telly.


Emmerdale... decent????   :Confused:  lol, not two words i'd use in the same sentence!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

i am  getting bored of the chrissie storyline now! it is getting a little tedious! 

poor nana at the hopsital i dont wan her to be ill,

----------


## angelblue

I really enjoyed tonight espisode TAO again tonight was fanastic an again tonight   :Smile:  

I really dont want her to leave why couldnt zoe of killed him why is such a great actress having to leave when zoe was already leaving anyway   :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really enjoyed tonight espisode TAO again tonight was fanastic an again tonight  
> 
> I really dont want her to leave why couldnt zoe of killed him why is such a great actress having to leave when zoe was already leaving anyway


It beats me. Why would they, maybe because this storyline went ahead before Michelle Ryan announced she was quitting

----------


## Flozza

TAO is gonna give Kim Medcalf a run for her money in the Best Psycho catogory, Kim still takes the biscuit though:-)she's amazing , TAO looked so weird in the Bathroom, i thought she was gonna drown herself :-(

----------


## Dutchgirl

> TAO is gonna give Kim Medcalf a run for her money in the Best Psycho catogory, Kim still takes the biscuit though:-)she's amazing , TAO looked so weird in the Bathroom, i thought she was gonna drown herself :-(


Or slash her wrists, it looked all to gloomy! :EEK!:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> TAO is gonna give Kim Medcalf a run for her money in the Best Psycho catogory, Kim still takes the biscuit though:-)she's amazing , TAO looked so weird in the Bathroom, i thought she was gonna drown herself :-(


It was scary seeing her like that because Chrissie is usually so together no matter what she is feeling inside. She just seemed to have given up on everything which I thought was really sad.  :Sad:   I know that she is a murderer, but I can't help feeling sorry for Chrissie. It was seemed like, in telling Jake the truth about killing Den, it finally hit home to her fully what she had done!

----------


## squillyfer

It was a different chrissie we saw tonight for the first time i think we saw the real chrissie there was no pretence when she was crying she wasnt faking it it was just raw emotion and it was strange because this usually together person suddenly has no control over the things around her

----------


## Flozza

yea, its nice that jake stuck by her, its so cute. Sam should be free

----------


## littlemo

> Another great episode!   EastEnders is on a roll this week!


Yes Eastenders is going from strength to strength, it's fabulous at the moment! I've never really been a fan of Corrie, but now it's gone right out the window for me, I just can't be bothered with it. EE is the best!

----------


## Charmed

> It was a different chrissie we saw tonight for the first time i think we saw the real chrissie there was no pretence when she was crying she wasnt faking it it was just raw emotion and it was strange because this usually together person suddenly has no control over the things around her


Yeah,I think I liked seeing the REAL Chrissie!  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> It was a different chrissie we saw tonight for the first time i think we saw the real chrissie there was no pretence when she was crying she wasnt faking it it was just raw emotion and it was strange because this usually together person suddenly has no control over the things around her


yeh i agree its the first timne in a long timeshe has been able to just let it all out and talk to somone about it! I Always have liked/loved Chrissie but she was luvely Tonight! x

----------


## parkerman

> yea, its nice that jake stuck by her, its so cute. Sam should be free


I guess Jake decided to stick by Chrissie after Dot's little intervention. After all, what was Jake doing on the night Den got murdered?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes Eastenders is going from strength to strength, it's fabulous at the moment! I've never really been a fan of Corrie, but now it's gone right out the window for me, I just can't be bothered with it. EE is the best!


You're so right. Even though I cannot watch any of the other British soaps. EE rulez. :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> It was a different chrissie we saw tonight for the first time i think we saw the real chrissie there was no pretence when she was crying she wasnt faking it it was just raw emotion and it was strange because this usually together person suddenly has no control over the things around her


Yes she did seem genuinely sorry, but I still can't help thinking about Sharon and Dennis and how they will feel when this comes out. Chrissie should come clean about what she's done, it's wrong to keep up this pretence, and let an innocent bystander take the blame. I know Sam helped bury the body, but she was scared, it's not her fault. 

And as for Jake standing by her, he loves her, it's not something you do for just anybody. I suppose Sharon can understand that at least. She stood by Dennis when she found about Dalton and maybe after she's come down to earth she'll realise that Jake wasn't to blame.

----------


## littlemo

> I guess Jake decided to stick by Chrissie after Dot's little intervention. After all, what was Jake doing on the night Den got murdered?


Dot always helps with some bible quotation doesn't she?! lol. Matthew, chapter 8, verse 6. lol.

----------


## squillyfer

> I suppose Sharon can understand that at least. She stood by Dennis when she found about Dalton and maybe after she's come down to earth she'll realise that Jake wasn't to blame.


This is different, dalton didnt have a family and dennis never really lied like chrissie has the other thing was that dennis didnt have a choice it was either murder or be murdered for him chrissie could have just walked away that night. Chrissie is in to deep its to late to start telling everyone the truth and saying how sorry she is. She's lied and she's decieved people and however this all comes out sharon isnt going to take any of it lying down

----------


## littlemo

> This is different, dalton didnt have a family and dennis never really lied like chrissie has the other thing was that dennis didnt have a choice it was either murder or be murdered for him chrissie could have just walked away that night. Chrissie is in to deep its to late to start telling everyone the truth and saying how sorry she is. She's lied and she's decieved people and however this all comes out sharon isnt going to take any of it lying down


I agree that Chrissie deserves everything she gets. I'm just pointing out that Sharon probably loves Dennis the way Jake loves Chrissie, and even though neither of them agree with what the others done, they are willing to live with it, because they love them so much.  

I'm not sure if Chrissie killing Den was self defence or not. Watching it you can't help thinking it was easy for her to walk away because he had just regained consciousness and wouldn't really be capable of hurting her, but then again you can't put yourself in her position. Everyone has their own views on the subject.

But saying that I think Chrissie should go to jail, and Sam needs to be released! Chrissie cannot continue making everybody's lives a misery.

----------


## _lil_hunni

Well Den was pretty scarily angry that night he really hated chrissie.And seeing as he did violently attack her first,then he grabbed onto her again It cud've been self defence,but its too late 4 that now.

I dont think chrissies trying 2 make anyones life a misery she doesn't really take pleasure in that, she's just doing everything 2 protect herself.

Anyway hope she doesnt go to jail even if she did kill den.

----------


## squillyfer

I think she should go free I think in her circumstances lots of people would do the same. After all she thought zoe had killed him it must have been a shock when he grabbed her leg I think she just panicked a bit like when dennis hit sharon you just panick when your surprised and you lash out i dont think she should go to prison I want her to escape

----------


## CrazyLea

i liked todays episode i thought it was good.. poor old nana  :Sad:  how sad  :Sad:  and i thought chrissie was great tonight  :Smile:  lol and poor demi too

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Nana's storyline is well sad... the doughnut was so sweet I nearly stacked it on the tredmill!!

----------


## littlemo

That guy who scared Sonia was a bit creepy. For a young woman she certainly gets herself into some scrapes. I don't think Martin said I told you so, he seemed quite concerned, but he obviously feels Naomi is a bad influence on her. Which I don't think is the case, because Sonia is perfectly capable of getting herself into messes all on her own.  She definetely doesn't let anybody control her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Doughnut??   :Confused:  I must have missed that part  :Ponder:  What happened??   :Searchme:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Doughnut??  I must have missed that part  What happened??


 

Hiya!!
Nana went to get something to eat,and the doctor told Alfie what was wrong with Nana,then when the doctor left Nana came back,and gave Alfie a doughnut or something like that,and it was soooo sad,but Nana was also sooo sweet!!
I really enjoyed last night's episode,just like Monday's episode,i loved all the Jakissie  (Please Chrissie don't leave!!)  ,and i loved the Alfie and Nana thing,it was EastEnders at its best!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I Think She Might Die.. Melanielovesdennisrickman.. You Got Such A Long Name!!

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know is why zoe is going to get away with it.

----------


## parkerman

> Hiya!!
> Nana went to get something to eat,and the doctor told Alfie what was wrong with Nana,then when the doctor left Nana came back,and gave Alfie a doughnut or something like that,and it was soooo sad,but Nana was also sooo sweet!!


Yes, but the important part was that Alfie had just recalled a story about how Nana had comforted him when he was being bullied at school by going to see the Headteacher and then giving Alfie a doughnut with hundreds and thousands on.

----------


## Abi

great episoe last night  :Smile:  For once, i enjoyed it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh I'm in the minority here again, but I didn't enjoy that ep much.  :Sad: 

I too found the Nana and Alfie scenes cringeworthy, as well as factually incorrect as mentioned last night.  Thank god these two are vanishing soon.  

The Naomi, Sonia and Martin stuff was boring.  Surely Sonia (or at least the old Sonia) would have known the dodgyness of that guy before it was too late.  I wonder though if we'll see a further confrontation with him and Sonia - that might turn out to be an interesting storyline.  :Ponder:  

As for Chrissie and Jake, yawn that was all so predictable to me.  I wish Jake would follow Chrissie out of Walford.  I've never liked Chrissie and to be honest I really couldn't care now to see disappear.   

Still it got a 51% share last night, so obviously it wasn't all bad in the eyes of some viewers.

----------


## gazzer

i thought last nights episode was quite good.. apart from the banana moon storyline and Shane Richies bad acting.

----------


## dddMac1

i thought last nights episode was quite good

----------


## parkerman

> "Another great episode!  EastEnders is on a roll this week!"
> You think so????
> I always watched EE as it was always so true to life.
> But what hospital gives you a CT scan and then gives the results a few minutes later.
> What a load of rubbish. 
> Wonder how much Tony Blair paid the BBC to put that in.


It's the same hospital that reversed Ian's vasectomy without him even having to make an appointment.

I'm going to move to Walford in case I need fast treatment.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I Think She Might Die.. Melanielovesdennisrickman.. You Got Such A Long Name!!


Haha,lol,you can just call me Melanie,is a bit shorter!!

----------


## hannah-mj

im lovin EE at the moment! i just love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i'm loving it too.
I'm loving all the storylines at the moment,Jake and Chrissie,Alfie and Nana,the only one wich is quite boring is Martin and Sonia,but i can live with that,lol!!

----------


## littlemo

Quite a boring episode tonight. I knew Chrissie was never going to come clean, she just doesn't have the nerve. And Alfie was quite irritating, although I do like Nana, it will be a sad day when she dies. It was o.k too see Dennis and Sharon back in the square, but I don't find them as great as I used to. Overall I'd say about 4/10.

----------


## Bryan

oh what a cliffhanger

finally bringing a new element to the chrissie and jake vs mitchells feud: jonny, and soon with all next weeks events will we see jonyn vs the mitchells... isnt eastenders just getting better by the episode???

----------


## littlemo

I didn't like the episode very much, but I did forget to mention Sonia and Martin who I liked seeing together. Sonia finally forgot Naomi and thought about her husband. And they shared a very nice evening.

----------


## Florijo

Not the best episode. Martin and Sonia need spicing up somewhat - they are so boring at the moment. I don't really like Jake much, his acting is not great. I'm glad Pauline made the call to Joe, I think its sweet as it shows the viewer a different side to the Pauline that we have seen for years. Hopefully she might smile more.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've had quite enough of this whole storyline with Chrissie now, it's starting to bore me!  :Thumbsdown:   Can you believe all this has been going on since February?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alkalinetrio

it come to a close soon i hope

----------


## CrazyLea

> I've had quite enough of this whole storyline with Chrissie now, it's starting to bore me!   Can you believe all this has been going on since February?!


i know i agree. at first it was exciting but now meh

poor nana tonight  :Sad:  and pauline is a bore

----------


## Dutchgirl

I thought Nana an Alfie were quiet touching this night,
and Dawn ist just hilarious, she brightens the whole place up and even put a smile on Demi's face, she's great!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

nana and alfie were sweet loved the picture!!

dawns boob job! oh my god how could she with all the sqaures money! 

the rest was boring as usual

----------


## Dutchgirl

> dawns boob job! oh my god how could she with all the sqaures money!


Yeah how's she gonna square that one with al her benefactors, maybe Juley's the only one who will think money well spent.

----------


## BlackKat

Well she didn't _ask_ for the money. And she didn't lie and say it was a serious life-threatening operation either. She just didn't say it wasn't.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

but she coul have given it all back couldnt she

----------


## Luna

but she knew they were all worried about her exp. her mum - so she must have known that they thought it was something serious

----------


## Debs

her new boobs are much more important luna!!

----------


## Luna

well i unnderstand that!!!! ofcourse they would be!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Rotfl:  They looked quiet big for chicken filets though!!

----------


## Luna

i missed most of it - were they that bad???

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i missed most of it - were they that bad???


No just to big to be chicken fillets. :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thats what she said they used to make her boobs look bigger!!

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  she didn't!!! really??? lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

She added, "I've always been cast for quite sexy roles which does sometimes make me feel more self-conscious about my figure. My character has a boob job so I've been wearing gel-filled padded bras and chicken fillets. 

On digital spy

----------


## Dutchgirl

Do not get me wrong, I just love her role. She's hilarious, Stacey and Kat combined with humor.

----------


## squillyfer

loved tonights epi though not as much as tuesdays. I suppose by the time i watched the repeat at ten the atmosphere had gone and it was never going to be as good glad jake told chrissie about andy and johnnie though at least now theyre on some kind of even ground

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha

----------


## crazygirl

the nurse was quite dishy wasnt he girls

----------


## Superblue

I thought the Jake/Chrissie scenes were simply dreadful - I don't know if it was the writing but they were so stilted and unconvincing. As for wimpy Jake, Chrissie will manipulate him so easily, he won't know whether he's coming or going!

----------


## _lil_hunni

> I've had quite enough of this whole storyline with Chrissie now, it's starting to bore me!   Can you believe all this has been going on since February?!


It has been going on for ages but tbh what other decent storylines has eastenders got at the moment,or this year for that matter. Hardly any, Its all gonna finish soon I think anyway, I wonder what will be the next big storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It has been going on for ages but tbh what other decent storylines has eastenders got at the moment,or this year for that matter. Hardly any, Its all gonna finish soon I think anyway, I wonder what will be the next big storyline.


Probably something to do with the Mitchells.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!
I really enjoyed tonights episode.
I thought the Alfie and Nana thing was really cute and touching,i will miss Nana sooooo much when she goes,and i'm also still loving The Jake and Chrissie thing,even though i just read that a lot of people are getting a bit fed up with it.
I thought that it was really really cute,when Chrissie phoned Jake,when he went back to the Moons' house,and she told him she loved him and didn't want to lose him,and he had tears in his eyes,awwwwwwwwwww.....!!
Dawn made me laugh at the hospital,and it was good to also see a smile on Demi's face,as she hasn't had much to smile about lately!!
I did notice that i'm not liking Dennis and Sharon as much as at first,i don't know why to be honest,they seem to have gotten a bit boring to me,while at first i absolutely lovedddddd them.

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## hellsbells

totally agree that the Chrissie and Jake scenes were pants. Their relationship is so unconvincing. I find it very difficult to believe that they are that much in love. It all seems very contrived. Maybe the chemistry is just wrong btwn the actors, I dunno, but something really isn't working there. 

As much as I dislike Sharon and Dennis, they do actually work together in a way chrissie and Jake seem unable to.

----------


## gazzer

I know most people like nana moon but i just dont like the character.. if it was Ethel (if she hadnt died) or Dot it would be a much better storyline. Another thing that puzzles me about nana's illness is that she has an anurysm... most people dont know they have an anurysm and the majority die when it bursts.. In corrie when Sunita had the anuysm in her brain it was operated on.. why cant they operate on banana moon???

----------


## BlackKat

I think the Doc said that operating would be risky because of the position of the aneurism, and also because of Nana's age.

I found the picnic scenes cringy to be honest - especially the dancing.

----------


## Jojo

> I know most people like nana moon but i just dont like the character.. if it was Ethel (if she hadnt died) or Dot it would be a much better storyline. Another thing that puzzles me about nana's illness is that she has an anurysm... most people dont know they have an anurysm and the majority die when it bursts.. In corrie when Sunita had the anuysm in her brain it was operated on.. why cant they operate on banana moon???


My grandfather had an aneurism and they couldn't operate on him because of his age - and it wasn't from that the he died from either, but the older you get and dependant on the operation you are to have, it becomes more of a risk to carry out the op and is generally safer for you to remain as you are - my grandfather had his for going on 7 odd years and it never burst, though it was a fairly small one.  Plus Nana had already had that major op before didn't she, so maybe its to do with that aswell.....

----------


## brenda1971

I found the scenes with Nana Moon and Alfie very touching and sweet.I also really thought that chrissie was going to confess to sharon but then just asked her about buying the vic.I just want to slap jake around the mouth as he annoys me

----------


## Emma-Lou

I agree the scenes between nana and alfie were very touching it will be sad when she dies.chrissie was so close to telling sharon i was like oh my god

----------


## crazygirl

thought it was a bit far fetched and silly when they were in the park

----------


## Joanne

I agree about the Chrissie and Jake scenes being unconvincing - I thought his acting last night was appalling.

----------


## brenda1971

Its Sam I feel sorry for

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Found last night's ep an absolute turn off unfortunately.

What was the name of the writer?  I think it was a woman with a funny name.  I don't think I've come across her work on EE before?   :Searchme:

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

> Its Sam I feel sorry for


yea me too she's innocent :-( kim medcalf played her fabbieo though xx

----------


## dddMac1

Chrissie looked like she was going to confess last night to Sharon but then she looked out the window seen Jake and changed her mind.Sam is inocent

----------


## Richie_lecturer

As if nobody from the Police overheard Chrissie and Jake arguing outside the Police Station.  They would have officers coming and going from the place, as well as CCTV directly outside the building to show she was there.  That wouldn't tell the Police officers much but they would realise something was up for Chrissie and Jake to be there.

----------


## BlackKat

> As if nobody from the Police overheard Chrissie and Jake arguing outside the Police Station.  They would have officers coming and going from the place, as well as CCTV directly outside the building to show she was there.  That wouldn't tell the Police officers much but they would realise something was up for Chrissie and Jake to be there.


As much as I enjoyed the Jake/Chrissie scenes, the fact that none of the policemen around suspected a thing was a bit ridiculous. One even came out the station when they were arguing just outside the door. And they weren't exactly keeping their voices down either.

The fact that she was there doesn't tell them much. The fact that was she was there, he had to pull her away from the door and they had a huge argument about whether she should confess or not really should.

----------


## _lil_hunni

I think that if they were going to be a long term couple in the show i Dont think chrissie+Jake would work.Chrissie would get bored by him I think she'd prefer someone more exciting. But at the moment after everything thats happened I think she just wants a nice normal relationship and Jake is the only person she can depend on.I think she needs him more that loves him.But she probly does care 4 him though. I agree that hes not such a good actor.

----------


## squillyfer

> As much as I enjoyed the Jake/Chrissie scenes, the fact that none of the policemen around suspected a thing was a bit ridiculous. One even came out the station when they were arguing just outside the door. And they weren't exactly keeping their voices down either.
> 
> The fact that she was there doesn't tell them much. The fact that was she was there, he had to pull her away from the door and they had a huge argument about whether she should confess or not really should.


I agree they werent exactly subtle but I still love them together and it was still cute how he ran after her :Wub:

----------


## Behemoth

Great episode tonight!! Eastenders is definatley getting better!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really really enjoyed tonight's episode again!!
Nana made me laugh quite a lot,and i really liked the end with Johnny and Peggy!!

----------


## Katy

Peggys a feisty little lady isnt she. The scene with her and Alfie was really touching. Im glad her and billy are getting on a bit better.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,it's nice to see that Peggy finally seems to accept Billy as a realy Mitchell!!
I also liked the scene with Peggy and Alfie in the Cafe,i think it Might have made Alfie understand more about how Nana feels about the operation,and all that!!

----------


## Katy

i thought pauline and Joe were really sweet as well. 
Martin and Sonia seem to be heading down a rocky path though dont they.

----------


## parkerman

> Martin and Sonia seem to be heading down a rocky path though dont they.


Naturally. The Eastenders producers can't let any young couple be happy together.   :Angry:

----------


## alkalinetrio

2nights episode i really enjoyed it :Smile:

----------


## chance

could sharon get any more orange if she tried?
jake totally blew the convo with johnny,how dumb is midget boy exactly,did he not think it all through before goin over there and spouting off? it wouldnt have taken a genius to figure out chrissie did it

----------


## kerry4nigel

I liked tonights episode, I'm feeling sorry for Martin, all he wants is to spend some time with Sonia. I can't stand Naomi though, i don't even understand the point of her character. I think Peggy was brilliant in tonights episode, can't wait for Grant and Phil to come back, EE is back on top form at the moment.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed tonight's episode, great to see Tina again, she aint been in it for a while!   :Cheer:  Peggy annoyed me a bit though!   :Mad:  "What's happened to us Billy?! We used to own this place!" Just who exactly does she think she is!?   :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

Peggy Mitchell!

----------


## alkalinetrio

oh yeah didnt notice tina hasnt been in it for a while

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh yeah didnt notice tina hasnt been in it for a while


She hasn't been in it for a long time, it was great to see her again, I really like her, she's one of my favourite characters   :Smile:

----------


## _lil_hunni

Can't stand that tina woman, truly awful character. I thought she died in some fire ages ago.Why is she back?, Hadnt the character been axed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Can't stand that tina woman, truly awful character. I thought she died in some fire ages ago.Why is she back?, Hadnt the character been axed.


I can't believe im hearing this!   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## _lil_hunni

I really dislike her 4 some reason, she's so bland pathetic and unconvincing she's really cold.Shes done nothing good since she's been there.The actress isn't so great imo...
Rant over 4 now.

----------


## BlackKat

> Can't stand that tina woman, truly awful character. I thought she died in some fire ages ago.Why is she back?, Hadnt the character been axed.



I think Tina leaves some time October/November. She was axed as far as I know -- it was only mentioned in about a sentence at the end of the article on Kat leaving. Didn't even get a 'thanks for the hard work'. She definitely leaves some time this Autumn though.

I do like Tina, I just think she's been underused since she's been there and as such...well, there's not a lot to miss when she's gone.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm glad Johnny put in an offer. I want to see him behind the bar. Maybe he could get Alfie back in, I always liked Alfie there.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I forgot to record last night episode, so will have to watch the omnibus on Sunday.

----------


## lollymay

i think that peggy should get the vic back because it was her pub to start with

----------


## BlackKat

Actually it was Den's pub to start with. So if we're playing the "It was mine first" game, it should go to Sharon.

We've already had Peggy in the pub. I say we have someone different - maybe it'll work, maybe it won't, but at least it'll be someone new.

----------


## _lil_hunni

id like someone new for a while I dont mind if peggy gets it eventually but i want jonny or some1 else to get it first.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I would also like to see Johnny running the Queen Vic,becausei think it would be good to see how he would run it.
But as Johnny is leaving,i would then like the Mitchells to run it!!

----------


## Layne

> Actually it was Den's pub to start with. So if we're playing the "It was mine first" game, it should go to Sharon.
> 
> We've already had Peggy in the pub. I say we have someone different - maybe it'll work, maybe it won't, but at least it'll be someone new.



Yeh that is true it was dens first!

I would of liked to see Jake and Chriossie run the pub, like they are but well we all no that ain't gonna carry on, my 2nd choice would of been sharon and dennis but that ain't gonna happen either so i decided i want someone new to run it! x

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah but who had the pub before Den!?   :Searchme:   :Cartman:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I don't know,because before Den had it EastEnders wasn't shown!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I don't know,because before Den had it EastEnders wasn't shown!!


hmm it's a mystery then   :Ponder:  lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> hmm it's a mystery then  lol


lol,yeah it is!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

Ok gang,,, DO U HONESTLY THINK IT WILL EVER COME TO JOHNNY RUNNING THE QUEEN VIC ???
I mean I can not see any one other than one of the Watts  or the Mitchells running the pub,, but again I am with every one else,, time for some NEW BLOOD( no pun intended  :Rotfl:  ) to run the pub.....

----------


## littlemo

No I don't think it will come to that. The Mitchells rule the roost in the square, the Watts had a good run, but it wasn't to be.

----------


## kirsty_g

> Ok gang,,, DO U HONESTLY THINK IT WILL EVER COME TO JOHNNY RUNNING THE QUEEN VIC ???
> I mean I can not see any one other than one of the Watts  or the Mitchells running the pub,, but again I am with every one else,, time for some NEW BLOOD( no pun intended  ) to run the pub.....


i think that peggy will get it

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> i think that peggy will get it


Worse luck. auline's right about her and Grant and Phil and Sam.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I would also like to see Johnny running the Queen Vic,becausei think it would be good to see how he would run it.
> But as Johnny is leaving,i would then like the Mitchells to run it!!


I want either Johnny or Shaannis to run thepub if Chrissake won't. I never liked the Mitchells

----------


## ***Virgo***

I liked fridays eppy, i loved the end..the evil in -peggy's eyes!! Haaha

----------


## JustJodi

> I want either Johnny or Shaannis to run thepub if Chrissake won't. I never liked the Mitchells


*Nah why do u want SHANNIS ??? she is on "vacation" 6 mos on 6 mos off,, who is gonna run the pub when she is out goofing off for 6 mos,, nah give the Pub to some one who will run it and keep the story line interesting,,this is just my HONEST OPINION*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Nah why do u want SHANNIS ??? she is on "vacation" 6 mos on 6 mos off,, who is gonna run the pub when she is out goofing off for 6 mos,, nah give the Pub to some one who will run it and keep the story line interesting,,this is just my HONEST OPINION*


Hey, JJ nice to see ya talking on the boards again, missed your sharp opinions, :Thumbsup:  

maybe the Millers could run it with Dawn right in "front" of everyone, as everybody owns her boobs, anyway :Rotfl: .

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> maybe the Millers could run it with Dawn right in "front" of everyone, as everybody owns her boobs, anyway.


Haha,lol!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Hey, JJ nice to see ya talking on the boards again, missed your sharp opinions, 
> 
> maybe the Millers could run it with Dawn right in "front" of everyone, as everybody owns her boobs, anyway.


*Ahhhhhh yes  don't you think that Keith would make a perfect land lord,, spouting out useless info LOL  like Cliffy in the American show CHEERS  At least some one would be there all the time *

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Ahhhhhh yes don't you think that Keith would make a perfect land lord,, spouting out useless info LOL like Cliffy in the American show CHEERS  At least some one would be there all the time *


JJ we share the same opinion, we only need a Howie and Norm. :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> JJ we share the same opinion, we only need a Howie and Norm.


Jim would make a decent NORMMMMMMMM
Mickey might do Woody 
 :Rotfl:

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha yay norm

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Blimey how annoying is Peggy, someone pass me a gun.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, I think she's quite funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She's doing my head in, just going on and on and on and on and on and on and on!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao, poor Dawn!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

lol, glad that one's over! best bits were Dawn and Stacey.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Rotfl:  Haha, Dawn was hilarious, Dot as Audrey Hepburn and Pauline has a French figure, Dawn is the best "boob" that has happened to Eastenders in ages. She charmes the pants off anyone!!! :Bow:

----------


## Florijo

Peggy is alright in small doses. The Vic must have gold buried beneath it or something, Peggy seems obsessed by owning it and Johnny is trying to buy it for someone else (hmm, wonder who that could be?).

----------


## squillyfer

Dawn is growing on me but Im still not sure about her. As for johnny I think he could be buying the vic definatly for someone we know and as for peggy well...small doses please.

----------


## BlackKat

Can someone shoot Peggy? Please? Vile, vile woman. I nominate Charlie for the job -- that was the scene that pissed me off the most. Just commandeer his livelihood why don't you?

Sonia is turning into such a bitch lately. Seriously, girl, notice your husband. He's kinda average looking but a hell of lot better than Naomi.

Still loving Dawn, still liking Juley, Johnny should have punched Peggy back, and I would blow the Queen Vic up if it meant people would stop talking about it like it's the Holy Grail.

----------


## Chris_2k11

They could do a remake of 'Who shot Phil?' but this time it would be, 'Who shot Peggy?'   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah it was kinda boring/annoying with the whole peggy thing but i must admit i werent really paying attention when she was on screen i was doing a crossword. but i liked the rest of it with dawn and darren and them lot and stuff.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> They could do a remake of 'Who shot Phil?' but this time it would be, 'Who shot Peggy?'


I did!

----------


## Florijo

> They could do a remake of 'Who shot Phil?' but this time it would be, 'Who shot Peggy?'


I think half the square would be suspects if they did that. And I don't think they would let her survive either so I'd call it 'Who Killed Peggy?'. Much better I think.   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

She is just...urgh! What the hell was all that stuff about putting what happened with Sam aside to Chrissie? "Oh, I'll just forget about you framing my daughter for murder, just sell me the pub pretty please." And that it would give Sam hope?!? "Hi, Sam, darling. Sorry, but Chrissie's off to Argentina and it looks like you're up the creek a bit. Not to worry though, we got the pub back. See you in 25 years."

Urgh! Hate her!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i thought that slap was quite funny

----------


## littlemo

Stacey's always stirring up trouble isn't she?! She got Darren sacked from his job, and then she got Peggy having a go at Dawn. She really does try her best to infuriate people. She is quite a good character though. 

I thought the Millers were good tonight, Darren is a really funny character. And Dawn was great too! 

Overall the episode wasn't great. That Peggy and Johnny stuff wasn't very interesting, I didn't have a clue what they were talking about with Eric. I know it happened off screen, but it just didn't make sense too me.  Hopefully tomorrow's episode will be better.

----------


## chance

glad i recorded it with sky + cus then i just forwarded all the boring bits (most of it) just watched the scenes with peggy in them

----------


## BlackKat

Does anyone else find Ian and Jane really forced? I think they have got chemistry and I like it when they have a scene where they just talk normally, it's when they do all this cutsie faces and stuff at each other, it just feels forced and stupid -- you can tell that they're acting - that there's a stage direction saying "Do something cute," or whatever. Everytime time they do it, it just throws me out of the scene.

----------


## _lil_hunni

Hmm I didnt like that episode so much. Too much peggy,but then at the same time she was the best thing in it,nothing else interesting was going on.I did enjoy her scene with chrissie and when she slapped jonny allen but thats about it.

----------


## JustJodi

> She's doing my head in, just going on and on and on and on and on and on and on!


 
*Awwwww shes ok,, thats WHO she is   U gotta admit she does have a mouth on her LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

> Hmm I didnt like that episode so much. Too much peggy,but then at the same time she was the best thing in it,nothing else interesting was going on.I did enjoy her scene with chrissie and when she slapped jonny allen but thats about it.


*Since I just got back from a 3.5 wk vacation,, i missed alot, but I did not realize there was some "history" between Peg and Johnny..Loved it when she slapped him .. am also dying to find out who the 3rd party is *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's just like change the subject your boring me to death. and it the same tone dronning on!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao Dawn!   :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I didn't think that last night's episode was great,but it was okay.
Dawn,Darren,and Stacey were good,and made me laugh,and i really really want to know who Johnny is buying the Queen Victoria for!!

----------


## parkerman

> I think half the square would be suspects if they did that.


Plus all the viewers!

----------


## Florijo

> Plus all the viewers!


LOL   :Cheer:  They would never do it though, Queen Peggy of Walford would never have an attempt on her life, the scriptwriters would not have the bottle to do it. If they did, they could make it an interactive storyline with the viewers choosing the result - Peggy survives or Peggy dies?   :Cheer:

----------


## no1abbafan

Enjoyed the Millers for once, but Peggy is doing my head in. I am really sick of this storyline - The Vic is not a Mitchell Pub - they have been one of a succession of owners - can this story finish soon, preferably with Peggy with a bullet between her eyes. I am sorry to upset all you die-hard Mitchell fans but so far the return of Peggy has done nothing for me. A lot of over acting. And as for Sonia and Martin, don't get me started - I hope Pauline moves Joe in them out.

----------


## JustJodi

> Enjoyed the Millers for once, but Peggy is doing my head in. I am really sick of this storyline - The Vic is not a Mitchell Pub - they have been one of a succession of owners - can this story finish soon, preferably with Peggy with a bullet between her eyes. I am sorry to upset all you die-hard Mitchell fans but so far the return of Peggy has done nothing for me. A lot of over acting. And as for Sonia and Martin, don't get me started - I hope Pauline moves Joe in them out.


*Sonia and Martin are co-owners of the house they live in,, and I agree with you NO1Abbafan..don't get me started on the young Fowler couple !!!!*

----------


## feelingyellow

> Blimey how annoying is Peggy, someone pass me a gun.


*passes gun*

----------


## dddMac1

will be glad when this storyline is finished

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it's a shame about Peggy. Eastenders was definitely on the way up before she reappeared, but it seems to have taken a bit of a dive recently with her interminable screeching and overacting.

It always seems to be a disappointment when old characters return. Producers please note!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't think they have, I mean the list of returnees already lined up is endless:

Grant Mitchell;
Phil Mitchell;
Frank Butcher;
Angie Watts;
Ali Osman;
Roly;
Reg Cox;


Have I missed anyone out there?

----------


## parkerman

lol. I'm looking forward to the return of Reg Cox. That should be a humdinger of an episode.

Hum being the operative word!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..or maybe HAM.

----------


## Abi

Sometimes when people return its good, but Peggy is just irritating now

----------


## alkalinetrio

poor joe. wooooo dawn setting up a boycott lol shes great and i loved her line i know you got a girls name but you aint hes sister or wotever it is cant remember word by word but i laughed at the time

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao, I can't believe Peggy going through Johnny's stuff!   :Lol:  What a cheek!   :EEK!:

----------


## Abi

It was very funny!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find it hilarious the way she just can't see what she's doing wrong!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  lol!

----------


## Florijo

Poor Billy. How dare Peggy do that!! Grrrrr.   :Angry:  

Dawn was a bit bitchy tonight to Keith.

Pauline and Joe was sweet. It's time Pauline found love with someone new. I love Jane and Ian, they need to be used more.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I don't think they have, I mean the list of returnees already lined up is endless:
> 
> Grant Mitchell;
> Phil Mitchell;
> Frank Butcher;
> Angie Watts;
> Ali Osman;
> Roly;
> Reg Cox;
> ...


Your posting Spoilers..

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I find it hilarious the way she just can't see what she's doing wrong!   lol!


Lmao Yeah!!  :Rotfl: 

I knew Billy would lose his job quickly.. but I didn't think that quickly  :Rotfl: 

Dawn's pretty clever about the Darren thing!! + Was very fast!!

----------


## feelingyellow

i felt so sorry for billy, johnny was so unfair - he would have seen billy trying to get peggy out! i hate peggy, it's just a pub - get over it!
the millers were quite good today. good how they actually are remembering about keith's literacy problem  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

oh dear im finding ee dull AGAIN!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't know what everyone's moaning about  :Confused:  I think it's been quite good since Peggy came back   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _lil_hunni

I like peggy being back but she is getting a bit irratating shes doing basically the same thing almost every episode,she even says the same lines-its getting a bit repetative and irritating 2 me.But I think peggys a classic character and she always has a couple of goos scenes.

----------


## littlemo

> Dawn was a bit bitchy tonight to Keith.


Yes Dawn was very unkind to Keith, but I think she may come round soon. Keith helped her out with the whole balloon thing. I think she was bit surprised at that, since she'd been mean to him all day. Maybe she'll start to realise that he's not all bad. If she's staying permanently with them then she'll have to get used to him sooner or later. 'The Millers' are very much about family, and as Keith told her 'sticking together'.  I suppose she's not used to that.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I did actually Enjoy last nightÂ´s episode!!
I am quite glad that Peggy is back,but she was really annoying me last night,she doesnÂ´t care about anybodyÂ´s life,and i felt really sorry for Billy,and i also thought that Dawn was really mean to Keith!!

----------


## ?????

i loved last nights eppie. i'm really liking dawn- didn't think i would. peggy on cctv was quite funny and best thing of all was dennis was in the eppie, and he actually had something to say and not just sitting in the pub looking 'moody' and jake, well lets face it he cant keep secrets, so far dennis and johnny know because of him.

----------


## brenda1971

I enjoyed last nites episode I felt really sorry for billy.And it was really good to see pauline smiling instead of scowling all the time.I find jake irritating

----------


## parkerman

Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
I don't think they have, I mean the list of returnees already lined up is endless:

Grant Mitchell;
Phil Mitchell;
Frank Butcher;
Angie Watts;
Ali Osman;
Roly;
Reg Cox;


Have I missed anyone out there?




> Your posting Spoilers..


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao!  :Lol:  He was joking about half of them spicy!!   :Smile:

----------


## alkalinetrio

why cant they have a proper fight instead of one hit wonders like jack with billy last night. eastenders needs some action hopefully grant and phil will give that when they come back.

----------


## alkalinetrio

sorry i mean jake

----------


## Debs

> I don't know what everyone's moaning about  I think it's been quite good since Peggy came back


 
i expected it to be really good with peggy back in it, at first it was but now she is really annoying me!

----------


## JustJodi

*First I agree with Alka  I wish there had been more of a bar brawl, with bloody lips and black eyes and cut knuckles, Jake just gave Billy a "love" tap,, aw come on  we could use a tad bit more excitement,, yea lets bring on the Mitchell boys* 

*As for Peggy,, give her a bit of room every body, her boys have not exploded on the set yet..I think once she has her boys behind her she will start acting like the Peggy we all know, mind u she is doing fine, but some one must have given her the same script every day, cuz shes starting to sound like a broken record at the moment,, repeative lines* 

*Also is Chrissie showing cracks ?? She looks like she is about to loose it.. shes coming apart in seams.*

*Dennis jusssst about had Jake to fess up what goods he had on ol Chrissie...things are about to pick up I am sure !!*

*Lets see what tomorrow brings  *

----------


## hannah-mj

i think its been ok for a while but i cant stand peggy! she keeps repeatin herself! but EE is good at the min x

----------


## Flozza

these are the people who know or think they know about den's death
Sam
Chrissie
Zoe
Jake
Billy 
Peggy
Dennis
Kat
Stacey
Big Mo, Johnny and Sharon probably have their inclings so sooner or later some one is gonna let it slip, i can't wait
so soon

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> these are the people who know or think they know about den's death
> Sam
> Chrissie
> Zoe
> Jake
> Billy 
> Peggy
> Dennis
> Kat
> ...


 

I'm sorry i absolutely loveeeeeeee Chrissie,and i absolutely do not want her to get caught,but if so many people in Albert Sqaure know about what happened to Den Watts,why is Sam still in jail??!!
Doesn't anybody think,ey,you know what,maybe we should tell the truth for a change,and let innocent Sam out of prison??!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Lmao!  He was joking about half of them spicy!!


Only read the half of them which were true and said that.. why is it always me!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> I'm sorry i absolutely loveeeeeeee Chrissie,and i absolutely do not want her to get caught,but if so many people in Albert Sqaure know about what happened to Den Watts,why is Sam still in jail??!!
> Doesn't anybody think,ey,you know what,maybe we should tell the truth for a change,and let innocent Sam out of prison??!!


Well, let's look at them...

Sam: She's already said it's Chrissie, but the police won't believe her.
Chrissie: Not very likely she's going to tell the truth is it?
Zoe: In Spain. Wants to stay out of it.
Jake: In love with Chrissie.
Billy: He's already accused Chrissie. 
Peggy: So has she, I think...  :Lol:  
Dennis: Don't know what game he's playing at the moment.
Kat: Wants to keep Zoe out of it.
Stacey: Ditto
Big Mo: She doesn't really know what's going on 
Johnny: Does he think that? He doesn't care anyway.
Sharon: She thinks Chrissie is innocent.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i have got to admit you're right Actually lol!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Woah, Deniss spilled the beans, I was convinced he knew about Chrissie, it came out so cool and collected. Way to go Dennis. :Bow:   :Bow:   :Bow:

----------


## JustJodi

*ohhhhh yea I thought he was really COOL ,, sitting there sipping coffee with Billy, not batting an eyelash,, he was good Had to be the best bit of acting that nite,,IMHO*

----------


## Dutchgirl

It was so matter of factly, it is really a topic that should be discussed over a good cup of "SENSEO". :Angel:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I think i saw their coffeemaker in the kitchen.

----------


## JustJodi

> It was so matter of factly, it is really a topic that should be discussed over a good cup of "SENSEO".


well how are we gonna manage that unless we meet in Beverwijk  LOL :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Searchme:  Beverwijk is only 220 km away from Enschede. Oh well, we can always have a coffee at Kathy's. :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I don't get the last bit after Ruby came in.. everything af6ter that. Can anyone explain please?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't get the last bit after Ruby came in.. everything af6ter that. Can anyone explain please?


Johnyy said to Peggy, nobody gives a monkeys what you think of me, so Ruby said I do. Thats all I remember.

----------


## Florijo

Good episode. I may regret saying this but I actually kind of, maybe _like_ Alfie right now. I've hated him for ages but the scenes with him and Nana were quite sweet.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

I just love Stacey, and her hat.   :Lol:  I love Pat and her bar as well, "I've opened a pub of my own"   :Smile:  

The stuff between Johnny and Peggy was good too but I did not like the ending as I thought it was unrealistic that Ruby would go into the Queen Vic like that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Congratulations to Martin Fowler tonight!   :Cheer:  He said exactly what we've been thinking and exactly what needed to be said to Peggy!! - *"It's only a pub Peggy"*
Three cheers for Martin everyone!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Isn't Dennis sweet he tries to protect Sharon but is caught in the middle, just loved his look when gave Chrissie an eyebrow when she was sniffing :Crying:  in Sharon's arms, aaaw!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

And Peggy saying "oi you......" that was so classy,
not!!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

When Chrissie and Johnny were in his office talking, Johnny mentioned something about the third party knowing that Peggy was not happy, or something like that. So I guess that means that the third party is someone that knows Peggy. Hmmm...  :Confused:

----------


## _lil_hunni

I think its Frank-Im just randomly guessing though.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Cool:  You have a point there, sounds interesting. :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

Frank is only back for a short while so i doubt he buys the Vic, but i guess it is possible!

----------


## feelingyellow

excellent episode tonight! i loved stacey, she's hilarious 'alfie - you dirty git! trying to go for the whole set?'   :Rotfl:  and the hat   :Rotfl:  and then her look whilst she was watching the film  :Rotfl:  
loved the nana and alfie scenes, so sweet!   :Wub:  
loved when ruby came in and said 'i care' fab ending! serves you right, johnny!

----------


## Layne

> excellent episode tonight! i loved stacey, she's hilarious 'alfie - you dirty git! trying to go for the whole set?'   and the hat   and then her look whilst she was watching the film  
> loved the nana and alfie scenes, so sweet!   
> loved when ruby came in and said 'i care' fab ending! serves you right, johnny!



Everything you just said i agree, stacey was hilarious tonight! And Nan i just love her!  :Wub:

----------


## alkalinetrio

really enjoyed tonights episode looking forward to 2moz loads go peggy wooo

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Everything you just said i agree, stacey was hilarious tonight! And Nan i just love her!


I love Stacey!!


The real Ross!!

----------


## littlemo

> Isn't Dennis sweet he tries to protect Sharon but is caught in the middle, just loved his look when gave Chrissie an eyebrow when she was sniffing in Sharon's arms, aaaw!!


Yes Dennis is lovely. But whether Sharon is going to thank him for protecting her, when she finds out the truth about Chrissie, it's debatable. A similar thing happened when Dennis tried to tell her about Den being alive, it's like deja vu. Sharon always has difficult excepting things. Wouldn't it be easier if she found out the truth sooner rather than later. As time goes on she is getting sucked further and further into Chrissie lies.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes Dennis is lovely. But whether Sharon is going to thank him for protecting her, when she finds out the truth about Chrissie, it's debatable. A similar thing happened when Dennis tried to tell her about Den being alive, it's like deja vu. Sharon always has difficult excepting things. Wouldn't it be easier if she found out the truth sooner rather than later. As time goes on she is getting sucked further and further into Chrissie lies.


I think you're right, the plot thickens, Sharon is going to be so angry, when she eventually finds out! :Sick:  


The real Ross!!

----------


## crazygirl

its getting good

----------


## callummc

got to agree tonights was definatly an improvement,only alfie bored the pants of me,every time the storyline got good,it scipped to alfie,very annoying

----------


## JustJodi

> Congratulations to Martin Fowler tonight!  He said exactly what we've been thinking and exactly what needed to be said to Peggy!! - *"It's only a pub Peggy"*
> Three cheers for Martin everyone!


*Hmmmmmm wonder how Sonia is going to react when she sees Phil again ?? any one think of that *

----------


## matt1378

stacy was funny tonight, also peggy was on top form again

----------


## matt1378

> *Hmmmmmm wonder how Sonia is going to react when she sees Phil again ?? any one think of that *


isn`t she ok with Phil now? they were getting on kinda ok last time

----------


## JustJodi

> isn`t she ok with Phil now? they were getting on kinda ok last time


*Oh i know she was OK with him, but will it drag up old memories of Jamie and the hospital room ???? just a thought*

----------


## alkalinetrio

maybe there have a conversation about him at some point

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really really enjoyed tonight's episode!!
Stacey was soooooo funny,and i thought that the Alfie Nana things were really really sweet and cute,and i also enjoyed the end when Ruby came into the Queen Victoria,i absolutely can't wait untill tomorrow!!

----------


## parkerman

> The stuff between Johnny and Peggy was good too but I did not like the ending as I thought it was unrealistic that Ruby would go into the Queen Vic like that.


I agree with that. When did Ruby ever go in to the Queen Vic on her own before? And especially just at that moment - it was so false. And why should she believe Peggy instantly when no-one else does?

----------


## sarahwelford

yes i agree the only ever time she has been in the pub is when it was st georges day and when the millers found out stacey dobbed them into the social.

But i was thinking her dad is going t be buying the vic soon and maybe she thinks she can go in or she was just looking for him

----------


## Florijo

Thinking about it now, Ruby may have gone to the Queen Vic because Stacey told her that everyone, including Johnny, had gone to the pub. I hope it is cleared up in tonights episode. It is little details like this that EastEnders still need to work on. I love the dramatic entrances in the Queen Vic but they have to be believable, like Sharon and Dennis' was when they came back in June.

----------


## gazzer

It was very unrealistic that Ruby went into the pub at that precise moment and i know most people love Banana Moon but i just cant stand the character... other than those scenes it was a very good episode... its definatly getting better.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I agree with that. When did Ruby ever go in to the Queen Vic on her own before? And especially just at that moment - it was so false. And why should she believe Peggy instantly when no-one else does?


Absolutely. It wouldn't surprise me if all that support for Johnny at the start of the episode drains to Peggy at 8:02 tonight.  I predicted Ruby entering through the Vic doors at the start of that scene.     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Sorry folks, for me it was another DREADFUL episode last night.  James Payne is almost as bad as Rob Gittens when it comes to writing for EastEnders.  That line from that bloke - "you trod on my face, just cos I spelt your name wrong" - ffs what a STUPID line.  Wow I was put out of work cos you stamped on my nose, give over.  Pathetic.  Why did the guy have to come over to the Vic as well.  He could've squared up to Johnny in Scarlet's and the reaction would have been the same.  Pathetic again.

Nana Moon and Alfie, as usual excruciatingly bad and painful.  Say no more.  The sooner this gang go the better.

Sharon and Dennis an absolute snorefest for me I'm afraid.  Chrissie and Jake as plain and irritating as usual.  They have zero chemistry.  I don't like 

Doberman's acting much but it's still far better than Joel Beckett.  He was good in the Office.  Why is he so bad in EE?  

Peggy was so awful tonight.  Doing a John Major parading on a soapbox in the Market was absolutely dire.  

 Only highlight for me was Pat behind the mock bar, and a bit of Dot.  There are only a precious few good characters left in EE now, and these are two them.  My god what would EE be like without those two?  

3.5-4
       /10.


If it doesn't improve soon, the return of the Mitchells will either fall flat on its face, or it will only act as smoke and mirrors to the underlying problems this soap faces.  Hopefully tonight's ep will be better, but last night's was just painful to watch for me in almost every sense of the word.  

Believe me folks it is slowly improving, but I honestly don't believe it is out of the woods by any means.    :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> Absolutely. It wouldn't surprise me if all that support for Johnny at the start of the episode drains to Peggy at 8:02 tonight. I predicted Ruby entering through the Vic doors at the start of that scene.  
> 
> Didn't think much of last night's episode I'm afraid. I thought the writing from James Payne was OK, but the characters and storylines got on my wick again. Only highlight for me was Pat behind the mock bar, and a bit of Dot. My god what would EE be like without those two? 
> 
> 5/10.


*Pat and Dot  u gotta love those two,, they are the MEAT AND VEG of this show.. they hold it together,, God love em both !!! *

----------


## JustJodi

*My guess is Ruby left school early and got to Walford early and figured if his dad wasn't at Scarlets he would be at the Vic ??? So I can see where it may be UNREALISTIC to some and Realistic to others,, depending on which angle u are looking ....*

----------


## Angeltigger

> yes i agree the only ever time she has been in the pub is when it was st georges day and when the millers found out stacey dobbed them into the social.
> 
> But i was thinking her dad is going t be buying the vic soon and maybe she thinks she can go in or she was just looking for him


Ruby don't know about the pub as she has just come home from Broading School, i wonder why she came back!!!!!!!!!!! Also that man who Johnny beat up over a cake was very scareing- he was just sitting there so still and quite and he was the one in the pub and than peggy walked in

----------


## dddMac1

wonder how he is going to Explain that to Ruby

----------


## JustJodi

> wonder how he is going to Explain that to Ruby


*knowing Johnny he will probably lie thru his capped teeth...wonder if he will remember the promise he made to ruby some time back, that there would be NO MORE secrets between them   Oh since I was away  for almost 3 weeks,, did Ruby ever find out that Danny torched their house ???*

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think she did find out

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah we don't thinks she did find out here is the tread
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=25710

----------


## angelblue

I really enjoyed last nights espisode i thought peggy was an bit OTT in the square doing her little speech 

I loved stacey her one liners and her hat great lmao 

Loved the interaction between dennis and johnny i loved the way dennis decided too keep his wife sweet and still be dective at the same time over all loved the eppy   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

What I don't get is why Ruby believed Peggy. I don't think anyone else did. Anyway why should a man be judged by his past? I mean now Johnny's a perfectly ordnary guy - club manager complete with girlfriend and daughter, whatever his gangster life he certainly loves his family ulike Den. Does it actuallty matter about Andy or any of the things he did in the past - people move on. Anyway - I notice that Peggy was ll out to congraulate Sam for killing Den at first. I don't think she makes such a fuss about Phil and Grant being gangsters either.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Anyway - I notice that Peggy was ll out to congraulate Sam for killing Den at first. I don't think she makes such a fuss about Phil and Grant being gangsters either.


yeah but they didn't do the EVIL thing of taking the pub AWAY from HER -  it's a  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

Can someone tell me how long the Queen Vic belonged to the Mitchells and how long it belonged to the Watts?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I love Watts but I can't stand the Mitchells - silly things.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Can someone tell me how long the Queen Vic belonged to the Mitchells and how long it belonged to the Watts?


*1985 - Watts.*
1988 - Pat and Frank.
1989-1991 - Eddie Royle.
*1991-Mitchells*.

Then swapped between Watts and Mitchells between 2001 to present.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

If Pat and Frank had it at one time surely Johnny can have it now. Better than those dum Mitchells.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another poor episode tonight, although slightly better than last night.

Only positives for me were Ian and Jane, Pat, and Johnny squaring upto Peggy.  The rest was poor once again, such as the Millers and Juley, Peggy, etc.

4.5 / 10.

----------


## angelblue

Eddie royle wasnt he stabbed by dot son nick in the pub or the square and he died didnt if my memory serves me correctly   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

> *1985 - Watts.*
> 1988 - Pat and Frank.
> 1989-1991 - Eddie Royle.
> *1991-Mitchells*.
> 
> Then swapped between Watts and Mitchells between 2001 to present.


Thanks Richie.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Eddie royle wasnt he stabbed by dot son nick in the pub or the square and he died didnt if my memory serves me correctly


That is correct.  Murdered by the wonderful Nick Cotton in 1991.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Pauline and Joe are so cute,   :Wub:  I can't help but smile when they have a scene together. I like Joe -- I hope he doesn't turn out to have some deep, dark secret or anything like that, just a nice normal guy.

Martin should just kill Naomi. And Sonia. And then he should go out with Dawn. Sonia is such a selfish bitch, I hate her. Who the hell gets annoyed when their husband wants to spend some time with them?

Johnny was scary in the last scene -- I felt sorry for Peggy,   :EEK!:  Never thought that would happen. Ruby kind of annoyed me though -- I usually like her, but she irked me today, don't know why. I don't think she did anything wrong, I just didn't like her scenes.

Good episode I thought.

----------


## Florijo

Okish episode, I would not call it poor, in my opinion, but not great.

Good points:

- Joe and Pauline - I love them. Noticed Joe mentioned his daughters, I guess that might be a clue to them turning up soon?
- Pat and Peggy, especially Pat who is a star.   :Smile:  
- Peggy being scared at the end of the episode. This may sound evil but, HAHAHAHAHA   :Cheer:   :Lol:  
- Ian and Jane. Love them also. A nice normal EastEnders couple.
- Johnny. I really like him but he's leaving so I can't get too attached.   :Mad:  

Bad points:

- Juley, Mickey and the stall. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I like Dawn, Mickey is fine in small doses but get rid of Juley, he's so annoying.   :Angry: 
- Martin and Sonia. What happened to Sonia? Why is she being such a cow to Martin?

----------


## alkalinetrio

i enjoyed tonights episode

----------


## _lil_hunni

Tonights episode was boring except for the last bit with Jonny and Peggy. Too many of the irritating characters that I dont like.And hardly any characters I do like. Juley,Mickey,Jane,Tina,Ruby,sonia + martin,pauline,joe Too much of them for my liking :Sad:  It wasnt that well written either, give it 3/10 I much preferred Last nights episode.

----------


## Bryan

all i can say is welcome back the "real" jonny allen

----------


## angelblue

Loved the look at the end he means business   :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

Anyone else really liking Johnny? He works so much better as a gangster. Argh, it is so annoying he is leaving. I don't mind gangsters in EastEnders as long as they are believable and not rubbish like Andy 'the rubbish gangster' Hunter who was about as scary as the stuffed dolphin that is sitting on my bed.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Okish episode, I would not call it poor, in my opinion, but not great.
> 
> Good points:
> 
> - Joe and Pauline - I love them. Noticed Joe mentioned his daughters, I guess that might be a clue to them turning up soon?
> - Pat and Peggy, especially Pat who is a star.   
> - Peggy being scared at the end of the episode. This may sound evil but, HAHAHAHAHA    
> - Ian and Jane. Love them also. A nice normal EastEnders couple.
> - Johnny. I really like him but he's leaving so I can't get too attached.   
> ...


Oh my god!! That's 100% exactly what I thought  :Cheer:  Yay!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Anyone else really liking Johnny? He works so much better as a gangster. Argh, it is so annoying he is leaving. I don't mind gangsters in EastEnders as long as they are believable and not rubbish like Andy 'the rubbish gangster' Hunter who was about as scary as the stuffed dolphin that is sitting on my bed.


Lmao I agree with Andy and the stuffed doplhins :rotfl   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl: 

I like Johnny too!! He's a great type of ganster  :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> That is correct.  Murdered by the wonderful Nick Cotton in 1991.


   Now that was a scary guy not like the Pseudo-gangsters that roam the square today

----------


## Johnny Allen

> all i can say is welcome back the "real" jonny allen


Exactly, we need the proper Johnny Allen back and tonight was just the start, Peggy is going to bring the worst out in him and so are the Mitchell brothers. Excellent.

----------


## alkalinetrio

going to get better now

----------


## alan45

> Absolutely. It wouldn't surprise me if all that support for Johnny at the start of the episode drains to Peggy at 8:02 tonight.  I predicted Ruby entering through the Vic doors at the start of that scene.     
> 
> Sorry folks, for me it was another DREADFUL episode last night.  James Payne is almost as bad as Rob Gittens when it comes to writing for EastEnders.  That line from that bloke - "you trod on my face, just cos I spelt your name wrong" - ffs what a STUPID line.  Wow I was put out of work cos you stamped on my nose, give over.  Pathetic.  Why did the guy have to come over to the Vic as well.  He could've squared up to Johnny in Scarlet's and the reaction would have been the same.  Pathetic again.
> 
> Nana Moon and Alfie, as usual excruciatingly bad and painful.  Say no more.  The sooner this gang go the better.
> 
> Sharon and Dennis an absolute snorefest for me I'm afraid.  Chrissie and Jake as plain and irritating as usual.  They have zero chemistry.  I don't like 
> 
> Doberman's acting much but it's still far better than Joel Beckett.  He was good in the Office.  Why is he so bad in EE?  
> ...


An excellent and honest critique of how Britains once favourite soap has slipped into the depths of mediocrity.  Three producers within the year and save for the occasional glimmers of hope we are left with the same aimless plots. Every few weeks were are promised improvements which fail to materialise. The return of the poison dwarf was supposed to be yet another turnaround for EE. Sadly this did not live up to the over-hype. Similarly the promised return of Mah Boys will do nothing other than give a temporary boost in the ratings.  EE needs to use the money to employ decent scriptwriters and get this soap back on track

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thank you very much.    :Bow:

----------


## feelingyellow

loved the stacey and ruby and johnny and ruby scenes, love how ruby is discovering what her father is, what a stupid story johnny made up, he's so unbeliable.
liked the stall scenes, dawn was so cute with the little boy!   :Wub:  
liked how johnny has come back as his 'gangster' self, the good johnny allen lasted long didn't it - about 5 - 6 months?

----------


## Joanne

I thought last nights episode was dire. I'm actually looking forward to Phil and Grant coming back to liven things up and I couldn't stand either of them before!

----------


## crazygirl

i cant wait for them to come back has i miss them both so much

----------


## parkerman

I have to agree with Richie. A few episodes ago it did look as though Eastenders might be digging its way out of its self-imposed mire, but the arrival of Peggy has shoved it right back down the hole. I just find her so irritating that I now find it difficult to watch. As for Alfie and Nana - please!!!

As Richie says the best characters in it these days are the old 'uns like Dot, Pat, Jim, Patrick, Pauline etc. The only "younger" character I have any time for is Dennis. He's so broody! Oh, and I also find Ian amusing.

Edit: P.s. How could I forget Stacey? She's brilliant.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I thought last nights episode was dire


i thought it was rather boring. i looked at the clock and it said 10 past it felt like it should be nearly over. then i was like it must be over now and it as only 15 past! lol. it dragged on a bit. i must say peggy is to blame for it. God she does my head in . her return hasnt done nothing for me! if the return of phil and grant will be this bad then i think i will have to start taping it and fast forwarding those bits. lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> liked how johnny has come back as his 'gangster' self, the good johnny allen lasted long didn't it - about 5 - 6 months?


It was OK but it's too little too late for me anyway (I know he's going).  Johnny showed great promise at the beginning, bumping off the pantomine gangster over the flyover, but has since been ruined by the move towards his domestic side.  Nice one EE, hang your heads in shame.  A missed opportunity imo.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Afraid I missed last night's episode!   :Sad:

----------


## shannisrules

last nights episode was ok not the best but it certainly wasnt rubbish

----------


## parkerman

I've just found a quote in today's Daily Mirror "We Love Telly" magazine which sums up my view of the current Johnny/Ruby story line:

"For a soap that has shown such improvement recently, this story is so disappointingly inept, badly written and littered with so many cockney cliches that you half expect Dick Van Dyke to dance over the rooftops singing Chim Chim Cher-ee..."

Mind you, I wish the writer would say what he thinks and stop beating about the bush!

----------


## Debs

i missed last nights could someine fill me in??

----------


## feelingyellow

> i missed last nights could someine fill me in??


the website gives a lot of info - > http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/east...20051014.shtml < - hope this helps   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Why don't you watch todays ominbus?

----------


## alkalinetrio

think ill be watching that :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Missed friday's episode as well, so I'm defenitially watching th omnibus. Cannot do without a single episode.




The real Ross!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow, quite a few of us missed it lol

----------


## alkalinetrio

i watched them all just feel like watching them again :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey's nails were frightning, but she was so good to Ruby.

Peggy was genuinly sory for Ruby, she better watch out for Johnny tgough, he was so calm, that's always frightning when people act that way. :Ninja:

----------


## crazygirl

i do hope ruby forgives johnny this week i cant stand anymore of her spoilt little brat ways, i want to see a smile back on her face

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well that question should be answered in the spoilers section AFAIK.  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

That a spoiler babe you have put in the general discussion richie_ lecture

----------


## crazygirl

are you refering to my post??
if so its not a spoiler

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I hope Ruby forgives Johnny too!!
Can't wait untill tonight,but will be taping it,and will watch it later though!!

----------


## crazygirl

wonder if the 3rd buyer will be mentioned tonight

----------


## Dutchgirl

So are we building up suspension or what? Not!!!! :Wal2l:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Any hint would be nice now. Please EE build up to something, all this other nonsense is killing me here, only thing that is worth watching now is the Ruby/ Johnny/Stacey line. I'm deeply disapointed!!! :Crying:

----------


## CrazyLea

i thought ruby and stacey were well good tonight. i liked it when they trashed johnnys and when they found the gun.. the rest of the episode pretty much sucked

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  Bleh!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought it was poor all round personally, except for a few nice scenes with Dot & Jim / Patrick & Yolande.

5/10.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Pocket money what is that all about, it is demeaning!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i thought ruby and stacey were well good tonight. i liked it when they trashed johnnys and when they found the gun.. the rest of the episode pretty much sucked


i agree. the rest was boring but those bits were great. Ruby reminded myself of me when i get into a tantrum! the slightest thing makes me act like that sometimes. lol god knows how she must be feeling i'd be so distraught if i found out what she has just learnt. 

how funny was Jonny though! His daughter has just found out that not only has he hurt people, he used to be a ganster, everything peggy said was true, he's used a gun on someone but he also killed someone! she stroms out in a balsing rage and when he gets home to see the place is trashed he thinks he's been burguled!   :Rotfl:  how obvious was it that it was her! what did he expect for her to just smile sweetly up at him and say 'never mind, i dont care'. ruby now knows who her dad really is. the way he shouted when he came out from the house and yelled like that!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Brilliant Episode apart from any Peggy scenes. Ruby Stacey and Johnny brilliant, Dawn and Micky etc, amusing. Nana sweet as always, Jim Dot Patrick and Yolande, ok, made me smile in places, but then i like to see a woman get one over on a aman!
Keep it up Eastenders, loving the build up.

----------


## BlackKat

Well Billy has obviously done what everybody else only wishes they could -- forgotten all about Molfie.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazygirl

> Brilliant Episode apart from any Peggy scenes. Ruby Stacey and Johnny brilliant, Dawn and Micky etc, amusing. Nana sweet as always, Jim Dot Patrick and Yolande, ok, made me smile in places, but then i like to see a woman get one over on a aman!
> Keep it up Eastenders, loving the build up.


dawn and mickey were not in it tonight  :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh well, i'm getting confused as i was watching the onimbus from last week before it, and then again after, Sorry! Still enjoyed tonights tho.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was ok I suppose, nothing special though.

----------


## Florijo

Good episode, not great, but good. 

I loved the bit between Alfie and Pat in the Queen Vic near the end. They were talking about the 'Mitchell Liberation Front' and that Billy and Peggy were the 'active members'. Peggy is so delusional, and Billy too for that matter. 

Ruby and Johnny were good. As was Stacey. Nice to see Patrick and Yolande again, and it is always nice to see Jim and Dot. 

Martin and Sonia? Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

I wish I could be like Billy and Charlie and forget all about 'Molfie'. It still haunts me now. "Oooh Alfie". Shudders.   :Angry:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

> So are we building up suspension or what? Not!!!!


*Ruby and that gun !!!! whoooo.not sure what I think of Amy tho  But Tina gave her the typical "warning"  stay on her end of the bar* 
*Ahhhhh should be a real good week,, *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It was bizarre, Ruby looked good with a gun  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

So Johnny cheated on his wife for 10 years with Tina -- and now she gets all uppidity and warns the new girl off.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  She knew what she was getting into. Tina's moved up the ranks into the position of wife/partner, and Johnny's going to be filling the gap she left behind.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, and she's younger and prettier than she is! Poor Tina

----------


## littlemo

> Well Billy has obviously done what everybody else only wishes they could -- forgotten all about Molfie.


I don't think he's forgotten, it's just there's more important things on his mind at the moment. He knows that Alfie isn't a bad man and I don't think Billy blames him for everything that's happened, he's the kind of character to blame himself rather than anyone else. Billy had to have expected the reaction from the rest of the people on the square. What has Phil ever done for any of them?

----------


## parkerman

> What has Phil ever done for any of them?


'E's a Mitchell. So that makes it alright!

----------


## Florijo

Not a great episode. 

Good points:

- Pat. Pam St Clement is a gem.   :Smile:  
- Stacey. Always nice to see Stacey but I am beginning to think that Ruby is dragging her down a bit.
- Johnny.   :Smile:  Shame he is leaving.   :Sad:  
- Kat. Nice to see Kat again.   :Smile:  
- Nice to see Patrick and Jim again.   :Smile:  

Bad points:

- That naff cop.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
- Sonia and Martin. Please just split up and save us all this grief. Or if you can't do that then please just accept that couples can like different things.
- Ruby. I do want Ruby to stay and I do think she has potential but she seems to have regressed since she got back. I've not been too impressed with her acting either. I'll give her a break because she has had long periods away from the show but I'm not sure about Ruby anymore.
- Alfie and Nana. Not liking this. 

I get the feeling that this week is just a filler week to prepare for next week.

----------


## crazygirl

peggy has got herself in deep water this time

----------


## BlackKat

Thought tonight's ep was really badly written -- not so much the actual storylines, but the dialogue was so clunky in some scenes. I'm thinking mostly of the Martin/Sonia storyline and the Patrick one. They came across as contrived.

So Johnny's character development so far is:

*Shoved Andy off a bridge --> Old school gangster. Likes to keep order in community --> Family man, with a mistress who keeps threatening to leave 'forevah' --> Reformed wuss --> Slightly dodgy businessman --> Completely evil. Deforms prostitutes.*

Ridiculous.

Tina is annoying me. Ruby hasn't impressed me either this week.

Martin should dump Sonia's selfish ass. "We were going to meet up." Oh, you mean like all those times he wanted to spend time with you and you were too busy with Naomi?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Didn't enjoy tonight's epi folks!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrazyLea

i enjoyed it.. i liked nana hehe she was funny.. and stacey and ruby were great..

----------


## crazygirl

yea the best bit was when nana got arrested but other than that it was boring
but it will be boring all weeek now. the action starts next week

----------


## littlemo

There was a bit of banter with Alfie and Kat tonight, which I thought was nice. It's obvious Kat still cares what happens to Alfie and Nana. Alfie should just tell her that Nana's ill, I'm sure she'd be very supportive. 

How pathetic was that police officer? an old woman steps on your foot and takes your hat off, and they arrest her. Why didn't he just walk off? I know we are supposed to be glad he fufilled one of her wishes, but still.. He must have been new on the job.

----------


## JustJodi

> i enjoyed it.. i liked nana hehe she was funny.. and stacey and ruby were great..


 
*I thought the whole episode was great,, the stripper was pathetic with Pat,, when she said BOO  I lost it and laughed so hard,,, it was good it was good seeing Nana get her wish, bless her lil heart*

----------


## Johnny Allen

Not bad episode and liking the fact we get to see more of the real Johnny Allen.

----------


## JustJodi

> Not bad episode and liking the fact we get to see more of the real Johnny Allen.


*me too I love a "good " gangster character.. and Johnny is great... hes coming out of his DOMESTIC shell ,,,*

----------


## alkalinetrio

i enjoyed tonights episode nana moon was my favourite bit

----------


## crazygirl

she's good nana i liked it when she said 'im a wanted woman'

----------


## Luna

i missed nana kicking the police man  :Crying:  i really wanted to see it

----------


## parkerman

Ruby really did my head in last night. I thought she was just dreadful.  :Wal2l:  

I thought the Nana scenes were pathetic.

Sonia and Martin....aarrgghh!!

As you can see I wasn't impressed with last night's episode!

It's a good job Jim and Patrick were around that's all I can say.

----------


## Keating's babe

Ruby is hardly going to be jumping for joy her Dad is a gangster.  Ooh I can see more fireworks between Johnny and Peggy.  Great to see Billy Murray's talents being used for a change.  :Clap:  

Great scenes between Nana and Alfie.  It was nice to see Kat concerned for Nana.  :Cheer:  

I thought Martin was out of order for not even showing to meet Sonia... especially seeing as it was his idea to go along.  He should make more of an effort and if he truly doesn't like it then it doesn't really matter.

----------


## brenda1971

I loved the scenes with Nana stamping on that policemans foot and getting arrested.

----------


## Debs

missed tonights as mother was on the phone  :Mad:   so will have to catch the omnibus!! what happened with stacey caught the bit where the police put herin police car

----------


## JustJodi

> missed tonights as mother was on the phone  so will have to catch the omnibus!! what happened with stacey caught the bit where the police put herin police car


*Johnny had her busted  he figured  Ruby would come home  IF he got her out,, Ruby basically told him off any way  that he no longer had a daughter ( well along those lines at least )  I thought it was a good episode,, others thought it wasn't so good  but I thought overall it was pretty good,,,*

----------


## Debs

will watch in sunday and see if any good!

----------


## feelingyellow

quite a good episode.

thought ruby was fab, loved her last couple of lines about her mum and sister.   :Cheer:  
patrick, jim, charlie   :Thumbsdown:  boring
liked the whole nana/alfie/kat scenes - so sweet   :Wub: 
liked it with pat and the policeman - 'we've got a pevert here'   :Rotfl:

----------


## kerry4nigel

I loved Pat, that 'policeman' was so funny, he didn't even try and make it realistic. Pat sussed him straight away. Nana was hilarious as well. I'll miss her when she goes. I'm actually starting to like Alfie again now that all the kalfie/molfie rubbish is over. He's back to his comedy best again.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sonia and martin, it looks realistic enough, thats what happens, but making him read a book he does not want to or go to the Tate, well, she's getting a bit arrogant there. :Ponder:  You either like to read or not, and if you're no into literature well, fair enough. I love to read but merely, thrillers though. :Cool:

----------


## JustJodi

> Sonia and martin, it looks realistic enough, thats what happens, but making him read a book he does not want to or go to the Tate, well, she's getting a bit arrogant there. You either like to read or not, and if you're no into literature well, fair enough. I love to read but merely, thrillers though.


*Personally I can see Sonia and Martin growing further and further apart, Sonia is "growing" and Martin seems to be happy with who he is and what he is and has no intention of changing,, I agree that Sonia is getting a bit arrogant ...*

----------


## littlemo

> *Personally I can see Sonia and Martin growing further and further apart, Sonia is "growing" and Martin seems to be happy with who he is and what he is and has no intention of changing,, I agree that Sonia is getting a bit arrogant ...*


Yes she can be a bit self involved. I understand she is trying to do something with her life and better herself, but just because those are her dreams, doesn't mean she can force Martin to have the same. They are very different people, with different interests. When they are together they should do something they both like, go clubbing together or out for a meal. You can see that Martin does try his best to be a good husband, but there's only so much he can do. 

What's happening at the moment, is probably what a lot of people expected. Although she almost certainly would have encountered these problems if she had married Jamie. Martin much like (almost) everyone else in the square is just happy with earning a living and supporting his family. His stall has been handed down through generations for decades, and Pauline doesn't even seem to care that he hasn't got any ambitions for his life. Him minding the stall is his life as far as she's concerned. I'm very surprised that Sonia has had the ambition to do something with her life in these circumstances. So I am pleased with her. But she does have to think about Martin too, because  made a commitment when she got married.

Even though they are very different, there is one thing they have in common, so watch this space hey!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Even though they are very different, there is one thing they have in common, so watch this space hey!


Yeah its aaccident waiting to happen, Sonia should of course better herself if she can, but she should think of Martin as well. :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah its aaccident waiting to happen, Sonia should of course better herself if she can, but she should think of Martin as well.


*I am glad some one on the square is taking their education seriously, if Martin wants to be a couch potato or a bar fly then its up to them to work out their differences,, but watching them  as of late is like watching a car accident in slow motion,, if those two do care about their marriage,, they need to get far away from Walford and work it out or they will be another divorce on the square ...communication is the KEY to any relationship,, they need to put that in practice*

----------


## parkerman

Talking of Sonia, I'm sure Gus would like to read books and go to the Tate with her....Could they?

----------


## JustJodi

> Talking of Sonia, I'm sure Gus would like to read books and go to the Tate with her....Could they?


Hmmmmmmm Gus would be a good buddy for Sonia,, you are right Parkerman, and ummm Gus would probably fall for Naomi   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> Hmmmmmmm Gus would be a good buddy for Sonia,, you are right Parkerman, and ummm Gus would probably fall for Naomi


gus and naomi.... i think they would make a fantastic couple

----------


## JustJodi

> gus and naomi.... i think they would make a fantastic couple


However Gus is more "settled" and Naomi the "party girl".. but hey OPPOSITES attract...who knows what EE is supposed to be doing with Naomi.. nothing has been done with Gus character for some time,,, time to get the writers hustling :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> However Gus is more "settled" and Naomi the "party girl".. but hey OPPOSITES attract...who knows what EE is supposed to be doing with Naomi.. nothing has been done with Gus character for some time,,, time to get the writers hustling


wasn't Naomi making eyes at Gary last week????? Martin and Sonia are sweet couple but from the very beginning you could see they had nothing in common... I hope they last

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Gus had been axed.

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought that Gus had been axed.


 :Searchme:  didn't hear about that.... any one ??? I mean they brought back that silly brother of his Juley.. Oh well  :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Ponder:  Gus and Sonia were an item before, Sonia got back with Jamie and then dumped Gus didn't she?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Sonia did dump Gus

----------


## JustJodi

> Gus and Sonia were an item before, Sonia got back with Jamie and then dumped Gus didn't she?


I don't ever think Sonia considered her and Gus an item,, i think it was a bit one sided .. or at least that was my observation...  :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Yeah could be, he did turn up with flowers but she said me and Jamie are back with each other, it would be out of character for her to knowingly dump him like that.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah could be, he did turn up with flowers but she said me and Jamie are back with each other, it would be out of character for her to knowingly dump him like that.


*DD if u remember Gus was always on the shy side, and he never really expressed his feelings to sonia, and like you said it would be out of character to do that to him( knowingly dump him ), so like I said  it appeared to be one sided,, Gus was all   and Sonia really didn't see him like that other than a good friend. Also remember Gus had a thing for poetry and sort of liked Robbie's wife ( what was her name ??)*

----------


## Abi

Not a great episode today, in my opinion. It was ok, the car stuff was alright, but the rest wasn't that brilliant

----------


## leanne27

totally changing the subject here! lol but how can ruby fogive johnny so easily, she has just found out that her dad is a cold blooded killer, yes he helps little old ladies across the road, but he also throws people over bridges and chops peoples fingers off! im glad johnny is seen as the enemy for once, he is not the nice man people make out, i cant wait for him to get his compupence, i would actually like to see danny come back and threaten him the way he did danny.

----------


## JustJodi

*I actually enjoyed this episode,, Ok Ruby was acting like a  spoiled brat, hey shes a teenager( and she found out her daddy is a gangster, and may be responsible for her mom and sisters death )Peggy and Johnny. well I enjoyed their little banter, Ruby had a pretty nice car too bad she had to wreck Ian and Jim's cars... now Johnny is gonna have to shell out some serious money to get all 3 fixed* 

*In all honesty this episode wasn't BAD( come on gang we have seen alot worse than tonights episode). it wasn't GREAT .. good to see Minty and Gaz back.. missed those two chuckleheads !!!*

*Now we all know that Peggy is hiring a criminal lawyer for her two jail bird off spring,, should be an interesting week next week,,,,*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another poor episode.  Apart from Jim and Patrick in the Vic I found it very poor one again.   :Sad:   How predictable was that ending.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


P.S. Continuity error:  Ruby's car was dry when she first saw it (bear in mind the roof was left open), yet at the end of the episode one could say from the bodywork that it had been raining heavily.  
Poor work EE bosses.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

Dear EE writers,

Ricky Groves can act. Really, he can. So could you actually seem to recognise this and give him something resembling a storyline. And no, this ridiculous men behaving badly crap that's been going on since the dinosaurs doesn't count.

No love,
Kat.

PS. I'm kinda bored with Ruby. And Tina. And Johnny, if I am honest. It was a very nice car though.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it is a lovely car i want one of those but in pink lol

----------


## Florijo

Not a great episode but I have seen worse. I'd rather watch an episode like tonights than an episode involving kidneys or fairgrounds. 

Liked the bits between Peggy and Johnny. Naughty Peggy, hiring a dodgy lawyer. 

Still liking Dawn but I wish Noami would disappear.

----------


## BlackKat

> Still liking Dawn but I wish Noami would disappear.



Since when are they friends anyway? Have they even had a scene together before today? Does Naomi just latch onto random females that she sees -- or is it random females that have had boob jobs,   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

> Since when are they friends anyway? Have they even had a scene together before today? Does Naomi just latch onto random females that she sees -- or is it random females that have had boob jobs,


  :Lol:  There is something about Naomi that is a bit wierd though. Maybe she will start hanging around Dawn now instead of Sonia.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *DD if u remember Gus was always on the shy side, and he never really expressed his feelings to sonia, and like you said it would be out of character to do that to him( knowingly dump him ), so like I said it appeared to be one sided,, Gus was all  and Sonia really didn't see him like that other than a good friend. Also remember Gus had a thing for poetry and sort of liked Robbie's wife ( what was her name ??)*


Nita?! :Ponder:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah thats it i could'nt remember

----------


## Dutchgirl

Its always od to see Tracey on her own behind the bar, little Mo never to be seen, Chrissie, Jake? tuesday had Dennis though. :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

Florijo]Not a great episode but I have seen worse. I'd rather watch an episode like tonights than an episode involving kidneys or fairgrounds. 


*I agree with u Flo.. we all have seen WORSE,, this one was just a tad better than some of the so called "fill in's" we have suffered the past few weeks..*

----------


## JustJodi

> Its always od to see Tracey on her own behind the bar, little Mo never to be seen, Chrissie, Jake? tuesday had Dennis though.


*yea come to think of it you are right DD  Tracey pulling and serving alone,, yup.. odd that Chrissie isn't there making sure every thing was okie dokie.. or Sharon at least,, ah well,,,more exposure for an EXTRA*

----------


## JustJodi

> Nita?!


 
*BINGO give the girl a cigar,, thanks DD*

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i like dawn but i dont like how she is nasty to keith

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah could be, he did turn up with flowers but she said me and Jamie are back with each other, it would be out of character for her to knowingly dump him like that.


Yes I thought that bit was out of character for Sonia. It wasn't all one sided, she had been sleeping with him. Maybe some people have sex with their friends, but he wasn't to blame for getting the wrong end of the stick. Sonia should have been clearer, that it was just a bit of fun. Throughout their relationship she was still in love with Jamie, and it was really unfair for her to use Gus in that way.

----------


## littlemo

> i like dawn but i dont like how she is nasty to keith


I know she's being really unfair to him at the moment. Although I think tonight Keith was a bit over the top, saying he loved her and everything. I'm sure I would feel a bit odd about that. She's an adult, I don't think he should try to be a father figure to her. Dawn knows who her dad is, it would be nice if her and Keith could be friends but I don't think he should push things.

----------


## Charmed

Yeah,Dawn should be nicer than Keith!

Other than that I liked tonights ep!  :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

that dirty rat johnny i thought something was going to happen tonight between him and that barmaid!
nice car ruby got was it ians car she smashed into?
dawn is doing my head in
naomi is just boring
but all in all it was another boring episode and it will be boring again tomorrow they are saving it all for next week!!

----------


## Florijo

I think this weeks episodes have highlighted a problem that I think that EastEnders still has. They are great at high drama but they still cannot quite get the 'filler' stuff quite right. IMO, no other soap can touch Easties, when it is on form, in the high drama stakes but Easties is not consistant. The 'filler' scenes are not great and are really boring and stale. 

Garry and Minty are good characters and good actors, so why the hell do the writers persist in making them do this pathetic 'Men Behaving Badly' rubbish. I don't care that it was 400 (?) days since Garry last had a women, and I don't want to watch them spend all day in the pub getting drunk either. The writers made a mistake in not involving Minty in the Den murder storyline.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think Ruby should forgive her dad and come home. He always loed his family despite his past. We all know he decied to put the past behind him and move on. A manshould not be judged by the past but by the present. I would actually have forgiven him straight away so long as hegaveme his word that he would never do anything dangerous again. I'm more like Stacey I suppose really. And Peggy was stupid to do that - you tread carefully around people like Johnny. You do't mess about with them, thenyou'll be fine. Chrissie, Peggy, Ruby they are all the same. Jake knows how to be careful.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> i like dawn but i dont like how she is nasty to keith


Well I suppos it just varieswith different people. I get on with my stepmother like a house on fire. The strange thing is if you're not blood elated, sometimes you're less likely to row. My stepsister never rows with dad, and I never row ith my stepmother. Still I agree. Dawn should be nice to Keith after all Sgaron considers grissie as a mate. For me its different. I consider my biological mother as a mate and my stepmother as a mother figure but ell it varies I suppose.

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Pauline was a bit interfering laying on the guilt trip with martin about rebecca.

----------


## Luna

she was!!! I found it weird that the grannie just showed up and asked them to go

----------


## Chris_2k11

One minute that Granny is asking them to stay away, next minute she wants them to see her!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah how did she know where Sonia and martain lived, i never enjy last night one- maybe it because i have not watched it all week

----------


## Florijo

> One minute that Granny is asking them to stay away, next minute she wants them to see her!


I thought the granny offered to allow them to see Rebecca, but they decided not to?

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah how did she know where Sonia and martain lived, i never enjy last night one- maybe it because i have not watched it all week


*remember sonia sent a card to Rebecca.. maybe there was a return address on the envelope ?????*

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought the granny offered to allow them to see Rebecca, but they decided not to?


*Last night Martin was not wanting to go,, but PAULINE laid on the guilt trip real thick,, so he decided to do what MOMMY asked him to do,, so I guess they WENT...*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Last night Martin was not wanting to go,, but PAULINE laid on the guilt trip real thick,, so he decided to do what MOMMY asked him to do,, so I guess they WENT...*


Oh yeah shw really played the monster in law part well there. (thanks for the phrase, saw it yesterday on the shoutbox) :Thumbsup:

----------


## Behemoth

That was a great episode!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Simply the best!!! Johnny scares me now... I looked up to him at first on the square all nice and helping everyone.. he scares me now  :Rotfl:

----------


## shannisrules

really good at the end! why didnt ruby come out and help peggy surely she heared her scream

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

She closed the kitchen door and put her hand (with her coat) by her ears.. surely she couldn't hear.. she didn't even scream, it was like whimpering sort of thing...

----------


## shannisrules

i suppose but she did scream when he first shut the door on her hand

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

True.. I was wondering that but then thought I think of an explanation!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

really good episode

----------


## xCharliex

Im not Peggy's biggest fan cos she is a cow! but that must'a hurt! That was out of order when Johnny did that!
And what he did to Ruby

----------


## Chris_2k11

1 2 3 4 5, once I caught a fish alive!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> 1 2 3 4 5, once I caught a fish alive!


 :Rotfl:  Lmao oh yeah!! I was like   :EEK!:  What the... and then thought...  :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

Great end to a poor week. After tonight, I am so mad that they made Johnny all domesticated. Gangsters and criminals are great as long as they are believeable and played by good actors. Johnny has been wasted and EE has wasted the acting talents of Billy (Johnny).  

Pat was great, as was Billy 'Not a real Mitchell' Mitchell. Peggy trying to recruit 'muscle' was funny.   :Lol:

----------


## xCharliex

> 1 2 3 4 5, once I caught a fish alive!


OMG that was sooooooo funny!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was better than some recent episodes, but still not particularly good imo.  

Johnny was better tonight.  Sadly too little too late as his character was already doomed.  I wish Peggy's head was stuck in that door.  

Ruby and Stacey and Peggy annoyed me as usual, and the rest was quite poor too, i.e. Gary and Minty, the 'Phil brigade' and Martin & Pauline.

Good writing though I thought.  It seemed to flow a lot better tonight, thanks to Christopher Reason.  For those who aren't old like I am, Christopher wrote the brilliant episode in 1988 when Kathy got raped by James Wilmott-Brown.  Sadly current EE does not come within even a fingertip of matching that these days.

Tonight's episode rating:  5/10

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol oh yeah  :Rotfl:  I am pretty angry they made Johhny like this, surely they could have left the evil to the past but now a changed man, like when he first arrived!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Tonight's episode rating:  5/10


Only?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

So am I, he was great in the Bill as Don Beech.  Then he came to EE and the writers/storyliners wrecked his character.  What a huge waste.   :Angry:

----------


## alan45

Well done Johnny

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Only?!


I've been watching since day 1 and have seen the highs and the lows of EE, fortunately more highs, though pretty much non-stop lows for the last few years.  Believe me if you think tonight's ep has been good, watch some of the classic episodes of the 80s and even much of the 90s.  They really were magnificant.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well done Johnny


Absolutely.  Like I said earlier, I wished he'd cut off the Poison Dwarf's poisonous fingers like he did to that pimp, as well as some other things.    :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

> I've been watching since day 1 and have seen the highs and the lows of EE, fortunately more highs, though pretty much non-stop lows for the last few years.  Believe me if you think tonight's ep has been good, watch some of the classic episodes of the 80s and even much of the 90s.  They really were magnificant.


I concur completely with you.  That is why I give the impression of criticising EE. Its just that I know how good it was and is now a pale imitation

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah but the thing is alan, a lot of us didn't get the chance to see it all those years back, so we haven't really got anything to compare it to, if you know what I mean   :Searchme:  The furthest back I can remember watching it is about 1996, or something like that.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well it was still really good in 1996 and pretty much for 6 years after that.  Then it all went down the plughole.....

You're fully entitled to your opinion though, which I respect entirely.  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Yeah but the thing is alan, a lot of us didn't get the chance to see it all those years back, so we haven't really got anything to compare it to, if you know what I mean   The furthest back I can remember watching is about 1996, or something like that.


True, and with me about 1998.. when I was like 7 or something  :Rotfl:  Mum and Dad used to watch it then but nowadays.. no only me!!

----------


## angelblue

oh i remember sharongate that was pure class their were some brilliant moments in ee over the year   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

what a gripping episode! was expecting the bbc to suprise us by bringing backj grant and phil an episod early!

i offically hate jonny allen now, and i will do till he leaves, but it will be a love to hate siayiation, as billy murray is a fantastic actor and his character is brillaint, but how dare he hurt my two darlings: ruby and peggy, the best characters in walford

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> True, and with me about 1998.. when I was like 7 or something  Mum and Dad used to watch it then but nowadays.. no only me!!


Maybe that means your parents have fallen out of favour with the soap, just like many long-serving fans like myself and Alan.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Only Ruby and Peggy you like?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Maybe that means your parents have fallen out of favour with the soap, just like many long-serving fans like myself and Alan.


Dad scares me.. he knows whats going on without watching it!! He tells me spoilers I sometimes know or he gets there before me!!

Mum's to busy now with my sister and my lil brother to watch pretty much anything!!

----------


## littlemo

Brilliant episode! It had everything, lots of different storylines going on at the same time. Like a soap should be. I don't think there was any bit of it that I hated. 

The Rebecca storyline- It seems to be a bit different this time. Margaret is in favour of the Fowlers seeing her now, and that's really nice. I think Martin and Sonia could be a significant part of their daughter's life. And the girl who plays Rebecca is really sweet. 

I was very surprised at the way Johnny grabbed Ruby, and how he spoke to her. He's really losing it. The way they are remind me of the relationship Den and Sharon had. But Johnny is a lot worse than Den because Den never treated Sharon in the way that he behaved tonight. 

Poor Peggy. I think she shouldn't have got involved with Johnny and Ruby's relationship, and kicked up a fuss like she has, but there is no excuse for what Johnny did tonight. He can be really evil sometimes. 

A little interaction between Sharon and Dennis tonight about Phil. Dennis knows how much Sharon cared for Phil. There seems to be a lot of tension. 

Lots of stuff to keep us glued to the screen!

----------


## angelblue

Yes the little interaction with dennis and sharon made me think even though they are married dennis is still jealous that her and phil were together  i dont know why she would go back to him   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Yes the little interaction with dennis and sharon made me think even though they are married dennis is still jealous that her and phil were together  i dont know why she would go back to him


Yes Dennis has always been jealous of Phil and Sharon's relationship. Most people probably remember when they had that conversation just before Den came back and before they got together. Dennis was asking Sharon how she could let Phil touch her etc., and you could see Dennis's blood boiling inside of him. Just the thought of them together was torture for him. I don't think all of that has gone away. 

Dennis doesn't trust easily, he loves Sharon but I still think there's a part of him which feels that she could betray him. I don't think Sharon would go back to Phil now she's with Dennis. But she had affairs before, so it's not completely ridiculous.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow, Johnny was so scary, first grabbing Ruby, then letting the barnaid taking her clothes of and then friendly turning nasty with Peggy. Tina knows his dark ways, she said that he was reacting peculiar when Pat came round. Good acting by Billy Murray :Bow:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Hey anyone noticed that the new barmaid of Scarlett's was in Spooks yesterday? As a nurse?

----------


## angelblue

> Yes Dennis has always been jealous of Phil and Sharon's relationship. Most people probably remember when they had that conversation just before Den came back and before they got together. Dennis was asking Sharon how she could let Phil touch her etc., and you could see Dennis's blood boiling inside of him. Just the thought of them together was torture for him. I don't think all of that has gone away. 
> 
> Dennis doesn't trust easily, he loves Sharon but I still think there's a part of him which feels that she could betray him. I don't think Sharon would go back to Phil now she's with Dennis. But she had affairs before, so it's not completely ridiculous.


Yeah and the spoiler we heard a about sharon it not going to do her any favours i dont think with dennis trusting her 

But seen has he did marry her i think he does trust her i just think he is scared at the prospect of losing her but it nice he worries it show in an sense  :Embarrassment:

----------


## feelingyellow

johnny is just pure evil!   :Angry:  i hate him, i can't believe he did that! how exactly is that proving to ruby that he isn't a gangster no more, even from the kitchen she would have heard the whimpering and would have wondered what happened to peggy's hand.
liked the martin/rebecca stuff - it was so sweet! liked how magarat is letting them be part of her life now   :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> Hey anyone noticed that the new barmaid of Scarlett's was in Spooks yesterday? As a nurse?


Now what is who it was ???? I wondered where I saw her,, thanks DD :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

So anyone know what her name is could not find it on IMDB, credits were not detailed enough.

----------


## JustJodi

*Johnny let his true colors show tonight,, no wonder Ruby doesn't want any thing to do with him. Tonight he was one SCARY DUDE..* 
*I wonder exactly how much Ruby heard about that oriental prostitute ( Johnny "confirmed" his involvement).*

*I did not like one bit of the Martin Pauline Margaret and Rebecca story line,, cos it bites,, keeping secrets from Sonia is not the way to go    Pauline should STOP interfering in their marriage,, and she already knows things are rocky...and lying about the card was another   And involving Martin,, now wait until  the pictures come out, theres gonna be hell to PAY.*
*the rest of the episode was OK...*

----------


## JustJodi

> So anyone know what her name is could not find it on IMDB, credits were not detailed enough.


*didn't really check the credits .. darn*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Johnny let his true colors show tonight,, no wonder Ruby doesn't want any thing to do with him. Tonight he was one SCARY DUDE..* 
> *I wonder exactly how much Ruby heard about that oriental prostitute ( Johnny "confirmed" his involvement).*
> 
> *I did not like one bit of the Martin Pauline Margaret and Rebecca story line,, cos it bites,, keeping secrets from Sonia is not the way to go  Pauline should STOP interfering in their marriage,, and she already knows things are rocky...and lying about the card was another  And involving Martin,, now wait until the pictures come out, theres gonna be hell to PAY.*
> *the rest of the episode was OK...*


He's pure evil, Pauline is being an real Monster in law, she's very very interfering an old busybody. I wonder if it will backfire on her or on Martin? :Angry:

----------


## chance

'come to tina,im your bad girl'             LMFAO  :Rotfl:  

Johnnys response was even funnier

----------


## Dutchgirl

> 'come to tina,im your bad girl' LMFAO  
> 
> Johnnys response was even funnier


Yuck to much, she never spoke to him like that. I thought she was classier than that.

----------


## Jojo

I don't get why Peggy put her hand through to get the cards though!!  She must have realised he would do something  :Searchme:

----------


## kerry4nigel

> So anyone know what her name is could not find it on IMDB, credits were not detailed enough.


Her name on the EE credits is Nina Fry, dunno if this helps..  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

Even though Johnny treated Tina badly tonight, I don't really care much as I think her presence has ruined Johnny. I honestly think that Billy Murray would not be leaving EE if it was not for the fact that they made Johnny all domesticated. Johnny is a better character without her. Johnny was very scary when he grabbed Ruby like that. I can't believe he said he would break his own daughter. Scary.   :EEK!:  

I don't condone what Johnny did but where does Peggy get off using Ruby in her war with Johnny.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ok thanks, her name only credits her as casualty and grange- Hill not Spooks, but I'm sure its her. I cannot sleep before I'm sure, it will keep bugging me now.

----------


## leanne27

i have hated johnny allan since he practically tortured jake and danny that night, but tonight was too far, poor peggy, i really like her and i love the elaosnship that enders have fromed between her and ruby, however i wish ruby had seen johnny when he was doing that to peggy, That way she would never forgive him. Has anybody noticed that he seems to have a split perosnality? he was genuinely nice to peggy, then turned evil, he has ceratainly got a few screws loose. Cant believe how that barmaid just stripped for him though, i thought she was someone flirty but as someone said before about tina classy at the same time, i dont reckon much to her now though.

----------


## JustJodi

> Ok thanks, her name only credits her as casualty and grange- Hill not Spooks, but I'm sure its her. I cannot sleep before I'm sure, it will keep bugging me now.


* her credits may have not been updated yet  with Spooks ???*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> * her credits may have not been updated yet with Spooks ???*


IMDB is nearly always up to speed with things but thank you for caring. :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't get why Peggy put her hand through to get the cards though!! She must have realised he would do something


  or at least told him to PUT THEM THRU THE LETTER SLOT.. :Searchme:  
one thing bothers me if i know my gangster/mobster stories ,, most of these men are dedicated to their childeren  even tho they are awful to their wives and mistresses,, seems like Johnny has a bit of a problem mentally.. most gang leaders do not dirty their hands,, even old time gangsters let their flunkies do the dirty work,, okkkkk never mind :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> or at least told him to PUT THEM THRU THE LETTER SLOT.. 
> one thing bothers me if i know my gangster/mobster stories ,, most of these men are dedicated to their childeren even tho they are awful to their wives and mistresses,, seems like Johnny has a bit of a problem mentally.. most gang leaders do not dirty their hands,, even old time gangsters let their flunkies do the dirty work,, okkkkk never mind


Maybe something snapped? :EEK!:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Maybe something snapped?


I think Johnny is slowly starting to go mad. He has lost control and can no longer keep the gangster parts and family parts of his life separate!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I was very surprised at the way Johnny grabbed Ruby, and how he spoke to her. He's really losing it. The way they are remind me of the relationship Den and Sharon had. But Johnny is a lot worse than Den because Den never treated Sharon in the way that he behaved tonight.


I can see what you mean here. I guess it shows that 'gangsters' cannot protect their families from who they are.

----------


## parkerman

> I've been watching since day 1 and have seen the highs and the lows of EE, fortunately more highs, though pretty much non-stop lows for the last few years.  Believe me if you think tonight's ep has been good, watch some of the classic episodes of the 80s and even much of the 90s.  They really were magnificant.


I've not seen the last two episodes so I can't comment on Friday's which most people seem to think was a lot better than recent ones. However, as another who has watched since the first episode (though I did miss quite a few in the first couple of years), I agree with Richie and Alan. I'm sure the characterisation was much better back in the 80s and 90s. Characters like Nick Cotton, the old Den, Angie, Cindy, Arthur, Michelle, Ricky, Frank, Bianca, Ethel, Terry, Irene, Lofty, Mel, Steve....I could go on... all seemed so much better and somehow more real than many of today's crop, though I have to admit there were a few duff ones as well. I always thought Pete Beale couldn't act his way out of a paper bag and then there were Huw and his friend, whose name I can't remember. But also the story lines were more dynamic and gripping without resorting to over-dramatic and unreal situations.

----------


## thetintinbloke

re: "the good old days of enders" - hindsight and distance is fabulous - yeah, enders had its truly brilliant moments before, but we remember some with rose tinted spectacles - i can remember some of the crap as well - arthur going on a game show, tony hills or whateva his name was being a rubbish bisexual. enders will find its way again - and hopefully not just relying on old stars coming back (see grant, phil, den etc). Kate Harwood said in the radio times that they're concentrating more on character rather than silly storylines, i'll take her at her word, but they need some strong new characters soon before everyone leaves - in 2 years we will be anticipating the return of kat and alfie if they don't!!

----------


## parkerman

> and then there were Huw and his friend, whose name I can't remember.


I've just remembered - it was Lenny.

----------


## no1abbafan

Scenes with Peggy were like a pantomime, Sorry but all this "round up as many heavies as you can" come on, then cut to Garry and Minty passed out. These storylines are rubbish - all to accomodate characters leaving. The birthday party was a bit rubbishy too, then deleting texts, another pile of rubbish. I am now at a stage where I dont care if I catch EE or not anymore.

----------


## JustJodi

> Scenes with Peggy were like a pantomime, Sorry but all this "round up as many heavies as you can" come on, then cut to Garry and Minty passed out. These storylines are rubbish - all to accomodate characters leaving. The birthday party was a bit rubbishy too, then deleting texts, another pile of rubbish. I am now at a stage where I dont care if I catch EE or not anymore.


*I thought Pauline was AGAIN out of line  with MARTIN,, she is an interfering old busy body... Martin and Sonia's marriage is on the line as it is ,. they do not need a MONSTER IN LAW*

----------


## shannisrules

i know pauline should have kept her nose out of it if she hadnt had persuaded martin he wouldnt have gone

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm so pleased we are now seeing the really evil side of jonny (about ruddy time!) they should have made him that dark from the start

i though the scenes with him and ruby and peggy were really well done....everything before this was awful in comparison- he is actually menacing now...such a shame he is going

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really really enjoyed last night's episode!!
I know a lot of people are glad that Johnny did that to Peggy last night,but i actually felt really sorry for Peggy,and i thought that Johnyn was really out of order to Ruby!!

----------


## willow

i think it serves peggy right for stirring things up

----------


## shannisrules

peggy hasnt really sirred things up shes just been there for ruby when she wanted answers and a place to feel safe

----------


## leanne27

i totally agree with you shannisrules, peggy did not deserve to ahve her hand jammed in a door! people on this thread have earlier said that they think eastenders have done a bad job with johnny, i think they have done a really good job with his character, he came in the show really likeable and now he is hated! i think that is a really cleverly thought out storyline.

----------


## alkalinetrio

what a great ending that was phil looked more angrier then grant

----------


## ***Virgo***

I loved that eppy!!! How brill at the end?

----------


## Abi

Fab!

I was great, can't wait untill tomorrow now...

----------


## chance

how excellent was that!!! have rewound it several times to watch back.eastenders is going to be back on top in no time at all with grant and phil back!! johnny doesnt know whats hit him.good on tina for warning peggy! even billys bit was great! brill!

----------


## Debs

that was good, quite looking forward to tomorrow now, just wish there had been more of the mitchell brothers tonight!

----------


## Abi

I hate it when they leave the big stuff untill the very end. I just want to see it!

----------


## Debs

yeah abi i start screaming at the tv!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! dont leave it there

----------


## alkalinetrio

2moz is going to rock haha

----------


## Florijo

That was great. Loved it when Chrissie said "I'm sure I can dig up something".   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

that was classic. I couldn't stop laughing...

----------


## TreyAtwood

Tonights Episode was absolutely Eastenders at its best! The best parts for me were Peggy confronting Johnny in his office and Grant and Phil coming back out of the car. " Hello Mum " Jokes!

----------


## hannah-mj

woweee! werent that great! ....gonna miss tommorow ..im at the NTA'S  :Big Grin:  but cant wai to see what happens now! .....chrissie was funny tonight hehe x

----------


## Timalay

I thought Billy last line tonight was classic "Leave her alone or I'll wip your bleading head off"   :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

> I thought Billy last line tonight was classic "Leave her alone or I'll wip your bleading head off"


This being the same Billy who was too scared to go back to the house last week without any 'muscle' (Garry and Minty) cos Peggy would murder him. He does try, bless him.   :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i loved the ending of that episode cant wait for tomorroes eppi now!

----------


## matt1378

great wasn't it, can't wait for tomorrows

edit -text talk

----------


## feelingyellow

good episode, loved the ending   :Cheer:

----------


## ?????

And the NTA for soap goes to........EASTENDERS!

how good was that episode??? 'ello mum' - classic, chessy and predictable may it been but it was fricken brilliant. i was jumping up and down when grant come up, phil was like yeah whatever but then Grant came up and it was like yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## leanne27

i did the same thing. chance!. rewound it to watch it again! lol (sad i know) it was brill, i felt so sory for peggy, johnny has sunk to a new low, i like tina bettre for warning peggy, this is exactly what enders needs, the mitchell boys are ack intown! they looked so threatening!

----------


## feelingyellow

i liked tina for trying to save peggy, but peggy could see this different as if she hadn't gone out of the house she wouldn't have been nearly beaten up by the man. she might think that tina was trying to make her get beaten up.

----------


## suewoo

excellent excellent excellent "hello mum" yes he's back

----------


## JustJodi

*Whaooooo the boys are back,, yeeehawwwwww... now lets see what happens tomorrow,, should be verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry interesting for sure*

----------


## sarahwelford

It was so so good well worth the wait and it will only get better is it werid i find grant attractive.
I loved the Ello mum

----------


## _lil_hunni

Loved that episode, Especially the scenes with Chrissie,dennis, at the dinner table, I thought it was hilarious "Anyone for pudding?" and "I'm sure I can dig up something!". Chrissie is so fabulous! Anyway and of course the Brilliant mitchell brothers return!!!Tommorows going to be great!

----------


## littlemo

> It was so so good well worth the wait and it will only get better is it werid i find grant attractive.
> I loved the Ello mum


No I think Grant is very attractive. I think it's partly because a lot of Ross Kemp comes out in Grant, and he seems like a such a nice bloke, when I see him on interviews. I also think he's got that rugid sexy quality to his character. 

I thought tonight's episode was great! That scene at the dinner table between Dennis and Chrissie, how funny was that?! Dennis just blurts out at Sharon's birthday dinner. (Dennis to Chrissie) 'I killed a man once, now it's your turn'. Then Jake says something like 'right who's for icecream?' Talk about happy families! 

How can Chrissie sleep at night?! Didn't it just make you want to throw up when she kept going on about how she thought of Sharon as her daughter? She's killed her dad, and now she's trying to make amends by throwing her a birthday party, how childish can you get! 

Loved seeing Grant and Phil again, I can't wait to see it tomorrow night! They are brilliant characters, and I'm really glad they are back.

----------


## sarahwelford

I loved the i will see if i can dig some thing up

----------


## littlemo

> I loved the i will see if i can dig some thing up


I think I'll have to watch it again on Sunday, because I don't think I got a lot of the euphanisms.

----------


## sarahwelford

i was literally crying of laughter at that line

----------


## littlemo

> i was literally crying of laughter at that line


A lot of the stuff Dennis says cracks me up. I find him hilarious. He has no thought admitting to murder, in front of Chrissie and Jake, and Chrissie took it all in her stride didn't she?! She wasn't shocked at all. Maybe Sharon thought she was used to it, because she lived with Den for 7 years. There was a surprise around every corner with him.

----------


## sarahwelford

Yes he was like i murder someone now you.

And sharons line

You admitt murdering someone infront of my stepmum then ask herhas she murdered anyone recently if thats you being nice would nt like to see you being nasty

----------


## littlemo

> Yes he was like i murder someone now you.
> 
> And sharons line
> 
> You admitt murdering someone infront of my stepmum then ask herhas she murdered anyone recently if thats you being nice would nt like to see you being nasty


Yes that was very funny too. It probably was Dennis being nice, he did try to restrain himself didn't he? Most of the time when Chrissie said something that rubbed him up the wrong way he walked out of the room, to get a drink. But I suppose there's only so much lying you can take before you can't stand it any longer.

----------


## sarahwelford

yes and by the end of the week sharon will be kicking herself for not trusting him

----------


## littlemo

> yes and by the end of the week sharon will be kicking herself for not trusting him


I think that's a bit of a spoiler. 

I wonder what Sharon offered Dennis in exchange for him coming to this dinner? It's probably not something that could be said on this board.

----------


## squillyfer

was tonights ee cut
 one the ee website it says : As Sean challenges Billy, Phil and Grant appear. Grant drags Sean off and lays into him. Peggy's relieved to see that her boys are back.

But I didnt see grant do anything of the sort did they cut it or am I just being thick

----------


## squillyfer

just watched the preview clip its quiete funny

----------


## JustJodi

> was tonights ee cut
> one the ee website it says : As Sean challenges Billy, Phil and Grant appear. Grant drags Sean off and lays into him. Peggy's relieved to see that her boys are back.
> 
> But I didnt see grant do anything of the sort did they cut it or am I just being thick


* I was thinking the same thing  didnt see Grant or Phil do any thing to Sean ...just Peg looking adoringly at her boys,, did u see her mouth PHIL,, *

----------


## JustJodi

> I think that's a bit of a spoiler. 
> 
> I wonder what Sharon offered Dennis in exchange for him coming to this dinner? It's probably not something that could be said on this board.


*Lil Mo ,,, probably  some horizonal mambo...*

----------


## littlemo

> *Lil Mo ,,, probably  some horizonal mambo...*


I think it was a bit more specialised than that lol.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it was a bit more specialised than that lol.


*Oh I am sure it was a bit more special than that,, *

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

oooooo what an episode tonight, thought peggy would of had a bigger reaction to seeing them both, i hope they pick up tomorrows at exactly the same place, but unfortunatly im going to havwto wait till the end of the week to see it!!

----------


## soapyclean

It was a brilliant episode, loved Billie when he got out the 4x4 Sean thought he could take him out no problem. Then the lads came out, Peggy's reaction was on of relief and happiness at seeing her boys back. Cant wait for tonights epi, then we can see them in a bit more action  :Big Grin: 

For the time they are back in the square I hope they have a great time bringing ee back up.

----------


## Florijo

Tonight should be a better episode. Tony Jordan is writing it and I think he also wrote the episode when Grant and Phil crashed into the river and Sharongate. 

Speaking of Sharongate, I just realised that Sharongate happened on Tue 25 Oct 1994, 11 years ago today. That is quite spooky considering that tonight, Tue 25 Oct 2005, is when Sharon and Grant see each other for the first time in years.

----------


## Layne

Loved last night eppi!

Tony Jordan is just amazing!

I loved the whole thing between chrissie and dennis, and when she said 'I'll dig some up' or something like that it was fab!

Great stuff! x

Can't wait for tonights now! x

----------


## tasha_cfc

Last nights episode was great!!! Only thing is im working tonight so wont get to see tonights episode so im gonna try and tape it but i would prefer to watch it at 7.30...

----------


## Tamzi

That was a great episode, even though Grant just got two words. I loved the bit when Billy got out and threatened Sean, who would be scared of Billy! Then Phil and Grant came! The Chrissie and dennis stuff was great as well, especially when Chrissie said 'I'm sure I could dig something up!' Can't wait for tonight's

----------


## pops110874

i thought last nights episode was the best in ages - the writing was fantastic and all the actors were superb.  I think tonights episode will be even better!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Absolutely brillant, i completely marked out for Grant's return, can't wait for tonight's episode.

----------


## chance

wasnt it funny how billy came out of the car and had a go then grant and phil got out very slowly though,i mean what were they doing in there? had there seatbelts got stuck? your mums just about to get beat up and all grant can say is hello mum and smile. bloody brilliant! cant wait for tonights!

----------


## JustJodi

> wasnt it funny how billy came out of the car and had a go then grant and phil got out very slowly though,i mean what were they doing in there? had there seatbelts got stuck? your mums just about to get beat up and all grant can say is hello mum and smile. bloody brilliant! cant wait for tonights!


*Chance the Mitchell boys were milking their entrance for all it was worth, but Peggy MOUTHED  Phil when she saw him ...and only smiled when she saw Grant ( was he mommys blue eyed boy ???) hope Grant dumps lil Sean in a rubbish bin some where near the market stalls,,* 
*This evening should be awesome*

----------


## Angeltigger

So did we see the boys yesterday or did they leave in as a cliff hanger- as i never watched it yesterday

----------


## feelingyellow

> So did we see the boys yesterday or did they leave in as a cliff hanger- as i never watched it yesterday


we saw them for about 5 seconds, they came out of the car and grant said 'ello mum' and then the music came on.

----------


## chance

> *Chance the Mitchell boys were milking their entrance for all it was worth, but Peggy MOUTHED  Phil when she saw him ...and only smiled when she saw Grant ( was he mommys blue eyed boy ???) hope Grant dumps lil Sean in a rubbish bin some where near the market stalls,,* 
> *This evening should be awesome*


i know they were milking it for all it  was worth thats why it was so great,i wasnt complaining,just nit picking cus in reality you would jump out.

----------


## Angeltigger

thanks feelingyellow for the information

----------


## soapyclean

soon it will be on and i cant wait to see what they have in store for the lads themselves. a meeting with johnny should be in order, with sean a bit worse for wear  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Tonight should be a better episode. Tony Jordan is writing it.


He wrote last night's as well.

----------


## shannisrules

only an hour and a half left cant wait!

----------


## shannisrules

that episode was great! i loved every second of it not seen an episode like that in a long time!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

it was great grant and phil are quite funny as well

----------


## Luna

fab episode - although find it had to believe that dennis didn't know who grant was

----------


## alkalinetrio

i know there lines were awesome

----------


## [email protected]

Fab!!!! it was well good, loved the eppy, especially the ending where sharon came in lol.
Grant made dennis look weak bless him lol

----------


## TreyAtwood

Ohmygod! This episode was just amazing! Especially the end !

Sharon : Grant He Aint Her Boyfriend! Hes My Husband. 

Absolutely Classic! I really cant wait until Thursday Now.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

neither can i, i have a feeling it is going to be cool

----------


## Luna

oh no i forgot we'd have to wait until thursday  :Crying:

----------


## Tamzi

That was an amazing episode. Grant and Phil are so funny! I have missed them. Poor Dennis getting flund across the room. Can't wait till tomorrow
xxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

Absolutely Fantastic!   :Cheer:  EastEnders at it's best!   :Cheer:  What more can I say!?   :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

who ever wrote and produced that episode shoiuld be a permanent writer it was on top form cant wait to see the ratings when do we find out the ratings?

----------


## BlackKat

I must admit I wasn't looking forward to the Mitchell Brothers return (although seeing as my memories of Grant are a bit hazy I was a tad curious to see him.) But, omg, that was hilarious. They were so cute! With the listening at the door, and the running, and the "stand still and look 'ard."

 :Lol:  Freaking hilarious episode!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

> who ever wrote and produced that episode shoiuld be a permanent writer it was on top form cant wait to see the ratings when do we find out the ratings?


tony jordan - cheif writer on eastenders, he wrote last nigths and he wrote the "you ent my mother!" episodes

----------


## Debs

tonight epi was brilliant espeically the ending with sharon! im actuallly gald they back! i wasnt sure either of theirreturn but it was brill

----------


## shannisrules

i loved their little jokes together like just stand still and look hard and when phil was talking about grant being stupid hilarious and fabulous eppi

----------


## [email protected]

it was so good, loving grant and phil there well funny!!!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

johnny seemed a bit scared of them lol, when he went to dot to ask her haha.

Grant made dennis look right weak! lol bless him   :Wub:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> tony jordan - cheif writer on eastenders, he wrote last nigths and he wrote the "you ent my mother!" episodes


Now he's got a chief job, he writes far less on EE these days.  Nowadays he only seems to write some of the big episodes. 

The ep was ok, better than last nights, but it was more thanks to the legend that is Mr TJ than any of the actors themselves imho.

----------


## Debs

hmmm have to say that grant is very good looking !! never noticed before but hmmmm

----------


## Luna

> hmmm have to say that grant is very good looking !! never noticed before but hmmmm



 :EEK!:  how could you not have  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ross is 42 in real life.  You really should be worried fancying people more than twice your age!   :Moonie:

----------


## pinkles14

That was a fantastic episode Grant and phil's joke were funny    :Cheer:  
 Carnt wait to watch thursday episode the rest of the square will be shocked to see them back

----------


## Luna

> Ross is 42 in real life.  You really should be worried fancying people more than twice your age!


Age has nothing to do with it
Have you looked at him recently  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Age has nothing to do with it
> Have you looked at him recently


I looked up at the moon and saw his face.    :Moonie:

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i loved tonights eppi it was really good!
i love grant and phil together they made me laugh!

----------


## Luna

> I looked up at the moon and saw his face.


 :EEK!:  you cant be serious.....go on take another look

----------


## soapyclean

FANTASTIC epi, a great way for them too come back, especially how he was trying to get Chrissie to talk ROFL WAHOO!!!!!!!!

As for Sharon, 'He's not her boyfriend, He's my husband' classic  :Big Grin:   Cant wait for them to cross swords with Johnny Allen for real.

Poor Billie, left out again by the boys, Pat trying to be peace keeper, what a hard job with Johnny and the Boys being who they are.

Shame the other writers arent as good as this writer, if they were they'd have great episodes most of the time.

*EDITED FOR SPOILER CONTENT*

----------


## Florijo

I liked the banter between Grant and Phil, they are a good double act. EastEnders can do comedy, but they should always stick to witty one liners, over the top, panto slapstick comedy is not their thing.

----------


## emma_strange

Cant wait for Grant to find out Dennis is actually Sharrons brother as well!

----------


## Luna

> Cant wait for Grant to find out Dennis is actually Sharrons brother as well!


oh that will be classic

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

*EDITED FOR SPOILER CONTENT*

----------


## shannisrules

*EDITED FOR SPOILER CONTENT!*

----------


## Luna

this is a spoiler and shouldn't be in this section

----------


## Bryan

*please Do Not Post Spoilers In The General Section, Anyone Doing So Will Recieve An Alert!*

----------


## soapyclean

It was more one liners than panto or slap stick, they were breaking some ice after all this time apart. It will be good too see where they go with this.

----------


## BlackKat

Don't want to diss on the episode, but will just say that if Sonia wanted to spread her wings, see the world and experience a pseudo-stalker relationship with Naomi, she might have considered not getting married so young.

----------


## shannisrules

sorry i forgot just got carried away in talking

----------


## soapyclean

OH yeah, can see Grants face when he finds out that Sharon and Dennis are 'brother' and 'sister', but tonights oh yeah baby.

----------


## shannisrules

i dont think grant will mind that much because hes over sharon i just think his face will look a bit disgusted at first

----------


## chance

in one word,excellent!

----------


## soapyclean

I want too see the other characters faces thursday too, as Grant and Phil walk out the door. Chrissie will be bricking it, and where was Jake tonight, he was in bed with Chrissie so why was it Dennis who went down?

----------


## littlemo

> I want too see the other characters faces thursday too, as Grant and Phil walk out the door. Chrissie will be bricking it, and where was Jake tonight, he was in bed with Chrissie so why was it Dennis who went down?


My thoughts exactly! Maybe Jake was scared. Although he does seem to be at the same level as Dennis, they've both worked for gangsters. If Dennis and Sharon heard it, why wouldn't Jake?! Perhaps he's just a deep sleeper. We will probably see him on Thursday's episode.

----------


## shannisrules

anyone watching it again tonight at 10 on bbc three i know i am!

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake will probably be in Thursday. There wasn't any big commotion until Dennis came down, was there?   :Searchme:  What woke Dennis up?

----------


## soapyclean

Dennis and Sharon looked like they were in a deep sleep too, and they heard it so why didnt Jake???
Dennis probably heard Chrissie scream, watching Grant lift and carry Dennis over to the piano was good.
I agree Jake will probably be in on Thursday or I hope so, or it wont look right with only Sharon, Chrissie and Dennis in the bar with the boys. If Grant helps Sharon nail Chrissie, then talking to Dennis who knows more about it would be more profitable surely? (NOT A SPOILER)

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> OH yeah, can see Grants face when he finds out that Sharon and Dennis are 'brother' and 'sister',


  :Rotfl:  can imagine the digs he will have at them, all the jokes he'll make about them neing bro and sis at one point. he obviously hasnt completly let go of sharon has he. i mean he admitted to still thinking about her. cant see Dennis staying calm for too long. i mean he referes to him as "Grunt" and hasnt even met him.(untill to night anyway.) another thing. cant rember but before sharon burst in did dennis know it was grant or did he think it was just soem thug, did Chrissie say who he was? beacuse i was wonderign beacuse he doesnt seem to like him not after knowing the fact sharon used to be his wife and everything. or did he not knwo untill sharon came down yelling "Grant! He's not her boyfriend he's my husband" .lol.

----------


## soapyclean

Grant i dont think introduced himself as Grant, then told Dennis to make him leave rofl. Knew as soon as he said that Dennis was going too be on the wrong end of the fight, so cant wait for thursday.

----------


## feelingyellow

that was oen of the fabbest episodes ever! dennis was so cute standing up to grant   :Wub:  loved the comedy, especially the little tif grant and phil had   :Cheer:  can't wait til thursday!   :Cheer:

----------


## ?????

*Absolutely Fantastic.* the comedy was just brill. classic one liners in that eppy.

Phil _'remember stand there and look hard'_  

sharon: _'He's not her boyfriend..he's my husband!'_ (similar to _'He's not my boyfriend...he's your son!' also the this episode was a bit like dens return, don't you think?_ 

Chrissie and Jake _"me with my six-pack, you in your skimpy bikini."

"you might be in for a bit of a shock"

"well, you might too"_

Billy 'you can't have my pillow' 

and loads more, i can't think of anymore at the moment. 

also how did sharon know it was grant before the lights went on?  where the hell was jake? dont tell he slept through all that racket downstairs. 
why is dot ready for bed at 7.50? for a sec there i thought johnny was gonna break dots fingers. lol. 

dennis 'punch' was kinda funny. BUT HOW DARE GRANT EVEN TOUCH DENNIS'S BEAUTIFUL FACE. LOL

----------


## alkalinetrio

it wasnt 7.50 on eastenders was it?

----------


## soapyclean

It was nothing like Dens return, which was totally different so quiet and well behaved roflmao. Sharon only found out it was Grant as soon as she switched the lights on, she turned them on herself since she was just bringing her hand down when they put the camera on her.
Sharon and  Grants faces were a picture when they laid eyes on each other, Chrissie should really start bricking it with the boys in town  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

ignore

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> also how did sharon know it was grant before the lights went on?  where the hell was jake? dont tell he slept through all that racket downstairs. 
> why is dot ready for bed at 7.50? for a sec there i thought johnny was gonna break dots fingers. lol. dennis 'punch' was kinda funny. BUT HOW DARE GRANT EVEN TOUCH DENNIS'S BEAUTIFUL FACE. LOL


  :Rotfl:  i know i kind of think that Jake was being a little too cowardly too bring himself down stairs to fight agaisnt the intruder.lol

although i did notice that what ever Grant did as in kicking the back door etc, there was noise upstairs to distract them like when Chrissie flushed the chain right as grant booted the door. and there was another simular part like that too. i suppose it was to delay the discovery of him untill he was actualy in the vic. so i suppose it was impossible for Jake to hear nothing but a bit odd when the other three did.

I though it odd that Dot was ready for bed and the next scene phil, grant and billy were having dinner. lol. Bless Dennis that was funny. "Dont wanna have to hurt ya!" "Thats hardly likely is it." lol bless him.   :Rotfl:   :Wub:  




> It was nothing like Dens return,


 You have to admit it was a bit. they were both in the middle of the night. both eppys had people confuse Dennis for someone else. both Grant and den broke into the Vic in the same way. casually pushing open the back gate. both had a drink in the vic. despite they never lived there any more. both eppys were rather quiet. i think both eppys had gangs in them too. both turning up unannounced

Both had simular lines : "Allo Princess" & "Allo Mum!"
"He aint my boyfriend.... he's your son!" & "He aint her boyfriend... he's my husband"

----------


## ?????

OKAY OKAY calm down, i was only saying that it was 'kinda' like dens'. anyway dens return was better.

----------


## soapyclean

Grant and Phil had a late dinner, because as they went to see Johnny Grant wanted to go have a pint. But they agreed to go there at closing time, thats when Billie asked if he could go and got told NO ROFL.  

So it was 11pm??? closing time so a bit late for Dot to goto bed????

----------


## ?????

> i know i kind of think that Jake was being a little too cowardly too bring himself down stairs to fight agaisnt the intruder.lol
> 
> although i did notice that what ever Grant did as in kicking the back door etc, there was noise upstairs to distract them like when Chrissie flushed the chain right as grant booted the door. and there was another simular part like that too. i suppose it was to delay the discovery of him untill he was actualy in the vic. so i suppose it was impossible for Jake to hear nothing but a bit odd when the other three did.
> 
> I though it odd that Dot was ready for bed and the next scene phil, grant and billy were having dinner. lol. Bless Dennis that was funny. "Dont wanna have to hurt ya!" "Thats hardly likely is it." lol bless him.    
> 
>  You have to admit it was a bit. they were both in the middle of the night. both eppys had people confuse Dennis for someone else. both Grant and den broke into the Vic in the same way. casually pushing open the back gate. both had a drink in the vic. despite they never lived there any more. both eppys were rather quiet. i think both eppys had gangs in them too. both turning up unannounced
> 
> Both had simular lines : "Allo Princess" & "Allo Mum!"
> "He aint my boyfriend.... he's your son!" & "He aint her boyfriend... he's my husband"


THANK YOU. at least someone agrees with me. what i meant when i said it was kinda like den's return was that the set out was the same. some of the lines were even same. "ello Princess" & "ello Mum!"
"He aint my boyfriend.... he's your son!" & "He aint her boyfriend... he's my husband' confusion about dennis etc etc. poor dennis he really thought he could beat the crap out of grant.

----------


## soapyclean

well he might have if he had gone for an upper cut rather than a swing, but grant ducked picked dennis up and deposited him on the piano.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> THANK YOU. at least someone agrees with me. what i meant when i said it was kinda like den's return was that the set out was the same. some of the lines were even same. "ello Princess" & "ello Mum!"
> "He aint my boyfriend.... he's your son!" & "He aint her boyfriend... he's my husband' confusion about dennis etc etc. poor dennis he really thought he could beat the crap out of grant.


yeah it was kind of set out the same wasnt it. i thought tonights was better than Den's return, dunno why. just suddenly thought. lol. i know they are married now so they have an excuse,lol but tonight we saw Sharon lying awake beside a sleeping dennis. lol where else have we seen that before. Yes the return of Den! only that time she was awake beacuse she had regreted sleeping with him not beacuse she was watching him sleep. lol. little comparisions liekl that make me wonder if that was a conincidence or it was done for a reason. (beacuse of the den return thing.lol ee arent stupid the shows have hidden meanings.lol)   :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

What a fab eppi!
I mean not only did we get a shannis and Jake and chrissie bed scene, but i just loved the episode!
I laughed the whole way through even when grnat dragged dennis along the floor into then piano that never used to be there!

Tony Jordan is amazing!

----------


## leanne27

what a brilliant episode, serious and yet so funny, i love phill and grant together they are brilliant! best episode in ages, by the way does anyone know how old courtney will be now?

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> what a brilliant episode, serious and yet so funny, i love phill and grant together they are brilliant! best episode in ages, by the way does anyone know how old courtney will be now?


not sure. Tiffany died in 1998 so i am guessing she was about one or two yrs old then so she must have been born in 96/97 meaning she's 8 or 9   :Big Grin:  surely not! time flys. if you rember Liam was a baby when tiff died a tiny baby. so if you know the age gap between the two kids then itll give ya ya answer. i think tiff died new years eve 1998 im sure it was that year.

----------


## Layne

> what a brilliant episode, serious and yet so funny, i love phill and grant together they are brilliant! best episode in ages, by the way does anyone know how old courtney will be now?


yeh courtney is about 9/10 around there anyway! I thought grant might maybe have her with him, but i'm glad she has been mantioned, would of been odd if they hadn't"

----------


## Johnny Allen

Great episode, glad to see Grant in full on violent mood, bout time Dennis took a smack, now just Johnny needs to be taken down a peg or two.

----------


## littlemo

> Grant i dont think introduced himself as Grant, then told Dennis to make him leave rofl. Knew as soon as he said that Dennis was going too be on the wrong end of the fight, so cant wait for thursday.


I wonder how Nigel Harman feels about his character being beaten up by Grant Mitchell. When Dennis first met Phil he had the upper hand from the start, now Grant is overpowering him. 

He must have realised Sharon's husband was going to be that way, I mean she married Dennis because she thought he was tamer (the man who has murdered somebody!).

----------


## Bad Wolf

it was a brilliant episode- grant really hasnt changed at all- when he was going to smash that stool on dennis- full psyco mode- even the eyes were shiling like a nutter! brilliant as was sharons face!!!

i thought it was violent and funny- the comedy was brilliant, roll on thursday!!!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was funny when they said we can still look hard if we stand still

----------


## soapyclean

Sharon was asleep with Dennis, Chrissie went to the toilet so still wondering why Jake didnt wake up and come down before Sharon.
Or even with Sharon, it was an excellent eppi and cant wait for Thursday either. What a wake up call for those who think they have one over on the mitchell boys.

----------


## Mr Humphries

It was fabulous

----------


## Keating's babe

Excellent episode and great to have Grant and Phil back.  It will fun to watch them rule the square.  :Big Grin:  

One downside was the scenes with Martin and Sonia.  It's a turn-off and can't see them lasting much longer.

----------


## Siobhan

Was loving every minute of it... Classic Grant.. had to laugh at Billy when he went on about his pillow  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   and Grant just looking for food.. Fair play to Johnny, didn't even show any fear of the boys

----------


## hellsbells

Oh Johnny *is* worried. Why else would he go round to Dots to find out exactly who and what the Mitchells are.

And also, as to why Dot was already in her dressing gown at an apparently early hour, her and Jim *are*  elderly and are likely to go to bed alot earlier than the rest of the square.

----------


## soapyclean

It wasnt that early as the boys had just sat down for dinner and wasnt long before Phil said lets go around at closing time to the vic. So it must've been half ten when Johnny visited Dot, and caught her in her night attire  :Big Grin:

----------


## Keating's babe

> It wasnt that early as the boys had just sat down for dinner and wasnt long before Phil said lets go around at closing time to the vic. So it must've been half ten when Johnny visited Dot, and caught her in her night attire


Grant broke in to the Vic though after hours so it couldn't have been that early that Dot was getting ready for bed.

----------


## instinct

I think it was an excellent episode when grant flattened dennis that was class, soo funny when dennis goes 'i dont wanna have to hurt ya' lol. But what i dont get is that jake didnt show up, in my point of view i reckon he wasnt man enough and he jumped out the window and ran home and got dennis to protect his girlfriend, hahahaha

----------


## Bad Wolf

poor billy was trying so hard to be part of the action and one of the boys!

----------


## Johnny Allen

The funniest lines of the night.

Dennis: Don't make me hurt you. LOL

Grant: Well that isn't likely to happen is it? (best line of the night)

Dennis: Just get out.

Grant: MAKE ME.

Eastenders you didn't let me down, god I think I might have to watch the omnibus on Sunday.

----------


## BlackKat

I'm not wondering why Jake didn't wake up, I'm wondering why Dennis was wandering around fully dressed in the middle of the night. Because before Dennis shows up, there was no noise. Chrissie gasped twice, but not loudly enough to wake someone up.

----------


## soapyclean

Dennis woke up because Grant threw Chrissie onto the seat and she screamed, waking Dennis and Sharon up and bringing Phil running in.
Where Jake was under the bed or in the closet, as you cant jump out the Vic windows hahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## instinct

Soapyclean i guess your rite, it is jake afterall he aint got the guts to jump out the window.lol hahaha

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah you can not jump out of the vic and maybe Jake could not face Grant as is huge

----------


## BlackKat

Er, no she didn't scream. I just watched it back to make sure. No scream. She screams when Grant steamrollers Dennis into the piano, not before. Now if Jake doesn't come downstairs in Thursday's ep, you'll probably have a point. But there was nothing that should have woken him up last night.

----------


## soapyclean

Grant huge nah, he just looks ferocious hehehe, hes a little lamb really  :Big Grin: 
Cant wait for Thursday now too find out what happened too Jake, probably slinking out the back door as soon as he hears its Grant and Phil.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah but does Jake know Grant and Phil- does the moons know, i know Alfie and Spener knew Phil

----------


## soapyclean

If he doesnt know them he would know OF them, which would mean would he be man enough to take Grant on or be smart enough to retreat and think of another way?

----------


## Angeltigger

> which would mean would he be man enough to take Grant on or be smart enough to retreat and think of another way?


Was that part for me

----------


## Siobhan

so it is established then, Jake is a wimp, Dennis sleeps with all his clothes on and Grant kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> so it is established then, Jake is a wimp, Dennis sleeps with all his clothes on and Grant kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Amen sister Amen !!!!!!!*

----------


## BlackKat

Actually in my eyes it's been established that Jake is a deep sleeper, Dennis is a weirdo who wanders around for no apparent reason, and...yes, Grant kicks ass. I'll agree on that one,   :Stick Out Tongue:  

*will not argue more on this until Thursday's ep either has a scene of Jake coming downstairs after Sharon, or a scene of Jake falling from an upstairs window in the Vic during an escape attempt.*   :Lol:

----------


## soapyclean

Jake is a wimp, Dennis gets dressed before coming down and Grant kicks BUTT!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> Dennis woke up because Grant threw Chrissie onto the seat and she screamed, waking Dennis and Sharon up and bringing Phil running in.
> Where Jake was under the bed or in the closet, as you cant jump out the Vic windows hahahaha


Or he was trying to get dressed ??? stumbling over trying to get his pants on or sumthing :Searchme:  ,, as some one said he better be down on Thurs or I am going to be extremelly disapointed in Jakes character,,Grant is menacing to look at but I do not think he is huge, in fact he looks fitter than old Phil,,,IMHO :Smile:

----------


## soapyclean

He'd have his clothes some where near the bed and should've been down faster than Dennis, who for some reason woke up while Chrissie was having a CHAT with Grant.

----------


## JustJodi

> He'd have his clothes some where near the bed and should've been down faster than Dennis, who for some reason woke up while Chrissie was having a CHAT with Grant.


*Chrissie had gotten up to go to potty,, and "heard" something, and could see the back door ajar,, creeps down,, and there is ol Grant staring down at her,, whahoooooo,,,, so my guess is Jakieboy musta been a bit too loved up and crashed into deep sleep ( now come on u married women, don't your old men crash after a bit of lovin)OK Im gonna shut up like BK and wait and see if Jakeieboy doesnt fall down the stairs  or fall out the window  or does come running right  behind Sharon ....TO BE CONTIUNED*

----------


## BlackKat

In my opinion, neither Dennis or Jake should have heard anything, because Chrissie made the bear minimum amount of noise.

Maybe Dennis secretely sleeps on the sofa everynight because Sharon snores, and he's too nice to tell her.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soapyclean

Nah he came down behind Sharon and out the door rofl ;) but we shall see on thursday

----------


## Siobhan

> *will not argue more on this until Thursday's ep either has a scene of Jake coming downstairs after Sharon, or a scene of Jake falling from an upstairs window in the Vic during an escape attempt.*


Of course he is going to come down on thursday, the fight and sharon tell grant "he's ma husband" and the phil coming in, that would wake Den!!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Its all rather confusing! But on thursday ive got a feeling that its going to go straight to the morning insteadof continuing from the night before so we might not even know if Jake woke up or if he was behind sharon or feel out of the window or tripped over while gettign dressed as some of you seem to imagne. lol   :Rotfl:  

I'm not sure what on earth woke Dennis up or what made him go down stairs beacuse we saw him asleep, sharon was stroking his head and then a bit later they were both asleep only (dont know if any of you noticed) but they had swapped positions/sides of the bed. lol. But when Grant broke in there was a motoer bike in the distance so no body heard, as grant burst through the second door chrissie flushed the chain, so at this moment there is no reason for any body to be up (except chrissie who is needing a wee wee!lol)

she is suspicious when she hears grant pouring a drink so goes down stairs and there is grant. and yes she does make a bit of noice like who are you ect. and when grant pushes her to the sofa she lets out a tiny scream which could wake sharon, dennis and jake but isnt likely. but a mili second after the scream Dennis is already awake, dressed and downstairs, meaning he must have woken before. but there was no noise to wake him apart form chrisse but he'd already be awake because he had time to get dressed and come down stairs. 

any way dennis is down stairs and while he is trying ot get grant out i suppose it could awake sleepers up stairs. and when dennis falls inot the piano and chrissie screamed it must have woke sharon then. even phil heard it out side jake cant be that much of a deep sleeper!(or can her, maybe Chrissie finished him off before she went wee wee!lol.) when sharon burst in and turnt on the lights jake must have woken then but maybe he's like dennis and feels the need to get dressed before he comes down. lol (or he's dead)lol. either way i suppose jake might be a deep sleeper and they others may have been curious after hearing voices. i do find it weird that Dennis wonders about fully clothed in the middle of the night, unless those are his little pjs but was he sleeping in them when we saw them in bed??? 

another thing when i watched it last night after someone was questioning how sharon knew it was grant before the lights came on it was all a bit quick. she flicked it then yelled and they came on about half way through the word. but then she'd know it was him beacuse phil came bursting in saying "grant! what'd ya think ya doing!" lol

cant wait till thursday to see what happends and how the boys take to Dennis being Sharon's hubby and sort of ex adoptive half brother. lol

----------


## dddMac1

last night was Brilliant,glad phil and grant are back feels just like the old days.Sharon didn't seem suprised to see Grant

----------


## xXxJessxXx

she was more like "Grant!"  :Angry:  
than "Grant!"  :EEK!:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> she was more like "Grant!"  
> than "Grant!"


I agree, with that... I was shcoked to see she was angry rather than shocked..

Like she knew he was coming  :Ponder:

----------


## soapyclean

Nah it wasnt angry at Grant for being their but for throttling her hubby  :Big Grin:  and upset that Grant wouldnt have told her he was alive. Then again she went to the states and he went to Argentina  :Big Grin: 

As for Chrissie it was a scream when your surprised by someone then shoved violently onto a chair, so Dennis could've got up for a wee himself and heard it.

----------


## Debs

> I agree, with that... I was shcoked to see she was angry rather than shocked..
> 
> Like she knew he was coming


 
well id be abgry if someone had just hurt my hubbie! id have blooming punched him one!

----------


## hellsbells

Sharon's just a crap actor that's all. I'm sure she ought to have acted surprised/shocked.

----------


## Emma27

I think she acted well, I also think that was one of the best episodes ever.


I was laughing my head off.  :Lol:

----------


## soapyclean

It was more a confused/angry look, dont forget she's got good at hiding her true feelings from others apart from Dennis.

----------


## hellsbells

Yeah i agree it was a great episode, but don't agree that Sharon is a great actress. I can't stand her. Or Dennis. 

Although I know everyone on these boards loves them so won't agree with me. 

Grant on the other hand, well, he's just brilliant. I LOVE him.

----------


## BlackKat

I don't like Sharon either. The character just annoys me, with all her simpering at Dennis. And I hate the way she's made out by everyone to be a perfect little princess. Even Chrissie does it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Grant and phil were brill.Poor billy he has been pushed into the background now.

----------


## soapyclean

I dont think Billie will be in the background in an out of the way thing, he'll be doing the gopher work for the boys. Keeping them upto date etc, Letitia Dean has played Sharon the way the directors/writers etc want the character to go, at last she has found love with Dennis what she's been looking for ages.

Her best work was when she has had good storylines involving peggy and the mitchells.

----------


## kelly05

I really don't want Grant to go..............I love him being back!!

----------


## Debs

> I really don't want Grant to go..............I love him being back!!


 
i know i wasnt looking forward to there return but im loving it. but he only back for 2 weeks so i dont want to get used to him being in it!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah i agree it was a great episode, but don't agree that Sharon is a great actress. I can't stand her. Or Dennis. 
> 
> Although I know everyone on these boards loves them so won't agree with me. 
> 
> Grant on the other hand, well, he's just brilliant. I LOVE him.


*Oh I can not stand Terracotta Sharon..I know there are alot of people who ADORE her,, I think since she started taking these 6 month breaks  her acting skills have gone down the tubes Dennis I can take him, hes not so bad when he isn't being HEN PECKED* 
*Grant  you gotta luv that guy,, this was the first time ever I have seen Ross Kemp playing Grant, and I think he is just a great guy and I thought he was hilarous too.*

----------


## shannisrules

> I really don't want Grant to go..............I love him being back!!


well hes around for a while yet so thats one good thing

----------


## BlackKat

I totally agree about Grant -- I only vaguely remember him, and I think I only started watching a few months before Grant left. But I loved him in yesterday's ep, and I liked Phil a lot better than I did when he was on his own. I'm a bit worried that with Phil's character will be rubbish on his own though. Hopefully they'll keep Phil like this instead of the two-year old thug he seemed to become the last few years.

----------


## soapyclean

I think Phil was working out some personal anger issues on other people, but it was down to the script writers. THey need some really good storylines and excellent writers to do a spanking brilliant job :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Can't wait to see Ian's face when he sees Grant and Phil.

EE is back to its best, bring Grant was a great decision omg was he missed. 

Can't wait for tonights episode.

----------


## Debs

> Can't wait to see Ian's face when he sees Grant and Phil.
> 
> EE is back to its best, bring Grant was a great decision omg was he missed. 
> 
> Can't wait for tonights episode.


 
neither can i he is gonna poo his pants! LOL

and i really hope he crys! the big girl

----------


## shannisrules

it will be so funny hell probably act all hard but when they get closer to him he will wet himself

----------


## Luna

wonder what jane will think when ian starts hiding in the corners of the square to avoid them

----------


## soapyclean

Jane will not be impressed with Ian, and want to know whats going on with the Mitchells. Of course Ian will fob her off and say nothing is wrong, she will hopefully then ask the boys what is going on and get A version of things.

Yeah he'll revert to type and run and hide, who wouldnt if they were scared all their lives with the likes of the Mitchell brothers  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

i can't wait to see Ians face when he sees Phil

----------


## Katy

Its going to be so funny, not just Ians reaction but everyones.

----------


## crazygirl

> i can't wait to see Ians face when he sees Phil


tonight is the night i'm looking forward to it   :Cheer:

----------


## soapyclean

:Cheer:  Getting all excited now  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> Its going to be so funny, not just Ians reaction but everyones.


Yeah, I can't wait.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Oh man I'm going out tonight for my brothers birthday but I will certainly record it, than I can watch it over and over again.

----------


## crazygirl

i cant watch it tomorrow night but i will be recording it

----------


## xXxJessxXx

still cant beleive Jake didnt come down through all that! what a wimp! even when Dennis stood up to them in the vic Jake stood in silence behind the bar. lol

----------


## soapyclean

WAHOO!!!!! What an epi with Grant and Phil against Chrissie and Dennis, as for Ian and Phil ROFL what a sight as Ian was scared out of his wits. They didnt say anything about where Jake was mmmmm, under the bed  :Big Grin: 

Poor Sam, loved the ending with Sharon turning up on the doorstep, as for Johnny Allen Pat is right he's doing his best to lose his daughter. Cant wait for tomorrow night now  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake went home -- if he'd woken up and not gone down Chrissie would be wondering why - and she said to Sharon and Dennis she didn't know what she'd have done if they hadn't been there which implies she'd have been alone. And if he slept through it all, he'd have asked her if she was alright first thing in the morning when they woke up and found out.

I think it was badly arranged with Jake -- they wanted the nice ironic scene of Chrissie and Jake in bed thinking they'd got away with it, but then they wanted a stand-off scene with Chrissie, Sharon, Dennis and the Mitchells without Jake there getting in the way.


Um...okay episode. I enjoyed it, but no real stand out moments. Although I laughed at the Ian and Phil ketchup scene.   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Actually one thing: Grandma Margaret is a bitch. I fully understand if she doesn't want Martin and Sonia to have access, because she's Rebecca's legal guardian and it's her right. But it's just totally unnecessary and cruel to invite them to the birthday party and then expect them to cut all ties again. "Hi, I'm going to let you be Becky's dad. But only for the afternoon."

----------


## Katy

So Ian Bealse was the third party, id hve never guessed that. how pleased was Sam to see her brothers. ruby looked so happy on the stall with the slaters, i hope Jonny does not ruin it for her. Ian was so scared it was hilarious.

----------


## Debs

ian covered in ketchup!!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   and the pathetic attempt at stopping phil hurting him!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Actually one thing: Grandma Margaret is a bitch. I fully understand if she doesn't want Martin and Sonia to have access, because she's Rebecca's legal guardian and it's her right. But it's just totally unnecessary and cruel to invite them to the birthday party and then expect them to cut all ties again. "Hi, I'm going to let you be Becky's dad. But only for the afternoon."


i know its out of order. i mean i felt sorry for sonia when she was telling martin that margaret had said she can visit Rebecca but sonia said she can go through saying goodbye again. surely Margaret must undertand that, she's just basically teasing them, and the things she was saying about martin at the party i mean ok she wasnt to know sonia knew nothing about it but she must have guessed she'd feel a bit annoyed. Rebbeca is her daughter., she obviously doesnt understand what sonia is going through every day of her life.

----------


## Jada-GDR

IAN BEALE IS THE THIRD PARTY BUYING THE QUEEN VIC

I READ THAT SOMEWHERE ELSE BUT I HONESTLY DIDNT BELIEVE IT   :Rotfl:  
good episode though i thought is was quite sad when sonia went to see margret and she told her about martin and rebecca at the birthday party. and phil tipping ketchup on ian's head   :Cheer:  i was laughing when i saw that   :Lol:

----------


## Jada-GDR

that episode did seem to go by rather quickly i thought :S

----------


## chance

what a little weasel jake really is,the first night he didnt even come down the stairs and stayed safely tucked up in bed and tonight he stayed out of the way behind the bar,id be embarressed if he were my b/f.dennis got knocked out the other night nut at least he had the guts to still front grant tonight,jake is pathetic.

----------


## Katy

i was thining exactly the same he even looked scared. If i were Chriisie id be scared if i had that useless guy to protect me

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> what a little weasel jake really is,the first night he didnt even come down the stairs and stayed safely tucked up in bed and tonight he stayed out of the way behind the bar,id be embarressed if he were my b/f.dennis got knocked out the other night nut at least he had the guts to still front grant tonight,jake is pathetic.


i know its actually quite funny. before grant and phil stormed in the vic in the day Dennis was telling chrissie and sharon to stay back if they came in he was like oh Jakes here, he'll help me. lol i was like yeah right!   :Rotfl:  honestly i dunno why chrissie is confinding in him, if anythign happened she'd be on her own he'd have done a runner.

----------


## chance

> i know its actually quite funny. before grant and phil stormed in the vic in the day Dennis was telling chrissie and sharon to stay back if they came in he was like oh Jakes here, he'll help me. lol i was like yeah right!   honestly i dunno why chrissie is confinding in him, if anythign happened she'd be on her own he'd have done a runner.


lol,chrissie said to sharon 'let dennis deal with it,oh and jakes here'. dennis' look on his face said it all.he knew he was on his own basically i think.

----------


## littlemo

> i was thining exactly the same he even looked scared. If i were Chrissie id be scared if i had that useless guy to protect me


Yes, he's no Den is he! lol. To be fair to Jake though, I think Sharon and Dennis have had a lot more experience with the Mitchells, and they're part of the Watts family. Jake doesn't have a clue, I can't imagine Chrissie has told him much about Den's dealings etc. I don't know how Jake got in with Johnny Allen in the first place, he seems way to sensible. And of course Jake knows that Chrissie murdered Den, so he's bound to feel a little nervous. Dennis has an inkling, but he doesn't know for certain what happened.

I think Jake just wants him and Chrissie to keep their heads down, not make any trouble and leave quietly.

----------


## BlackKat

I'd say it was Danny that got them involved with Johnny Allen -- either Danny got into trouble as usual and Jake needed a way to protect them both, or it was Danny that got involved and dragged Jake with him.

Although Jake and Danny were actually both quite rough when they first arrived - but then EE decided they didn't like gangsters anymore so Jake became more sensible. While oddly Danny went in completely the opposite direction,   :Lol:

----------


## crazygirl

omg poor ian! what a fab actor he is   :Cheer:   i love the way his face goes pale when he see's phil! their absolutly fabulous together they make good watching   :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

Yes I agree, it's likely Danny got them into it. When they first came to Walford you could see that Jake was always mean't to be the sensible one. Alfie going to prison was down to Danny, it was clear that he liked Jake. It took Alfie a long time to trust Danny.

----------


## littlemo

> omg poor ian! what a fab actor he is    i love the way his face goes pale when he see's phil! their absolutly fabulous together they make good watching


Yes, Adam Woodyatt is a good actor. He's been in it since the beginning and has had some great storylines. I don't think he's ever won a tv award.

----------


## Florijo

Adam Woodyatt has never won an award. It is a great shame that the likes of Adam, Perry and Pam never win anything as they are always overlooked. He was great during the Cindy/David affair and when he went bankrupt.

----------


## ?????

Ian crapping his pants and then being poured ketchup all over him, was brilliant.  :Cheer:   he wanted to buy the vic, ha ha what a loser! can you imagine Ian behind the bar.......don't look right does it??  the moment between Sam and her brothers was kinda good, quite touching even. lol!

 and what is Jake's story one minute he a gangster' next he too scared to come downstairs during tuesdays episode and now he's hiding behind dennis, doing NOTHING! great support you got there chrissie.. it just shows dunnit
he may act all 'look at me 'ard nut jake' but really its all talk,and no action.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> lol,chrissie said to sharon 'let dennis deal with it,oh and jakes here'. dennis' look on his face said it all.he knew he was on his own basically i think.


lol yeah that was it!  i had to laugh.   :Rotfl:  I think Dennis can handle them on his own. well Phil and way not sure about Grant. but Jake wouldnt have made much difference what side of the bar he was on. lol I think Dennis is actually quite scared of them really. especially since last night. but unlike Jake he wont take it lying down he'll fight them all the way! 

had to feel a bit for dennis when Grant was saying the "Sharon i knew..." it was like an imediate reminder for him that she was once with both of them and they'll always have the memories good or bad. like grant will always have a hold of her. i think Dennis is a bit scared of grant in this sence too that he could just come and whisk sharon off again.

----------


## littlemo

Grant said 'What's happend to you?' to Sharon. That really stuck for me. She has changed a lot from the woman she used to be. Grant also said that the Sharon he knew could speak for herself, and didn't need anybody defending her (along those lines). How did she become so vulnerable? Was it Den's influence? I can't think that one man would change her so dramatically.

----------


## leanne27

i think jake was pathetic tonight! he knew that the mitchells are basically after chrissie, HIS  girlfriend and as you have all said, stayed behind the bar! dennis si scared of Grant but at least he tried to protect sharon! jake -why didnt he come downstairs on tuesday? they havent explained that, and did anybody notice, Phill mentioned taht Grant had "kids" tonight and a wife, so has Grant supposed to of had another baby then to this carla? because i have nevere heard about any of this befoe, surely peggy or sam would have mentioned it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Jake was never really a gangster, he would never have the bottle to take on The Mitchells, where as Johnny would. Great episode tonight, when Phil frightened Ian, that little weasel deserved that. I do find it funny when Dennis tries to be hard in front of them, as if he could take on Grant.

----------


## Siobhan

> i think jake was pathetic tonight! he knew that the mitchells are basically after chrissie, HIS girlfriend and as you have all said, stayed behind the bar! dennis si scared of Grant but at least he tried to protect sharon! jake -why didnt he come downstairs on tuesday? they havent explained that, and did anybody notice, Phill mentioned taht Grant had "kids" tonight and a wife, so has Grant supposed to of had another baby then to this carla? because i have nevere heard about any of this befoe, surely peggy or sam would have mentioned it.


I heard that too... maybe the kids are his wife's not his... he could have just taken them on as his own

So Jake is a wimp, you are right about Dennis, scared but at least he tried to protect Sharon... I thought he was going to turn up at the mitchell's door to say he knew it was chrissie, suprised to see sharon.. and Ian is the 3rd buyer of the Vic, now that is a surprise

----------


## brenda1971

I loved the scene when Ian was on the floor with tomato ketchup all over him.I wonder if he will tell Jane about the history between the mitchells and the beales.

Also i thought that the scene with grant phil and sam was very touching.And I find Jonny Allen very irritating at the mo

----------


## soapyclean

Oh yeah, I'm surprised Peggy never mentioned Grunt being married or having KIDS, she only mentioned Courtney and Grunt only mentioned Carla as a g/friend.

Ian was a picture running to Johnny and asking to be  taken out of the deal, but Johnny wont hear of it. Hope they dont get the pub as I dont see Ian behind the bar at all, and where are his kids???

Cant wait too see Kat and Johnny stand against each other again, Ruby is better off with the Slaters. Surprised that Johnny didnt do anything to Kate while she was at the door, like menacing her verbally.

----------


## Siobhan

> Cant wait too see Kat and Johnny stand against each other again, Ruby is better off with the Slaters. Surprised that Johnny didnt do anything to Kate while she was at the door, like menacing her verbally.


so how I don't think he would do anything to Kat, he knows she is more likely to respond then Peggy and she is not intimidated easily.. that is why Andy wanted her, she stood up to him

----------


## soapyclean

Johnny isnt Andy and he will run over anyone that gets in his way including Kat, Peggy has stood upto him and got hurt so  I'm waiting for Kat too see what Johnny can do.

Of course Sharon has changed, they all have but she also knows Phil and Grant wouldnt push unless it had some  truth in it, we know its got all the truth in it. Glad she went too see them anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

EE brillant again, I think Dennis could take Phil but Grant no way.

Jake is a wuss even Chrissie has more front than him. 

How did all of EE know the Mitchell boys were around, they arrived late the night before yet evryone even Stacey knew they the following morning, word does travel fast in EE. 

Anyone else notice Sharon sort of wink when she arrived at Pat's house and said Peggy, was it at Grant or Phil.

----------


## brenda1971

I thnk that Kat will stand up to jonny as not be pushed around.

----------


## Jojo

The funniest bit for me was when Ian was running around the square looking all over checking for Phil and the he turned around and Phil clapped his hands and went "boo" - hilarious!!!

Loving the Grant  :Wub:  and Phil scenes - I think what Grant said, when he said how Sharon had changed, made her think and thats why she turned up at the end to listen to them...

----------


## crazygirl

> The funniest bit for me was when Ian was running around the square looking all over checking for Phil and the he turned around and Phil clapped his hands and went "boo" - hilarious!!!
> 
> Loving the Grant  and Phil scenes - I think what Grant said, when he said how Sharon had changed, made her think and thats why she turned up at the end to listen to them...


yea the ian bit was so funny my boyfriend hates eastenders but even he found that bit really funny   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> I thnk that Kat will stand up to jonny as not be pushed around.


Yeah, Same here.

----------


## soapyclean

Again a brilliant epi, Ian is between a rock and a hard place Phil on one side and Johnny and the other and both menacing him. Loved it how Phil got Gary and Minty their jobs back  :Big Grin: , Sharon came around to believing Sam. 

So pleased with Chrissie thinking that Sharon believes her, poor Peggy still thinks she didnt go to the prison and see Sam. Glad too see that Phil has agreed to sell the car lot wonder if they will make a go of it  :Big Grin: 

Cant wait for monday now, oh bugger going to have to wait a full weekend plus a day before the next enthralling epi.

----------


## BlackKat

Oh lord that was Sharon and Sam scene was painful. Hi, Tish darling. Doing an angry and intense scene does require doing more than keeping your teeth clenched and whispering.

So a brief recap of the Sharon and Chrissie scenes go:

Dennis: Chrissie killed Den.
Chrissie: No I didn't.
Sharon: I know.
Peggy: Chrissie killed Den.
Chrissie: Peggy's lying.
Sharon: I know.
Random Bystander on the market: Chrissie killed Den.
Chrissie: Everyone's lying!
Sharon: I know.
Phil, Grant and Sam: Chrissie killed Den.
Sharon: No she didn't.
Chrissie: I didn't kill Den.
Sharon: OMG, you killed him!

Why is Sharon the key to bringing Chrissie down anyway? The police don't believe Sam or her family. But they'll take the word of Sharon? And what's Sharon going to tell the police? "She implied that she was jealous of me."

And it's not like Chrissie will suddenly crumble and confess if Princess Sharon isn't there to simper and sympathise. 

I'm not quite sure who I'm supposed to be sympathising with during the Phil vs Ian scenes. Am I meant to find it amusing, or am I supposed to feel sorry for Ian who's having his business sabotaged and is now trapped in a deal with the devil - sorry, with Johnny. I found it amusing though.

And Tina. I would feel sorry for you, but I think you're a moron so I can't actually bring myself to care.

----------


## shannisrules

good episode finally jake sort of stood up to the mitchells

----------


## Katy

you dont think Sharon has finally realised that Chrissie killed Den, i mean didnt take her very long did it. Again Jake needs to understand that you cant just look pretty he has to act tough which he has not done a very good job of.

----------


## angelblue

Okay i am an bit confused can someone help   :Confused:

----------


## soapyclean

Who Jake, where did he, it was mainly Dennis again. He just made sure that Chrissie had Sharon beliving him, as for Grant trying to get Dennis too get off his charger and stop trying to block Sharon from being involved.

----------


## soapyclean

whats wrong angelblue/

----------


## Katy

i loved the bit with Ruby in tonights episode when she sold that top. She really fitted in. I cant believe Jonny is so nasty to propose and then still carry on with that horrible Amy. Tina is so much Nicer.

----------


## BlackKat

When the Mitchells came in at the end, Jake stood in front of Chrissie and asked if they had a problem.

I'd say him and Dennis were about even today - Dennis had more scenes with the Mitchells, but mainly because Grant went looking for him at the bookies. Dennis did have more lines in the scene in the pub though while Jake glowered prettily.

Jake and Chrissie keep swapping roles anyway. I think it was two weeks ago - on the Tuesday Jake was on edge and Chrissie kept telling him to keep calm, and then the Thursday Chrissie was losing it and Jake was the calm one. Yesterday Jake was pretty convinced Sharon was on their side while Chrissie didn't seem so sure, and today Chrissie was convinced while Jake wasn't.   :Lol: ...Damn that was a long sentence.


Forgot something -- how many scenes are there going to be of Grant striding through the square while somebody watches him from the Vic window in their underwear. Chrissie did it yesterday, Sharon did it today. Maybe next week Jake and Dennis will stare after Grant whilst standing in their boxers,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:  ;)

----------


## Katy

lol. I thought that to actually. There was one point where watching Grant i was watching an episode that i had already seen.

----------


## Florijo

I'm glad Sharon has finally realised that Chrissie did it. She was beginning to annoy me. Also glad that the story is coming to an end in the next few weeks, as it is getting boring now. 

I thought Chrissie acted a bit sinister when she caught Sharon looking through the accounts. I'll miss the curly haired one when she leaves.   :Sad:

----------


## soapyclean

How are they going to explain Sharon believing the Mitchells over her own husband???

----------


## feelingyellow

thank god, sharon finally realises the truth! took her 2 months, but it's better then never!

loved the episode tonight, good we're seeing more of sam, can't wait til chrissie gets her comeuppance   :Smile:  loved the evils phil was giving chrissie, very hard   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> How are they going to explain Sharon believing the Mitchells over her own husband???


dennis knows that chrissie did it though, i think dennis just doesn't want her anywhere near the mitchells just in case she gets dragged into it.

----------


## soapyclean

but she is involved whether she likes it or not, Chrissie made sure of that

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Dennis: Chrissie killed Den.
> Chrissie: No I didn't.
> Sharon: I know.
> Peggy: Chrissie killed Den.
> Chrissie: Peggy's lying.
> Sharon: I know.
> Random Bystander on the market: Chrissie killed Den.
> Chrissie: Everyone's lying!
> Sharon: I know.
> ...


Lmao!!  :Rotfl:  Class!!

----------


## lollymay

finally sharon - you have got the message - good on her

----------


## chance

a lightbulb is switched on - finally!

----------


## littlemo

> I'm glad Sharon has finally realised that Chrissie did it. She was beginning to annoy me.


I know what you mean. Everything Sam said Sharon replied you killed my dad, Chrissie is innocent, I trust Chrissie. How naive can you get?! At least she eventually decided to check it out for herself, going through the accounts. I do find it very unbelieveable that Sharon shouldn't suspect Chrissie of murder. And that one phrase from Chrissie could convince her to change her opinion completely. 

I don't think she's believing Phil and Grant over Dennis, she's listened to Sam's side of the story, she did a bit of digging and Chrissie eventually gave the game away all by herself. I can understand how Dennis feels but Sharon just wants everything to go back to normal and she doesn't need the Mitchells disrupting her life. Dennis tries to walk around on egg shells around her, more often than not, but the Mitchells don't do that, they've been a lot more persistent.

----------


## Jojo

What I don't get though, is why did Sharon shun Dennis and not tell him that finally she believed what he has been trying to tell her for the past however many months - why tell Grant and Phil first??  I know that there is history between them all etc, but why not tell Dennis the truth and both of them talk to Grant and Phil and plan Chrissies downfall - this way she is shutting Dennis out even though she has finally realised that he has been right all along!!

Mind you, her "evil" stares in the prison were absolutely hilarious - I mean, come on, did she really think she looked scary like that!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## lollymay

the evil stares were really funny

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> What I don't get though, is why did Sharon shun Dennis and not tell him that finally she believed what he has been trying to tell her for the past however many months - why tell Grant and Phil first??  I know that there is history between them all etc, but why not tell Dennis the truth and both of them talk to Grant and Phil and plan Chrissies downfall - this way she is shutting Dennis out even though she has finally realised that he has been right all along!!


Me neither. it seems silly. i mean Dennis has been there saying that its been Chrissie the whole time. they've had several arguments about it and when she finally realises she walks straight past him into the path of the mitchells. 

I think it might have something to do with the fact that Dennis doesnt want sharon involved with the whole mitchell trying to clear sams name thing. But this again i dont understand. Dennis wants sharon to know that it was reallt chrissie but yet he doesnt want her visiting sam or getting tied up with the mitchells, but how else was she supposed to find out!   :Confused:  i think thats why sharon didnt tell dennis because it would have shown she went behind his back to visit sam. but then again that woulkd be a good sign to show that she wants to find out the truth and finally pin it on chrissie. iif sharon would have just been straight with dennis from the start then dennis wouldnt want her not to go and visit sam and sharon wouldnt have to lie to him and not tell him she really knows the truth! 

 :Confused:  Life in albert square seems so complicated these days!  :Ponder:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> the evil stares were really funny


Sharon keeps doing that twitchy thing with her eyes, may be she's adapting to that new mascara.

----------


## shannisrules

i was wondering if she had new mascara her eyes are really dark now and i think it was last nights, she had silver glitter on her eyelashes

----------


## Jojo

> Sharon keeps doing that twitchy thing with her eyes, may be she's adapting to that new mascara.


lol - the new mascara and false eyelashes - it really doesn't suit her like that!!

----------


## BlackKat

I think it was supposed to make her look dramatic and intense. Either that or Tish Dean accidentally ran over the makeup artists dog one time, which would also explain the orange look.

----------


## Jojo

> I think it was supposed to make her look dramatic and intense. Either than or Tish Dean accidentally ran over the makeup artists dog one time, which would also explain the orange look.


Didn't work though did it - maybe she had a hangover so they had to put that much on her to hide the bags and red eyes or something.  Or like you say - revenge from the make up artists lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Thumbsup: Finally saw the omnibus, tough waiting a whole week, it was good though. "You were his first girl", brilliant, and now Chrissie thinks she's got Sharon. What will happen now? :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Where was Little Mo? And Freddy? No Mo behind the bar or at the Slater's house. So many people in there but no screaming Freddy? :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

That's exactly what I was thinking. What's happened to Little Mo?

----------


## BlackKat

I can't remember seeing her since the whole Alfie thing came out? Does she even work in the Vic anymore?

----------


## Kim

I would presume so, we have never seen her hand in her resignation or be sacked, so it looks like she works when we don't see.

----------


## feelingyellow

or she could have taken a holiday to visit lynne or something.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> or she could have taken a holiday to visit lynne or something.


Ah well that must be it.
There's always loads of people leaving the square for one minute and its always a big deal, and some of them disapear and reapear without being missed. :Rotfl:

----------

